# get it right now



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

some thing is hacking my computer it started with something called get it right now it will not let me up date norten nor will it let windows defender run


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

carlcaz said:


> some thing is hacking my computer it started with something called get it right now it will not let me up date norten nor will it let windows defender run


it seems to have gained control of my task manager and system restore my virous scanner keeps findding back door files and robokill


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Try to start a new thread in the *Securtiy* forum and be patient for a reply. Also, Private Message a moderator to come and close this thread.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

cant put my catch me results on here


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Not sure what catch me is. Do you mean HijackThis log? You just copy the text and paste it here.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=get5
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

will try thank you sometimes it take me awhile to re connect


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:46:52, on 09/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lexpps.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.exe
C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\soffice.BIN
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\Generic.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Mobile Phone Monitor\epmworker.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SPOOL\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXBKPSWX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.virginmedia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: QFX Software KeyScrambler - {2B9F5787-88A5-4945-90E7-C4B18563BC5E} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: OpenOffice.org 2.0.lnk = C:\Program Files\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program\quickstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Sonic CinePlayer Quick Launch.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &KeyScrambler... - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1150892750343
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: vtsqo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqo.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe

--
End of file - 8963 bytes


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

hope this is right thanks


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i have been sat at this computer 4 days tryin to find out why people keep getting passwords 4 game accounts etc its almost asif they can see what i am changing the 2 my computer seems to be getting slower and i have had to install firefox browser as my internet exploere dose as it pleases not letting me logon to sites that require passwords i know very little about computers have not long since got rid of trojen tjz and then 2 robokills i have only been on the net 4 5 months is it really worth all this


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Well, as I said earlier, PM a malware expert like Cheeseball81, Cookiegal, $teve, etc. so that someone may come to your aid. And try to be patient because someone will reply you sooner or later.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

cheers sorry if i dont reply some times i cant get ont the net or my internet browser stops responding then wont shut down o the joys of this modern life


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

I know it is tough to live with a PC like that. Anyways, now that you have understood it, just try to be patient. I am sure someone is going to help you soon.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

catchme 0.3.721 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-07-13 17:14:10
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden services ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\eula.rtf
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\idndl.exe
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\ie7.cat
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\iecustom.dll
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\iereseticons.exe
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\iesetup.exe
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\legitlibm.dll
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\nlsdl.exe
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.exe
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.exe.manifest
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.inf
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.ver
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\updspapi.dll
C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\xmllitesetup.exe
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\update.exe
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\update.inf
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\update.ver
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\updspapi.dll
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\wganotify.cat
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\wgawizard.dll
C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\wga_eula.txt

scan completed successfully
hidden processes: 0
hidden services: 0
hidden files: 21

file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\eula.rtf -> catchme.zip -> eula.rtf ( 74715 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\idndl.exe -> catchme.zip -> idndl.exe ( 589672 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\ie7.cat -> catchme.zip -> ie7.cat ( 42340 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\iecustom.dll -> catchme.zip -> iecustom.dll ( 31856 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\iereseticons.exe -> catchme.zip -> iereseticons.exe ( 66048 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\iesetup.exe -> catchme.zip -> iesetup.exe ( 1162864 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\legitlibm.dll -> catchme.zip -> legitlibm.dll ( 635696 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\nlsdl.exe -> catchme.zip -> nlsdl.exe ( 498016 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.exe -> catchme.zip -> update.exe ( 716000 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.exe.manifest -> catchme.zip -> update.exe.manifest ( 781 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.inf -> catchme.zip -> update.inf ( 1579253 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\update.ver -> catchme.zip -> update.ver ( 8628 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\updspapi.dll -> catchme.zip -> updspapi.dll ( 371424 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\2887b3d935da56f872\update\xmllitesetup.exe -> catchme.zip -> xmllitesetup.exe ( 536888 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\update.exe -> catchme.zip -> update.exe.1 ( 742192 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\update.inf -> catchme.zip -> update.inf.1 ( 11469 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\update.ver -> catchme.zip -> update.ver.1 ( 270 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\updspapi.dll -> catchme.zip -> updspapi.dll.1 ( 379184 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\wganotify.cat -> catchme.zip -> wganotify.cat ( 9798 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\wgawizard.dll -> catchme.zip -> wgawizard.dll ( 177536 bytes ) 
file zipped: C:\dd44f3ed19f233253b4f4ba52d26\update\wga_eula.txt -> catchme.zip -> wga_eula.txt ( 4495 bytes )


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant open these file ~df616e there are about 5 that i can find when i try deleting them it tells me they are in use by another program they only apeard when i noticed someone keeps hacking my passwords


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have asked that your hijack log be looked at


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

cheers finding it harder and harder to get online most of my web brosers just stop responding o what fun technolgy is


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Moved to Security for better assistance.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

have run vundo fix no files were found


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

VundoFix V6.5.0

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.10

Java version is 1.5.0.11

Scan started at 09:23:29 13/07/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

No infected files were found.


VundoFix V6.5.4

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.10

Java version is 1.5.0.11

Scan started at 16:57:41 15/07/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

No infected files were found.


Beginning removal...


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i have also tried thisComboFix 07-06-18.2 - C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Desktop\protectors\ComboFix.exe
"jamie" - 2007-07-15 17:16:55 - Service Pack 2 NTFS

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-06-15 to 2007-07-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-14 17:07 d--------	C:\Program Files\LaceLevel2GDS
2007-07-13 09:59	92,672	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\KillBox.exe
2007-07-13 09:10 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\uTorrent
2007-07-11 11:18 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\WinRAR
2007-07-11 09:36 d--------	C:\Program Files\Opera
2007-07-10 09:39	83,024	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\iksyssec.sys
2007-07-10 09:39	57,424	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\iksysflt.sys
2007-07-10 09:39	53,840	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ikfilesec.sys
2007-07-10 09:39	39,376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ikfileflt.sys
2007-07-10 09:39	29,264	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kcom.sys
2007-07-10 09:39 d--------	C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor
2007-07-10 09:39 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\PC Tools
2007-07-10 09:37 d--------	C:\Program Files\Picasa2
2007-07-10 09:36 d--------	C:\Program Files\Norton Security Scan
2007-07-10 09:35 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Google Updater
2007-07-09 22:56 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\pss
2007-07-09 12:45 d--------	C:\Program Files\Trend Micro
2007-07-09 12:33 d--------	C:\!KillBox
2007-07-09 12:30	318	--a------	C:\delete.bat
2007-07-09 11:12 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\NtmsData
2007-07-09 10:35 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\ODBC
2007-07-06 13:58	85,376	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NABTSFEC.sys
2007-07-06 13:58	5,504	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSTEE.sys
2007-07-06 13:58	19,328	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WSTCODEC.SYS
2007-07-06 13:58	15,360	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\StreamIP.sys
2007-07-06 13:58	11,136	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\SLIP.sys
2007-07-06 13:58	10,880	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NdisIP.sys
2007-07-06 13:57	86,016	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\CtDrvIns.exe
2007-07-06 13:57	53,760	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vfwwdm32.dll
2007-07-06 13:57	36,864	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\V0260Pin.dll
2007-07-06 13:57	36,864	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\CtCamMgr.dll
2007-07-06 13:57	32,874	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\V0260Cfg.exe
2007-07-06 13:57	28,672	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\V0260Hwx.dll
2007-07-06 13:57	24,829	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\V0260Cmd.sys
2007-07-06 13:57	20,564	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\V0260Srv.exe
2007-07-06 13:57	17,024	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\CCDECODE.sys
2007-07-06 13:57	162,176	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\V0260Vid.sys
2007-07-06 13:57	126,976	-ra------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\V0260Vfw.dll
2007-07-05 18:18 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\.jagex_cache_32
2007-07-05 18:01 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\Talkback
2007-07-05 17:44	113,128	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\keyscrambler.sys
2007-07-05 17:44 d--------	C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler
2007-07-05 16:04 d--------	C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor
2007-07-05 16:04 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\SiteAdvisor
2007-07-05 16:03 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\SiteAdvisor
2007-07-05 16:03 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SiteAdvisor
2007-07-05 16:03 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\McAfee
2007-07-05 12:03	3,968	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AvgAsCln.sys
2007-07-05 10:45 d--------	C:\bfv
2007-07-04 10:44 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\OpenOffice.org2
2007-07-03 12:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\temp
2007-07-03 11:56 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Live Safety Center
2007-07-01 17:28 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\ConeXware
2007-07-01 17:20 d--------	C:\Program Files\PowerArchiver
2007-06-29 21:37	118,784	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
2007-06-29 21:37 d--------	C:\Program Files\SpywareBlaster
2007-06-29 21:01	49,152	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe
2007-06-29 11:47 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\Google
2007-06-29 10:23 d--------	C:\Program Files\Windows Defender
2007-06-28 11:53 d--------	C:\03200ae0f2a378051a61a114
2007-06-28 11:52 d--------	C:\Program Files\Disc2Phone
2007-06-27 14:35 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\APPLIC~1\uTorrent
2007-06-27 14:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\APPLIC~1\Virgin Broadband
2007-06-27 14:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\APPLIC~1\Teleca
2007-06-27 14:29 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\APPLIC~1\RegistrySmart
2007-06-27 14:28	1,048,576	--ah-----	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\NTUSER.DAT
2007-06-27 14:28 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\UserData
2007-06-27 14:28 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\APPLIC~1\Sonic
2007-06-27 14:28 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\doom\APPLIC~1\Leadertech
2007-06-25 13:32 d--------	C:\Live!Cam
2007-06-25 12:55 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\CtDrvInstall
2007-06-25 12:51 d--------	C:\Program Files\Creative
2007-06-25 12:07 d--------	C:\Program Files\Ahead
2007-06-25 10:19 d--------	C:\Downloads
2007-06-18 18:07 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\AdobeAUM
2007-06-18 10:47 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\Motive
2007-06-15 14:55	4,456,448	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\ntuser.dat
2007-06-15 14:52	21,504	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\motmodem.sys
2007-06-15 14:52	1,419,232	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfcoinstaller01005.dll
2007-06-15 14:52 d----c---	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRVSTORE
2007-06-15 14:52 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motorola Shared
2007-06-15 14:50 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\InstallShield
2007-06-15 14:47	25,600	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbser.sys
2007-06-15 14:47 d--------	C:\Program Files\Avanquest update
2007-06-15 14:46	92,064	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmmdm.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	9,232	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmmdfl.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	79,328	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmserd.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	66,656	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmbus.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	6,208	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmcmnt.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	5,936	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmwhnt.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	4,048	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\mqdmcr.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	25,600	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\usbsermptxp.sys
2007-06-15 14:46	22,768	--a------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\usbsermpt.sys
2007-06-15 14:46 d--------	C:\Program Files\Motorola Phone Tools
2007-06-15 08:56 d--------	C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware
2007-06-15 08:56 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-06-15 08:56 d--------	C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\APPLIC~1\SUPERAntiSpyware.com
2007-06-15 08:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2007-07-14 23:39:16	12	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\bthservsdp.dat
2007-07-13 19:20:29	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software
2007-07-13 10:46:14	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\RegistrySmart
2007-07-11 16:00:30	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\PestPatrol
2007-07-10 08:37:10	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Google
2007-07-06 15:04:24	3,450	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat
2007-07-06 09:03:45	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series
2007-07-04 09:31:13	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\Google
2007-06-28 10:47:44	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\uTorrent
2007-06-26 21:59:02	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
2007-06-25 12:30:47	--------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-06-25 11:07:45	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead
2007-06-11 16:04:00	56,360	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\WBHELP2.DLL
2007-06-08 18:46:03	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Virgin Media Games
2007-06-08 18:43:33	16	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\popcinfo.dat
2007-06-07 19:41:45	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared
2007-06-05 10:33:19	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2007-06-04 16:59:02	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\Help
2007-06-04 15:18:19	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband
2007-06-02 13:29:35	--------	d-----w	C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\APPLIC~1\Sonic
2007-06-02 12:25:51	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\PowerISO
2007-05-17 16:51:10	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\QuickTime
2007-05-17 16:45:15	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-05-17 12:51:39	23,600	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tvichw32.sys
2007-05-16 15:12:02	683,520	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll
2007-05-16 10:45:36	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart
2007-05-15 10:16:06	--------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSXML 6.0
2007-04-27 18:07:48	79,384	----a-r	C:\WINDOWS\system32\avmontr.dll
2007-04-25 14:21:15	144,896	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\schannel.dll
2007-04-21 13:05:09	0	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
2007-04-18 16:12:23	2,854,400	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
2007-04-16 21:47:36	33,624	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
2007-04-16 21:45:54	1,710,936	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
2007-04-16 21:45:48	549,720	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
2007-04-16 21:45:42	325,976	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
2007-04-16 21:45:36	203,096	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
2007-04-16 21:45:28	92,504	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm.dll
2007-04-16 21:45:20	53,080	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
2007-04-16 21:45:20	43,352	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
2007-04-16 21:44:20	271,224	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mucltui.dll
2007-04-16 21:44:18	208,248	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\muweb.dll

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
{089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215}=C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll [2007-03-30 16:41]
{2B9F5787-88A5-4945-90E7-C4B18563BC5E}=C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll [2007-07-06 13:16]
{3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A}=C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll [2007-01-24 19:51]
{56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304}=C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\FBHR.dll [2007-01-24 19:51]
{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}=c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll [2007-06-29 11:47]
{AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D}=C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll [2007-07-13 08:30]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"SoundMan"="SOUNDMAN.EXE" [2005-08-17 09:39 C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE]
"UpdateManager"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" [2003-08-18 23:01]
"Lexmark X1100 Series"="C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe" [2003-08-19 15:43]
"Motive SmartBridge"="C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe" [2006-04-21 16:41]
"PCguard"="C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe" [2007-01-24 19:53]
"RegistrySmart"="C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" [2007-05-10 12:38]
"PWRISOVM.EXE"="C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE" [2007-04-09 13:23]
"Windows Defender"="C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" [2006-11-03 19:20]
"Google Desktop Search"="C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" [2007-06-29 11:45]
"!AVG Anti-Spyware"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" [2007-07-05 12:06]
"SiteAdvisor"="C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe" [2007-03-30 16:42]
"Picasa Media Detector"="C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe" [2007-06-16 00:15]
"SDTray"="C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe" [2007-06-12 13:19]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2007-05-11 03:06]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"WMPNSCFG"="C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe" [2006-10-18 20:05]
"SUPERAntiSpyware"="C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe" [2007-06-28 11:56]
"swg"="C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe" [2007-07-10 09:36]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 13:00]
"MSMSGS"="C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [2004-10-13 15:24]

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"PcSync"=C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellExecuteHooks]
"{5AE067D3-9AFB-48E0-853A-EBB7F4A000DA}"="C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASSEH.DLL" [2006-12-20 13:55]
"{57B86673-276A-48B2-BAE7-C6DBB3020EB8}"="C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\shellexecutehook.dll" [2007-07-05 12:05]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\!SASWinLogon]
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"appinit_dlls"=C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Driver]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\AVG Anti-Spyware Guard]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\sdauxservice]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\safeboot\minimal\sdcoreservice]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
bthsvcs	BthServ

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2007-07-15 10:03:30 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\MP Scheduled Scan.job
2007-07-15 09:43:24 C:\WINDOWS\tasks\RegistrySmart Scheduled Scan.job

**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.721 W2K/XP/Vista - userland rootkit detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2007-07-15 17:19:08
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Services\{00001000-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Services\{00001105-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Services\BTHPORT\Parameters\Services\{00001115-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb}]

Completion time: 2007-07-15 17:20:36

--- E O F ---


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you already have AVG Anti-Spyware, please do this:


Open AVG-AS.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.

Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:


Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	11:01:34 16/07/2007

+ Scan result:	



Nothing found.


::Report end


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

estalive is another thing my virgin spy checker keeps finding every time i reboot my computer thank you for looking in to my problems


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:51:11, on 16/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.virginmedia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: QFX Software KeyScrambler - {2B9F5787-88A5-4945-90E7-C4B18563BC5E} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Sonic CinePlayer Quick Launch.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &KeyScrambler... - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1150892750343
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe

the new hijackthis


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

he panda 
Incident Status Location

Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Processor Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Desktop\muse\SDFix.exe[SDFix\apps\Process.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/NirCmd.A Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Desktop\protectors\ComboFix.exe[nircmd.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/NirCmd.A Not disinfected C:\WINDOWS\nircmd.exe 
results


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i had to run the scan 3 times as it kept getting stuck thanks agian


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

this is whPCguard Anti-Spyware
Spyware Report (16/07/2007 14:58:00)
Deleted Spyware Type Date deleted 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 16/07/2007 14:55:40 
Estalive Registry 16/07/2007 11:49:09 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 16/07/2007 11:47:07 
uTorrent Folder 16/07/2007 09:11:23 
Estalive Registry 16/07/2007 08:11:38 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 15/07/2007 17:29:32 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 15/07/2007 17:05:22 
Estalive Registry 15/07/2007 10:52:53 
Estalive Registry 14/07/2007 23:13:18 
Estalive Registry 14/07/2007 22:42:01 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 14/07/2007 16:30:17 
Estalive Registry 14/07/2007 14:50:00 



File generated by PCguard Anti-Spywareat my virgin spyware keeps finding


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

PC Tools Spyware Doctor 
Date Status 
10/07/2007 09:40:08:109 Service Started 
Spyware Doctor Service Application started 
10/07/2007 09:40:11:203 OnGuards status 
All OnGuards were Enabled 
10/07/2007 09:40:18:703 Immunizer Results 
ActiveX section has been immunized, Processed 40 items. 
10/07/2007 09:45:07:859 OnGuards status 
All OnGuards were Deactivated for 5min 
10/07/2007 09:45:10:968 Scan Started 
Scan Type - Full Scan

10/07/2007 09:45:19:187 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Advertising
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - NC1U www3.addfreestats.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - DM5504084CEAV6 .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CTG .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - WSS_GW .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - u_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - session_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - aff_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:218 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CP try.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.unid .pogo.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.site .pogo.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - ipLocation .www.miniclip.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - language .miniclip.com

10/07/2007 09:50:08:171 OnGuards status 
All OnGuards were Enabled 
10/07/2007 10:07:31:828 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

10/07/2007 10:09:14:296 Scan Finished 
Scan Type - Full Scan
Items Processed - 196399
Threats Detected - 5
Infections Detected - 13
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 10:12:16:46 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Advertising
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - NC1U www3.addfreestats.com

10/07/2007 10:12:16:265 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Advertising
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - NC1U www3.addfreestats.com

10/07/2007 10:12:16:937 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CP try.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:17:109 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - aff_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:17:375 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - session_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:17:687 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - u_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:93 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - WSS_GW .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:562 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CTG .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:812 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - DM5504084CEAV6 .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CP try.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - aff_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - session_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - u_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:968 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - WSS_GW .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:968 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CTG .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:968 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - DM5504084CEAV6 .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:312 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.site .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:656 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.unid .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:656 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.site .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:671 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.unid .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:78 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - language .miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:218 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - ipLocation .www.miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:265 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - language .miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:265 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - ipLocation .www.miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:21:390 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

10/07/2007 10:12:21:437 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

10/07/2007 10:12:24:62 Infections Quarantined/Removed Summary 
Quarantined - 13
Quarantine Failed - 0
Removed - 13
Remove Failed - 0

10/07/2007 10:55:21:875 Scan Started 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

10/07/2007 10:57:58:953 Scan Finished 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151469
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 11:03:30:875 OnGuards status 
All OnGuards were Deactivated for 5min 
10/07/2007 11:08:31:468 OnGuards status 
All OnGuards were Enabled 
10/07/2007 13:31:16:500 Scan Started 
Scan Type - Full Scan

10/07/2007 13:51:45:562 Scan Finished 
Scan Type - Full Scan
Items Processed - 198281
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 18:00:10:625 Scan Started 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

10/07/2007 18:00:10:687 Scheduled task started 
Initializing Scheduled task: Intelli-Scan of this computer 
10/07/2007 18:02:36:609 Scan Finished 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151796
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 22:52:49:656 Service Stopped 
Spyware Doctor Service Application Stopped 
16/07/2007 09:56:43:343 Service Started 
Spyware Doctor Service Application started 
16/07/2007 09:56:43:906 Scan Started 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

16/07/2007 09:56:43:906 Startup Scan 
Initialising Startup Scan:Intelli-Scan of this computer 
16/07/2007 09:56:44:781 Immunizer Results 
ActiveX section has been immunized, Processed 1 items. 
16/07/2007 09:57:14:578 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

16/07/2007 09:59:35:625 Scan Finished 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 117585
Threats Detected - 1
Infections Detected - 1
Infections Ignored - 0

16/07/2007 11:38:29:468 Service Stopped 
Spyware Doctor Service Application Stopped 
16/07/2007 11:40:46:734 Service Started 
Spyware Doctor Service Application started 
16/07/2007 11:40:47:390 OnGuards status 
All OnGuards were Enabled 
16/07/2007 11:40:48:156 Immunizer Results 
ActiveX section has been immunized. No items were processed. 
16/07/2007 11:40:49:312 Scan Started 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

16/07/2007 11:40:49:312 Startup Scan 
Initialising Startup Scan:Intelli-Scan of this computer 
16/07/2007 11:41:27:656 Infection was detected on this computer 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

16/07/2007 11:46:02:890 Scan Finished 
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151150
Threats Detected - 1
Infections Detected - 1
Infections Ignored - 0

16/07/2007 11:50:16:62 Infection quarantined 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

16/07/2007 11:50:16:93 Infection cleaned 
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control Panel\load

16/07/2007 11:50:18:328 Infections Quarantined/Removed Summary 
Quarantined - 1
Quarantine Failed - 0
Removed - 1
Remove Failed - 0


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

reports from other scans i have run


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *SDFix* and save it to your Desktop.

Double click *SDFix.exe* and it will extract the files to %systemdrive% 
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually
Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press *Enter*
Choose your usual account.

Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click *RunThis.bat* to start the script. 
Type *Y* to begin the cleanup process.
It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to reboot. 
Press any Key and it will restart the PC. 
When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display *Finished*, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as *Report.txt* 
(Report.txt will also be copied to the clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

SDFix: Version 1.92

Run by jamie on 17/07/2007 at 11:08

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\DOCUME~1\jamie\Desktop\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File 
Restoring Missing SharedAccess Service

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

No Trojan Files Found

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

C:\WINDOWS
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\utorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"
"C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe:*isabled:Windows Messenger"
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motorola Shared\MotPCSDrivers\difxapi.dll
C:\DOTNETFX\INSTMSI.EXE
C:\DOTNETFX\INSTMSIW.EXE
C:\DOTNETFX\SETUP.EXE
C:\JAVAVM\MANUALWRAPPER.EXE
C:\JAVAVM\SETUP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Picasa2\setup.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\NTUSER.DAT.COPY.TMP.LOG
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp

Finished


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:22:57, on 17/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.virginmedia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: QFX Software KeyScrambler - {2B9F5787-88A5-4945-90E7-C4B18563BC5E} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Pop-Up Blocker BHO - {3C060EA2-E6A9-4E49-A530-D4657B8C449A} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\pkR.dll
O2 - BHO: Form Filler BHO - {56071E0D-C61B-11D3-B41C-00E02927A304} - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\FBHR.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRISOVM.EXE] C:\Program Files\PowerISO\PWRISOVM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Sonic CinePlayer Quick Launch.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &KeyScrambler... - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1150892750343
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: GoogleDesktopManager - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

hope those are right thanks


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation. 
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program. 
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._) 
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button. 
Click the *Scanning Control* tab. 
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._ 
_Scan for tracking cookies._ 
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen. 
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*. 
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*. 
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*. 
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer. 
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*". 
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*". 
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu. 
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*". 
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._ 
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._ 
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._ 
*Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.*

Click *Close* to exit the program.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/19/2007 at 10:52 AM

Application Version : 3.9.1008

Core Rules Database Version : 3271
Trace Rules Database Version: 1282

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:21:24

Memory items scanned : 572
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5138
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 49716
File threats detected : 0


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

PC Tools Spyware Doctor PC Tools Spyware Doctor
DateStatus
10/07/2007 09:40:08:109Service Started
Spyware Doctor Service Application started
10/07/2007 09:40:11:203OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
10/07/2007 09:40:18:703Immunizer Results
ActiveX section has been immunized, Processed 40 items.
10/07/2007 09:45:07:859OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Deactivated for 5min
10/07/2007 09:45:10:968Scan Started
Scan Type - Full Scan

10/07/2007 09:45:19:187Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Advertising
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - NC1U www3.addfreestats.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - DM5504084CEAV6 .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CTG .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - WSS_GW .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - u_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - session_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:203Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - aff_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:218Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CP try.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.unid .pogo.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.site .pogo.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - ipLocation .www.miniclip.com

10/07/2007 09:45:19:250Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - language .miniclip.com

10/07/2007 09:50:08:171OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
10/07/2007 10:07:31:828Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

10/07/2007 10:09:14:296Scan Finished
Scan Type - Full Scan
Items Processed - 196399
Threats Detected - 5
Infections Detected - 13
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 10:12:16:46Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Advertising
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - NC1U www3.addfreestats.com

10/07/2007 10:12:16:265Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Advertising
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - NC1U www3.addfreestats.com

10/07/2007 10:12:16:937Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CP try.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:17:109Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - aff_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:17:375Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - session_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:17:687Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - u_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:93Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - WSS_GW .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:562Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CTG .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:812Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - DM5504084CEAV6 .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CP try.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - aff_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - session_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:953Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - u_id .screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:968Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
 Risk Level - Low
Infection - WSS_GW .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:968Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - CTG .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:18:968Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Comet Cursor
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - DM5504084CEAV6 .i.screensavers.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:312Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.site .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:656Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.unid .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:656Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.site .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:19:671Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - com.pogo.unid .pogo.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:78Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - language .miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:218Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - ipLocation .www.miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:265Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - language .miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:20:265Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Affiliated with Browser Hijackers
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Elevated
Infection - ipLocation .www.miniclip.com

10/07/2007 10:12:21:390Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

10/07/2007 10:12:21:437Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

10/07/2007 10:12:24:62Infections Quarantined/Removed Summary
Quarantined - 13
Quarantine Failed - 0
Removed - 13
Remove Failed - 0

10/07/2007 10:55:21:875Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

10/07/2007 10:57:58:953Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151469
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 11:03:30:875OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Deactivated for 5min
10/07/2007 11:08:31:468OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
10/07/2007 13:31:16:500Scan Started
Scan Type - Full Scan

10/07/2007 13:51:45:562Scan Finished
Scan Type - Full Scan
Items Processed - 198281
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 18:00:10:625Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

10/07/2007 18:00:10:687Scheduled task started
Initializing Scheduled task: Intelli-Scan of this computer
10/07/2007 18:02:36:609Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151796
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

10/07/2007 22:52:49:656Service Stopped
Spyware Doctor Service Application Stopped
16/07/2007 09:56:43:343Service Started
Spyware Doctor Service Application started
16/07/2007 09:56:43:906Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

16/07/2007 09:56:43:906Startup Scan
Initialising Startup Scan:Intelli-Scan of this computer
16/07/2007 09:56:44:781Immunizer Results
ActiveX section has been immunized, Processed 1 items.
16/07/2007 09:57:14:578Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

16/07/2007 09:59:35:625Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 117585
Threats Detected - 1
Infections Detected - 1
Infections Ignored - 0

16/07/2007 11:38:29:468Service Stopped
Spyware Doctor Service Application Stopped
16/07/2007 11:40:46:734Service Started
Spyware Doctor Service Application started
16/07/2007 11:40:47:390OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
16/07/2007 11:40:48:156Immunizer Results
ActiveX section has been immunized. No items were processed.
16/07/2007 11:40:49:312Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

16/07/2007 11:40:49:312Startup Scan
Initialising Startup Scan:Intelli-Scan of this computer
16/07/2007 11:41:27:656Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

16/07/2007 11:46:02:890Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151150
Threats Detected - 1
Infections Detected - 1
Infections Ignored - 0

16/07/2007 11:50:16:62Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

16/07/2007 11:50:16:93Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Trojan.PWS.Tanspy
Type - Registry Key
Risk Level - High
Infection - 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Control 
Panel\load

16/07/2007 11:50:18:328Infections Quarantined/Removed Summary
Quarantined - 1
Quarantine Failed - 0
Removed - 1
Remove Failed - 0

17/07/2007 11:14:22:812Service Started
Spyware Doctor Service Application started
17/07/2007 11:14:23:125OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
17/07/2007 11:14:24:31Immunizer Results
ActiveX section has been immunized. No items were processed.
17/07/2007 11:14:28:93Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

17/07/2007 11:14:28:93Startup Scan
Initialising Startup Scan:Intelli-Scan of this computer
17/07/2007 11:16:58:15Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 150105
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

17/07/2007 17:10:31:187Service Stopped
Spyware Doctor Service Application Stopped
18/07/2007 12:27:16:671Service Started
Spyware Doctor Service Application started
18/07/2007 12:27:17:203OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
18/07/2007 12:27:18:140Immunizer Results
ActiveX section has been immunized, Processed 1 items.
18/07/2007 12:27:19:0Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

18/07/2007 12:27:19:0Startup Scan
Initialising Startup Scan:Intelli-Scan of this computer
18/07/2007 12:32:02:828Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151672
Threats Detected - 0
Infections Detected - 0
Infections Ignored - 0

18/07/2007 13:52:11:687Service Stopped
Spyware Doctor Service Application Stopped
19/07/2007 07:43:34:640Service Started
Spyware Doctor Service Application started
19/07/2007 07:43:35:203OnGuards status
All OnGuards were Enabled
19/07/2007 07:43:44:781Immunizer Results
ActiveX section has been immunized, Processed 1 items.
19/07/2007 09:01:31:609Scheduled task started
Initializing Scheduled task: Search for Updates
19/07/2007 09:16:11:328Scan Started
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan

19/07/2007 09:16:11:421Scheduled task started
Initializing Scheduled task: Intelli-Scan of this computer
19/07/2007 09:16:46:562Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - w4u_tv m1.webstats.motigo.com

19/07/2007 09:16:46:562Infection was detected on this computer
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - w4u_cid_ACqO3wgAvlaONi1gYyye_9m2N_XQ .motigo.com

19/07/2007 09:18:07:140Scan Finished
Scan Type - Intelli-Scan
Items Processed - 151629
Threats Detected - 1
Infections Detected - 2
Infections Ignored - 0

19/07/2007 09:19:53:796Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
 Risk Level - Low
Infection - w4u_cid_ACqO3wgAvlaONi1gYyye_9m2N_XQ .motigo.com

19/07/2007 09:19:53:890Infection quarantined
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - w4u_tv m1.webstats.motigo.com

19/07/2007 09:19:54:46Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - w4u_cid_ACqO3wgAvlaONi1gYyye_9m2N_XQ .motigo.com

19/07/2007 09:19:54:125Infection cleaned
Threat Name - Tracking Cookie(s)
Type - Cookie
Risk Level - Low
Infection - w4u_tv m1.webstats.motigo.com

19/07/2007 09:19:57:828Infections Quarantined/Removed Summary
Quarantined - 2
Quarantine Failed - 0
Removed - 2
Remove Failed - 0


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

and this is PCguard Anti-Spyware - Deleted Spyware Report - 07-19-2007--11-00-04PCguard 
Anti-Spyware
Spyware Report (19/07/2007 11:00:04)
Deleted SpywareTypeDate deleted
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie19/07/2007 10:58:00
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie19/07/2007 09:19:55
EstaliveRegistry19/07/2007 07:51:51
EstaliveRegistry18/07/2007 14:37:25
EstaliveRegistry18/07/2007 12:35:59
EstaliveRegistry18/07/2007 11:50:06
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie18/07/2007 11:10:30
GroksterRegistry18/07/2007 11:00:26
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie18/07/2007 10:46:21
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie18/07/2007 09:15:26
uTorrentFolder18/07/2007 09:13:16
ProcKillApplication18/07/2007 09:02:06
EstaliveRegistry18/07/2007 07:59:09
EstaliveRegistry17/07/2007 19:47:55
EstaliveRegistry17/07/2007 17:21:15
CnsMinRegistry17/07/2007 17:01:30
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie17/07/2007 16:05:12
virginmedia.comSpyware cookie17/07/2007 11:28:20
EstaliveRegistry17/07/2007 11:24:19

File generated by PCguard Anti-Spywarewhat my virgin spyware keeps finding


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

the estalive seems to come back every time i reboot or switch the computer on each morning and when i use internet explorer my mouse go's click crazy and the computer seems to be getting slower aaaaaaaagh don,t know whats going on sorry about this but its got me stumped cheers


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

trojanp.w.s.tanspy, spy doctor finds this nearly every scan even though i choose to disinfect then delete it


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

ÐÏà¡±á >  þÿ      þÿÿÿ þÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿýÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿR o o t E n t r y   ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ þÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ GIF89a  æ ò÷ÌÌÐïõcÑäñ÷ L;Z¿õù {°®õù¬¬ÃÏôù\pcÑå|¬hx Ã°õùó÷|áî}âìñ÷®Ýëðö{ïôïõ¢Ç<[îõ
Oîõñ÷¿ÀË CðöBÒãEØæ®òøc¬àîqëô·»òøïõ²ÀÅÕõõõyçð]Ðá9ÂÛeçñ^Êáðõ(ÇÜúúú·ð÷´t¦àãì*±ºðöÎÐÚÆíô±óùtçñîôÇíiy
Qéò¹ñ÷¯öù©Î=\sæð`àíy©*Æðö¿ÁË±õù:«ÏJ·îõÊðõYÃÜP×æÉÉÍæð¢íôfÚék®èò·>¶
SFªÌkåï«<³câíøøøêñèòïö>º>µ%*ÜÒæÚçÅ´¾óù«^{ìô±òøn¸«Îºñ÷1me]ïõÿÿÿ!ù ,   ¸<qTl`ex/:[email protected]

Vk(s+^9,rHzbQto[A IR')t"U ¾¾wGJM ~ËË-LyO&*jÊ~fKE.746!$uXF%BP>Cc3a
}pdXÐM.Èê±çË+5P ¡
º8°cÄ "múA¨F:J ;à*?×°* ¢H3)´0 ÈCl(U°`@^òà§ÂE QÔF,  7 ;


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i think they are using error reporting 4 microsoft so i disabled it and then yahoo started trying to send error reports and the number of wierd files as doubled tmp file nothing will get rid of them here is the only other one i could oÐÏà¡±á >  þÿ     þÿÿÿ þÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿýÿÿÿþÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿR o o t E n t r y   ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ  þÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ GIF89aE  Õ ÿÿÿöúýòøü¿ÜîÈáñÌãòÔèôÙêõêôúîöûÃßïÐæóÝíöáï÷åñøûýþãõéñúôËìÕÜòãê÷îÎí×ÕðÝôûöøüùüþüÿüèÿþ÷ÿ÷Æÿ÷ÉÿøÎÿøÑÿùÕÿúÝÿûáÿûäÿýðÿùÙÿýóÿþûþòñûÏÌûÒÏûÕÓüØÖýëêþïîüÛÚüÞÝüâáýåäýèçþõõþøøÿüü , E  ÿÀ€P(p0…':ŸÐ¨Š¡L&')´±pˆŽ¡ÐÔšÏNÍ5ƒ† ¿Oƒð@ÛÍ™«=Huw‚QhƒŒw…h~•Zgƒ7410,0/P%&!!PF›IWN)1-+15B	›‚),.B70*0N" B"!Cn±'p³B2065+*)w6+2O,*é$ËC "BœBbB×B.*¸	™a,@"pÎÈ ÷*Š(<tx²¡C\9ITN* ëÜpCF¸ 6ÅŠ¡eK*H9±¡\‰žp°XÂ¦É„>ô£uCÅ
2\Üx"Fè"ˆ!* &
(ßRÜ„÷„g I+QXé/@Í"Pò‹2_-°®€hq•0* çGACÊ;&åXùêVS¦*fÑ„"FjÀUÕÀSÔ"üÇÕ
´„:fÈ£'m´h'$=Œ@˜€²[email protected]Ð‡„Ð¨Ù‚F
J@[email protected]Ò˜%(
±!£E1ÐÙ€*„‰,7-ø Â•„¤µ†° A ; GIF89aC  æ ÉÃÄÔÐÑùö÷ÿýþÐËÏýüýÄÃÅ´³¶íìï¨¨¬ýýÿþþÿ»¼ÂåæìÎÑáÅÇÑºÂÙ©®½õ÷ý:N~t€žœ¥¼'˜§8¥	>²
6Iµ*[È'R®/QšKl´]„Ø‚¡äe{®\m•s‡¶„™Ê§¾ï¼ÍòÌÙõáêþNxÐ\ˆâhâpÓ•²í'§Õ®ÇùÚãöÞßáÈÊÍËÐÖéóý×ÛßòùüâéìÄÉËòõö_ppÖÞ×æõç/*4mÏq{Ö€ebÉdÒíÓ _ o'o‰¬‰ÿÿòÿÿû÷çûóÆñÒ0ìÓe›zÎ¡°Š}fª•HÉ²^Êº¸ª}™"†¿¹®øñêþüúÞÌ»áÛØþúøêçæüõóÛÒÐèãâÐ/yÔA-ÒP>émZíubÕk\Ðuh•UL'aYá-ŠÆ‹ƒì¯¦üÃºúÕÏûæã"%²=/™>3Ã`Tï£™¯rlfc… Â¤¢²Â°°Á¼¼ÿýýôòòüûûúùùÿÿÿ, C  ÿ€‚ƒ„(%..$ %0…'…B?=E'š‚/#!,›¨AC	™©-	Y|VY°¾[email protected]¿„/T^Å°>@zÏ)W§ƒVksl\IHHI4(é'ŽÑƒmkkn1'0"|¨kfjÔˆ	³fP'%Q¤Di²DÜ-\°H±!„îþh™PÎ-49ˆôâTlà¸a#Æ<XþQÅRšD¹²`Åˆ,YF˜´² wsàà*ACŒ.š@˜ÜÄeÌ™ƒÖà‰#	"}	Pâ
Â"ØÐ¡ŸQZÿÄÔ±Ñ&
: ¢^qD'‚6aÐäÄ%Œ J˜L„ÄÉ",R'¡-Qn¾*IcæŽŒý$™ÀÐÁÙ -V¤vÁæË™ÁƒÈØÑ"¸
¡$M¨ŒöÐ÷‡	Ê.gŽÓ%?¨hl¸@‚VDnóå
¾AcÀÌXâø¶*9<dpâ…ˆ§.syÙË- ºr¥ÅÊàQÓ
N¸9!Á K<ÁÀ[email protected]
èašQ#é'‡ƒì±‰$\*y„¬d^ÀñÆ<m˜q}( …Q$aPPÑ€ GX'Â.ÂCCÁCpàÆsÌƒÊt¾)€ è[email protected]Ä@Grt†lT	1p
&´àÁ4ÇC:±C•u¼ñÆy˜†
2DPA<Å|, HK5Üp!
4PC

„f‚$DÀ@\ ŸØ"H5ÌPTR#*!(¤@A|ôqÄˆpÅ¨°¦R‚ô&H
"8ë®ìæˆ ¢Çë°…QA|À#*±Ð
r…ŒðI[í¶ZXa¡þ ;    pen now none


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

my ie and lots of other programs are now stopping to respond aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh it takes me at least 5 atemps to go on line


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

computer gettttting very slow little or no memory available
constantly freeeezin needing reboot


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *WinPFind3U.exe* to your Desktop and double-click on it to extract the files. It will create a folder named WinPFind3u on your desktop.

Reboot to safe mode by pressing F8 at boot time & select safe mode in the list on the black screen


Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Registry * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*
In the * additional scans section*, please select *only* these 
Reg - Desktop Components
Reg - Disabled MS Config Items
Reg - Safeboot Options
Reg - Security Settings
Reg - Software Policy Settings
Reg - Uninstall list
File - Additional Folder Scans


Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file and upload it here as an attachment please.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

when i try to post my result it tells me its to longWinPFind3 logfile created on: 23/07/2007 11:09:37
WinPFind3U by OldTimer - Version 1.0.39	Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Desktop\WinPFind3u\
Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600)
Internet Explorer (Version = 7.0.5730.11)

446.42 Mb Total Physical Memory | 219.45 Mb Available Physical Memory | 49.16% Memory free
1.03 Gb Paging File | 0.77 Gb Available in Paging File | 74.46% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 672 1344;

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 73.75 Gb Total Space | 52.42 Gb Free Space | 71.08% Space Free
Drive D: | 558.79 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
F: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: FF964F78D7D74F8
Current User Name: jamie
Logged in as Administrator.
Cannot determine boot mode.

[Processes - Non-Microsoft Only]
guard.exe -> %ProgramFiles%\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe -> GRISOFT - 26 bytes -> %UserDesktop%\winpfind3u.exe:Zone.Identifier ->

< End of report >
and to shorten it how do i do this


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant post results to long 103680 is the size how do i post the results ta


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I need to you upload it as an attachment, as requested. This is important for the formatting. 

Thanks.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=111788&stc=1&d=1185365115


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

it took so long


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Disconnect from the Internet and disable your anti-virus and firewall programs. *Be sure to remember to re-start them before going on-line again.*

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the quote box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.



> [Kill Explorer]
> [Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
> < Uninstall List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\
> YN -> {3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150100} -> J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
> ...


Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.


Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=111889&stc=1&d=1185470203


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 18:21:24, on 26/07/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: CKeyScramblerBHO Object - {2B9F5787-88A5-4945-90E7-C4B18563BC5E} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative WebCam Tray] C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\CamTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Sonic CinePlayer Quick Launch.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\WINDOWS\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &KeyScrambler... - {5C106A59-CC3C-4caa-81A4-6D909B5ACE23} - C:\Program Files\KeyScrambler\keyscramblerIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1150892750343
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su2/CTL_V02002/ocx/15030/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

just run vundo fix nothing found


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

temp folder still createing wierd files that i cant open nor delete with names like ~dff08f there are 5 five today the names of the files change slightly every day


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Those files are created by SpywareBlaster and are not malicious.

Are there any other problems remaining?


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

rtdr<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="YAHOOM~1.EXE" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="AEC_PC_DLL.dll" SIZE="57344" CHECKSUM="0x5E05D894" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="07/14/2005 11:40:50" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/14/2005 11:40:50" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="d32-fw.dll" SIZE="44544" CHECKSUM="0xF9FE0AFC" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.4.0.6" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="0.4.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="4.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="FW DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Distinct Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Distinct Standard SDK" FILE_VERSION="3.4.6" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="D32-FW.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="Firewall" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 1991 - 1998 by Distinct Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.4.0.6" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="0.4.0.0" LINK_DATE="08/26/1998 17:37:56" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/26/1998 17:37:56" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="eyeBeamAsDLL.dll" SIZE="2715648" CHECKSUM="0x7ED5C15" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="0.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="eyeBeam SDK 1.1 3009v stamp 18647" FILE_DESCRIPTION="eyeBeam SDK" FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.0" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 2005 Xten Networks, Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="0.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="07/20/2005 19:02:31" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/20/2005 19:02:31" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="ft60.dll" SIZE="163840" CHECKSUM="0x7F81A0A4" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.4" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.4" PRODUCT_VERSION="1,0,0,4" FILE_DESCRIPTION="File Transfer Module" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Messenger" FILE_VERSION="1,0,0,4" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 2003-07 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.4" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.4" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 19:52:38" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 19:52:38" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="GIPSVoiceEngineDLL.dll" SIZE="544768" CHECKSUM="0x9B3F6EFB" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.4.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.4.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="2, 0, 4, 0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Global IP Sound VoiceEngine " COMPANY_NAME="Global IP Sound" PRODUCT_NAME="SoundWare" FILE_VERSION="2, 0, 4, 0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="GIPSVoiceEngineDLL.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="VoiceEngine" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© 2005 Global IP Sound Inc. All right reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.4.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.4.0" LINK_DATE="05/05/2006 21:15:34" UPTO_LINK_DATE="05/05/2006 21:15:34" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="id3lib.dll" SIZE="221184" CHECKSUM="0xFA84F644" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.8.3.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.8.3.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.8.3" FILE_DESCRIPTION="ID3lib Dynamic Link Library" COMPANY_NAME="http://www.id3lib.org/" PRODUCT_NAME="ID3lib Dynamic Link Library" FILE_VERSION="3.8.3" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="ID3lib.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2002 Thijmen Klok" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x0" VERFILETYPE="0x0" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x30008" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.8.3.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.8.3.0" LINK_DATE="04/05/2006 18:09:32" UPTO_LINK_DATE="04/05/2006 18:09:32" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="idle.dll" SIZE="6144" CHECKSUM="0x8FAB7435" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.2" PRODUCT_VERSION="1,0,0,2" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Idle Module" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Messenger" FILE_VERSION="1,0,0,2" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 1998-2007 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.2" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.2" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:08:32" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:08:32" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kdu_v32M.dll" SIZE="294912" CHECKSUM="0xBC37B5D5" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.2.0.1" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.2.0.1" PRODUCT_VERSION="3, 2, 0, 1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="kdu_v32 -- Kakadu core DLL" COMPANY_NAME="The University of New South Wales" PRODUCT_NAME="Kakadu Software Tools for JPEG2000" FILE_VERSION="3, 2, 0, 1" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kdu_v32R.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="kdu_v32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2001, David Taubman, UNSW" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.2.0.1" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.2.0.1" LINK_DATE="07/24/2003 19:05:18" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/24/2003 19:05:18" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="msvcp71.dll" SIZE="499712" CHECKSUM="0x961BEC37" BIN_FILE_VERSION="7.10.3077.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="7.10.3077.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="7.10.3077.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Microsoft® C++ Runtime Library" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Visual Studio .NET" FILE_VERSION="7.10.3077.0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="MSVCP71.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="MSVCP71.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x8657E" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="7.10.3077.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="7.10.3077.0" LINK_DATE="03/19/2003 04:14:51" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/19/2003 04:14:51" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="msvcr71.dll" SIZE="348160" CHECKSUM="0x448A147E" BIN_FILE_VERSION="7.10.3052.4" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="7.10.3052.4" PRODUCT_VERSION="7.10.3052.4" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Microsoft® C Runtime Library" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Visual Studio .NET" FILE_VERSION="7.10.3052.4" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="MSVCR71.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="MSVCR71.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x5F1E9" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="7.10.3052.4" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="7.10.3052.4" LINK_DATE="02/21/2003 12:42:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="02/21/2003 12:42:20" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="MyYahoo.dll" SIZE="466944" CHECKSUM="0xB4E8C878" BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.0.1" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.0.1" PRODUCT_VERSION="8,0,0,1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="MyYahoo Module" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="MyYahoo Module" FILE_VERSION="8,0,0,1" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 1998-2007 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.0.1" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.0.1" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:09:28" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:09:28" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="nspr4.dll" SIZE="159744" CHECKSUM="0x217BB217" BIN_FILE_VERSION="4.6.1.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="4.6.1.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="4.6.1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="NSPR Library" COMPANY_NAME="Netscape Communications Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Netscape Portable Runtime" FILE_VERSION="4.6.1" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="nspr4.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="nspr4" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 1996-2000 Netscape Communications Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="4.6.1.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="4.6.1.0" LINK_DATE="01/23/2006 23:25:19" UPTO_LINK_DATE="01/23/2006 23:25:19" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="P2PCE.dll" SIZE="499712" CHECKSUM="0x4389628" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="P2PCE" PRODUCT_NAME=" P2PCE" FILE_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="P2PCE.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="P2PCE" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright Yahoo! (C) 2006" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="01/09/2007 18:46:42" UPTO_LINK_DATE="01/09/2007 18:46:42" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="pcre.dll" SIZE="48637" CHECKSUM="0x54DB99EA" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.9.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.9.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.9" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Pcre: Perl-compatible regular-expression library" COMPANY_NAME="Pcre" PRODUCT_NAME="Pcre" FILE_VERSION="3.9" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="pcre.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="pcre" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© 2001 University of Cambridge" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x10000" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.9.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.9.0.0" LINK_DATE="01/15/2002 23:03:43" UPTO_LINK_DATE="01/15/2002 23:03:43" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="PhotoShare.dll" SIZE="479232" CHECKSUM="0x772934BC" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.1.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.1.0.0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Yahoo! Messenger Photo Sharing" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Messenger Photo Sharing" FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.0" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="PhotoShare.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="PhotoShare.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (c) 2004-07 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.1.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.1.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:08:21" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:08:21" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Proxy.dll" SIZE="7680" CHECKSUM="0xBC080413" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="2,0,0,0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="YServer Proxy Module" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Messenger" FILE_VERSION="2,0,0,0" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 1998-2007 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.0.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.0.0" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:06:55" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:06:55" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="res_msgr.dll" SIZE="1437696" CHECKSUM="0xB7FD950B" BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.5.0.1" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.5.0.1" PRODUCT_VERSION="8,5,0,1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Resource Module" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Messenger" FILE_VERSION="8,5,0,1" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 1998-2007 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.5.0.1" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.5.0.1" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:08:39" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:08:39" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="rvads.dll" SIZE="18432" CHECKSUM="0x526AB816" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.1.1.30" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.1.1.30" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.1.1.30" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RADVISION Abstract Data Structures DLL" COMPANY_NAME="RADVISION" PRODUCT_NAME="RADVISION SIP Toolkit" FILE_VERSION="3.1.1.30" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="rv32ads.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="rvads" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © RADVISION 1996-2002" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x9407" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.1.1.30" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.1.1.30" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="rvcommon.dll" SIZE="49664" CHECKSUM="0xBB928341" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.18.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.18.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.18" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RADVISION Common Core DLL" COMPANY_NAME="RADVISION" PRODUCT_NAME="RADVISION Common Core DLL" FILE_VERSION="1.0.18" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="rvcommon.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="rvcommon" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © RADVISION 1996-2004" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x1BDB0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.18.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.18.0" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="rvsdp.dll" SIZE="113152" CHECKSUM="0xF24DB031" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.1.0.4" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.1.0.4" PRODUCT_VERSION="SDP Stack Version 2.1.0.4 Copyright (c) 2004 RADVISION" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RADVISION SDP DLL" COMPANY_NAME="RADVISION" PRODUCT_NAME="RADVISION SDP Toolkit DLL" FILE_VERSION="" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="rv32sdp.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="rvsdp" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © RADVISION 1996-2002" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x1C387" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.1.0.4" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.1.0.4" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="rvsip.dll" SIZE="493056" CHECKSUM="0x2A2E0EEB" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.1.1.30" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.1.1.30" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.1.1.30" FILE_DESCRIPTION="RADVISION SIP Protocol Stack DLL" COMPANY_NAME="RADVISION" PRODUCT_NAME="RADVISION SIP Protocol Stack DLL" FILE_VERSION="3.1.1.30" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="rv32sip.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="rvsip" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © RADVISION 1996-2002" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x82571" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.1.1.30" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.1.1.30" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="StpWd.dll" SIZE="249856" CHECKSUM="0x5F096272" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.45.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.45.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1,0,45,0" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Call Setup Assistant" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Messenger" FILE_VERSION="1,0,45,0" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 2000-07 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.45.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.45.0" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:01:22" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 20:01:22" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="UNWISE.EXE" SIZE="153088" CHECKSUM="0x64313F64" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="07/03/2002 15:14:30" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/03/2002 15:14:30" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="XMLParse.dll" SIZE="53248" CHECKSUM="0x95B520DF" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="05/22/2000 03:03:23" UPTO_LINK_DATE="05/22/2000 03:03:23" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Xmltok.dll" SIZE="81920" CHECKSUM="0xFEA53A9A" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x18233" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" UPTO_LINK_DATE="06/07/2007 21:08:20" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="yacscom.dll" SIZE="274432" CHECKSUM="0x980306CE" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.48" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.48" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 48" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Yahoo! Audio Conferencing Control" COMPANY_NAME="Yahoo! Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="Yahoo! Audio Conferencing Control" FILE_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 48" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="yacscom.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="yacscom.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright 2000-2007 Yahoo! Inc. All Rights Reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x20038" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.48" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.48" LINK_DATE="03/02/2007 00:35:18" UPTO_LINK_DATE="03/02/2007 00:35:18" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
vmon this is always here i think it is some thing to do with my modem


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

rtdrvmon program like file is always there


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What is that information you're posting above? Is that a log from something?


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

plus my virgin spyware always finds something called estalive every time i reboot my computer but not when i run scans during the day just on start up ie now takes up to 5 mins to load and stops responding 10 -15 mins online or if i try to download something like things from you it freezes and i have to reboot or repetively try before it freezes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please run WinpFind3u again and post the log.

Reboot to safe mode by pressing F8 at boot time & select safe mode in the list on the black screen


Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program.
In the *Processes * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Win32 Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Driver Services * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Registry * group click *Non-Microsoft* 
In the *Files Created Within* group click *60 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *Files Modified Within* group select *30 days* Make sure Non-Microsoft only is *CHECKED*
In the *File String Search* group select *Non-Microsoft*
In the * additional scans section*, please select *only* these 
Reg - Desktop Components
Reg - Disabled MS Config Items
Reg - Safeboot Options
Reg - Security Settings
Reg - Software Policy Settings
Reg - Uninstall list
File - Additional Folder Scans


Now click the *Run Scan* button on the toolbar.
The program will be scanning huge amounts of data so depending on your system it could take a long time to complete. Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file and upload it here as an attachment please.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=112315&stc=1&d=1185884880


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

my virgin spyware keeps finding it every time i reboot computer now takes forever to open programs and realy struggles with browsers


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Disconnect from the Internet and disable your anti-virus and firewall programs. *Be sure to remember to re-start them before going on-line again.*

Open the WinPFind3u folder and double-click on *WinPFind3U.exe* to start the program. Copy and paste the information in the quote box below into the pane where it says "Paste fix here" and then click the Run Fix button. The fix should only take a very short time and then you will be asked if you want to reboot. Choose Yes.

Post the latest .log file from the WinPFind3u folder (it will have a name in the format mmddyyyy_hhmmss.log) back here along with a new HijackThis log please.



> [Kill Explorer]
> [Registry - Additional Scans - Non-Microsoft Only]
> < Uninstall List > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\
> [Files/Folders - Created Within 60 days]
> ...


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=112496&stc=1&d=1186063477


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

it took three atempts just sat on desktop whith a white screen for forever till i closed it when i try to open things like control panel for disabling my iternet connection i get a little tourch that looks like its looking threw files it can take up to two minutes before it opens what i want this is the first time i have seen this hope its not a bad sign


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:33:24, on 03/08/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16473)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slmdmsr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\BroadbandadvisorComHandler.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\advisor\Broadbandadvisor.exe
C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.virginmedia.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://uk.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://uk.search.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\ntl\BROADB~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\Rps.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RegistrySmart] "C:\Program Files\RegistrySmart\RegistrySmart.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SDTray] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\SDTrayApp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YAHOOM~1.EXE" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Sonic CinePlayer Quick Launch.lnk = ?
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {2EB1E425-74DC-4DC0-A9E1-03A4C852E1F2} (CPlayFirstTriJinxControl Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/trix/default/TriJinx.1.0.0.87.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1150892750343
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/chnz/default/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {B1E2B96C-12FE-45E2-BEF1-44A219113CDD} (SABScanProcesses Class) - http://www.superadblocker.com/activex/sabspx.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su2/CTL_V02002/ocx/15030/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SiteAdv.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Authentium, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: PCguard Firewall (RP_FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\Virgin Broadband\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6066\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slmdmsr.exe


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Deleted Spyware Type Date deleted 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 03/08/2007 10:35:05 
Estalive Registry 03/08/2007 08:53:59 
Grokster Registry 02/08/2007 18:10:44 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 02/08/2007 16:38:19 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 02/08/2007 15:07:54 
Estalive Registry 02/08/2007 15:03:53 
Estalive Registry 02/08/2007 14:13:04 
Estalive Registry 02/08/2007 10:30:35 
Grokster Registry 01/08/2007 12:15:19 
Estalive Registry 01/08/2007 09:49:13 
Estalive Registry 31/07/2007 22:40:04 
Grokster Registry 31/07/2007 20:09:22 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 31/07/2007 17:10:53 
Grokster Registry 31/07/2007 13:42:03 
Estalive Registry 31/07/2007 13:36:00 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 31/07/2007 13:33:59 
Estalive Registry 31/07/2007 08:31:12 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 30/07/2007 19:46:06 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 30/07/2007 19:34:02 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 30/07/2007 18:27:47 
Estalive Registry 30/07/2007 08:50:40 
Estalive Registry 29/07/2007 20:37:59 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 29/07/2007 20:35:58 
Estalive Registry 29/07/2007 10:28:48 
Estalive Registry 28/07/2007 12:52:52 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 27/07/2007 21:39:37 
Estalive Registry 27/07/2007 08:23:54 
Estalive Registry 26/07/2007 14:49:16 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 26/07/2007 14:04:30 
virginmedia.com Spyware cookie 26/07/2007 13:58:28 
Estalive Registry 26/07/2007 09:16:36 
Estalive Registry 25/07/2007 08:29:37 
Estalive Registry 24/07/2007 18:47:23 
Estalive Registry 24/07/2007 17:26:06 
Estalive Registry 24/07/2007 09:23:23 
Estalive Registry 23/07/2007 11:32:37 
Estalive Registry 23/07/2007 09:30:08


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

dont know if this is the root of all hacking and spy bugs but it just wont be removed only my virgin spyware finds it but cant seem to get rid of it grokster is something new to me? my computer seems to be running at only half the speed it used to and i have very little on it it used to fly threw web pages now they take ages to load its like being back on dail up not broadband my computer refuses to recognise downloaded programs films updates etc it tells me unknown file types i have to try to or three times before i can open them thanks again for all your help it is very much apreciated


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry the report above is from my virgin spyware


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The Estalive detection is likely a fase positive by Virgin of the key placed in the registry by SpywareDoctor to immunize against Estalive at the following location:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a2b7a0f0-b697-4a71-8d91-43443f57d7bb}. 

If you have this key, double click on "compatibility flags" and if you see a value of 400 then that is the case. 


Let me know please.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

it took some looking threw but after three checks that file is not there


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm attaching a LookActivexCom.zip file to this post. Save it to your desktop. Unzip it and double click the LookActivexCom.bat file and allow it to run. It will open up a report in Notepad. It will be quite long so please upload it here as an attachment.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	23:35:11 04/08/2007

+ Scan result:	



:mozilla.25:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adtech : No action taken.
:mozilla.26:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adtech : No action taken.
:mozilla.16:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.17:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.18:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.19:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : No action taken.
:mozilla.20:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : No action taken.
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Burstnet : No action taken.
:mozilla.10:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.6:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.7:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.8:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.
:mozilla.9:C:\Documents and Settings\jamie\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\6xw2ic5r.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : No action taken.


::Report end


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

will do


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

computer locks up cant do anything with it every time i try running that program and when it dose run and results are ready it lets me log in and when i try to upload or post reply my computer freezes i have to unplug it just to get it to start up


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry it takes ages then says failed?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You said in the previous it ran and the results were ready?


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

have try'd to upload it when finished uploading theres nothing thier it takes ages to upload but just seems to vanish


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

upload errors is what it keeps saying below manage attachments and below active.txt it says upload of file failed now i have got a report i cant seem to upload it to you above is what it keeps telling me have tried to upload it atleast 5 or 6 times same result also tried at all different times of the day its just not happening


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It could be too large, can you try splitting it in two?


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility]
"Version"="6.17"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\5.06871]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\5.07290]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\5.07300]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\5.07480]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\5.07550]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\074ff50d0fbf0ccec37f65e137c91ee48442fe4c]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\112dbd99bb88b1adc7241d45e67f03f0096122b5]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\1629bfb58e16192f41a50816d8448c301989e007]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\1e22e3489d45f5d0436b91cd0d7a9d6c718392f2]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\211a51007d3b2d592246f633ca522869010a3180]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\2260e52c41edd4ee1dba0b1051b9ae675947f956]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\392495ff02597715601fd2c4ae18d00261a01c62]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\487b786451026baefd474b8758c058d538ec35cb]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\507010021a6700c5c5aa4da51ef0fa2ea6fdbef4]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\5f3ef8894394826345eb838c8c72f3a40b521893]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\60f969428f86d74efe20d4fdb42653d6655afaa4]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\6d3bc8d0f5f3daa9bf40880fd115fe497f2c4aa1]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\7ecf15202c3c29b487e60659ae59c77b961a2f67]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\8335cb2f7e042a1df46954b65c073a7bf43b2ec3]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\8fd22f348f4edb71c386d77a35137186c317825e]
"policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\96c15bc81af7b79f500cdf3507d047721ca98331]
"policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\ac343ceccf835e2fef435465263770412b7573b4]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\b9bfd941ce483b77b1be1941b470848a36ad39db]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\bb4a18b31eee24da9be3bd537b1b7fc2b8a2ae3f]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\c1637989205dafc7035f8d43d76cf87fd11e99db]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\c5a52b6eea9a0de8718ab9f50e9029738bb58650]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\c80ce4f484a66e40bba6b0b6f231790128b8a7be]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\d50177c73771e26f40660ca3c5076d73369ad830]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\d94fdfcfff998d72eb4d83f0b5715710d86a62f2]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\da5afc10f5d3dbfdcb9e2a2506323260051d77cf]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\dab19789f45adf2619890cfa16913123def29f14]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\de9132d488a64ba12fc5570359923764e37a50a6]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\eb4a2ff794b718f4659294a39f11a9b769afaf81]
"policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\Restriction Policies\Hashes\f14d6e86c5fec67242111d83eea3214170c09ff6]
"Policy"=dword:ffffffff

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000001}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000240}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-0000000009D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000002230}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020030000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020040000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020050000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020050660}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000020060000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000050050000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000320050660}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-000330050660}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-100000000003}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-1234-012398761234}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-8835-3EFF76BF2657}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-0000-BFA1-D7EE6696B865}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-41A3-98CF-00000000168B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-47C5-A90F-2CDE8F7638DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-5DFC-5652-1705043F6518}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0000-7EBF-57C6-0BAE047EA682}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0001-0345-2280-0287F27A63EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0001-1DBE-075A-39EC04BD88AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0001-F7A6-1F38-0204019E355E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0002-53D4-0622-35EA0235778E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0008-D357-0798-004401965D4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0009-1C42-7D61-6CFF050894A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0015-BD9C-263A-493001BA0C6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0023-0000-5400-320020040070}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-002B-EFE6-6B08-560C01922D3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0033-C1AC-0E62-0C1F0537605D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-008C-1E65-6AA6-3A270279F027}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-00FA-71ED-4ABA-348801BAA0A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0709-0000-0000-000330050660}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-08C8-8E68-587B-61F804EE6164}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-0C95-B1F8-547A-405204D6961A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-10D6-4E5F-8F7F-29B32C1C0FC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-1111-1111-1111-111111111111}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-1530-70F0-6420-4C2701B37263}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-15D9-4736-AB29-131578A45F2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-167B-41BC-95FF-86A07B14712C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-2565-4C5B-A455-A74C8A2247AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-387E-9D50-0079-1744044CB22A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-59D4-4008-9058-080011001200}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-5EB9-11D5-9D45-009027C14662}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-64C4-4A64-9767-895AB4921E41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-6666-0704-0B53-2C8830E9FAEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-7777-0704-0B53-2C8830E9FAEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-8633-1405-0B53-2C8830E9FAEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-ABBA-0704-0B53-2C8830E9FAEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-C1EC-0345-6EC2-4D0300000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-CDDC-0704-0B53-2C8830E9FAEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-D9E3-4BC6-A0BD-3D0CA4BE5271}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-DD60-0064-6EC2-6E0100000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-DDBB-0704-0B53-2C8830E9FAEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000000-F09C-02B4-6EC2-AD0300000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000001-C003-4A2F-9142-7CB1D78DE6C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000012-890E-4AAC-AFD9-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000012-890E-4AAC-AFD9-EFF6954A34DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000015-A527-34E7-25C2-03A4E313B2E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0000001D-BA9B-11D2-BDF1-0090272A6D78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000026-8735-428D-B81F-DD098223B25F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000035-92F8-407F-98A5-7D8ADA59B6BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000049-8F91-4D9C-9573-F016E7626484}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0000005D-C175-4405-BAC5-1F3B2BAF67C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000062-2E5F-4AF7-986E-5B64E0951A96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000097-7C67-4BA6-8B42-05128941688A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000000DA-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A4429EF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000000F1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000185-B716-11D3-92F3-00D0B709A7D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000185-C745-43D2-44F1-01A1C789C738}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000250-0320-4DD4-BE4F-7566D2314352}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0000026A-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000566-0000-0010-8000-00AA006D2EA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000006B1-19B5-414A-849F-2A3C64AE6939}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000762-3965-4A1A-98CE-3D4BF457D4C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000007AB-7059-463E-BD44-101A1750D732}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000007C6-17DF-4438-92A4-DE5537471BA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000EF1-0786-4633-87C6-1AA7A44297DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00000FF6-0043-40AE-A591-3FB8AB4B8316}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000020DD-C72E-4113-AF77-DD56626C6C42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00009E9F-DDD7-AA59-AA7D-AA4B7D6BE000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0000DE80-AEC3-70C3-4176-CE509063E000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00010A21-B924-4CD6-893C-EEA1071AE8B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00018593-C6BD-46F7-9349-DBA1AA674C90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0002000D-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00020420-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00020421-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00020422-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00020423-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00020425-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00021401-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00022601-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00022602-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00022603-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000277A3-7D84-406A-9799-D12A81594693}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00027925-0017-4FAF-9539-90E4AC0B9EC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0002E510-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00040000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0003000E-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00041A26-7033-432C-94C7-6371DE343822}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0006F02A-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0006F071-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0007522A-2297-43C1-8EB1-C90B0FF20DA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00080000-B1BA-11CE-ABC6-F5B2E79D9E3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00004000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000AB005-FF12-42C2-8DF5-39E12E5F9C91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000E6ED5-E3FC-4C93-99E9-D38D2A9F9B09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{000E7270-CC7A-0786-8E7A-DA09B51938A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00110011-4B0B-44D5-9718-90C88817369B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00172AD1-F4BD-48C0-AEB5-A4CFE4638393}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00191A03-AED2-7E98-DF3B-095F54E15095}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0019C3E2-DD48-4A6D-AB2D-8D32436313D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0019C3E2-DD48-4A6D-ABCD-8D32436313D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0019C3E2-DD48-4A6D-ABCD-8D32436323D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{001DAE60-95C0-11D3-924E-009027950886}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{001F2470-5DF5-11D3-B991-00A0C9BB0874}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00212521-4FEF-4AD3-B3AA-E0531B8DC123}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{002AF282-E42D-4B51-9F70-F1570C02FAAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{002EB272-2590-4693-B166-FBD5D9B6FEA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{002F4E27-B273-4FA5-ADFC-1FB9ED210B37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{003169BC-AB68-482F-AEA6-B51A47BDDB83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00320615-B6C2-40A6-8F99-F1C52D674FAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0033669F-AADD-AA59-AA7D-AA4B78888000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{004334EB-68A9-4A29-9C12-1B225260C14B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00434208-7105-4BBC-3322-0F890DDF521F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00503FA4-D6DE-4A2E-8036-DB3C25C5EFD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00534B55-3155-CA4F-B41D-0E922121D03C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0054AD19-7E4E-4AE4-B275-20F237280F5C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0063094D-20F9-3897-6968-14390E781C61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00673769-777F-4814-BE0F-74CBA1D823B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{008AE8EF-75DC-2C0A-C5F1-7BD5371B6EBE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{008B6F21-3A6B-062F-EA4A-4C930254A73F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{008DB894-99ED-445D-8547-0E7C9808898D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00932533-F751-46F4-A09D-8B7D5FC3F595}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{009506E8-8CAD-4CA9-81D4-D815E7E4330A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{009541A0-3B81-101C-92F3-040224009C02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00A0A40C-F432-4C59-BA11-B25D142C7AB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00aaa6bb-1ea3-4845-b4af-ca56de7b003b}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00B2F7C9-2B45-5889-022C-0926742EC2D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00B498E3-0543-4624-8FDE-1CAF89A80550}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00bd2861-c654-4694-a44a-98642d73247d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00C104F7-0F5C-470C-ABCF-A5B2E70752F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00C1117B-AB91-4ADD-9BBF-5D22D099DEBD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00C9C6A4-1889-46BC-B73A-F4DDCC042735}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00D6391E-0A95-4822-A486-6D71140B38FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00D6A7E7-4A97-456F-848A-3B75BF7554D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00DBDAC8-4691-4797-8E6A-7C6AB89BC441}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00E894C0-F4EC-4129-9321-F73EA0AD1ECA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00E9792C-699E-4C18-8AE4-67B291EA1C74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00EC76B0-1952-4F0E-A5E0-F14FFAF01F61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00F16DC8-1B2A-42F4-B18B-E21DA9D2D7FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{00F1D395-4744-40F0-A611-980F61AE2C59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01002B17-5D93-4551-81E4-831FEF780A53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0117F37E-DF98-041B-8CE4-3D9E7FD26C37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{011CB221-2C2B-7E6D-62F6-44AF064D5DD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01266EDB-8645-3C7A-765C-091A81C8A156}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01347765-1965-426B-91A4-AA6BB342B9A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{013A482E-1893-4F49-8D41-AC89156A6955}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{013A653B-49A6-4F76-8B68-E4875EA6BA54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{013CE1AD-EAF9-7F76-E468-1D346EBF314C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01436089-78C2-4C7C-8F39-52A5604B6461}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{015F3998-756E-70C8-C28A-49D614752135}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{016235BE-59D4-4CEB-ADD5-E2378282A1D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01723D3C-92BF-47D5-9B06-E00341F499E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01775F16-B10C-B483-63E3-AFCED5DCDEF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{017C20C1-F86F-11D8-9B25-000ACD002AE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{017F8663-EF19-40A1-FC81-6C2F45D3C664}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01822781-97E6-3E53-1C69-0BC7729AD956}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{018A066F-584A-422F-AC4C-0B1F5FE5C040}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{018bb8ac-b2a0-46cb-b3c3-e7468b3f71c9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0191ABF4-9421-435E-9FFD-CD827A2A82D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0199DF25-9820-4BD5-9FEE-5A765AB4371E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{019B0DB9-99D2-6BC9-18A7-27F81430B003}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01A477AC-21E7-49F7-BCB6-A42663187299}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01A9EB7D-69BC-11D2-AB2F-204C4F4F5020}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01AB1467-97A2-439D-8194-5FB11423E3B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01B55AFA-F451-474B-9E91-C35B24D02641}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01BE5BD7-B2DD-48B3-A759-59265A91E787}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01C17CA5-D863-42ED-B8DD-C3E325A22E4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01C37D22-53C3-280F-E444-39AD19D7E4B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01C5AD87-F310-6B5D-A261-397C3BC8A117}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01C5BF6C-E699-4CD7-BEA1-786FA05C83AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01CD3318-3897-56F4-6C6C-78F60D7448A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01CD4DDA-166D-4831-A373-ACCC27E1BB9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01D15E21-43EC-6044-78F4-03C63F937A15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01D8D081-0F76-4AB5-B5E4-9B23A709670E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01E69986-A054-4C52-ABE8-EF63DF1C5211}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01EB5130-FC0C-4D75-B9CE-4801B1B854F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01EDC5D4-798E-0BDF-6356-23766AC3925E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01F44A8A-8C97-4325-A378-76E68DC4AB2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01F6CB0C-0490-98E1-004E-9AC202609D25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01F9B963-034E-19AA-A9B8-70563B3A0923}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01FA675F-C5EC-2DAC-77A4-3E251B0F14A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{01FC5803-8644-45D7-877B-5A3924D8ECC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02098D07-DE15-7434-D5FD-45360E4EF51A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{020B1227-417D-4682-9AC3-61F43CB5B6B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0211C4D9-BC71-8916-38AD-9DEA5D213614}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0211E900-DC78-2A32-ADA7-667E7ECCD725}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0211E950-BB70-50C9-121D-59F63320EE6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{021BB032-80A8-4FB6-B3D5-CF27B1553B95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0224cd80-a6ee-4f82-b8d6-bcbfdf2249fc}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02466323-75ed-11cf-a267-0020af2546ea}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000008

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA15670}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{024DE5EB-3649-445E-8D57-C09A9A33D479}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{025086CF-EECC-4ba9-AB4B-3578F1CA85AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0251A7B9-DD54-0C35-C880-776C067D22A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{025ABF33-6D28-319E-39D8-031C3976B9B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{025B1052-CB0B-11CF-A071-00A0C9A06E05}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000180

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02607DF4-D40B-4FFB-B054-1CAC03468E28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0266EF4D-338F-84AD-5CB7-F95C130AE233}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0273F826-C153-4293-A001-2412221726BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02805711-246B-40FD-9FA5-A9BA3F8783AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02846275-E725-41E3-8097-612545AFEE22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{028A33E2-1F92-7F8B-E43A-1F666F1DBCC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0294BC75-D859-5C45-7343-21E139FA74A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{029A5EB3-B158-71C5-E4DB-2E6430925893}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{029BB53A-C312-4b09-9B4F-ED57AF027B28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{029E02F0-A0E5-4B19-B958-7BF2DB29FB13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02AAF298-D5ED-73F5-6096-66064957285E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02B1F879-70A4-2430-403F-698B0D958F81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02B5ACFD-DF64-62D8-A5E7-1C236D0F5348}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02B955BC-AA94-51D3-F50A-555222F88AE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02C20140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107B7A11}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02C20140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107B7A90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02C20140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107BABCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02C9B9AB-6372-46C5-B356-773FAF3B6B1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02CDB0ED-874A-4DCB-8D9F-C2E3B169F265}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02CEFF50-3A7A-4CAC-6573-5696270E052A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02E60F0E-0497-4F6D-9214-39335A631A70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02E8BE7F-D44D-4635-A3BD-B797A22CE626}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02F39DE0-CD41-2268-391F-020B09954751}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02F69928-EA27-70D9-D3D0-781C66D99065}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02F96FB7-8AF6-439B-B7BA-2F952F9E4800}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{02FFC86E-283E-4FAA-95D6-ADDCA024F30A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0309638F-93F8-44D3-84CF-240EB1AB7F1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03142555-20B2-1D10-6741-69534E926BF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{031B6D43-CBC4-46A5-8E46-CF8B407C1A33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03405265-b4e2-11d0-8a77-00aa00a4fbc5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03405269-b4e2-11d0-8a77-00aa00a4fbc5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03413BF7-E34C-445B-BFC0-A2B127255871}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03418CC8-4835-495B-B872-712373FCB9E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0343833E-94FA-5B5C-6220-032624CC0254}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0345B059-8731-42BC-B7B7-5121014B02C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03465FF5-00AE-411A-9C34-960ED566EC03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{034BCF48-D4E7-4335-8F56-CE9AB44F6961}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{034CC2DC-3245-4B26-B5C7-7B8777739CB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0352960F-47BE-11D5-AB93-00D0B760B4EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03555F87-4AA0-12CE-7ACE-65A005FDF0D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{035BA531-1CDE-419E-905F-120D61C14AE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{035C1836-0D78-DABC-F4A7-D5D0517EE1F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03606B30-6AB7-67B9-C8DB-66FD08CB7132}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{036C36FC-772A-1958-E85B-0AD7285660CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{036ED512-7BC1-18E0-D867-575F68C65F0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{037B3D58-D14A-4C41-BDFD-BD779B0B97BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{037CE595-57CB-4EB5-9775-97BC112F3BB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{038318E8-0C2D-4DF5-A7AF-B4FB373F501E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03974811-C15F-462C-B6B0-2D2336AA57D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03ABF3A8-40FB-5EAD-FBAD-1D877C1DBD01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03B02FB0-D93E-425B-B669-2AB6C8B6D538}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03B1C4D9-BC71-8916-38AD-9DEA5D213614}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03B707C0-5ECA-FCDA-D6E6-E195D61A036C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03BB57D6-9C96-4B55-9BBF-54060A7CB0EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03C40FFC-39A0-373B-625B-099B2279A910}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03C543A1-C090-418F-A1D0-FB96380D601D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03CB9467-FD9D-42A8-82F9-8615B4223E6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03D3AD2F-C841-443F-8A21-A7D2A62B6626}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03D9F3F2-B0E3-11D2-B081-006008039BF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03E3D2BF-051F-5094-5068-C5EE261285BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03E8AEDD-F58C-0A79-97D3-1DB524E91783}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03F3C594-991C-3065-1B86-3FDE6B57D567}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03FBB191-FB50-4154-91D7-587D5E3C3C9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{03FDE7EA-C8C4-413F-BEA1-F8C1B8B39EA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04083592-5366-2F71-D3D4-62E96C899958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{040FA520-78C6-41ce-81D0-9E733ABC1A29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0421701D-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0428FFC7-1931-45B7-95CB-3CBB919777E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{042EEA26-2402-4E5A-B5BB-0FB445A5526E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04353631-E332-3BCF-68D6-5E4B5096983B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0436047D-A266-5ED3-034D-6F6F6B5848B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04364200-F86B-4B42-ABCB-4EAAB6EDFF1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{044B6F68-B0B9-06CF-4528-327D6358E44E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{044D9F9F-0EE0-4E9B-B89B-5EBCA0F852CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{045E73A0-E0CC-11DA-AE94-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{046D6EA4-15E3-4B27-8010-45BD78A9219E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04707538-0B03-4658-89E9-A9AF56462959}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0474C782-28A2-4D9A-A783-0FFFF5AA7699}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04759EAC-C73B-5208-0237-7AE9087373B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{047E1650-057E-56F6-F37B-579C1C879536}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{049BE237-FC5F-4A1A-A667-92BAB5607D1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04A3D36F-061D-4840-AE3F-287D3279DF5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04A43FA0-EF9E-300A-4B2F-5C594C1479DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04CCFF26-7D52-4E42-BF6A-F8ECE0896EB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04CEE90C-02BA-7777-ABA6-44C661A5BC5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04DCB17C-AB45-83AD-A86A-6DFB90277939}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04DCB78C-AB45-83AD-A86A-6DFB90277939}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04EEC534-6A6A-4537-2B4C-67E66B3E4D84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04EF01BB-6BFC-4BF5-B0A8-F15F62E4A541}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04F0B796-6E22-4624-A974-18F54AE51452}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04F3168F-5AFC-4531-B3B4-16CA93720415}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04F414E9-E352-4BC3-963D-7BFE5A5F31A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04FB0EA4-E5EB-3947-B130-19266171726A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{04FC63F8-EE34-4283-8941-4A11BF17C447}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0505DBFC-B328-17D8-4996-119735A4671A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{050AF846-BB1C-4841-881E-272610EC87E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05105FFD-F1F8-0FB0-6AE8-1E3366E0B54D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0519F3C1-0ED3-4EF1-98F5-CC3FB10218C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{052B12F7-86FA-4921-8482-26C42316B522}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05324ED1-05C0-4E3A-A34F-98BFC64426F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{054FDA33-5B46-46EE-8E9E-924EF7D36058}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05589fa1-c356-11ce-bf01-00aa0055595a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00010000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{056197BE-CBF2-44FE-A208-ECE5CED5A108}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05627795-5CEA-7338-EFFF-6F47314CD960}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05711530-5B1F-2215-216E-78215AF2043B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0575B04F-5AB0-47C8-9A55-519BFF224B6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0575DCE3-9C3F-4787-A7F1-6B56C0C21C47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0578B561-6A40-4070-C9F6-14A202247D4C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{057C2A6B-4DAF-208F-C706-12912A118D48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{057E242F-2947-4E0A-8E61-A11345D97EA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{058DB58B-1A37-44F6-8910-04332FECADCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0594AF7E-573B-40DF-8165-E47AB2EAEFE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0594ed6c-4c19-4a18-b6e2-7d056d42319a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05A3FD2E-3B02-4878-22F4-7BDC5589570F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05A91164-3C96-47D6-AA74-2C855791B2D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05B2AD6E-7157-180F-4127-2C301005FD53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05BBB56A-2A69-4A5C-BFDA-43295DD67434}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05BC92D3-682A-0941-7012-7A18275A25E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05BF1F99-4C9B-8473-A87F-044F043F60D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05CE4481-8015-11D3-9811-C4DA9F000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05CEE175-D4A1-4FA5-A4FA-7BA252D2D0A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05DCC4C4-958F-11D2-8883-52544C004D83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05DCC4C5-958F-11D2-8883-52544C004D83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05E6787D-82D9-4D24-91DD-97FE8D199501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05EF2868-C051-4B7C-BF55-88C73777A871}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05F0DE7F-30F7-4376-8CF7-3B3709FC986B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{05F769E6-90A8-42DA-691C-64C71F539D20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06054A13-89B3-0476-2C9D-5E173F12E573}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{060BC2B0-B40E-B0FC-BE02-3B0A9B0350B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0612F71E-934B-4D92-B8E8-2E29EA78EB03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06170642-FA65-4FB6-AC79-5F235CB99BC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0623F675-A14A-7C22-3147-0E75732B5B17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{062492AF-392E-479D-BF52-A7A4BCA00307}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{062EFA85-8BBB-11D3-80D0-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06314AD8-1E73-1185-9D97-29AC0836285D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{064504CA-AB50-26E0-6ADC-38107E369F6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06506B3A-857D-431F-BE0B-038B1EC386B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0651454E-0230-1584-5A03-78F15F661D97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0651EA4B-66E0-5D49-9DCD-452D65099708}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0656A137-B161-CADD-9777-E37A75727E78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{066040F0-5018-4E15-8AA0-81D36136D989}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06695255-F912-57C2-7C60-664234FAC1E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{066A2CDC-319E-4460-BA45-C24562CD51AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0671E4AF-F515-187A-9F5F-64D65DE40A72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0676CC61-CDC5-447E-AAFC-9D886EC820EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{067D7797-04FC-42B1-92DB-81FC6CD318FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE083}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06955BEA-BC06-53BF-A378-279B2F06BE38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06A7EC63-4E21-11D0-A112-00A0C90543AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06ABAA2D-34AB-4902-A326-409BD9B9A7A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06AC2B80-1176-5170-94D4-3A2071C3A224}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06B17FD8-5436-4535-A9D3-55287DA65B30}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06B6D4F8-D62D-455B-97F6-509192EF6683}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06CAD548-14DD-4FA3-9EA9-05F83C18CBD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06CC1B18-42FA-41B8-91A9-D3E3A848C7A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06CE3D0A-DD94-65EE-DC78-075B1D2F0BDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06d48792-7549-4fe6-90ad-6aa2a4b5e7f7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06DD38D3-D187-11CF-A80D-00C04FD74AD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06DFEDAA-6196-11D5-BFC8-00508B4A487D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06ED83AD-CF1C-412D-9F65-17DAABC2D703}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06EE30A9-1FB5-44B3-B4D0-04B8098533F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06EECACB-F7C6-4ab9-B6AE-2DC4ED4588BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{06FE8138-6C67-484F-AB1F-42ABDDD2CBB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{070447A7-108C-6D06-E709-4AD960A57BB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0708C932-9C2D-0138-7E54-5467064BC848}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{070A3106-9CF2-02FD-E342-012C2F9A3F24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0713E8A2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0713E8D2-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07208B06-E4B6-2986-9A45-583473DB0818}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{072CD208-1F38-7B20-4AFF-2C9A0FEAE344}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0733B8F9-8B52-4693-A9FA-829E12D27F78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0735BA03-283C-664E-47B8-06875DC7961C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{073C6254-33EF-4555-BCE4-249D95AD5B78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{074E3AA7-7718-4404-B3F8-FF8FB5414E0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07515B9A-18A1-360F-CDA7-5EE0176D3DA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0755C5A3-2453-31A6-D521-7627071078C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0758875C-F89F-223F-B80F-6AF678B27340}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07637823-C894-4A52-B3F9-5D777FD8E36A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0774F696-D801-4C18-81A7-A3A32B8BEF19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0777FDE1-50AB-4E2F-8DC8-23548E111F93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{077B61F3-77E2-57C4-6AE4-5C0225DE80DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{077FD0C3-1291-4104-A356-41E36B252682}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0781B20F-3893-0184-FE1C-3DDC1DC7A7D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07A582E8-BAE3-457D-9D29-2048DE45A369}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07A78AEA-4A54-4967-9A60-4B68592D30C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07ABFA9F-0447-2EF1-489A-7E2403048B78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07AD805E-B662-3707-8499-1DEA7A4905FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07B6C95A-7EE3-3211-C902-1B9B4FC99347}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07B7F771-1B8E-4B7B-823E-FFAC1732AA9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07C0D34D-11D7-43F7-832B-C6BB41726F5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07C40146-BAE8-0858-9807-5B2B3B058EF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07C9CFC7-DE33-4A0C-9FFB-CDFBA843B157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07CCDC75-795C-40C7-B904-64DBCE59BC23}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07E9CDF4-20D2-46B1-B681-663968F527CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F0A536-47BA-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F0A542-47BA-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F0A543-47BA-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F0A544-47BA-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F0A545-47BA-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F4CAA8-21C4-1044-0428-0A8E2409C11E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{07F8A58C-6254-4B14-6D01-1F730026A481}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08040154-6A66-5201-7F57-5C814E8685E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{080CFB5C-D95A-241E-9DF8-4C56637049CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0819AD61-EE55-2368-E17B-69F4524B7B07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{081FE200-A103-11D7-A46D-C770E4459F2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08227B4B-54FE-4C4D-809F-BCA46292FC5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08315C1A-9BA9-4B7C-A432-26885F78DF28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08332105-52F1-45C9-8F2F-C35B06E728E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08351226-6472-43BD-8A40-D9221FF1C4CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0837121A-6472-43BD-8A40-D9221FF1C4CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{083863F1-70DE-11D0-BD40-00A0C911CE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0838C86F-41EE-16FD-C4C4-5CDB11A75CB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{083FA8F4-84F4-11D4-8A77-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{084F552D-19EB-4668-9788-984CBC781A8F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{084FF3D6-7006-6DAB-4EC6-66D60965C602}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0856F2C5-6505-7608-EC4E-5C073808DF58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0866B800-5959-4CA2-96CE-DC1040D84B1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0868E7A4-82FD-48ED-942F-AC7CEC0280C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{086A694F-91FB-4068-B44C-124FB69BF05D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{086AE192-23A6-48D6-96EC-715F53797E85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{086CEFD5-A88D-4981-8915-D51F04360ED1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{086F3ADF-92EA-4415-877E-C7DD7DD64F14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{087173EF-9829-4F49-8340-A524177D3F60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0872401B-55B1-413F-DFEC-44A00896EA96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0873478E-E67A-4876-B0A9-9A36D3AB3602}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0878B424-1F95-4E26-B5AB-F0D349D89650}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0878F045-B52E-46B3-9724-D3AE69D50067}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0878F049-D33E-45E0-A157-C36A6683CF25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{087BE8F3-1411-348C-F378-59C85CC71B25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{087C3365-6BF5-4BCC-B4EC-66A51CAFA85A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{087FC023-DC5B-41E6-9286-953D382070C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08A1DACC-8398-0A09-1FB4-794A387F8281}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08A312BB-5409-49FC-9347-54BB7D069AC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08B0e5c0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00010000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08BEC6AA-49FC-4379-3587-4B21E286C19E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08C134D3-087C-4139-A98C-3A078358DFDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08C63920-DC18-11D2-9E1E-00A0247061AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08C71FB1-1E66-4D22-9F32-4C045A451306}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08D536E8-06F5-458F-B5D1-E975D2DA08DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08DBDE36-DF28-11D5-8CA5-0050DA44A764}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08E1C8E1-E565-44fc-A766-C9539BB3ABB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08EE9C58-D8B4-4977-8198-9C771CD8C451}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08EEC77A-D0BA-4C78-89CA-8609FF455AA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08EF841B-4C82-40F2-85C8-A3F44BCE62E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08F3ED25-EADF-453C-A950-0538F625697F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08F46458-D00F-4573-8EB3-A9A9E15503F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{08FE5F77-19CB-4062-8E47-8EF8D9D0DC64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{090ADADC-B2B1-308D-DA64-4FFF03BCA549}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09129E55-4ADE-475A-B32D-B960DB0BA5E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0922EC1A-9EC7-11D3-80B9-00500487BDBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{092BB25E-0134-5854-B863-57582286DEF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{092D8662-F5C6-41A3-BE1D-14D940F6010D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09308C12-EC2C-37AF-DDD1-1FA74C13A827}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09321158-164B-2714-6AEE-7F14474A4FCA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{093CAF40-3BA6-4071-A050-E830CBDC6480}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{093F9CF8-0DE1-491C-95D5-5EC257BD4CA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{094642C4-4FC4-4EE9-ECCC-33B52AAB2D67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{095B3870-E94C-11D2-B88E-00104B21678D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0962DA67-DB64-465C-8CD7-CBB357CAF825}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09705708-BB6B-4223-93DA-6B17D9CCD288}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0982868C-47F0-4EFB-A664-C7B0B1015808}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09860DED-A434-49EA-AD61-427EF7B7F214}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09869237-C8EA-619D-991B-6E825C315F0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09A0E262-9741-476A-41A7-6FB30C39145F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09B2867F-4D8A-1B7C-81B6-7FEF50F5E956}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09B434A4-C749-33FF-F3D5-689679887595}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09C14745-90FD-42D1-9276-4924D7DBC274}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09C7D911-F3D4-2B60-682C-7C9915014C13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09CC593B-E8A9-4491-927D-A3E33534DDD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09D98DB3-217F-4A37-950F-7FA1B08CE2B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09F1ADAC-76D8-4D0F-99A5-5C907DADB988}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{09F59435-7814-48ED-A73A-96FF861A91EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A00D11E-B1E7-44B5-AD88-C9190876AAC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A07916B-B841-4184-AAD5-06FE2F75788C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A1A2A3A-4A5A-6A7A-8A9A-AABACADAEAFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A1D22C3-37BE-470C-9C29-E3074EE0574B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A291298-DFB0-4B0D-B547-5A66FD709D57}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A3C46CF-6176-60A0-073A-4F496C7715D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A421735-763D-2C51-953F-8FC802E4D138}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A42AE16-A1A2-7942-579B-0AB86CCA4A6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A44CDEC-87D0-4D4D-BF97-DE9AFB9B104A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A4B84BB-46C7-08C2-22B5-2B07B832C88C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A5062E2-DDAF-0F19-3252-0A3272C75E36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A51FD8D-6835-4212-B796-AFC24F4D108A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A5CF411-F0BF-4AF8-A2A4-8233F3109BED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A5EF610-EFB6-4AC4-A22A-3CA6B8148D08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A62DFA7-632A-38AD-F55A-B12EC4E4A0FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A68C5A2-64AE-4415-88A2-6542304A4745}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A6E98B6-BC43-7ACD-BB00-13642483D7D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A851ECC-7862-43BA-C5D9-49F4164D3436}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A8A4890-7320-4709-FFEE-0A0601B27514}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A8CE102-FA03-4612-9BEE-7FE5452F4CB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0A99A153-E4A0-4124-9DBE-AFADC0C902B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AAF602E-72A1-45FE-BAB1-06971E07EAA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AB101C3-BC7B-4923-BA37-F0BC08D51643}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AB5CBCF-6984-4122-BCF7-BE33BF5B1CF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AB71193-EC19-4D70-85C2-E46E2FF02755}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0ABCB7D9-375D-47AA-B7F6-F6FBC353C692}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0ac3142c-3c4d-4b54-9414-66eaf8b9d5e1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AC49246-419B-4EE0-8917-8818DAAD6A4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0ACA16FE-1AB6-4CE2-A33C-A5DAC5B8F782}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AD3820C-13F8-0767-538C-1FFA7F22A4B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AD4A8C9-C6DE-3C09-9671-30E079DC994A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AD69724-FCC3-440A-9ACE-EBCF5175C2D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AD69C07-81D6-013F-416F-5B4047E4AF31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AD937E7-2F37-4873-A05E-548A67EF1D0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AE68C2A-D909-1E5B-294C-29FF790F348A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AE7B79A-8658-CB7D-BA00-ED467DB5177E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AEE4D0C-4B38-4196-AE32-70ACE5656647}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AFDC970-D9EE-7BE6-7EA6-42AA5A874A9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0AFEA888-B97B-4EDE-AC47-1FEE31D5CEE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B07DF65-94BA-4201-9545-1194D98249BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B0A85B3-F2AD-0CBA-67A7-1A556CA3133F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B12F1F7-88B5-294B-0D74-25F320B3742E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B241510-81B3-6747-FDCC-36DD1F464D41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B28B819-BDAD-1607-1D1F-61AD3DC7D47F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B2BED2F-F197-73C3-C272-672167442B6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B40A54D-BEC3-4077-9A33-701BD6ACDEB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B491097-98FC-5FC8-24E5-2B127D25B921}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B4D4808-68EC-B6C6-9060-EEEB872E623E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B4FDD28-7A3C-4FA2-B180-717550BEA2AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B5F7FDF-0717-45BF-B49D-695F3168C7FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B64A6E8-139E-48B7-13EA-6F0723A04733}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B682CC1-FB40-4006-A5DD-99EDD3C9095D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B6899B6-1564-43E0-BD93-F7CF930A5E5C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B7754EF-9423-2019-833F-082028776FA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B837C47-6F43-43DA-8E32-06237DFE56B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B847A1A-A872-95FC-8E22-F8B4AE044657}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B8ED228-9227-0783-55A7-052025D0C2F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B90AA1B-F649-44C3-9FD3-736C332CBBCF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B97BC55-7592-3398-44D1-52D76406AA07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0B9B7B2E-30E3-4C5D-AD2C-C38724979B4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BA1C6EB-D062-4E37-9DB5-B07743276324}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BAC1D2A-C4DE-49D8-BDF7-8087CEC7ED9C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BAD5052-665D-40D4-A9BD-A2891EAAFB42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BAE99AF-A9F7-4F7E-9C72-2C1CC81BE0FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BB77965-73BB-41DE-9DDB-D09F0770E89E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BC17056-4946-FB8A-2A33-CDAE534A8391}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BC781C1-1B95-4C18-EE07-59FA5AF0DD4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BC9BC01-54D4-4CCE-2B7D-955164314CD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BD8B5DA-F708-17A5-3796-4DFA71FF551F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BDB22C0-BD18-4A40-9A9D-71F314BB75DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0BFF94F7-9748-43D1-BAC4-D963351B63E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C1C7A5B-AA97-210D-AF5A-4E0553DE5535}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C2DE3EC-DB84-4eeb-9FC1-69B5153C4239}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C3F72F9-CEB0-5890-8DF0-4804751C9917}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C5270F3-D55B-2995-CF06-2B7C32A020EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C580891-CA9D-4619-BDC9-85378EB65931}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C588F7D-A2B3-4001-B59B-D856C1BF3AD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C5A0FFF-9164-493B-93E0-17446374E0A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C636709-39DE-5CD1-135B-75311F16DDDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C68DEA1-ADA6-49AE-9E9D-49480701E1CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C7416F0-DD23-420F-97F5-AAE352EA2BF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C7F6E14-B81F-437E-A19A-22B236613FF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C81EA61-20F8-4DDC-81BF-AF0923078398}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C83192D-FA0C-5258-D436-7F185E31A065}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0C9CBFE1-91CD-40C2-BB64-1EC84C4C46AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CB2BD5A-7A80-4BA9-B49A-02DC51144BDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CB66BA8-5E1F-4963-93D1-E1D6B78FE9A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CEC7E32-884C-11D4-86EC-00105AD18ACB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CEF79CB-D373-11D3-A7D3-00062962BF17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CEF79D8-D373-11D3-A7D3-00062962BF17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0CF32AA1-7571-11D0-93C4-00AA00A3DDEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D045BAA-4BD3-4C94-BE8B-21536BD6BD9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D0FAB5C-2BE4-4126-A28E-828FEBCE1E55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D1011B3-89C8-4F8E-8693-BB970E2E81E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D19F062-AB85-0209-7F63-27BE0B471452}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D29DAEB-93AE-6AD9-FB22-375D3FD6D6B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D2C959E-BA6A-4BBA-97AD-5BCA3F416F4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D2D9B5D-53E1-7682-8063-5D9B0F3CCA9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D2DEF3A-F4F1-42EC-AC4F-132E7BA6E292}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D360DDE-2BEF-360A-48CB-5C5E354BA21D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D3A1539-F625-4D5B-B8FA-527FDDDD1FD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D4312E2-5E4D-4A27-A9D8-043E43904277}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D4C7057-EAD2-44C6-AD18-9092905F28F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D533E30-6C19-2AC3-AD17-0DAF08560684}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D62A517-E7C6-4E1F-A577-07D4AC549A48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0d676488-aeb4-455d-9a8f-4e241092a0f0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D6B1A93-A9D1-329B-BB32-5BA00E46A95D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D708714-CF29-488B-98BE-24D1B96230AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D7405AA-11AC-638E-0A37-30CE3E184E59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D75E43B-5A20-5913-78D2-5717437A8DB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D7DC475-59EB-4781-985F-A6F5D4E2BC73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D8CA512-282E-4E3F-8970-F5EE879AF7FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D8CA513-282F-4E40-8971-F5EE879AF7FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D9590E8-D4E9-4822-954B-784CDAF94F2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D97A4D2-9F3D-E91C-5EAD-E685720E2FCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D9DEEC7-95C7-1191-AFAA-788C5288E25C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0D9EB558-0666-479E-868A-21B1D1A53BD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DA910BC-6919-489E-B584-D9A4AAC7B8DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DAD5531-BF31-43AC-A513-1F8926BBF5EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DB4003D-E69F-69E0-B8D3-48E85F39B66B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DB69CBE-FFC6-4250-82E8-3E2788254EE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DCABC94-5086-4E08-A4C9-BF284A614E81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DCBCE0D-74B5-CE5F-39ED-4C3EE4EF5B61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DD23977-DEA4-1F80-6C4F-482B7E75E428}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DDBB570-0396-44C9-986A-8F6F61A51C2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DEADE31-9A37-48B2-921A-7825EA93D32A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DF2A545-CAB5-47E8-9A8A-E92C93C23962}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DF4F2EA-BB82-4B39-B6B1-76380A2BD511}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DF6591C-2E4D-47DE-B358-BDEFA79D7C55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0DF9B1BA-08DE-4718-AF73-63CFFAF5EA36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E01C9C9-49CA-0124-A96A-6F1359B14773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E1230F8-EA50-42A9-983C-D22ABC2E0099}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E12B1C7-BB38-5B8D-F697-3E752872FDC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E1E8DA2-BC13-01E0-D57F-42EB1573B778}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E209A25-9429-7067-A120-7BCC01698AB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E234239-88FF-11D2-8446-D7234234421F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E24427B-DF2A-40EB-980B-A819F5FF3DD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E42926E-96D8-11D3-80D5-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E429272-96D8-11D3-80D5-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E4598CA-D5F0-42F8-AE44-670C598E2C96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E4796D6-A990-4372-9069-72FBDB4AE868}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E4E5110-A772-4C4A-A7DC-137FE10ABD6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E55CC01-8113-487B-92F2-98C24D98A57F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E5C0174-A151-0BE6-DDEB-4F5705AB4DA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E5C2CC6-72DA-4342-94B3-76B47A1C6D14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E5F3804-19EA-23F2-4481-07AE0D6ABBFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E674588-66B7-4E19-9D0E-2053B800F69F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E677C13-0072-F800-99BE-2283DB292E1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E6E0B51-0300-4AE2-B6C4-F4EFE33A33B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E74E393-9C26-5F89-93E3-740E269C895F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E79192A-C52C-4260-920F-639AC2296203}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E952FDF-20EA-1D10-3D23-1F280FEFBE89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E9C0B07-9414-4111-9398-2642F69A9E3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E9D1F65-6417-48E3-AC6F-81DC5F99BE4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0E9EBEB4-922B-4A4E-AAD5-02D4252DC451}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EA04667-E53B-4E81-8E7C-DE2CA114CBD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EA6B21C-D079-4496-811B-F65F789584B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EAC8A34-1996-1245-5115-6EBD71A1DE7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EBACAF2-E0F9-47A9-98CF-0ECCE30B654C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EC13EC8-BBB1-6FE2-33DC-19997D9039BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EC42393-3932-6987-1CF7-1BE03A748D74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EC7CF46-C5B4-480C-8F94-EB34B98CCF44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0ED31C23-E0C7-3C83-4AF5-770504FD12EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EDC6C20-A31C-11DB-8AB9-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EE66A36-AAAD-7E5A-457A-1F63014801AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0EF4BED1-BEB9-4542-CE6E-142E443F32A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F01FF26-18F5-4613-BFD6-14DE2FBA24C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F1BE7F7-45CA-11D2-831F-00A0244D2298}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F1BE7F8-45CA-11D2-831F-00A0244D2298}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F222EC8-205D-463F-90C9-D7249B333F09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F25878F-F8AE-5D5D-2BB7-31B5F803290D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F2BDF4C-F71B-4CAF-AA56-67C8B4928DD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F2FB0E8-3E37-4910-8DFA-F9010E4F3ABC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F30FD51-B23C-19A5-E045-2CCC0415D76A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F444268-C17C-1E68-2868-460B066857AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F444836-C413-0072-E916-2D053BDE7470}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F45A776-67D8-0454-8EFB-52375FA926FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F4DACC9-A396-1C68-D371-5E6E657CE3E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F52552F-0541-499E-A7E4-2037D31ECFF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F597F1E-C4A0-7D3C-3DE9-2D0E56D267D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F5B6A38-B470-4446-B453-C248D8FB3A4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F5E63AE-8B1A-11D3-80A4-0050DA2D7351}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F5FF8FE-1D5B-6F32-1006-093931C7C6CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F6FE57C-D08A-C6DD-A931-08A6531AE256}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F7C70CF-9036-3BB8-51E3-1EC676130933}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F7E55FC-6D46-491C-922B-4EBC6636B561}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F83F772-C135-3AE0-1591-4F88465578FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F859E05-0D53-28E0-B47E-4C8F47EFC9AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F9561D0-03B2-44A3-89A6-E95E417CBA25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F9A5F09-3BFD-40D3-85FE-36227430A374}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F9B4CA4-A30F-480A-841D-69B45C50A8F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0F9C37FC-72C6-4D7C-887E-21FB58DA7A41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FA33B6C-71BC-69D3-DB7A-472A4D6F3452}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FA7FD6B-47C3-425B-AE30-36383F1C4503}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FAFD871-DFE0-496D-8953-0D5BA28E9766}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FB6AECF-3BC8-25C5-B5BB-22077FF5E2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FBE3873-06A6-4A99-9E1C-3F137A9A5D92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FBEBDD1-FF4D-6468-8444-75F85A04BAB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FC817C2-3B45-11D4-8340-0050DA825906}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FCCA506-A2DD-4003-9136-928D685C31B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FCD5A05-BCEC-4BB1-9ED3-88C289D87ABB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FDA4D2B-7975-405D-8D7C-F5E2247EAE80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FE72E0F-5304-07CC-9381-7D2B00ACBDD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FFDAFFC-D80D-47BF-B9B0-895EA240F4DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{0FFFFFFF-0FFF-0FFF-0FFF-0FFFFFFFFFFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10000000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10000000-1000-0000-10000-000000000001}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10000030-1000-0000-1000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1000026A-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10003000-1000-0000-1000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10003000-1000-0400-1000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10049D2A-2965-4E4F-8C7E-CB33AD95FEB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{100D75CE-03F2-10E4-4FCE-673E6D030AFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{100EB1FD-D03E-47FD-81F3-EE91287F9465}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10101010-1010-1111-1010-101010101011}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10213D16-E4E2-45BB-BE93-2FE94C61BE05}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1023e1e4-2291-4281-bad3-9d546d633771}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1032B70A-739A-6AFA-A2BF-0A5B09F016D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1038DD23-8AE8-451B-A134-4DB8A49AA519}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10556FE1-0AE8-1033-0729-0529050001}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{105C7D20-FE19-11D2-ACB6-0080C877D9B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00200000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{105E9401-3AB1-7145-22AD-8F95813F4901}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1076AC80-8271-6711-3A59-1A14736CBBDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{107D7AD5-A620-4044-840A-7E97370F6DB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10846789-7A41-5F90-EC06-5A87169252F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{108B0680-8CDD-29BC-735B-5FC65432A2C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{108D58A0-ED8D-11D8-BC57-00055D76D625}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{108E309A-B25C-04CA-2029-62100298287B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{108ED0EE-C727-338C-A1D8-39C62EDB2EDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10954C80-4F0F-11D3-B17C-00C0DFE39736}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10955232-B671-11D7-8066-0040F6F477E4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10A1B95D-5E35-4935-8BC3-D43E81E8105E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10ADB577-F72E-4eb3-B6E9-B35145F1AF15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10AEBEF4-5D09-4044-8397-6DC3A5F125B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10E42047-DEB9-4535-A118-B3F6EC39B807}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10E507A8-3DCA-1D95-D9DF-0E2D2F6D0E20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10EA33FC-AF9D-662A-8C85-7E9D6638D5E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10EC73C6-557C-4358-2B76-23B45F32E288}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10F0C2A9-8E38-43E1-204D-45524C494E20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10F8A5BD-DC40-611C-BCF6-7D2A5361C1B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{10FA42D3-807C-0214-DAE6-61A0324AF539}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-110112345678}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-110263637096}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-115394041042}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-115676576811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-115676576822}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-115789674533}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-117347623369}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-117515285495}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11010101-1001-1111-1000-118246229273}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-110802819657}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111100}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111111}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111112}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111113}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111123}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111133}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111147}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111156}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111171}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111234}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111237}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111435}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111732}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111113456}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111113457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111113458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111114457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111191113457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111300000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111425351484}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-111547629866}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-112137028086}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-112233969801}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-112342918032}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-112433385116}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-112544317453}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-112621361276}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-113145174619}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-113300000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-113753614175}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-113883033986}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-114283735707}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-114572751285}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-114618540175}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-114978976644}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-114980755763}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-115423254075}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-115806294864}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-115923083273}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-115972071791}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116110773434}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116172758335}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116214663253}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116424257593}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116566953938}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116603096623}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116612676775}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-116801763479}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-117013803748}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-117027087969}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-117111364737}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-117229174008}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-118491852344}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-119090692338}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-222222222222}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-511111113457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-511111113458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-511111193457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-511111193458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-555300000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-611111193457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-611111193458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1111-666666666666}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1114-511155593469}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-1234-123423452345}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1111-2222-111111111157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-1111-1611-8131-111114131413}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-2222-3333-4444-555555555555}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11111111-2222-408A-9842-CDBE1C6D37EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1111111D-4111-1111-1111-111115555555}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11113111-1411-1611-8111-111111111413}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11117711-1111-1711-7121-111177111157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11120607-1001-1111-1000-110199901123}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11212111-2121-1311-1141-115611111222}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{112457AC-037A-F48D-4908-0CA754211000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{112AB43D-32C4-3B21-53BA-13A46743BC34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11311111-1111-1111-1111-111111111157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11311111-1111-1111-1111-11111121115F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11311111-1551-1661-1771-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1141B704-053E-11D0-9DF0-00C04FD7BF41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1158DEF4-3923-11D3-B73E-00105A9D65D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{115E9481-8AB1-7845-28AD-8F98813F4981}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1167beeb-1cb0-47c0-a491-1e40b8ef1285}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1169EC0B-1654-4F30-8FC6-F679AD244B3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1175AD3C-1FBC-0762-4087-6C15399B600B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11760322-2400-4AC3-9605-6CAF086E809E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11853D5F-F894-4CC7-BBC3-FC7A9DCFD896}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11904CE8-632A-4856-A7CC-00B33FE71BD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11990E99-2A4D-11D6-9507-02608CDD2846}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11990E9F-2A4D-11D6-9507-02608CDD2842}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11990E9F-2A4D-11D6-9507-02608CDD2846}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11A4CA8C-A8B9-49C2-A6D3-3F64C9EEBAE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11AE85FB-F48E-4C15-BEEE-8BC945472D83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11BBB65E-B3F3-4BC7-B927-3CD7CFE8571E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11BD0361-C592-3DB1-0E0D-5D6D6E1A2592}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11BF0E2B-4229-4ADC-9C11-1C6968731018}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11CC62B9-65F8-4A8B-B33F-5DE4E838442D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11DA5609-F188-1A25-AC98-567E720C0756}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11dcf3a2-9952-4cc3-9fdb-a65fcbf79bd0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11E493AF-9925-19CA-B111-0F234C764B28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11EC003D-C1FA-4C18-AB6D-C5D1E6F281CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11F09AFD-75AD-4E51-AB43-E09E9351CE16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11F1D260-129E-4EB7-B37E-57E3D97A3DF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{11F6B95F-0774-4B8D-8C9E-6B552CBCAD14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{120E090D-9136-4B78-8258-F0B44B4BD2AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{121AC498-3F3A-4C39-9BEA-CFC4EA809FDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12301766-A173-2DB7-D546-07160D53AA61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1230649B-B980-44A5-B259-9B09EBEA6331}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1230CB21-C88D-11CF-0000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1230CB21-C88D-11CF-B347-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12345678-0000-0010-8000-00AAFF6D2EA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12345678-1234-1234-1234-123456789123}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12365484-96A1-6974-3269-123555124655}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1236DE55-EDED-4675-AF10-BA15EDDB4D7A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1238F6B9-C123-4049-B07E-7A71AF320032}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12391E40-28D5-4A91-B6AC-CEDB3ACA3DAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12398DD6-40AA-4C40-A4EC-A42CFC0DE797}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12520983-7C80-4F20-87F1-49B8BF1E8A38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{125399A6-E13D-42CE-A021-7F9069A79440}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{125494B2-ACAD-414C-98B9-452F3EF7703A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1255A566-1D85-77C0-3A9C-00323F696566}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-10AA1055595A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1259B7D1-2D1A-4D7B-8D4A-354650967D09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1261803f-da51-4dfd-b1b6-8e26fe3d8399}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1261A236-5DFC-0B02-ACC9-0F4E6EE58C8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1267B4FE-6724-1F3E-3FCF-42861EC9F634}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12778C58-98FE-76BD-279D-706C77258A03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12831009-67E7-367F-0B76-3BD31B29AE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12872A48-35BA-4A13-A5A5-B8047717564C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{129DD540-E5E4-4601-825A-43ED660159E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12B574CE-A702-E7AD-358C-597D3BCEA9FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12B891F6-51BD-4CBB-A585-ECCBEF04A855}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12BA4354-FF43-3DDB-CE3C-73531F0C3C80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12BB7CCC-4C9D-3A19-6DDB-264966E60C1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12CB5A72-9CBD-4C3C-999D-140C5D196068}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12CCCF86-7CB9-4B83-F514-1E965D33485D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12CE3B50-5B74-4279-C19E-511044DD9988}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12D02C08-218F-4A11-BDE1-6611ADB7B81F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12DF6E3E-6272-4AE8-880B-2158D60791C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12E03AEE-88D3-4183-AF58-F999B82F1AE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12E5E9D9-4366-45D9-BA41-D0BCD55AD8CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12ED8805-1F10-55BE-B4BD-712E57B04794}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12EE7A5E-0674-42F9-A76A-000000004D00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12EE7A5E-0674-42F9-A76B-000000004D00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12EE7A5E-0674-42F9-A76C-000000004D00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12EEBDD5-E14C-6415-2692-223C0DD6B645}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12F02779-6D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{12F571E2-A84E-3969-DA5C-1CE96D1A635E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{130A7586-6D1E-690B-49FF-76F903AE8B11}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{130AC32C-DE0D-43EF-AD82-2599E9F95153}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{130C3963-5980-1B34-9929-2B6E6F5CC259}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{130D7743-5F5A-11D1-B676-00A0C9697233}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1311058A-EF4A-62E9-E655-72D82EFA2523}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13112111-1224-1141-1451-111111113533}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13146842-6251-5625-3072-548536364311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13197ACE-6851-45C3-A7FF-C281324D5489}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1324DCDF-E6EB-42FF-8545-8C22079D7642}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13258718-B804-4092-8496-55F80AEDBF1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1328A62A-F479-3273-26A4-2C1643913686}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{132C4534-98E0-2146-388E-7C7C35448C07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13368763-FE48-7947-B436-66E17EE05E0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1336E6BF-470A-47FC-04B1-3055262888A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1343b7d8-bb7a-4f4a-b12c-104e46980b67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{134E953E-5653-764F-1244-1E226685CD9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{134F7664-943D-3BB9-65F5-70B91DF46C86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13589181-4F0D-4553-B9F8-B4B72172C139}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{135E8909-D7F9-57E2-A9D8-1C177A84BA91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{136A9D1D-1F4B-43D4-8359-6F2382449255}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{136ED96D-59E3-6446-2FE8-36E94644614B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{138C1A85-6CD5-74C9-D421-583C7D878464}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{138C9ADC-0B85-27CB-74B4-25A66BD4F4C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{139626F5-5899-64B1-6079-7E84099C2BF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{139D88E5-C372-469D-B4C5-1FE00852AB9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{139E58C9-85B4-45DB-9FC9-3919813709F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13AF49C6-56BF-6E01-D290-431E6F5E44AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13B0C05C-EF05-4BF6-B0EA-F6111AF25544}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13B5C450-C43E-4531-B12E-97779B346B5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13B80B13-6D02-424C-88E4-5EABF0883CA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13DDD570-FF54-4BF9-B391-2A57B4EB4AEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13EAA24A-B4EC-06A9-2558-2CE0197A749C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13F90341-AD79-4A9F-9B57-0234675670D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{13FA0C3E-6B1C-4D8B-88CD-6DA8E1CA7653}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{140A4C5B-A5E0-0780-E313-4964411AC4D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1418350E-B805-7B34-2104-15487FF8E10B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{141A5E19-BDCB-4E27-A3D7-9E16503BC05B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{141BE5F4-4338-0E54-EBCF-082B48477D77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{142016bf-5cca-4c8d-ac01-c4a8f4044ad5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14242341-4241-1432-1431-142423525557}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14325268-79E0-4D2A-89A4-FFFC6E22741E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1433F750-E53F-11D8-9669-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1444F2D7-7762-7854-668F-7F174618EBAB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{144B9C7E-235A-4316-9EB3-5E393714C77A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{144B9DCE-1B27-44F2-B98D-40F367D06F09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{144D2CA7-B01D-4812-9295-69F75D089142}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{144DC36F-D147-4227-BC38-239474483537}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1456360F-2433-71A4-8C0E-0EAD7578CDF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14578416-1111-1111-1111-111111411123}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{145E6FB1-1256-44ED-A336-8BBA43373BE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14637028-1DAB-492B-93F3-CAF6DEC2A27D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{147254B5-96F3-4A9D-FF34-8476477D897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{147E230B-FC8D-4A66-AB96-FFD464A9B2A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14920FB7-0D3F-3081-0331-06031120003D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14925CF9-A31F-0D68-A46F-11500D4EFE37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14968F0A-A332-3D68-8DF9-43824110A91C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1496FFAC-00DB-4393-A478-7B46EC659CDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14A21378-5BB1-4BC4-95D5-5D3F51527F6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14A3221B-1678-1982-A355-7263B1281987}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14A42388-F336-5139-954F-7C9066D0374D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14A51B88-9334-149E-EDF9-3975281AC71E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14B3D246-6274-40B5-8D50-6C2ADE2AB29B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14b4aa8c-b624-440e-9730-26ba47e48a24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14D1A72D-8705-11D8-B120-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14D1A72D-8705-11D8-B120-0040F46CB696}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14D2CFFE-6656-4BEC-8D9E-DDE6F2D4EAE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{14D7D5D9-DD37-641D-B97D-257B4CED986E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1502AB76-0376-4B7B-8226-D34C941072F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{150C167A-1849-6688-7891-1A4E646A6C66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{150FA160-130D-451F-B863-B655061432BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{152E6352-D70E-E390-CB01-046A4C1A6268}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15320607-1001-1831-1000-118599957123}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15478F52-7C6E-2286-50F0-1069481A35D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1548C55C-B1E7-483F-973D-11C58AD44D4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{154B5612-29A4-108C-5EC0-72D827CB4864}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{154C47F3-8666-11D1-B4CE-000001021773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{154C4802-8666-11D1-B4CE-000001021773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{154C4803-8666-11D1-B4CE-000001021773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1557B435-8242-4686-9AA3-9265BF7525A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1559E6C1-7E5E-4461-9457-6A2DEA85EB9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15651C7C-E812-44A2-A9AC-B467A2233E7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{156AFB23-6A31-443C-A1D0-FD418898C11B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1570C295-B2F8-4498-8FEC-0B8B0298F974}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1574B835-2FDB-45A8-B28A-D75897929CC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{157604CE-FF36-61C6-BB45-45754D4397C4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{157E27D1-A816-6446-1458-27C93909B447}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{158E66CD-00EC-2DB6-D339-69A44CC6DAEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{158FB1DA-2087-459A-B373-31CF3B27DBB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15940F5D-D8BD-49BC-851D-29DCFB166950}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15953528-6C01-481A-8DB4-01888FB85B7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{159C2E51-9823-11D2-8DDC-D84A1B4ACD4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15A18BE9-566C-0989-4EC4-65E372DC872C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15A1AF55-FDF1-7C23-187B-7EC058B77B1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15AA03FF-6329-28DB-61E1-6512079EFCF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15ACE85C-0BB1-42D1-9E32-07EB0506675A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15AD6789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15AE28A2-5087-7B71-170F-3B623C21253F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15BA172C-5F41-4CB9-B38D-530FD507997C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15C3C7A4-9676-11D3-9799-0060087190B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15CB7941-1620-4B9E-86C5-A196BC63008C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15CC298E-75B0-10A2-2A4E-509631AEF62F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15cd182b-576b-4ea2-b692-dbd601c730a9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15D0E439-4E58-45E1-A9C1-0B1B16749A3C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15DC7116-E58E-4395-A45A-A1C99B17C030}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15E2C49F-09D1-5E7F-05F6-3396225F8562}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15EBC62C-92FD-46B7-AB22-6AEBCF9E76A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15F3B76D-AF76-5AD4-5463-3E077DA311F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15FAC292-47E3-43DC-B097-C479F9D32DC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15FC4B33-22CF-661B-DB7A-2EB01AA6826F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15FDD0E0-28C0-430C-8CE6-25BCC9BF50E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{15FED902-5051-4D02-9B7A-4FBFD09D28D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1604DF98-D1A5-44FE-844A-98D6FD0518D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1606546A-76C4-5F1F-4428-48E075E719ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{160CF7F7-684A-1F6C-662D-320952F674DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{161B842E-078A-5BB3-C429-00464CBB1C19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{162AB497-087D-4FB3-83BA-4F5159613796}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{162D8675-9403-4727-AA79-F00C2B9C187E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16358834-52FC-4981-9A79-BFECE7C08CD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1640DE0E-75E4-4A83-B5D1-2492BC7EBA8F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16512BE3-722F-5D9D-ADED-49FC4E4D8690}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{166348F1-2C41-4C9F-86BB-EB2B8ADE030C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1663A7E7-F506-5263-7143-71533DDEF221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1664C5E4-D4B8-336E-8C65-1751637A41D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"AlternateCLSID"="{233C1507-6A77-46A4-9443-F871F945D258}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{167701E3-FDCF-11D0-A48E-006097C549FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16789285-C094-4aa6-88B9-2BB9DC13A485}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1678F7E1-C422-11D0-AD7D-00400515CAAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1680385D-25D6-5595-2FAD-65856F4C28C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16875E09-927B-4494-82BD-158A1CD46BA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{168CF174-6DAB-461C-A761-A7ADFA5A5719}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{169CDC56-AB33-3ABC-A10E-37963A7438FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16A6EB97-2251-232A-EF45-782A544FE571}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16A7470E-229C-45F9-AE05-A87034FD14CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16A770A0-0E87-4278-B748-2460D64A8386}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16B238D5-80DE-47CE-8F17-B3ECE2C2248D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16B770A0-0E87-4278-B748-2460D64A8386}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16BC6464-196A-4BAB-A14B-F69F8A0A60F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16BCFFC5-38B1-67EC-EC24-5A3918B77734}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16BD7D54-97D9-49D4-5609-6B6A187C6AA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16BED5D9-AA6B-4A96-A134-C1958893490F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16BF42FD-CA0A-4F48-819D-B0343254DD67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16c215f9-3ca7-4f89-8622-f83ca1c0076e}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16C6D93F-63F1-2D55-174D-68C72954513E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16D86523-E534-26CC-8723-6D550DA2286D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16DF666F-BA95-4F41-B396-1381C2BA66F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16E166F9-35E8-4CA5-B50D-5CEFABF45B09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16E349E0-702C-11CF-A3A9-00A0C9034920}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16E618CF-418A-4832-BB7B-48F8EEE75711}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16EB1B63-CB17-3181-7E11-416D03801162}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{16F303FB-ABA9-7916-FFAA-322F21E8A64A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{170638E2-749B-0EAF-1E83-7F8E00223AF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17082F60-78EA-4721-9C1F-024064E626B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17127A1C-1C1B-4430-B042-E1CA653D68E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1717A4A5-D63A-4F70-B373-AE4AA46D1236}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{171dfc0e-be53-4919-9dfb-528560d5153b}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1722ECFF-4356-4F5B-B534-E67294FE75E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17253725-2463-2796-3683-279268379362}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1726C077-76A6-3125-049F-35AA669F8928}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{172BDDF8-CEEA-11D1-8B05-00600806D9B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1735A201-8828-0873-202C-602E68E1BF59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1746FD80-0DB8-3203-EBE4-715926873C10}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{175224F1-33F5-1E0F-43EE-609E7C806719}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{175652E8-8BCC-47C4-B591-0D630F469C19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{175D860B-BC50-4CFA-9D50-68FFC4FDF9FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{175E9196-19D1-3A2B-A726-5B9E1CBED06F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{175F900C-97CD-864C-B3A1-4735810F4101}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1768ECFC-4F5C-4F5B-B134-D67294FC78E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{176E9B95-8EAC-6D12-9678-5B3D60EE8CC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17719B53-FAD1-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17719B54-FAD1-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17779758-65A2-48E5-A622-7A98BB9767AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17883743-6567-36FA-3818-52741A40F914}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17907242-C82E-78DE-C4F4-0490125A94DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{179E4B4A-76C3-4F65-BCED-C9FA1A28D2EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17A54BFC-8214-4F5C-B1A7-A161BFA5FDCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17AE6C7A-067A-4222-8911-B7A69284B6AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17B307BE-B2EC-43E8-8605-5E1F257273B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17B96615-84D6-6854-A02D-25632CE9ED00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17BFC8DA-B4D6-4DB9-AA40-1CD32EDA9845}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17C1301A-6390-333D-5892-70BF507B2503}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17CB1FE1-E92A-546F-388F-2FA90DC5D3BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17D1369C-B960-126C-9281-586A5FA0EE64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17DA0C9E-4A27-4AC5-BB75-5D24B8CDB972}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17E02586-A91D-4A9D-A74E-187B05DFFE6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17E9E50F-A7A8-4A0E-E605-24E33207D69B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{17F73573-C46A-1DA7-98C4-334179F381ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18000D07-72C4-11D4-B4BD-004026422A29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{180B4EE9-1795-4429-9651-F17A6515726D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1823BC4B-A253-4767-9CFC-9ACA62A6B136}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{182B90A3-F372-438A-800C-6814B4DE417B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{182F42F1-7A0E-3E89-2515-1480545F3EAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{183C259A-0480-11d1-87EA-00C04FC29D46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{183D5161-0C62-4295-896C-44E7442CD6F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18439A22-67A7-4A82-ABB6-82977555AC9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{184B0A26-4C9C-4757-ABF5-4B6AF71F9A45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18641A70-9388-49E0-849F-17A4D9FD51BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{186B0F21-C620-4F60-992B-D204B379E941}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{186DBE48-9370-6BD0-99AA-09DE517AE3DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18726E90-AC6F-2ECE-F042-0A750ACDBD43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{187A8428-BD94-470D-A178-A2347F940519}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18898424-E3AB-4BA9-8E8D-5434B1CECA75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{188D171F-A126-4A3B-B1DC-ED698FDFCADA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{189006A1-06F5-2392-DB63-624856D7AC27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{189210A0-36C2-11D7-9928-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18A1A036-2B7C-377D-F11A-3A6A31088CF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18A2DD22-CCCF-32F3-48E9-59EB66BC6856}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18A41B20-E519-47A1-B545-FFC200730E9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18AA4575-67E5-4807-92AF-A4923D98E974}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18AB439E-FCF4-40D4-90DA-F79BAA3B0655}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18B07788-52BE-48FC-A0B7-4823C449323B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18b49d5a-9d88-422f-8f93-4c6b3120b43e}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18B79968-1A76-4953-9EBB-B651407F8998}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18C6372D-D1B1-015C-7615-4B3C68AE0284}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18C910D9-CE29-5D63-3258-2ED8346250E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18CED7BA-72C9-1072-E713-33A44CFE0CD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18D7B286-7EF4-4AAB-A070-2D1EAD7F8D56}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18E90232-9D14-026D-AFB6-0B5E7BF26FD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{18F57D30-EF36-4C0E-9343-7BFA6DF79B4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19068197-6F58-4E8A-8007-7155A68CA967}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{190DD67F-45BC-6A0A-211A-3AF063844560}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{190EE07F-D388-410C-A42D-11BD588E10FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{191978C5-F642-4EE6-B8FD-97A95C435E7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{191C283D-372D-5790-E2FB-6A677649CDFE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{192C5288-623B-4F48-959F-DC9CEE403E94}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{192C5B4A-3EFD-40C7-9F99-C472DEB8EFC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1954A4B1-9627-4CF2-A041-58AA2045CB35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{196B9CB5-4C83-46F7-9B06-9672ECD9D99B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{196BF80C-D7A3-5A90-FE42-29B55D7F4167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{197A85BC-BD97-4404-A702-95E556E4DAEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{197AB1D7-A7DD-4C86-A938-1FCC0DB21B85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{197B8CA4-E215-46DD-8F33-E0544A80E5C4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{197D4FCE-7293-3D16-1ADA-11A15644B0E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1983FBD4-D817-02E1-8A07-4DEB6E16521A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{198BAC07-19FA-11D5-AF6E-008048E23503}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19937FAA-FD45-47BD-9E97-B44AD34F4D3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{199D7C88-962E-7E45-A61B-3EC34DDCAEE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19A447BA-9C2E-4864-93F5-A0645229771E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19A597C9-E69F-3E6D-89DC-4E67290ED0AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19AD8203-1538-43a0-848B-D136782E09DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19AFDA19-05F4-4AC9-9C6B-E22E40CC5274}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19B2423F-0BE0-4527-6E14-5698348B24DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19DFB2CA-9B27-11D4-B192-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19DFB2CB-9B27-11D4-B192-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19E41A2D-BD9D-48BB-9576-27B2CF0877C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19EFDF3D-DE35-389E-80FC-5FD615EE10E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19F2D382-EF13-0974-F10B-55905F4F7EF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{19FF610A-D5E6-0EB4-2CA8-06D23CAE15C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A01A98C-4F25-42E1-971A-185CF63569B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A0AF8F9-9AB1-17C3-AB75-07830EF0BC60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A1121C8-915F-1345-7420-28F36268E713}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A12153F-1043-416B-4032-16CB71F87E80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A1488CB-8028-49BA-AD19-18D13CDC650F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A199C20-DE2B-4838-AE3F-B5257ECE2B7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A1DDC19-5893-43AB-A73F-F41A0F34D115}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A2883F2-FDC7-4AF2-B136-203ADB475DD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A29A79A-B9C8-44A9-BEDF-7FADDE3CF33F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A2B1A4E-C7CE-71A3-5012-5BEF60F8C9D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A35419C-7394-4989-B3C5-6189EB06BD66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A3F28BF-C570-4CB6-842A-6E471E30D3D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A404685-7563-4D02-B0F6-58B308A406A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A45F0FB-9586-4742-8343-8732C7AAFB88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A4D8BFA-D532-28A6-053D-4A2928FB0808}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A6FBAB5-5944-DE29-C953-02B798D28923}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A7793DE-2598-4FA8-9EC5-9442CDE5E1CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A7929BF-1E27-77E3-896B-43002F1175DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A7AF86D-ADF0-3066-8A2C-151266B735E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A7D2A25-6FEF-5E75-8449-36BF5AD75DC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A83303A-C654-7CFB-C75A-114E788FA00B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A98BCA2-0BD1-47DE-9710-C7665F7F1FCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1A9EC776-942A-4A51-8CD6-0DD9C25ED05B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AA06BA1-0E88-11D1-8391-00C04FBD7C09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AA406AB-F581-42AB-B4D1-31D2E13819EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1aa9e870-09a9-44b8-a932-5ef34f888847}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AB6625E-D81C-38AB-E05D-3C253BCF27AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AC5B9C8-2DAC-287B-9EE2-1F340D4A2E75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AC5C88A-DEA7-462B-A232-04AF5CA42E7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1ACFDD45-A048-403E-6036-70C877578081}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AD3A632-7E9D-4458-9995-566505CE3609}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1ADBCCE8-CF84-441E-9B38-AFC7A19C06A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AE63CF9-7C7A-49C8-8475-961DDD2B230A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AE6D7D5-0C28-4DB6-9FD1-33B870A4C5F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1AEE0EE9-8C20-53E4-1E7D-1C893C590B6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B033C21-13EF-7C0D-6571-0B3809A6C3FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B08512D-7CB8-05FB-A962-450371744A4C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B0E7716-898E-48CC-9690-4E338E8DE1D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B13BF1B-A528-4CC4-B5BF-553CAA6487AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B1D551E-FAE1-442C-8AA6-4369EB8D59E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B254D46-9183-1574-A3F1-48A4787122CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B3170D5-0901-D006-9633-911DEFC941FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B544C24-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B520}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B582A5E-2A89-0B47-BE8B-2375654808B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B67574E-48B3-43DD-68A8-16A473BAD763}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1b67a299-09f7-48f9-8435-01f99dc8b9e1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B68470C-2DEF-493B-8A4A-8E2D81BE4EA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B6E3CE3-CAA1-4D22-BB67-FF3FC4887B08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B77D30A-81C9-497A-8647-142F7511B1FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B77F337-2C1E-4D52-88F7-AAEE5BFB6F5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B7D753B-1981-4BD2-91F3-6D055EE113A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B80440D-B4C0-49D7-8D2F-77F16777629B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B8E95F2-EDC3-57AF-1058-57B101DD2FDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B961B1C-1A96-4971-A3B2-A10B455E470E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B961B1C-1A96-4971-A3B2-A10B455E471E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B9CB0F8-118B-49C1-956D-B703E976F8E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BC1FC4B-B0D2-4D8D-9307-2E40E2A8C257}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BC9725B-DF32-4D8D-8C7B-E704FC29A638}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BCED20F-B697-742D-56C5-57B22FE6EB6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BD98DFD-2DA9-4C54-85D7-BE03A0F9C487}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BDD55B8-3985-4E59-B906-5E0AD56D6710}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BE8C6A5-A75F-4E33-89C3-18CC58A0B952}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BEF6C0C-955A-4AD7-BF44-C9E0194B2379}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BF24436-2A3B-2AE5-9275-7D703CD5AA91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C044AAD-7955-4CBD-8175-501A165C4E5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C1F99EA-8B5D-4D08-B6A8-B1E4CB542F9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C3AAD52-99D0-243C-BEF2-2C9B1E3D9DC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C3B31AE-FD16-D2CE-43FF-DC4CD5C1BC5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C4DA27D-4D52-4465-A089-98E01BB725CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C78AB3F-A857-482E-80C0-3A1E5238A565}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C78AF95-FC58-4E4A-AE93-51261D5D6472}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C7A5555-8DC7-1CF4-6B0B-0FD73ECAE5B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C896551-8B92-4907-8C06-15DB2D1F874A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C94EA51-3800-4F08-B5DC-A5B67823FFEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C955F3B-5B32-4393-A05D-24B4970CD2A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA00D93-19CA-4E4D-BC88-276E38EE3A83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA27709-5C11-3C48-CC62-56F362C4952C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA480CD-C0E5-4548-874E-B85B17905B3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA7DBAF-B066-4554-977E-5CEBB7FA59C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CAA4E66-C8DD-2DDB-C1A2-409C721C4765}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CB1623E-BBEC-4E8D-B2DF-DC08C6F4627C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CB20BF0-BBAE-40A7-93F4-6435FF3D0411}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CB82D6D-F9A3-40C4-8AD5-6D7EA00ED6AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CBC7F79-C21A-4468-8116-38E8AD875816}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CD1BB1B-81D1-612E-A634-281C67CFD0A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CD49DC9-FD88-41FA-B892-47E037267D45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CD4E2DC-2DA0-4154-8723-38CB04FB6A58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CDEB41B-905A-4183-AA20-26E075419B46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CE1D52D-95F2-3006-B941-796D4F31817C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D022C27-3771-4D1D-B1B7-1953E271C6CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D08ED5D-91A7-7D48-4E90-02302AC8B1B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D09A743-00ED-4713-BCC4-32D590D1087A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D0A339E-315D-4DFE-B4EE-DDD494BB31EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1d0d9077-3798-49bb-9058-393499174d5d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D0F8EF5-E0DA-2350-A471-6ED6231232EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D127B0D-C8B7-18C5-BD73-13AA710D6186}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D1B2879-99FF-11E3-8D96-D7ACAC95952A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D1CF067-3B91-46E8-9D90-543041052A75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D2387DD-8326-45D4-9C53-DBC573D9B486}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D27210E-2DA2-41E2-A103-B5FD9D6A798B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D29C7B8-1B3D-4232-B1EB-CB5B4C83D207}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D2B4F40-1F10-11D1-9E88-00C04FDCAB92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00020000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D2DCA0D-B30F-40AD-9690-087105F214EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D3BCE37-7834-4579-8169-E67681420A98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D42420D-EBED-3BE6-9BB9-659B176060EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D4353D6-90C7-0596-405C-354E3F093E74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D49D58D-5C84-4B50-8359-D9809BEB2B32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D4C7057-EAD2-44C6-AD18-9092905F28F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D4EE8CA-9B69-4C8F-8E7B-3E2940B329FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D52235C-92C3-4CF0-9529-F4ABCC5D3CD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D531771-1AD5-4F27-87A2-6980501F9703}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D58A41C-B1A5-4C8F-94BF-6350F2809B06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D5A9C38-93C7-4C9D-AFCC-87A949DDFFBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D5BD833-D8A1-2537-2192-21332421D2FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D604BD5-139D-65FE-9027-6AF6118189CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D64667F-517D-4c6f-A3DE-6BB09CEBEA91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D7E3B41-23CE-469B-BE1B-A64B877923E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D870C86-AA3C-4451-81E4-71D480A1A652}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D87CD4D-DADD-3A92-5215-613C6BEACFFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D8CB8AA-8B54-4D45-817B-0B1123FC2B55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D8E8710-88F8-4d6e-AD7C-1437937E82A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D901067-2529-4A9B-9B6B-7A1DB3A44CB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D95A7C7-3282-4DB7-9A48-7C39CE152A19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D95D4B4-F3DE-4BDE-AF1D-219B23B58986}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D988717-C7CD-3D56-FA44-4DED2B20D92C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DA61898-0837-0519-858A-71710588A52B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DAEFCB9-06C8-47C6-8F20-3FB54B244DAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DB70AEC-8496-1104-9CDA-2A4E38F2B73D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DC1FA50-773D-11D3-9F9F-006097A7311B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DC1FA5D-773D-11D3-9F9F-006097A7311B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DD78CAF-E74D-2913-D632-1C025853D9CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1de2ee90-16a9-4f14-a42e-54abcc83abc4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DF67C43-AEAA-11CF-BA92-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DF75730-D750-3BAC-55F5-0D247DC6CC79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E0004EC-5DF0-48C7-A8F0-FBB0488A3D94}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E074201-C813-02B1-F558-010000C01EB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B033C21-13EF-7C0D-6571-0B3809A6C3FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B08512D-7CB8-05FB-A962-450371744A4C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B0E7716-898E-48CC-9690-4E338E8DE1D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B13BF1B-A528-4CC4-B5BF-553CAA6487AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B1D551E-FAE1-442C-8AA6-4369EB8D59E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B254D46-9183-1574-A3F1-48A4787122CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B3170D5-0901-D006-9633-911DEFC941FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B544C24-FD0B-11CE-8C63-00AA0044B520}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B582A5E-2A89-0B47-BE8B-2375654808B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B67574E-48B3-43DD-68A8-16A473BAD763}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1b67a299-09f7-48f9-8435-01f99dc8b9e1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B68470C-2DEF-493B-8A4A-8E2D81BE4EA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B6E3CE3-CAA1-4D22-BB67-FF3FC4887B08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B77D30A-81C9-497A-8647-142F7511B1FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B77F337-2C1E-4D52-88F7-AAEE5BFB6F5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B7D753B-1981-4BD2-91F3-6D055EE113A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B80440D-B4C0-49D7-8D2F-77F16777629B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B8E95F2-EDC3-57AF-1058-57B101DD2FDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B961B1C-1A96-4971-A3B2-A10B455E470E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B961B1C-1A96-4971-A3B2-A10B455E471E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1B9CB0F8-118B-49C1-956D-B703E976F8E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BC1FC4B-B0D2-4D8D-9307-2E40E2A8C257}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BC9725B-DF32-4D8D-8C7B-E704FC29A638}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BCED20F-B697-742D-56C5-57B22FE6EB6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BD98DFD-2DA9-4C54-85D7-BE03A0F9C487}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BDD55B8-3985-4E59-B906-5E0AD56D6710}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BE8C6A5-A75F-4E33-89C3-18CC58A0B952}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BEF6C0C-955A-4AD7-BF44-C9E0194B2379}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1BF24436-2A3B-2AE5-9275-7D703CD5AA91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C044AAD-7955-4CBD-8175-501A165C4E5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C1F99EA-8B5D-4D08-B6A8-B1E4CB542F9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C3AAD52-99D0-243C-BEF2-2C9B1E3D9DC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C3B31AE-FD16-D2CE-43FF-DC4CD5C1BC5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C4DA27D-4D52-4465-A089-98E01BB725CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C78AB3F-A857-482E-80C0-3A1E5238A565}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C78AF95-FC58-4E4A-AE93-51261D5D6472}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C7A5555-8DC7-1CF4-6B0B-0FD73ECAE5B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C896551-8B92-4907-8C06-15DB2D1F874A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C94EA51-3800-4F08-B5DC-A5B67823FFEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1C955F3B-5B32-4393-A05D-24B4970CD2A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA00D93-19CA-4E4D-BC88-276E38EE3A83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA27709-5C11-3C48-CC62-56F362C4952C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA480CD-C0E5-4548-874E-B85B17905B3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CA7DBAF-B066-4554-977E-5CEBB7FA59C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CAA4E66-C8DD-2DDB-C1A2-409C721C4765}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CB1623E-BBEC-4E8D-B2DF-DC08C6F4627C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CB20BF0-BBAE-40A7-93F4-6435FF3D0411}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CB82D6D-F9A3-40C4-8AD5-6D7EA00ED6AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CBC7F79-C21A-4468-8116-38E8AD875816}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CD1BB1B-81D1-612E-A634-281C67CFD0A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CD49DC9-FD88-41FA-B892-47E037267D45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CD4E2DC-2DA0-4154-8723-38CB04FB6A58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CDEB41B-905A-4183-AA20-26E075419B46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1CE1D52D-95F2-3006-B941-796D4F31817C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D022C27-3771-4D1D-B1B7-1953E271C6CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D08ED5D-91A7-7D48-4E90-02302AC8B1B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D09A743-00ED-4713-BCC4-32D590D1087A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D0A339E-315D-4DFE-B4EE-DDD494BB31EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1d0d9077-3798-49bb-9058-393499174d5d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D0F8EF5-E0DA-2350-A471-6ED6231232EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D127B0D-C8B7-18C5-BD73-13AA710D6186}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D1B2879-99FF-11E3-8D96-D7ACAC95952A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D1CF067-3B91-46E8-9D90-543041052A75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D2387DD-8326-45D4-9C53-DBC573D9B486}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D27210E-2DA2-41E2-A103-B5FD9D6A798B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D29C7B8-1B3D-4232-B1EB-CB5B4C83D207}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D2B4F40-1F10-11D1-9E88-00C04FDCAB92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00020000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D2DCA0D-B30F-40AD-9690-087105F214EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D3BCE37-7834-4579-8169-E67681420A98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D42420D-EBED-3BE6-9BB9-659B176060EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D4353D6-90C7-0596-405C-354E3F093E74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D49D58D-5C84-4B50-8359-D9809BEB2B32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D4C7057-EAD2-44C6-AD18-9092905F28F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D4EE8CA-9B69-4C8F-8E7B-3E2940B329FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D52235C-92C3-4CF0-9529-F4ABCC5D3CD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D531771-1AD5-4F27-87A2-6980501F9703}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D58A41C-B1A5-4C8F-94BF-6350F2809B06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D5A9C38-93C7-4C9D-AFCC-87A949DDFFBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D5BD833-D8A1-2537-2192-21332421D2FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D604BD5-139D-65FE-9027-6AF6118189CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D64667F-517D-4c6f-A3DE-6BB09CEBEA91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D7E3B41-23CE-469B-BE1B-A64B877923E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D870C86-AA3C-4451-81E4-71D480A1A652}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D87CD4D-DADD-3A92-5215-613C6BEACFFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D8CB8AA-8B54-4D45-817B-0B1123FC2B55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D8E8710-88F8-4d6e-AD7C-1437937E82A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D901067-2529-4A9B-9B6B-7A1DB3A44CB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D95A7C7-3282-4DB7-9A48-7C39CE152A19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D95D4B4-F3DE-4BDE-AF1D-219B23B58986}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1D988717-C7CD-3D56-FA44-4DED2B20D92C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DA61898-0837-0519-858A-71710588A52B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DAEFCB9-06C8-47C6-8F20-3FB54B244DAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DB70AEC-8496-1104-9CDA-2A4E38F2B73D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DC1FA50-773D-11D3-9F9F-006097A7311B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DC1FA5D-773D-11D3-9F9F-006097A7311B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DD78CAF-E74D-2913-D632-1C025853D9CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1de2ee90-16a9-4f14-a42e-54abcc83abc4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DF67C43-AEAA-11CF-BA92-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1DF75730-D750-3BAC-55F5-0D247DC6CC79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E0004EC-5DF0-48C7-A8F0-FBB0488A3D94}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E074201-C813-02B1-F558-010000C01EB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B286C-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-30C7-11D4-8DDF-525400E483E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FA-11D3-8D96-D7ACAC95951A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-000000000003}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-000000000004}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-123457123457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-77ACAC92927F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC31337F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC97972F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC98982F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D3-8D96-D7ACAC95951A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E1B2879-88FF-11D3-8D96-D7ACAC95951F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E24F8A0-5965-4902-90D4-08534E9ADF3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E32510F-B3CB-422C-9D51-9F0557940AE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E50B82A-0D78-48B9-97EC-391B2F81CE8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E5AC1DA-DCB2-48FE-82B8-37FD2A41296A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E5F0D38-214B-4085-AD2A-D2290E6A2D2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E62ECD8-AE05-988B-F40A-369B2026409E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E639F4C-F15E-386E-B7AF-38372E04BA53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E6513A2-4F2F-7790-CDB1-2879571C91BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E6918EA-351F-4501-A346-2942144DE626}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E6AC766-9094-4BCF-ABD3-39E2EAEA5FCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E6C4EC5-7755-7895-F494-75A84F3BC9DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E6CE4CD-161B-4847-B8BF-E2EF72299D69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E6F1D6A-1F20-11D4-8859-00A0CCE26836}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E74591B-DE6B-764D-41DC-101E3AED0997}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E7C6E6D-16C6-4917-831D-B1D2468EBC9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E89F686-B78D-4C85-9EFC-3474516E3FE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E920882-80EF-BD61-DBBD-0847C13D1197}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E9ADAF2-4EDA-4074-96CE-C9972E675C88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1E9C908F-962A-4CF4-9A6A-CD50A2ED2965}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EA5668E-1923-5F65-0AA1-7989488C8627}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EB17D1C-141D-4D9D-91CB-24D99215851D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EB27C5E-3DF4-41E2-B51A-D80F812D561D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EB53F98-7276-43E3-A32E-DEA0935FBA88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EBD5997-DCE2-055E-999E-568F2C28B5D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EDF3CEE-B9DA-4508-B900-44EB34191465}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EEC1871-4E2D-318F-D745-3F8C08714835}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EEC3C99-7AA3-4F6E-B381-AF6942B51618}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EF0830C-14A6-1D3B-86DC-1D640D291180}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1EF8DCC0-4AB0-201E-6246-789F393EA821}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1f04ec82-e0ff-4b2e-afaf-1773a67e1650}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F06386A-DE14-2709-7868-38CF2FF72F36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F0E0D47-F9A5-4F46-1BFE-5CA61D56ED98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F1180F8-8FAE-14D6-42A4-72A02157F495}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F20CF42-B381-4181-8C2A-A389B1022E6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F3C67C2-D153-11D0-BF8B-0000F81E8509}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48640D-67C5-435F-9605-DD6135891AAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F48AA48-C53A-4E21-85E7-AC7CC6B5FFB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F4CDF42-3799-0472-6C91-17120EC1A225}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F4D1205-6E8D-72AA-9C78-380D0289E74E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F63160A-61CB-3CB5-FB57-BC04CF78B348}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F6581D5-AA53-4b73-A6F9-41420C6B61F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F68611C-69BE-4848-B59F-35B3D588F0B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F6FE2C2-6040-4645-9053-7F689AFFE176}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F737917-06DA-44ED-8156-944619AECE3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F73BACF-AD81-516B-3BF0-3F5E72442A18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F7DD4F2-CAC3-11D0-A35B-00AA00BDCDFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F7DD4F3-CAC3-11D0-A35B-00AA00BDCDFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F7FC2AC-7E55-5004-1E25-77DA151EA421}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F8C98DB-FF71-06BC-65D4-481C2F83A0B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1F96913B-51C6-6B58-F762-5FCE16A8443C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FAEE90A-36FF-41C0-F23D-0C8729F62FFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1fb464c8-09bb-4017-a2f5-eb742f04392f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FB4AED7-BDB4-02BC-01C7-506F0E0BD282}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FBBC0B6-AC2A-468F-80B3-1EDF649FBA66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FC5B362-D950-3319-0443-3C5D5CE8755F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FC80E00-41B0-4F74-BC16-2C83ED49CAC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FC9F445-8950-6B6C-BF8A-10181D2A75BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FCA37BA-7259-4BF1-878B-A39FA83BFBBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FDEC088-A699-46FE-BF76-D5FD6DAE6150}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FF787DD-4FC7-4C7C-AE4D-74012A0ECAAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FF7D544-25E8-210A-6BE6-2FA34D6AB551}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FFB1A32-1D58-46CF-BE8B-237586AF7F2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{1FFED2CB-FC98-49F8-B3D0-678D03350F1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20048BB3-DB68-11CF-9CAF-00AA006CB425}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20048BB4-DB68-11CF-9CAF-00AA006CB425}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2016A466-91A2-43C6-97D8-2FD380F065EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{201B9B37-848F-40BD-90EA-7B8F0AA89D6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{201D3DA8-B495-4A3B-BEE8-6D8DDCCC5762}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2028E7E6-77BA-02B9-F88D-5A31089F1D59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{202A961F-23AE-42B1-9505-FFE3C818D717}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2033184E-D536-43E4-837F-6A53C48EB03F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20354077-2A63-4DAB-BF22-21755CE0E284}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2038A287-4221-4F76-A7C0-ADDD77AFABB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{203B1C4D9-BC71-8916-38AD-9DEA5D213614}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2048B51E-8D74-4762-82CE-B48CF545EEEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{204F937E-519E-4597-96FA-8F1F59F3CB6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{205F28FC-DF76-4ED8-92C9-1BF740021CEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{205FE2D6-165D-4CEB-8814-C7EA58B7DA0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{205FF73B-CA67-11D5-99DD-444553540006}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2068AA83-73A6-74FA-91C3-394B407AD187}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20702008-645E-5E68-7894-149F70075EB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2079884B-6EF3-11D4-8A74-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{207AEF46-0596-4966-A7BF-098F247E85BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{207B50A4-4B8F-2DFD-2A32-12DF0FD2330B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{208856E5-1174-021E-ED3A-737D5F4AF089}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{208DD6A3-E12B-4755-9607-2E39EF84CFC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{208E7E77-507A-4649-B0C9-D39E9049C7A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20929603-21DB-477C-BA6F-0B8E70B3C8A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20A03A4C-9FAF-45D5-A5C2-B6C49774E03C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20A3D913-30EF-4E69-B3F7-93B3F1FB9D5C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20A50A60-BA53-57F0-38AF-6C8F6C7E7A76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20b196d4-5541-4aef-b01a-5cae81260773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20B9CDC9-E6F4-472A-9E32-14D8DE912342}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20CC386F-3F53-46C4-B6F7-5A9444D24B54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20D1AF34-6E19-42D8-AF9F-BDFBE45C2454}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20D57A66-F7DF-467d-907B-9B7F4A118AB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20DF8F5A-BA42-3083-9AEB-23BD3C117D31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20EA9658-6BC3-4599-A87D-6371FE9295FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20EC3D2D-33C1-4C9D-BC37-C2D500688DA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{20F51DB8-9719-0990-ADBC-2E711489C09B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{210787C2-92B0-4776-8E80-14C02174893D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{210991D2-FCBD-03DD-024D-3D015D8B8A26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{210B4043-35CA-4AA0-8796-191F9663DFB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{210DA8A2-7445-11D1-91F7-006097DF5BD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2118E38E-D3F9-4036-BA5F-BEFA51170042}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2119776A-F1AD-4FCD-9548-F1E1C615350C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{212AFF09-F7B1-41A8-B291-4668B360A32D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{212B99A1-9CF6-11D3-80B7-00500487BDBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21301D69-B8F1-46AA-B0B5-09EE2285914C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21384D29-1240-2D4F-A15C-17E42823D523}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{214868A8-F71B-473E-8ECF-6EE1DE6B91D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2169b406-042d-4313-aa87-60004d4cee1c}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{216EEE57-3892-33D0-94C2-4B5321A5454B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{216F13FB-CE6C-3504-DDAE-4F202CDF815C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2173AB25-9126-3568-8CFB-5CB72498BF57}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2178C864-B8BC-41AE-A1FB-EB6A32F87EB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2178F3FB-2560-458F-BDEE-631E2FE0DFE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2179C5D3-EBFF-11CF-B6FD-00AA00B4E220}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{217B8180-7B96-573D-DA34-636922A66AF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{218B7D50-BC37-4FA8-A57F-6E8DE692BD79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2194D897-B041-4F21-B090-530C4FA34D37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2196A375-9748-78D5-DE55-3AF52FA20188}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2198F37F-28EE-4A76-AECF-DF61F011D59B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{219D2B32-90CA-69BD-8C28-11AD62B05A88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21B4ACC4-8874-4AEC-AEAC-F567A249B4D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21bbc9b5-16e4-4ac4-ac2a-cfcd6db1a643}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21CF6A82-EB9D-11D2-B88E-00104B21678D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21E132C9-1F98-4151-BDAD-7D9B49C60A8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21E9C46F-80C6-7C3D-1C50-3A9D0FC113DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21F70B8E-BB14-2CDE-0B01-09171FEF1779}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21FCB9AE-02AB-36C5-C7AE-2A1D226E494E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{21FFB6C0-0DA1-11D5-A9D5-00500413153C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22024DC7-D190-44EC-9D49-AEE5F244A466}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{221736DB-09CF-134E-1B81-06D277893B70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22222222-2222-2222-2222-222222222222}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22222222-2222-2222-4444-566661888858}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22273F6B-DF8D-67BA-84F9-205610ED3946}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{223405EC-01F9-48A2-BDBB-D519913E2765}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{224530A0-C9CB-4AEE-9C0F-54AC1B533211}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2247079E-8959-36C6-F8A4-73675DC5BC6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22484F30-8CCA-068B-7E22-014739D9B64F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2250D9C6-4CC7-4826-8EFD-1D04AFC7F7F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{225626BB-163A-4C69-B750-D377E8F1F7D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2265EED7-6022-4d6c-ADF2-E932FEFD433C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22941A26-7033-432C-94C7-6371DE343822}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2296428D-C133-4928-B76A-A200FF409572}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22968100-99A3-3211-B6ED-3F1A12B9D45A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22998D24-B789-4CA2-A7FC-CD7CE7DEB100}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22998D24-B789-4CA2-A7FC-CD7CE7DEB14C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22A6FF82-B3E0-94BB-5FCD-EA067B86810F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22A88341-AFCB-45F0-A856-C2BAE74F878E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22B720C7-5FA6-40A8-9F8F-8584BF669690}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22B9A67D-E689-44B6-B775-0E8FE84B4F9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22C19275-E06B-00B2-E697-03BD176C416A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22CB490B-F559-37EB-9185-23D612DDCE41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22DFEAE8-9AD2-4FC6-9CBA-A6566CA3B6EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22E5705C-991A-4646-9053-A9525CA7222A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22E58089-6DB5-45D9-BF87-6C8975246D26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22E85F2A-4A67-4835-B2C3-C575FE4EC322}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22EB59AE-1CB8-4153-9DFC-B5CE048357CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{22EC19E6-4DA8-405C-9285-21AF3BD7DFCF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2305D8B7-B649-4C65-BA03-4C8B05213E1A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{230635E1-C340-0ACE-F16F-2730085F8AA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2306ABE4-4D42-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2309D2DB-74F0-44F0-9D9F-3D505EAA4256}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{230D9644-832B-1888-1F9A-51970DF7C53A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23147ACB-B5BE-5264-50AD-47F902FFE8C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2316230A-C89C-4BCC-95C2-66659AC7A775}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23232323-2323-2323-2323-232323231122}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23232323-2323-2323-2323-232323291122}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23246306-E6FB-4869-88ED-B4D4B5041EC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23273A1C-C870-43C4-A3E3-67DC98630AC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23314D99-1240-4D4F-A25C-17E44823D048}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2335EA94-74D6-46B4-BA93-8567DAC6CC9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23366677-5453-4B17-2CDE-6F6C2DAE2E76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{233A9694-667E-11D1-9DFB-006097D50408}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{233AD960-3F35-6240-7A1F-521758FC00AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2342DB04-08CE-4CF6-976D-BD9EFA960EFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{234442BB-52E7-3FB5-D55E-4E043D1D7729}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23456789-0000-0020-0900-00AAFF6D2EA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{234872CE-5649-4C54-994E-09DB662C1CA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2349F514-F6C4-457A-BDCA-C6EB6336BA61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2353FCBC-012D-487B-8BF3-865C0929FBEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2354A369-FB71-4D46-AE6D-701001F6D987}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23558B8B-0039-2E68-71CC-6EE173E6A2A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23649336-4FC4-411C-84EE-6A2B51CE5E23}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2364D039-3E90-52F7-B99C-4A637FF70582}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2365AA20-DF71-49E3-AD65-7AAF5D2B4E22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23684d37-6682-4db5-9563-f6fb648f71ab}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2368D1FC-2F5C-4F1B-B124-E67214FC78E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2372F9EC-8B0F-3618-52D6-415148305220}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23738FD0-5D27-3CCB-70EC-1B3458E828DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{237C75D1-5350-4EDC-A32B-E05F5AFD3AF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{238f6f83-b8b4-11cf-8771-00a024541ee3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00001000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{239BADA1-9282-3E0E-01E7-0C5F321427AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23A0F55B-13A4-0EFA-1506-27BC69A662D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23A11BF6-1A57-0525-DBC1-382D00507501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23AB87A9-8D32-4266-AAAD-0EA93DABD7DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23B55C84-2467-41AC-B9BC-708DE79B2C6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23B7A816-3647-49D2-9756-6F41CE8F9201}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23BC1CCF-4BE7-497F-B154-6ADA68425FBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23D0DF2A-AC44-3F25-0765-5AD1243E5C5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23D21413-D8A6-08E4-CDA1-3EEF10AFDE10}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23D8DF0B-1EF5-900A-7AC5-0A0FF4D1A3C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23DDAE8C-6A79-4D62-80AA-E95D89CB9811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23E71ED0-5FD3-31C6-6C7B-3ECB425EF512}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23ED3948-385C-7532-09AE-034C095C9696}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23F7AD29-F51A-4BA1-BE70-143B1CB25BD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23F9D371-0BD6-41AB-A00B-A1F9342D6390}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{23FB5ADD-DA37-4A40-9FC0-B0E2384CDE92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2403F17B-5EE5-4873-94F9-2B5362D07D9C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24092744-29C9-6978-8835-740E2D2C8193}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{240E1E48-4083-33F9-0A9C-1E3767A10ED8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{241531BC-9139-2645-2811-62E262FBA577}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2417A4DB-22FB-4144-90AC-EF85B0656515}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{242B4099-2E93-4B02-8AB5-74EDCDF497FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{242CA913-1637-4F74-9729-EA349AF3ECAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24311111-1111-1121-1111-111191113457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2432F099-F8E2-43C9-B765-3AF002FFC6A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2439DCBB-DA51-FB1C-927A-CC1E586A8D00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24436341-CBF4-B783-264F-69B39E24B1C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{245463AB-6F21-456A-9EB4-FAB802DB8062}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2456741B-1567-7682-A355-939856783603}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24605C93-230E-3AC4-7D3D-6F170E3C7A2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{246A2CA8-10D9-4F50-B259-CAFF6619A12E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{246AD0FA-054C-3D61-47F8-2401710E8D4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2472DCCC-68CE-49DA-AA81-E7E6D83C1DFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2473BF2D-CA0A-11DA-88DB-0050BF2938E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2476A62C-481D-F481-8748-0E34BB8A9B18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2487C06A-FAEB-4035-B3B4-4E391A66A295}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2489570E-C542-405C-9C82-D7CE981CBC39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2490A770-D039-4B60-A94D-AD22F9AC605B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{249B763D-112C-30FB-1B07-5DE13DD431E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24ABC771-1FA4-2160-4FF0-709B436F5B6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24b429aa-fdf2-4c53-86f0-122db5154302}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24C60B9B-26B5-4201-9F7A-FB9219356AE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24E27EA9-FCF3-444F-BD80-20543BA5D946}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24EEEF0E-3CF3-407E-B84C-A71B6752F953}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24F13043-EDFC-446C-A07C-8ED6BEB9E39E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{24FF775F-5AF1-79A3-9C5C-43376DE92F0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{250770F3-6AF2-11CF-A915-008029E31FCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{250A6E3F-C8D4-4906-9F76-718EE75D0012}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{250D1063-5414-4FB0-86D5-AABB7A5D7DA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{250DF265-7441-4C9B-A2CA-8007D8CB5B5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{250F5F56-FF9A-666D-4616-10C77B26862E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2513A321-CB50-4C5F-91C5-80342AFACFB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2513F803-541B-0EA0-12B9-1EAF4B3849FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2517F764-6F60-4ADD-8FCF-137E5B220FF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2520BA45-3D97-4864-82FF-F47F951727BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{252A0AFD-BA48-4CA3-98AD-022B58BD0185}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25313226-66E3-1B2A-1E44-00E1235F65AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25392DB0-95A8-41D4-B055-30F9334AF5DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{254017A1-A4C3-7C5F-9EA0-3D3146879949}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25448dde-4023-4620-bd50-24fbb36e5e73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25486567-24FF-6BB9-B306-3E4041123457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{254E18E9-0254-5145-11D9-32AD0E65345B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{254ECD50-DC2F-78A0-6738-72BD78F9637F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2559D0B1-AF60-4BD5-965D-0E51383A6367}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25630B47-53C6-4E66-A945-9D7B6B2171FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{256717B7-F082-2307-1DFF-55CC5786BB90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25720328-5F2D-4B90-920C-2C244165CFF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25742C0F-DC0D-F5DC-55DE-C66285AA22AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{257689BE-1479-60ED-5E89-46E76F4FEBF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2581771B-BC12-4C64-C55F-44B336826C02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25879739-D1FB-1669-09A9-551C3F1299DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25925999-4B86-0AE9-2937-1CAB1BAEE4FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{259BA022-2005-45E9-A965-10EDB9C00601}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{259BA022-2005-45E9-A965-10EDB9C00605}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{259BA022-2005-45E9-A965-10EDB9C00618}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25A88FE2-F15D-3C11-CF74-7271501ACCC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25A9EBDD-C786-418c-BD29-D2564A6161AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25B0D043-B768-86AA-E464-03DAB02F15B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25B0F91C-D23D-11D0-9B85-00C04FC2F51D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25B7D2FD-4F71-46D1-801A-7DE323E4EC82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25C7CE21-E543-46A9-B4B3-01B845B28A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25D8BACF-3DE2-4B48-AE22-D659B8D835B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25DE2D8C-F85E-430C-F383-4BAE3522F5C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25E1A054-1262-459F-9F14-BF06148F4253}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25E1EECB-E580-4032-97A2-A456D33820D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25F1BB0D-2D8C-4DDA-AD46-684719D09B7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25F7FA20-3FC3-11D7-B487-00D05990014C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25FD1199-8FB1-34BF-7FC9-544A723CDCF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{25FD48C2-5E09-7600-52A7-2E1473659E99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26098EA2-C95D-48EA-89B4-63C5A63BD42F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{260B8666-4BEA-2250-1F47-5A51128153CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{261EE805-4893-45A3-8E9E-AD90914CB39A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{261F6572-578B-40A7-B72E-61B7261D9F0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{262BD617-7236-1785-BE4C-2C601EE6A737}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{262F1E21-510D-4FB3-9F40-F6C505CB2A59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26328FE5-0A27-1DD5-271A-4E2966F29CF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26379168-EB2F-4FFE-882D-80450328D62A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26398112-F068-4273-964B-A1D8BCF3E576}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2644AF37-D3CA-4282-B847-90A56867C000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2647956F-9F46-5382-3085-3DC66A3010AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{264E7C0D-6EE4-2678-43E7-309B1FD2E987}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26587AE9-6807-6F2D-9D9B-180D28486489}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{265C2653-B4F9-33D1-0BB9-6ED67D079107}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{265C2AF8-C94C-4AFF-B2B6-340D3982562C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2662BDD7-05D6-408F-B241-FF98FACE6054}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{266A3562-AB67-480E-9F09-D54604FD817B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2670C160-723E-76A5-0F22-48D6649E9845}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2672670D-E3EC-11E3-7C57-49A840FF3A07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{267395C4-3CBA-4E6E-8FE1-EFAA33185685}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26784A6A-2156-200C-098D-02B26087986F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{267DF09D-D615-2249-666F-78D921493DBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{268CBA84-25AE-4D38-89FE-E7606A6460E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{268F1AD3-4104-4AA9-B4F9-13041B063435}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26934EF7-FDD9-4865-A003-FC96C00E38E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{269B6797-664E-48AA-B283-B012BDF6E525}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{269C89EC-2666-010F-6259-4D4019E2EF01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26B72699-0105-0E82-F37C-364A15FC5131}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26BC844A-9FC4-6F88-702C-59D26EA55DF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26C43C19-A1CE-456E-9CBF-77FFB9E92681}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26D1BEA9-AC7F-0F75-B8F4-5C9C5E37C40E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26D73573-F1B3-48C9-A989-E6CE071957A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26DFF40F-9082-4BDE-A703-D994E345C704}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26E8361F-BCE7-4F75-A347-98C88B418322}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26EA10BD-85B6-4052-9300-59AAC07E84EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26EBAAC9-7C6A-21F0-F029-20364886B2C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26F2093C-028B-71C5-AB09-2B133B3CCA36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26FAFD75-1005-41F6-978D-178C00165C0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{26FD5192-A97C-4B48-A5D7-2420CFDCFDF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{270a95a5-c41e-4407-a801-073d0580a371}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{270B845C-712C-4773-BEE0-AE2D2001CD0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{270E2D70-8733-2384-F059-0D4E4CFD8154}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27150F81-0877-42E9-AF13-55E5A3439A26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2724E072-19D0-486d-A819-9D914191AE92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27321538-5739-4AA1-B84C-7D18E4383F1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2737A6C0-7E24-11D7-B299-00E0297E0844}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2738A64F-7792-47A2-AE08-DAD92C12015E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{274724D9-E265-48B2-89A9-F5E1952EEF17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{274C0420-EBE0-4F1D-B473-EDD1AA9B85DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{275A3E88-ADFD-608B-3253-67624FE0D393}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{275E2FE0-7486-11D0-89D6-00A0C90C9B67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27704900-7253-7218-D33E-5C4E7EEB06D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2775F001-CBD2-46bb-A198-08F03F04C98C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27784E9B-66F4-47EE-A7BF-F80994BF4CDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{277DF009-8E08-59BE-891A-31620FEE5B43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{278B661A-14A8-D8B0-6AF4-03088B866149}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{279816C0-3158-13D1-B2E4-0060975B8649}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27A5FF76-9919-492C-98E3-EDA3502FC829}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27A7FB75-FB40-4f94-BCF6-4945BCC8BAAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27AC09EE-C20B-4BA4-8E27-F1C33D263875}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27B61EDC-1DBF-5DB1-F6AB-046407F16D37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27BC6871-4D5A-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27BEA7F1-23A4-1B01-DEE6-3A023AB8C05C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27CA571B-14D3-4937-B387-BE72FA7A0F87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27CC0B7B-73E7-A846-EDD5-07247DCE60CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27CFD8BC-037A-45E3-F623-076DF01A4837}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27D784D7-9217-4227-B43B-E06E4781E0CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27DA08CF-FCDB-C812-102C-35416A233100}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27DA08CF-FCDB-C812-102C-35416A233200}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27EDDE35-6D90-43D3-A96A-241FD86AF0BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27F2EE5E-3E74-40BB-AE16-2D9EEEC6C0CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{27F31672-B5A9-6189-9F52-7B136B41FD81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{280168BC-76BF-4CD0-B835-3D686EFA8DDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2810AAE0-EDAA-41F6-86F3-FF420FF9052F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2817D417-6235-1262-07AF-60CA3C769F0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2833A27F-013E-091E-463C-15DA3C42D7C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{283807B5-2C60-11D0-A31D-00AA00B92C03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{283807B8-2C60-11D0-A31D-00AA00B92C03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28383874-C021-41BE-85BD-2BBA0ED4CD20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{283D77E6-9233-66A7-2765-4E1C5923E622}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{283E615F-433B-48A6-8973-B63FED312E2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{285B4815-8434-3CB9-B8D0-745A638076F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{285B5CCD-C3F0-4EB6-9632-7D0A3C3AF824}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2863ACA1-9AA0-4432-8CFE-88C12B3B2E5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2865930B-4588-4FF3-8227-6D4F66C92C7A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28754EBE-A02B-1975-121D-30A90996B687}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28777F0A-E4E4-60C6-953D-2C3F3453CC40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28798e4e-c408-4ba7-8d60-ad24bff4211f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{287FF496-118D-4455-A33C-3E8C8BAF1477}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{288BA815-D60A-5D0F-AE59-4BCE028D545F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{288BD9BD-F0DC-46B1-81B5-2B61DF8077CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{288F1523-FAC4-11CE-B16F-00AA0060D93D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2890C7EC-3491-6F81-6080-701B26B65A14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{289848E1-2D29-4D00-9FF1-0C09A1256662}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28A0F341-2711-82C5-F8DF-032A36D42E96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28A19C3E-91E4-4BCA-A623-BAF3C43C4F49}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28B6A557-9584-3FA8-492E-78D57525C625}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28B7F406-4C6F-10A7-1F6E-0DEE708F170C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28CAEFF3-0F18-4036-B504-51D73BD81ABC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28CAEFF3-0F18-4036-B504-51D73BD81C3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28CE38D0-2BA5-5D5F-14F4-357B66C22053}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28CEA1DA-2199-4AEE-BA75-9032C8450B66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28DFFB3C-A6C2-481B-B8D7-AD205DECBA6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28E0FA88-ABA8-4937-A247-3031F1A11165}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28F00B0F-DC4E-11d3-ABEC-005004A44EEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28F247EB-4758-4DBC-99C5-451D6955DD17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28F53E07-CF72-471A-9290-0BBA5248AA7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{28F65FCB-D130-11D8-BA48-8BE0C49AF370}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29080AC4-B89F-4DBA-FE27-6E8708F787F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{290DE2F3-16A3-6E39-19AC-03380B726896}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29183B0F-BC6F-7A61-6371-4E2F57882BA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{291E2F96-C1F7-1B1B-A19A-5A0B0DB0D20A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2925BAA3-CC06-4808-A308-32D5AFB0DDFE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2934de27-562b-4f5f-8c01-61bc5d2180ab}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{294C0052-39DC-47E8-8DFF-4C5BC0100301}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29593F9B-3062-05EE-BD50-70E47081B66A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{295BA105-3506-4D25-B0DD-54346320BDC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{295CD217-AD34-4B66-91BA-48D5EFD9CA20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2963ECFC-4E5C-2F3B-B334-D67434FC72E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{296D49D1-1122-5A88-E657-5F871F3B6BD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29723C85-C2FF-45AE-15BE-30B577D44D67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{297AFC77-2039-4D3C-BEF9-598819EB2C8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2988711A-3654-4E4E-9C6F-8785CAF7EC46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29935EEE-92D8-450D-FA35-50154A21F0C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29A38549-AF6F-11D4-89D6-BC1DFD912B00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29A7AA77-610D-4799-8F33-10E505D67A3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29A8B48F-9AB3-43D3-8B87-7D1888197563}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29B4485A-BCE2-44B4-8103-7CCF0DD77F26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29c13b62-b9f7-4cd3-8cef-0a58a1a99441}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29C8713F-E919-2469-C25D-513C4CC56A8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29CAC0B6-D6C2-4395-8289-BF3FBF27AD5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29D467BF-6900-4DBB-B482-5E04D765BDFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29D5E2EF-9261-4BF7-DFB2-1F7A376755C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29D91500-F352-4523-8FF5-6CA1E71690A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29DD1EA6-1FDA-44A4-B083-C9900547BC48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29E945D4-FE9E-6D28-1AFF-027B789E105B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29EEFF42-F3FA-11D5-A9D5-00500413153C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{29F7B7FA-ADC8-48EA-9E1C-EA87A05AE642}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A0176FE-008B-4706-90F5-BBA532A49731}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A01D233-06D5-4883-EA53-417C5D28304F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A08AD7E-2EE3-1C5A-7F49-20382F5329BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A0C0AE4-FE2E-7D43-46F7-193E296AE25E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A0DB027-02D1-2D36-6880-06A534DBD64E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A116489-E56B-4BF2-BD8E-9E67FB21537F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A167E61-D100-450D-A1B0-6EAF394BCB87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A3DFC59-8A87-49A1-85D1-42903410911F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A4860D9-7576-136C-D18D-3B620D3A6506}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A532036-9174-4B3C-B301-7805E925CF8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A57772A-D963-4533-A999-A4D66B7EF424}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A611133-1C57-4DFB-A05C-07EE3BFE6D34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A6AF021-17A2-4014-8624-CF6015F82FAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A6EB050-7F1C-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A70A486-36EB-42CA-8B78-9C4220BF49D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A7372BA-656A-409A-B76D-F2B2B2DC6B1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A805018-7F2C-6715-DF89-5901194AB505}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A8209FC-4C92-415D-9F80-4A7616D425DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A8A997F-BB9F-48F6-AA2B-2762D50F9289}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A8BFCB4-A469-78A6-F812-74E72B8DC4C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A8D5040-B890-27FF-3FE7-7E2D2CE954BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2A91CEB1-37F5-424C-997C-4C38A3677CD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2aa62e92-e009-4a0c-8b7a-02dc4216050c}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2ABE804B-4D3A-41BF-A172-304627874B45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2ACF3ADD-34A1-4F2F-99CF-CC69785D1E90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2ADCB87F-44FF-782F-4481-5F09167890B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2AE38A2D-371B-42F3-B803-9F6D669A411B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2AEBF56B-88C4-7EC4-3B3F-24F1B5AD40FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2AEEAC34-FD74-4142-B891-4B05C0C03C87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2AF8CED6-5BD8-4310-A90C-9664EFB16B10}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B063E44-C1F7-0FBE-7DD5-448529DFB539}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B072BA4-C6B7-3ACB-EF49-45243E27E6D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B0FF705-554A-42A6-81E0-06C5C75F4B1A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B120DB5-650B-232D-15DC-55462F7820CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B1761DC-C636-56B5-FEF8-460015A5B9D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B26C5F2-7E67-4D24-9BD6-C6012F78086B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B334C22-40CA-438F-913A-61A8105C4CCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B3452C5-1B9A-440F-A203-F6ED0F64C895}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B3AC84B-3128-45b4-BB8D-6CC9A42D24EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B54BD2F-78C0-4EAF-8347-7F37454FC61D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B5D3511-A371-4D78-7947-2BFD2F7BF618}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B770D3B-ED8B-4952-A8C4-D5E0A46EED37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B7C7387-ED5E-465A-B24B-60179E42539A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B82A0EA-11B8-4DC2-92BF-F9523D3921BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B896072-F6E3-4FF7-ADE6-43D5BEC6557C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2B8F3E02-3BFE-2A28-A175-1D1B626D1B0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BABD334-5C3F-11D4-B184-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BB6A281-43B1-4E3A-9622-C9F46B62C139}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BC43670-C0BD-4794-BB11-F60F3E001DC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2bc4d50b-90b9-4d82-bb40-67619b1ac185}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BC9C452-BB57-4896-A9A2-64611E06C5AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BCE6A6A-9F26-4A77-A9A7-A68A6C17068D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BD0D2F2-52EC-11D1-8C69-0E16BC000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BD108E1-A915-334B-CF53-259E39E3CFF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BDEC973-B5AC-4e5b-8AB3-5A0500880DA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BDFA185-79AB-6CC3-3359-5961622B35BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BE26361-58A2-4836-BE57-B838F02FEC3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2BE4B70D-9B35-4878-BF19-19A6773DA8A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C0E4C15-89D6-46C0-9BB3-1B2E0A103CD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C0F2AEA-3A9B-46DB-A7BE-80FF329E415D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C10A98F-D64F-43B4-BED6-DD0E1BF2074C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1651EF-8827-11D6-91A2-00E02964E8E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CC116-7FC9-4024-AF30-C2D01E0F3A85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304B20509}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304B60787}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304BB2225}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304BB2234}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304BB2236}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304BB2238}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C1CD3D7-86AC-4068-93BC-A02304BB8C34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C38A62E-D257-40E8-8BB7-5624E38FEB0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C4E6D22-B71F-491F-AAD3-B6972A650D50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C5175A2-ADF3-4F57-AB70-BA90FD60A383}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C58AADB-ED25-4266-859C-89E506FF45F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C59D5EC-6B91-4896-BD6F-5F121D87A7F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C5AA40E-8814-4EB6-876E-7EFB8B3F9662}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C5E8A05-9041-5E0A-69E1-46AD101E0C1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C70F37F-144A-49B4-BC53-3CB658E6D247}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C74B1C1-DE3E-575E-2B61-160B127E65F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C8970E4-E775-4456-BCEF-EE4C8A804895}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C932494-C152-4D40-2FB0-257A19CCBE79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2C999B4B-D2B5-42AD-8F3F-F2D2B44C94EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CAB0356-88E3-4902-A85D-379689C625E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CAB81F6-1CBB-49FD-809E-B2D37D0CFFED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CABAEDD-A5EF-73E3-08C8-59CD7F19FB59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CC514F5-5881-49c2-AD9E-6F7A89AB4F1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CC63CCE-A945-4D6A-9FA0-3669D7C3C22C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CED921D-A933-4D4F-936D-4C234A7CD400}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F443}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F444}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F44A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C0-5297EF71F44B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C1-5297EF71F44A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C1-5297EF71F44B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C2-5297EF71F44A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF0B992-5EEB-4143-99C2-5297EF71F44B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF374D7-8565-677B-E659-7AAF467FE496}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2CF69B8E-0AE9-1033-0824-04041620003D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D0F5208-3198-49A4-86A7-D65E9E582751}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D20D4BB-B47E-4FB7-83BD-E3C2EE250D26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D246406-3C69-4186-041E-0E15287A7012}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D2BEE6E-3C9A-4D58-B9EC-458EDB28D0F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D2E24CB-0CD5-458F-86EA-3E6FA22C8E64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D38A51A-23C9-48A1-A33C-48675AA2B494}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D4AA9F4-4D27-3B32-3A44-0D54056888DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D51D869-C36B-42BD-AE68-0A81BC771FA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D556983-83D7-4630-9AA5-27C74CA27B79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D5C72FB-75E5-7779-D049-6FA06F5C7B1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D6A91CF-37C6-4EB2-A8D8-F65F1DB14ECE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D71D4AC-EAD7-20AF-9CC7-15C406DAC470}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D76EB71-F632-75E3-529A-0836E1BCB4D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D79B145-3A69-6C8C-1184-64BA46939FAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D7CB618-CC1C-4126-A7E3-F5B12D3BCF71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D832876-CAC6-5E3C-32E5-753A3E585D95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D86128A-F318-A748-A871-09AFA0430634}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D904791-E254-41BE-B9B5-9C3D3B4E76A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D99E8F4-56B7-457B-9A92-61B5D247D263}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2D9B5ADB-30FF-4D42-AB06-99A920BCAD9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DA4FB22-C308-11D3-86E5-00105AD18ACB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DB59DF5-544D-4A1C-8A74-1FD054950140}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DBEFB64-B6C4-4A2C-BE6A-16FF065B99C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DC2B96E-1748-11D5-94E4-006008A4ED7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DC35E83-04AE-4702-FF96-49CF03144863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DC9D850-044D-11E1-B3C9-00805E499D93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DC9D850-144D-11E1-B3C9-10805E499D93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DC9D850-144D-11E1-B3C9-10805E499D95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DE8B195-8BB9-36A2-5886-395445DB0C92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DE9EC3B-7586-68FC-0915-48041BB64819}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DEA8791-C2B7-48E1-8992-8E8E6A6FE789}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DEC5E31-EAE3-3C0A-CAF2-6391202E1CCF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DEECAC0-C40C-420D-AC9C-7C46D9A74BA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2DF623AA-C813-4442-B7B5-04AA303D4089}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E12B523-3D4C-4FAC-9B04-0376A8F5E879}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E16DA2D-3194-4B72-AF4E-FD8597CFAFDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E246FAE-8420-11D9-870D-000C2917DE7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E65A557-173C-4DE9-860B-28FC5CACA542}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E67E487-89F6-3945-A07C-495F41C9BC0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E700D50-5F6E-5828-698D-790E11B95AE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E7CAC34-1C26-62C1-CA11-4FFB72B1CD4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E8C7A95-96EE-2A8A-A141-2E11049949FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E8EA001-8D85-7AB0-EA70-26C84AE04BD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E92E9F7-3E7E-424E-F980-059408128A12}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E9CAFF6-30C7-4208-8807-E79D4EC6F806}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2E9D4C81-9F27-4C14-B804-7B0F6BC88A4F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EA10031-0033-450E-8072-E27D9E768142}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EAB0CAC-FAD3-215F-EE96-0C3B3187DA89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EB3EFF2-F707-4EA8-81AA-4B65D2799F31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EB7902D-715D-6955-C42A-5F162791B296}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EC0F1D9-1CC1-1408-766D-0C766062096C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EE25147-37D4-4640-832C-FCCFAC8B21D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2ee5e43a-ad2c-4c7d-a23a-946b2b9c4852}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EEED61A-7BAA-0412-E976-23207EDCA0FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EEF67C9-C86D-5A1C-EB91-4DD65B7A4D70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2EF14E3B-45CE-45D6-913E-7AA65331A933}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F003D51-39FD-4D18-9016-95CF70B92ABE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F0D1DA3-F3E4-4C67-BB5C-5AFD70C1A4A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F11AAF3-0487-2098-B75B-31A33FE92877}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F24B54D-3A27-11D8-8169-00C02623048A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2f334784-ae4b-46e5-8851-47e1531ada54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F34E0E0-F0BB-477F-AFB8-509262FA0AD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F36D6AD-7680-68A3-B109-597A299E4AEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F3E29F0-830D-448D-B8E4-0A072129BB77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F41E478-6575-297C-92AC-31EB0C2FCDCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F477832-6345-1C50-DFC4-622C30A8FF00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F504615-499D-180F-A2FE-722418DC2EF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F50806A-2AF8-2813-3445-1EC2585B8137}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F55807C-ADFE-173B-4DE4-089603299332}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F5B39C5-C6F5-447A-A946-48B382C53985}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F6B78EE-74D1-0DD0-232F-69E051FFAB96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F6C63DF-48AD-44C3-A761-7FB53ECF064A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F6E85DC-8D2D-4896-8A4F-7DF8A7B1749D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F6F5329-6B57-4D2D-B6AB-662793AEB986}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F851444-52D9-5636-1F36-03FEE90A8197}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F9AF29D-A746-2256-C542-3FB8756F8E39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2F9C750E-BE9E-1C52-4217-781B1B4EE898}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2f9e955f-0ee9-4791-8b27-7021b51b7d27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FA1BA64-93E3-7768-8C63-5F174AD31170}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FBDF790-0A32-4E52-B2C3-57A507A7D96C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2fc760c7-f4b5-4289-ba28-745d69f9b244}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FCD470A-0AA0-4415-8E2F-E3E1B85C52E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2fd74bec-aa17-49c0-a74e-3b20be946496}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FE2EDC0-9E62-4F34-8A73-BC66DAE48EF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FED87A2-83F2-0C66-56AA-4BB6506D673C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FEFD662-4A0F-633E-9918-349C50276BF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{2FF715E7-3CC7-4736-1882-211A1312117D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{300E4047-4E49-21D0-76D4-5792022A4F84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30192F8D-0958-44E6-B54D-331FD39AC959}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{301ABAE4-B1E6-19B1-C8D1-2FA13D465AD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3023036D-9B94-6782-5C78-728A56F2F358}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3023AF97-870E-476A-B30E-3923DF2B84BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30321A0A-5029-4B4F-9AD0-C5EE5EB0878A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30402FF4-3E71-4A1C-9B4B-1CD3486A9FB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30422B51-26E2-6A01-86F1-3E531543FCBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F391-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F4D8-6D62-11CE-AF61-013309406392}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F4D8-6D62-11CE-AF61-E13309406392}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050f4d8-98b5-11cf-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F4F5-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F5C8-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F667-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3050F67D-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30569401-8721-8345-2CA1-873581CF4101}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3058B2EA-A146-451A-916A-A5DCCE7FA0B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30891EF9-0A5E-783B-0CE0-101C043AF30D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3099CF3B-9068-3CA6-4B68-32A844CF0434}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{309A4386-D229-42DD-BA17-983747DA35B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{309C1368-1FED-4b82-BF9C-685F79A0005F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30A2C8EB-DA7A-4A78-960B-EEC497DCC8E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30A56549-9D5B-4D34-AFA7-440A7F0538A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30B1E788-F95F-24AF-7875-45A119A1241F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30B9FB2F-84CE-4574-801F-442A1D800E03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30C07982-2A43-294D-BE69-4E8C61E5847B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30CE93AE-4987-483C-9ABE-F2BD5301AB70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30CE93AE-4987-483C-9ABE-F2BD5302AB70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30DC7848-9101-68E5-A578-365068464E2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30ED810A-5F6F-517E-0D21-65616F952472}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{30F36596-4029-2023-FB76-4EC54B779F16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3103E312-E1BB-49AB-80EB-0A92FCA78746}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3105B168-8251-415C-050A-00B16E70EB03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31087270-D348-432C-899E-2D2F38FF29A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{310CC549-4541-46A9-940F-52B342A6E682}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31126F8F-288E-5731-7A9D-5963666619E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{312FA154-E1B7-4336-9833-EE6B38D58B56}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31346889-6837-0C03-AE89-0D71572520C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{314451DE-D0D4-6FD4-15CB-556B3470D3B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3157DFFE-64A8-518B-50F0-0E145A0EE353}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{315EA59B-20DF-20FC-6E13-183C1A9884A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{315F73FC-A7B1-49E6-A3C4-CC00CF8A3FDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31615D5C-5126-448A-818A-A7CDFEE85A9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3163B813-3707-4D9D-EEDC-737A6BF1FB9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31656AAF-7229-BA16-E97D-31557D631863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{316A272A-BC35-7E89-7253-2AFE2148C705}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3182C8AB-5A3E-4644-80DA-647417799B11}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31920499-08B8-34CF-2823-4FBE01CAC89E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31995C64-CB4D-483E-82C2-CCFFE2F66CAB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{319A68DB-06D0-46DA-9F93-A810D5A70836}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31A59636-0FA3-4A56-954D-DB7AD02840D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31C11EC1-F98B-5A6E-FBAA-696E70B9BAE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31C2E066-93F7-5624-7608-131F220896FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31D0C6FF-5897-4A57-8005-A50FCE4CE159}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31DAED02-6425-437E-B976-E0EE0F00F3A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31DDC1FD-CEA3-4837-A6DC-87E67015ADC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31EE3286-D785-4E3F-95FC-51D00FDABC01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31f5a302-027e-4bfa-80c2-af5756452236}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{31FC2699-0684-3EE9-6DD5-55DA1C371179}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32047405-7CC5-102F-9B9F-06FB69132592}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{320569CB-2C9F-49F0-8477-41391783909F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{320F26E1-8F10-4143-B433-B2DB14896D1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3210970E-B5E3-4D0E-AEC1-4D71525E670D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{321F38B6-7E5F-470E-B58C-927523B7AF92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{322d0ab7-f5e2-40df-9037-7a7e0d21dfbb}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3231D746-CF5B-04EA-C028-22DE39BE8327}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32365484-96A1-6974-3269-123555124652}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{325338F0-AED0-45f6-A0DA-B5B09E6A07ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{326B3E76-1887-65AB-4B7A-1CD43D657817}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{326E8EAC-5493-0219-A4AC-6FE91DFCF072}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3277CD27-4001-4EF8-9D96-C6CA745AC2F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{327C3AF0-4EF6-4f8a-9A8D-685A4815D9F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{328228F4-F7F0-5E15-A9A5-31AD356974CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32859E74-C5BD-47F8-9B3D-2D94545C9823}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{328BA26A-1619-47EE-A37D-7D7A6AB1B000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32A43994-9CDC-4633-A2F4-3152097D404D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32A485A0-205E-5216-5743-11853D7D72ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32AB7914-76C5-21CE-5B42-040B51D8C3BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32AC66DD-B296-27A2-11A2-4E1465AAE47E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32B08B89-6F6A-65B0-2EAD-5AE477F96422}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32DA2B15-CFED-11D1-B747-00C04FC2B085}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32F64094-A155-4554-8753-E5E267A8C002}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{32FA3160-F21D-0A31-76A3-40F71064C85D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33011291-8F20-4501-96BB-4B2A16F0530D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33016528-F21D-50DF-824E-0DB4464A1A7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{330A77C2-C15A-43B5-055C-B4E35EAED279}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{330F4447-C7D4-2C16-1898-2935626CAA6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3313D0AD-C139-2207-8976-77B35FEDCF13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33161E98-0A6C-4d3c-BD62-3A7D56137F52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{331EC808-98A9-28A0-E3AA-0469538B8773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3321AC47-DFD7-37E3-5180-54B76280BF1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33260A34-C9A6-46D9-EF04-5AA233CEADB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{332B3186-B7DD-7BE9-7615-638D121D12CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193423}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193429}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1111-1111-1111-611111193458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1111-1111-1111-615111193427}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1111-1111-1111-622221193458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1131-1111-1111-611111193428}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33331111-1234-1111-1111-615111193427}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33403499-E238-4F35-8F5A-7F53D24FF9E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{336263B6-68EF-73AF-B0AE-51562D7C7440}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{336797A2-0AC3-109D-1DE8-71E711F6E86F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{336BA351-3E92-40d7-8227-53E9F88ED488}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{336D7A4F-873E-E526-367D-2E4595639863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{336EC37F-54BF-4F13-8237-03F64FA591E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33740AEB-2856-4004-B84B-37E2C0D4F13D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3374BAFB-981C-4A82-3314-642A67D0B31E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{337C54C9-80C1-4DE2-93CD-AAA510834074}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{337D0C1D-4053-4FAB-AF2B-45C2F7B0FAA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{337D0C1D-4053-4FAB-AF2B-45C2F7B0FAA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{338DA9F8-3260-41FC-A66B-19B525185D1A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33908282-5287-459F-A17C-61F0B1AAC453}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{339BB23F-A864-48C0-A59F-29EA915965EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33A23D96-B730-449B-D42E-3D505D4F6417}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33A4AF42-FC94-4873-8BC0-1DA97D6EDD6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33CFF9A3-7ECB-4382-806D-AB0138BC7386}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33D9A760-90C8-11D0-BD43-00A0C911CE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33D9A761-90C8-11D0-BD43-00A0C911CE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33D9A762-90C8-11D0-BD43-00A0C911CE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33E640D8-EB95-4B22-B475-1852B7D35993}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33E8230A-AFA8-4db4-8684-CBA061C98D1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{33EBFF67-0B8A-74C9-50C0-68E75B1CBB0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34189532-1EF8-27CA-733A-575A0CB4D06F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{341FB59F-3507-443B-8147-423B4E3B2B15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34260D93-EF60-35BF-119A-1DAA6696EB24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{342FA63F-E5F7-4ACE-A31F-E8BDB1EE9A9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34316AE8-543B-1493-6C91-7F863DDF2212}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34427DE3-A71D-7626-C478-6CC852D28BDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3446598E-00E4-4B5E-99A6-87ECCA8324A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34470802-49FB-092E-6347-25EE3620C13F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34491C49-06DD-46A1-926A-A71DBE35F0DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34547E18-7D3C-3423-AD60-685D1E7E6410}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3469AE2F-0974-3E59-7B00-102F30F39380}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34805D32-AD89-469E-8503-A5666AEE4333}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{348D10A9-A350-2487-6061-3F866B5D94DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3496D13A-609A-407B-B181-8F47B4F28AE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{349EC051-5F83-4F1F-5A94-444C480EAA96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34A12A06-48C0-420D-8F11-73552EE9631A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34A44FCF-50E3-63A5-A8DA-7835752B9571}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34AADC13-3B6A-639E-F973-8541E36DB1AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34AE0DCA-2521-4ED6-A627-8AE308BA7B5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34B2135E-D082-4467-C817-161F189FD3E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34BC9FFA-4495-174E-172E-64DF698CF418}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34C64E75-5102-9385-4FFD-012B98D0E50A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34D516EA-40E3-4E3B-8BA8-505112738ED5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34EA7A1F-490B-190F-6823-6B7805E989EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34EE1954-27CB-2151-C502-38C90058EEC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{34EF5B1C-52CB-400B-8B7C-F787018B3826}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{353359C1-39E1-491b-9951-464FD8AB071C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3541E880-5FB4-44BE-B4C0-2F431C9AC6E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{354382DB-DF55-4DA9-85A3-41696A0F510F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3546D160-754C-4A08-839E-94A81C401397}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{354E36B0-EF0A-4827-BB38-3FB574D6ED08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3551784B-E99A-474F-B782-3EC814442918}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35608496-589D-4D76-BEA4-D99EC6D8EBF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{356639AA-E878-40FF-B2F8-E22FA87DF389}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3566F990-36C0-4797-B74A-B2C6DA46FB32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{356B2BD0-D206-4E21-8C85-C6F49409C6A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{356D724F-8731-C5C6-317D-2E6575639863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{356E6A89-5F19-0480-A248-7BAD28194EA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{356F7928-CB5D-4E2F-906C-04CB8DB29BE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{357A87ED-3E5D-437D-B334-DEB7EB4982A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35845E32-35D9-46BB-9240-258AB96391C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{358D3405-E434-20BC-8225-165508A22E1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35A60DBA-769F-2DEB-BA60-38DACAB58EF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35A88E51-B53D-43E9-B8A7-75D4C31B4676}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35ABAFA9-FD02-4CA8-A83E-5F3441D9B27A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35AD282C-37E8-55A6-90A6-1E0F44805FF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35AF3123-3F39-1A02-0BF1-388832524004}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35B09E62-BE0C-67A7-1747-48002A3C1233}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35B7F46A-E624-6429-A362-0D9F7CA43A2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35B89F08-5190-06AF-93EC-0A8D3C0CF893}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35C22393-04B1-6031-5B38-0B01874F9BF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35C34591-6BE5-1616-98F6-45D142D1331F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35CC7369-C6EB-4A64-AB05-44CF0B5087A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35CD9EF8-9FBC-7031-93D2-0624216608B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35D6A888-F3F4-0B53-D67A-68F2630F9657}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35E5853E-5655-1776-AD2F-29630611A04A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35E78239-811E-4C3F-B37D-F339AC16C2C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35EBDF39-17F9-4908-F24D-66E34CE2F399}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35EC0410-555E-4402-B372-D9A6E0BF6795}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35ED274E-3F42-4A78-BBDC-3B7D73E85578}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35F1DDBF-5955-227B-7FA7-73EA121F1BAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{35F59C80-C1F2-4EEA-9981-686C7D5A9277}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36018C71-7319-4A6F-9A01-9224C4E8962B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3604CBDC-FE87-076F-BDE1-197161F54328}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3616F4B5-F6AD-4E67-966A-C218673648A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{362348C8-6F9F-0DE2-73C9-3DD12403D5B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36372A5F-1436-4A70-B808-59F6DFD36658}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{363A2C87-91A4-3ADB-6437-08C476085828}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3643ABC2-21BF-46B9-B230-F247DB0C6FD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3644117A-821A-4cc4-ADD5-226A6694F722}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3646C2BD-3554-49CA-8125-44DEEFB881DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{364B6276-C6C1-40B6-A6D7-6C48871FD707}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36600C37-FAC4-471E-90BB-FC7A9C979C24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36645342-9475-2663-166A-466739207346}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36666F3E-8C1A-18A2-707D-1F0B01DAD567}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36680FA4-1F53-4496-9AEC-94B0366325E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{366B2151-E1C7-44A3-86A3-E5686C2A3D2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36909AC7-9441-4FBB-84FE-7DF03B5AE664}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{369303C2-D7AC-11D0-89D5-00A0C90833E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36A1004B-27FD-6F7C-E2A3-627E74F26D3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36A11814-61A8-774E-8974-2E1F24E70E00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36A59337-6EEF-40AE-94B1-ED443A0C4740}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36A6CC4F-1574-0615-8A72-58EC33D33C71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36A8EE18-7CDC-0523-1446-3D80153432DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36ADA89D-2440-4DC4-820A-3A05E8630935}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36AEF20A-BEF1-1262-D9AB-2A781B8B1FF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36BE88A9-08E5-4D18-B8D4-2B6D0D5A89F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36C01059-9F33-458F-A173-50A918C18AA1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36C98259-49BE-4A55-B5E8-A1FE92FC797D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36DBC179-A19F-48F2-B16A-6A3E19B42A87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36E3F291-000C-1251-1B54-307D79DAA838}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{36F04223-2A57-48B5-8C63-4A4B7CB63501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37000CAB-0067-671F-EF4A-67084323B116}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{370F6354-41C4-4FA6-A2DF-1BA57EE0FBB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37125E31-AD55-4F7B-BF6F-A17A20953945}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3717DF55-0396-463D-98B7-647C7DC6898A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3717DF57-0396-463D-98B7-647C7DC6898A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3724371F-E0BC-34A9-D751-2B4C292E4F1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{372DC06F-87DD-48D7-BCED-A815965C0164}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37469D21-BE4F-41D5-BB2A-68EA1A222EF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3750BFA3-1392-4AF3-AF86-9D2D4776E5A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37528D21-829D-5E7F-A0CC-67C05C6D4E8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37666876-0B9E-275F-AB90-574A71B6C521}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{376719F4-5FB2-4B1D-9859-B3864A1648A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37686C62-D497-42E3-BAAB-78D89A74E151}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3769807B-F6E9-4D1F-90D3-52855FA7E555}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{376C54B9-93B3-EF5D-72FF-D2C8448AC6F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{378271CF-0AFC-36BE-9AD7-555D1B1CC69B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3789CBF0-C4CA-4E98-B93B-22ACF0587FBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{378DC331-8D35-41BF-F34D-29773151036C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37B630E3-3FED-4F4A-B8BE-46AB443C51A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37B9FF8C-01D9-4FDC-A6A2-08183915C71D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37BC4566-F8FA-2B56-57F4-3E7470B93D7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37c0d091-edeb-4701-8873-b358a4368210}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37CD97D8-72AB-1887-B4FC-3F551B264742}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37D026C3-84D7-4AC5-A026-C08B7907CACF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37D29DDC-4754-B54D-BB04-5D865235BF21}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37D37922-985B-3279-92FB-27420A913FB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37de7045-5056-456f-8409-c871e0f8b0e0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37E5D130-E81C-43E5-A2AD-9C155467F334}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37E74A27-70F9-4E15-BB0B-EA1028E0EE5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{37EB498E-7800-A96A-AED9-045FF6ECB283}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{380A7824-5061-6BFC-15B7-67F459BC072A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3820350F-5092-2ADD-8A4C-8DE2C609FAE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38216840-1557-4B81-28D0-33F65FDCB2C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3823FFCF-A790-6AC1-8457-54926AD033C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{382AA497-20D7-4EBB-A188-74660465940D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{382ED25E-FF84-4A00-ACC4-4DDADD62DDDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{383260CD-F6C2-4D3A-B623-0ADABF67FCDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{383F08CD-2ED0-53BC-3439-7AEA45015FD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{384959A8-DC52-61CC-BABA-5E495B9C6960}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{385066E0-23F3-11DB-A98B-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38545C2A-03CD-42C3-BC62-C537A6D5A8F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38565D7C-1A1E-4DAF-B218-ADED6E6C49FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{385AB8C4-FB22-4D17-8834-064E2BA0A6F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{385AB8C5-FB22-4D17-8834-064E2BA0A6F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{385AB8C6-FB22-4D17-8834-064E2BA0A6F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38601801-2FF5-4A62-95DA-D2007161C1B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{386A771C-E96A-421F-8BA7-32F1B706892F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38781C64-B01E-30B0-2A2A-294660D131C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3878A544-E465-4aad-AF9D-B2A680C2F7EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38847C4B-1AB1-4A47-9026-9A6CF7B43D31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{388C49D0-D6DD-49C4-9F06-DA4E50ADB3CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{388D7EBB-CBB9-4126-8DB2-86DC6863A206}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3890A155-5F8D-6BB7-74D6-5C542EA55A79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3896D0BA-E36F-092B-2747-6F5D47198570}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{389A5A59-1306-4389-A779-2EB9D0BC1FFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{389B46CD-E347-19EB-054A-1D2E71E9680C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38A6658C-1890-43F0-8BD6-49A8FEC332AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38C0DBEE-F334-552F-68A4-71515425ECC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38D4D5D0-423E-4220-B6F9-30918C2AE4A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38D8BEB0-8E9C-48E2-B36E-759615F9930F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38E0F7DD-1468-4DBE-A3EA-BAAFA10D4964}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{38EDB9E2-D7C4-4575-8905-FE65414FFEAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3907FEBA-74A6-49C1-A389-B1E076416538}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39125343-6079-0F4C-48F9-141758E2593C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{391A72A1-108D-435A-875E-5B9048E11657}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{392B1DB2-3DDA-519B-E5EA-784A0412A14D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{392BAF48-A26A-45B5-9263-97128E429268}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{392BE62B-E7DE-430A-8859-0AFE677DE6E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{393315A3-8E00-7133-3A0B-28164D2D30A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{394068A4-171F-4E87-DF72-2F6A753BE5DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39407BEB-57CE-7F65-AE6A-098C557A011F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3941D0DA-03F8-0869-C060-60A2205FBE7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3946A33D-BBC6-4792-A383-D855E0F76D91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{395BF2DD-9D2A-37C1-1049-5A4B3D52EEC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3966A25E-5546-4A0F-95EB-1FC0F9CC4E17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3978E6F1-85CD-7AEB-FC0E-3B0140A7BC91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{397D7D63-816E-4ECF-8761-775C932C5CF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{397E52BE-8FEF-0311-A105-30DA575A7F77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3983E346-04F9-688A-D176-46792788B3E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39962B19-8271-6BBD-8E5D-00ACC3CC13EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3997257A-5F29-5912-7663-0A3355F94C6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39A2C2A6-4778-11D2-9BDB-204C4F4F5020}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39A5E224-9717-473F-A72C-47760FC2A0D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39AF31DD-EAFC-45EA-A56C-385B52E25CC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39C0D1AD-078D-47BF-AECD-3CD8151D902F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39C33763-6133-2FEF-675F-723F40BCDBE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39C73897-4A0D-5803-AE25-583F3D618E4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39C78B50-7E98-4AA0-B007-D83114EA6E0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39CDE95F-7466-463A-81DE-CA0CDD7F6687}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39D2FC9B-041C-470E-AE72-F8C001247626}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39D3264A-0031-49DB-860D-37647ACCB78A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39D36F7F-81ED-45DC-87A3-A51824966B06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39DA2444-065F-47CB-B27C-CCB1A39C06B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39DD1CC2-6D79-92FD-3EE3-F235B5C8FB2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39E01E09-2B45-11D4-810D-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39EA2F6F-3F50-4F58-9C63-4B3D53B0926E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39EB3E97-0C7B-50E1-D0A5-50AD523A7877}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39EE8F21-9545-4DDE-A939-1EBD303D6759}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{39F25B12-74FF-4079-A51F-1D70F5B08B84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A04E10E-0171-40AA-BC41-69014E5DA261}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3a1345fa-97e1-468c-b761-a93916166432}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A17A154-B64E-66A7-13C5-79BA399FFEE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A279869-C6B6-4410-A041-0435DE6AD916}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A2CA77E-0945-292C-24D8-7E6C385A40F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A3A8C24-8FF0-4140-9731-54D9483EA70B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A4E6FF3-BF59-446E-9DC8-731BCE2F349A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A53B0D4-5738-472C-AF48-D4096FBE1F1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A654917-4AE6-475F-BB5B-91743A237D57}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A906593-B4BD-48ED-84B0-3249BED65EF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A90B474-11EB-611A-1D9F-5DF233208EBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A91F291-9219-11AF-90EE-521E07E67729}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A97E48B-2278-06E8-AB96-097E6AEA6AE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3A9EDC2B-68D2-5DA2-8CB7-39345B9B7F90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AA7DDC9-10BE-4B33-ABC1-B80C3646DAD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AA90BC2-58C0-4F4D-A87C-2C6F3D3CD5FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AAC4C68-AFC8-11DB-80EF-8AF955D89593}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AADEF88-85C7-3A45-5F97-5A410B089623}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AB7282A-C5C7-4DEB-826E-1770C8FD0796}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ABC79F3-E345-43B9-A79F-5D5C7A8EC4DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ADC5431-AB63-0C9E-92D9-5A1E7A5AD70E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ADD3586-C38F-5F2E-FD56-4796097711C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ADF7B8B-49A6-58E3-3073-4822503C7DEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AE176DC-C811-20A8-4F9A-2B885F7726D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AEA6239-7D97-4B70-A342-A824B55E5A5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3AF40CB8-B3BA-4E2D-8968-4BF8DB172997}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B02B12B-CAAC-76D3-49BE-4FD72C808555}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B0E02F9-D9D1-12DC-9C29-1CC839173087}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B0E6A97-C229-4C1C-FE1C-695D3F29A272}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B198CC1-20D6-26CE-578C-04E209451367}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B21BF6D-7366-43AA-1AD3-3A217910EEAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B22823B-6874-41d3-BF18-5F6975D6972E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B35143E-1C49-5800-5761-7D0173B8C6EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B354F63-A696-424C-9E88-7F6BDFBA5CA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B35D985-7648-4521-83BE-1E16AE5CD05F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B3AC885-D041-5F59-A335-5EF15540514B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B47C8AB-0BE2-76F2-3D2B-46166D92351D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B591774-7D2E-0992-8DE2-069470B960AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B5E6F50-41B3-4DAA-8BC7-8155DDC7810C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B623D23-2757-4881-A01E-D560EBCA5307}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B749197-9826-43D0-B8F6-A72971443C61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B76524A-CBBD-7FCB-DA45-176B4F8A6C40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B78303A-D6BF-467F-0C9E-09A466FCAEC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B7C8860-D78F-101B-B9B5-04021C009402}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3B89AD5A-42A2-4258-9242-D67EB0C80442}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BAA1AD8-EE49-4772-BF0B-F55083E0F7AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BB1C35A-8E4E-44C8-87B2-3940F1A9E8B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BB84870-E757-4FB1-A195-E2F7D3D95E40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BC35193-332C-6DED-814C-404D236B9CB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BC4F3A7-652A-11D1-B4D4-00C04FC2DB8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BEC9062-7625-4DE8-8ABE-B96AE461DC78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BF1F86F-B1A8-489B-8D8B-43781D51411F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BF33E0B-BA9F-321E-8F24-48685ED357DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BF77FF3-E054-4728-ADD0-B21EF95EECE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3BFADCE2-1141-4B81-8878-49AF625F0FDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C094819-35D2-4A12-924D-945886FE1187}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C0F87B5-F082-4991-C472-27DE51ED65EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C26088E-2773-3A6B-ED27-176D42D2CC5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C2A843B-DFF9-1256-6D77-14003654253B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C368C4A-827F-4F25-9C52-371BDF049912}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C38DEE8-BE1A-4DEC-B232-2C78706CC7EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C3C72EE-4AFC-11E0-286B-0F903DB1BE9C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C49DDAC-3DA4-4743-AF6C-5974FEAF875C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C53010D-97BA-4650-84C5-1A6FAA31055E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C5BA506-6C30-4738-9CED-797ACADEA8DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C64C7F6-1A6C-4743-8985-EEB45B43FCD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C657AAF-22D9-5A16-E17D-31457D631863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C6BD909-CEA7-0F1A-DF7B-43E37BFFC4F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C6EC011-CBFD-4A11-922D-8522DF48D9D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C71BADD-AD53-2178-95F7-1F5618BB33A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C7445CF-BF90-2A06-ADBC-11200FB90EEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C767C6B-602D-4B9B-829D-A3DC5B2D89DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C7785E2-4E22-11E6-B3B2-5ABF6EDF467C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C78B8E2-6C4D-11D1-ADE2-0000F8754B99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C7AE99D-45CB-6991-A59D-3E4F4190910A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C8EEAA7-E4B6-1541-83C3-714C68CBBF12}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C91B533-CEE2-15B9-A62C-524B4E438A10}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3C9E6D35-8D21-4A14-B0A4-56848DFA5325}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CAE0B22-FFB7-417E-8CFF-4465CF632F70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CB0CF42-DA54-47d2-8999-23928A2DEA42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CB6DEF9-1DB2-4B5D-9A70-9BF8345ED73C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CD945A2-E413-4956-B9D8-A67FB6A7CB66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CD9DE59-E3F5-4D98-7D61-3E167F8A0168}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CDAAAEA-7224-62E0-8ACB-2561166A7F7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CE496D1-1746-41CD-9489-3C0B93DF10E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CE6E313-30FE-6E73-B05A-54320BCCDFFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CEB882D-6B2B-4D81-A544-9D9B1D6FA945}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CEED3F2-FE8B-4804-A809-068DA6FF7DE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3CEFF6CD-6F08-4E4D-BCCD-FF7415288C3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D00A39C-655B-428B-AEB2-2FBA03DCC49C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D0BDAB3-12F4-471C-8966-E35A2C6C7DE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D156636-3F7E-46C9-9AC1-5E4D8202AA23}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D1A230B-DF28-4CC9-A57E-458EA12CA0FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D1D000C-CAC2-18AB-530D-737445578D80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D1F63A7-CE32-46EC-8E45-53733227E71B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D2E4FB9-8F4C-40D2-37DA-3BED0DB795BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D39D993-850E-79D0-3230-334062311457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D408559-1C1D-2967-87E1-5C55387FC63C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D479A74-A0EE-09AC-BEEE-0F2922709A61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D53BDE2-951B-06EF-EFBB-125E6A940195}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D60EF63-390B-5A9C-C8B3-74F862CF190D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D69E5DB-14EA-0982-F857-6703759B3D1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D6C353B-FD5E-1BB9-4893-3F6A3407FBDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D6C47D6-48A9-4CC4-BA68-09B1FE8E8A7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D7247DE-5DB8-11D4-8A72-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D7247E8-5DB8-11D4-8A72-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D7247F1-5DB8-11D4-8A72-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D74D140-F780-4AE3-8D6D-F8DC39107213}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D782BB3-F2A5-11D3-BF4C-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D898C55-74CC-4B7C-B5F1-45913F368388}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D8B4098-00E3-6FEF-5CFE-61222F1B6874}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D972CBB-C3D6-08F9-7D77-4A1A5AFB0DB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3D982693-AEB2-29DA-CEA4-25975B8E2B58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DA2296B-75DA-4FC2-9816-A24B53C3CC75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DA2AA3E-3D96-11D2-9BD2-204C4F4F5020}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DAB4D3E-1D45-406E-9CDA-25227A7A2633}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DABDF17-924C-4E82-806A-AFE34947A4FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DAD912E-D2B9-4323-B7C9-7F2C5CC0C57B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DD9D422-5615-7EC2-99A4-3EDD63C8AF57}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DDBC9CF-30B8-8733-7445-754FC2F405F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DDF76C8-F7A4-4928-C746-3569101F1032}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DE1CACF-1383-32A7-84B1-37025D2182EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DE88907-3E38-11D4-BEB2-CBE76C0598DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DE95A42-8972-731E-4A8F-48406652D838}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3DF73DF8-41E2-4FC2-8CBF-4B9407433755}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E198485-919B-11D0-8C46-00C04FC2AB22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E1BEA96-02D9-4992-B508-9B51819D9D86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E1DF58F-79C5-33A8-D816-62B87FA87215}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E290290-1728-4C1E-863A-AA12526333F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E339D3C-4B12-4E8C-A529-9CC4BEEAFD4F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E422F49-1566-40D3-B43D-077EF739AC32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E4563A4-2A9B-4912-BE38-906A0CB702CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E47E3E9-1D0A-0396-58CA-060D12EA8E8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E5C0E58-A991-46D5-8175-35FF9308F878}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E69991C-5D13-028F-D038-64905573BAB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E7145B1-EA07-42CE-9299-11DF39FF54BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E71DC86-4A5C-4C71-A185-EBE9AC2EB607}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E8A1971-45A5-45EE-828B-8C78431C0BD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E8B2B22-73CA-3B17-2595-5A835A0E93D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E8E64C5-53EA-2411-2EF4-234439654B1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E8EC2D9-806B-4C7F-AE7F-F44AD4ABE8B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E8F1CC7-9900-202E-AA92-562725A3F94D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E9B39EF-5BBD-C23B-CC66-F1DE3B25B22B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E9B951E-6F72-431B-82CF-4A9FBF2F53BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3E9FCA14-BF10-73E9-F3F4-64F26951D7ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EA3BE87-99CE-7875-35FC-578B4A419695}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EA5C408-2437-4C40-ADAC-DFDA9AEEEA96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EB04FDE-2725-7178-1821-49790FE00838}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EB62AC3-00F9-0E0C-7B78-69767D40D1AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EBD02D2-6E25-70DE-DF74-041F0CD8ACC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EBDDEDC-85D1-462F-B875-F013A8EA7B8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ec42d1d-5211-4c1f-9309-d83ef53e862c}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ECF916F-A5DE-4DD4-A142-B35A29DC2EDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ED03B20-C78F-13D7-E599-34D3627630A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ED1B3F7-1757-402C-8E06-CD5B7CC82CDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ED70FDA-734B-44E2-A397-C3E7E476FDF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3ED9FFDA-79DB-4B2D-99B7-16EA3C4A3A92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EDCE114-EA3D-2EE3-9E3E-1DBE0EBC39E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EEC42B5-FB94-40D3-A588-BB54B383A7CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EEFB31B-D9AA-25B8-ABFB-6F7708CA9FC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EF76BAE-A144-13D3-17B0-05C81549ACFC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3EFE7282-5357-7BD3-9BE7-74B940547D9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F143C3A-1457-6CCA-03A7-7AA23B61E40F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F245C2A-1558-3CCA-04A8-7AA23B60E40F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F2705D0-C9D8-4020-A15C-E495A0050EC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F2ABB0F-44DF-49D6-B227-4CF2BAEA7D42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3f320e0e-3ea5-40f6-9a76-b22ab8a865ad}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F34DDE2-BBCA-7FF9-9C5A-228174AFA9D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F3714A1-89A4-46BE-8AF3-D0C9D1FB03F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F388100-865F-43E3-9A30-B56BB098D927}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F3DA1C1-024E-41E6-BE83-B22C5181A869}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F4D4F88-0198-4921-B630-957F3EB814E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F508AB1-6BBA-C983-6D11-032A0C7AF158}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F564E7B-D64D-7185-8C2E-05548258E6CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F5A62E2-51F2-11D3-A075-CC7364CAE42A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F5E460A-738E-0464-BFE7-5B260420FF94}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F5EC515-7D0D-33A1-4FDD-7CD91D47C29D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F686D91-4AFA-4ED1-B43F-F1DB46ED480C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F6BA537-9493-44C0-8E1B-8AF59CC2BF33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F76AA99-A45C-4635-8FE9-A6D186F46471}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3f76f20b-49b4-4c40-aa7a-bf6e58fff4aa}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F82D203-999F-4FF4-9F07-5F9EBFCCE20F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F8A6C33-E0FD-11D0-8A8C-00A0C90C2BC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F930A8F-91A2-4B5D-BF32-3B5505AFE7C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F99BD77-E5E9-467D-DE81-49D654E01EF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3F9D0C61-737D-44D1-BD80-91AF857061CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FA917B9-DF69-477F-9E4F-B60D929DE79F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FB1EF5F-1FE8-4891-91C1-0C965ABD024A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FB76BAC-0D1E-4309-9071-DC46B35E2FD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FC0DC62-EFBF-7068-98F5-0B6C4CD13C1A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FCDC024-0382-BE1B-FF3F-FEFAFB7CE3DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FD6B99C-A275-46EA-8FD1-3D63986E51E4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FDDBC1F-C282-4860-DE20-7F2B44CB1616}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FDE0CB5-619F-4227-8961-F2D7ED15B88E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FE36807-69ED-45D1-B9BE-85C0E3F75B6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FE983D4-CF45-3FAE-7E87-46B2499CF4A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{3FEC19BE-D1E9-0CB4-4007-6F567CEF8F2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40031115-09D2-3B51-A13F-569308E48038}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{400429E4-BED4-472E-93BF-F85AB8565DFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4006DCA3-433D-4FC8-AC36-42DA7797DCB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4006E7B2-0FB2-4345-B388-083B138E80AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{401AD404-885E-399A-75D4-63B6571D3310}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4022F902-ABC7-4C79-924F-BB26F1D355A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40318AC8-CF01-0F94-D9AF-44B63C2845EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4034A875-05D8-1A1C-7ADA-4B7F77019A60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40382080-4A80-4ACA-A0E7-D72ED0CE6711}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{404B3894-5B16-443E-A6CA-3250EE1847F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{405132A4-5DD1-4BA8-A181-95C8D435093A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{405F4E7C-5609-66DF-8D80-653F785855CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{405FD721-04EF-4EF2-AB96-FB31D32D4643}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{406E4A14-D156-43A4-9D0D-72911CD0F2C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{406F94F0-504F-4A40-8DFD-58B0666ABEBD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4073BC3D-25C0-425E-BAA0-C3974145679C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{408387E9-4AE8-7869-6BDA-620D541A9D4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4085323A-645D-6284-3D23-295B264553A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{408B9788-F28E-373C-86D9-2E6E18FA612F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{408F660A-9465-44A3-B557-8709DFD992BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{409A4E69-8E6A-4DF4-80D3-E1937B2BEB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{409D7101-32D7-48F4-95A9-0BC792BF3596} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40A2988E-C954-4DDE-BD08-453191805BB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40AC4D2D-491D-11D4-AAF2-0008C75DCD2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40BB2052-4D2E-39CA-7950-182E0ADBBFF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40C74E8E-8A8C-5739-5DBA-731A10380F99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40CBCC7F-63C3-4D94-B4D6-A0ED77B9EEB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40D8240A-E3A0-4D59-AC55-0443120188D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40DCFF6E-AF8D-4183-8EBE-A82270AC449E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40DD12F6-6165-4A19-BD65-3DFB8510D3D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40E79FC5-8B22-11D1-B4D4-000001021773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40E79FC6-8B22-11D1-B4D4-000001021773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{40E7CF4A-0D07-386B-21B5-112E6E3E15CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{411E57FF-26C5-4AED-0B5E-473F3E85C72F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{412199EF-77FB-80C8-487C-0228E7B8E6C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4136C3F6-7636-49BF-A122-D4DA53B1ADDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{413E282B-C32A-4717-A0F3-4F2E6FE25F83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{413E8EBE-D234-1443-82BB-37BC272BD968}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{414162F2-8BEE-44BD-A79F-A5121B3C911F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4145B998-6511-46de-A873-FD1DBD053164}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{416A7173-2175-267F-10C3-65493DAD066D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{416E387B-7F40-1DF2-3E46-6C9D55502D3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{417386C3-8D4A-4611-9B91-E57E89D603AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41770406-8D8B-4E77-81BD-459F191F4347}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{418E0DBA-596A-65E3-BB9B-72FB597188D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41943050-65CC-454B-81E4-9C8A9D7CBAEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{419C268B-53F5-4B4F-99BF-0B9B04B57B62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41A8E9E3-58C4-4052-8BB2-3BE740EEE978}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41AA668A-3125-47F2-9BB7-F5511031C596}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41AC0173-56F3-718B-EF0B-69E775A3A88C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41B23C28-488E-4E5C-ACE2-BB0BBABE99E8}]
"AlternateCLSID"="{52A2AAAE-085D-4187-97EA-8C30DB990436}"
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41B8DC6D-3080-4DC8-ABD3-475C4E284B7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41C21371-8BDF-6308-FA6D-59BF2769A51E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41D13E9A-BB94-402A-8502-AFA78526B63D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41D2B841-7692-4C83-AFD3-F60E845341AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41D7BB0A-64E0-4AB2-BD0B-69EA78E462E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41E51B15-9A63-4488-01DB-2D260FE0D9B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41ED67C9-2734-4094-AD92-32F9EFEB5CC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41F31718-2B9D-4F76-85E2-DD11BBA99F8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{41F328E2-5E46-F5B8-0160-020188931F32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42036BFD-2608-74F8-923D-2EE318ECAA84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42040532-2221-4EF7-8F16-9779AB7AAA98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4208564C-62F0-45E6-87DE-0861D11C0613}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4208FB4D-4E53-4F5A-BF7A-3E047DDB5281}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4209B4C1-1295-4908-9312-A53C036EB3CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{420ACC50-4B37-0AA3-BA18-20F220977AD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{420C35C9-E4F2-49F9-BF67-2BE1ECF86989}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4219EE52-DBFF-4620-B9E4-12BFC656D9E4} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{421A63BA-4632-43E0-A942-3B4AB645BE51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{421AD109-39C2-476E-9181-5F1A4A33C262}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4223A286-83CF-1E03-B11B-13995A1FF527}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4233AC08-A2C4-4742-A0B4-83719613D62C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{423BD222-52BE-471A-BE01-75FCCEB3D48F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4243787C-0944-0DDD-920E-3DF7636FE128}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{425D2599-AF6A-4CDD-8E27-0FAD21EA6749}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{425E3D14-8477-462D-9FC0-63B11912511A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4269BF80-E154-4137-884E-1627CF035202}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{426F81A5-0B8C-4948-8115-11606FD3F389}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42778AD7-AA86-37AD-BBE6-6787730ABEED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{427B16E7-4384-108F-BD0B-7F495E377EF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{427f9e0f-8d72-47b5-80bb-63d3c1bbc4a0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42804E1A-C5A8-4B79-A4A8-558BFF5AF840}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{429E4B60-3CEC-43C3-A53B-501C25F7F5FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42A40300-90D8-4D8F-1862-0A0E3A4EDA90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42B07B28-2280-4937-B035-0293FB812781}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42B1C70D-9823-41F7-810A-682DA294D868}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42b4ffbd-b729-40fb-a7af-a037fab36d3e}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42C794BC-8CEC-539E-A4FB-48FF027F731D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42D25F15-CF07-4A72-B191-DB0792BF310C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42E8CF0E-948C-4FBE-B0CB-A39AD4304C28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42ECE3B1-E4BC-0B6B-8AAD-3F8F648F3DD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42F2D240-B23C-11D6-8C73-70A05DC10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42FD486F-45CC-4F61-6F80-21843C6D98FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42FF7CC0-74F7-6D36-1145-58453B6791A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{42FFDCD4-D2E7-4736-81D8-008929E7C652}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43000075-124D-4697-A2A5-AF8FE8AF1376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43132ED5-2DEE-41C3-F9B3-6F7D009BBA41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43193C20-A000-116D-9C3F-42445E404A5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4320AEEB-2F2A-4F97-B573-232C6576AA3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{432E0AAD-814D-2D3A-7270-1C0E4BBD092A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43331111-1111-1111-1111-611111195622}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4351C635-DF8D-7990-529D-3298639FB131}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4358D873-F46A-013B-33BE-07906C9F732C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4371FA8D-D2EF-77C7-B22F-5E1678DA324A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{437522B2-8432-0495-62FD-53BF48789B73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{437E1CA5-85E7-5F8E-64DE-6C8E1B18EB09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{439392EC-DA6F-4A8A-BA4C-EA9EB1FF4DF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43A8A1E2-F6BB-4810-27B7-0FC7314766D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43B8E12D-D805-1E52-2522-7C4107AA6962}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43C33702-A0BA-4E3A-789D-5A230D5DAECD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43C778DB-F08A-616D-17B3-0A7667EF86B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43D1C692-121F-0AF2-5B82-0B9C1AC9406D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43D269B4-5BA7-5CBB-6781-78CC0BD1709D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43d65529-40cd-4199-a03f-a12eb674b66b}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43DAB78C-B845-83AD-A86A-7DFB90277939}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43DB2CC0-6AAD-3D8F-E02B-6BC155F9BDD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43DB73EB-4C90-4418-B6AD-10DB22016908}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43DE05EB-4F4B-4ED9-BE0D-09F3EA6B3936}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43E2A864-3386-1A76-F24F-6BE34A96A99C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43E2DBE5-8C8A-4519-9684-8CD7F39A5147}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43F036E8-5E00-069F-2BEF-5300021F976E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43F772ED-CA6D-4768-A082-2FF1116730B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43F8F289-7A20-11D0-8F06-00C04FC295E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{43FFA712-221A-4BCA-909D-9C2417F635EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{440D577F-9D70-46F7-A8F0-57C42340B324}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{441354C5-911B-409B-9A66-A11D6D4E1A22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4418DD4D-7265-4C32-BC0A-3FDB3C2DA938}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44240BB5-BD7D-4D49-A1AA-8AB0F3D3CB44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4440B802-F415-492C-8A50-B46298C36E6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44465dd8-d4a3-46eb-9439-e552ad8951ee}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{444663C4-B9BE-1A80-2FA3-133677D238AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44497347-3E61-45d0-8937-5AD82D5E57D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44515AE5-25B3-46CF-833B-0D816C602868}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{445DCF30-5EBE-25CF-DD26-A286CDC57DA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{446EDFEE-3A1A-11D3-BD49-00600827885E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{447160CD-ECF5-4EA2-8A8A-1F70CA363F85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4487598C-2EC7-43A2-870E-6D8D720FDD9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44894D2C-ED63-4157-238E-150E2BA8E2E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44927EA0-8B95-43FE-5A6D-297B71CCCAAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4492BEA3-C58C-6750-AD0B-430D78634BCF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44A23DAB-8D31-43AE-9F68-5AC24CF7CE8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44AB7B12-1D32-2D5A-52F5-78BD478DCB2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44B9EAA3-53EE-2FE6-49B2-5F8C1F579BE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44BE0690-5429-47F0-85BB-3FFD8020233E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44BEBF5A-FCBC-0DEC-7735-704A147D1BD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44C2335C-D46E-4B26-9992-2F85007D2C0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44C79591-D0DE-49C4-BA3C-A45AB7003356}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44C7ADCC-396B-633A-59E1-4C5C0A9B7942}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44C8C4CC-8D66-622D-2957-7BD506339E3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44D79078-51CD-2F01-8D07-59BC1468A0F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44E5B409-35A2-4E8D-BF94-344222323A53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44E670F2-D57B-4815-A576-955D17DBBF2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44E93F27-F60B-4352-9A7D-EE4A10214F55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44EECA10-A549-7DE3-0DDB-4BEE476ED9C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{44FD0AF8-9D30-4E96-8ECE-306446B5E0D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4508E20C-ACAD-11D2-9FC0-00550076E06F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4509DCBD-8B00-43B4-A843-45C4A1F7FC3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{450A8754-6700-4170-8263-252E9A86DE06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{450F7630-95F5-4DB2-C02A-48554A73D794}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45231111-1111-1111-1111-111111113458}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{452A8D38-0A77-182A-418B-6B911B200FF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45357971-2534-8760-3685-423479197575}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{454B4812-E572-4703-A1BB-63490809EAC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4552C592-7362-0B9D-CF05-66403D57159A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{455875B5-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45596C59-BD45-0F81-398B-57772D745245}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{456BA350-947F-4406-B091-AA1C6678EBE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{457400A6-983F-4140-9A39-AABAC1823BFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{457A23DF-6F2A-4684-91D0-317FB768D87C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4580026C-022A-4FDA-87BC-EDA848D0B7A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{458B5AA1-CD4D-2B07-8FE8-248022701A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{459729AC-727D-4D97-B18A-72EE224EFEC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{459C8F4C-7B71-48E2-AF72-2BB79053A5F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{459F72CA-D290-0794-570D-4BBB566B45AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45A26E38-F931-4C6F-8106-FBB8534FB0AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45A4902E-4479-4EAE-A186-8D0F7E4C78DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45A4902E-4479-4EAE-A186-8D0F7E4C78DE} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45A9B2C0-0D04-4AE6-B2F6-544B5C5E1EF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45BADB00-036B-2062-CA44-66A93537EB72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45C0F9C2-0610-60F9-9FD2-65255185C2D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45C53868-BEFE-4C7E-BABF-A78B21445C01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45D3D8FE-339C-4B7D-ADAB-349866E8EC0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45F17EA5-5059-5703-37D3-6ED03D480BA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{45FBD76D-1027-45B1-60D6-70B170B18676}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4603FF75-7507-57D6-A846-05AF546FF42A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{460AC4DB-B0DE-4626-A0F0-175DD84DCB9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4622AD11-FF23-11D0-8D34-00A0C90F2719}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4635A215-49D4-327C-A0A9-1043B111A19F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46417AFD-7A15-4ED1-B764-CB72CD4D904F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4649384D-EDEF-611C-1E08-442D34AC80F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{464DD106-E31C-444D-B7D8-2C0693367D34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46605C8C-D306-4E2D-B367-9B53690CB867}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46646B43-EA16-11CF-870C-00201801DDD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00002020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{466A0B6C-545C-0110-D8D8-67F62072F80D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{466D66FA-9616-11D2-9342-0000F875AE17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{467F7082-B5E9-4FA6-2EB8-531FDCBBBBBC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{467FAEB2-5F5B-4C81-BAE0-2A4752CA7F4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4681B27C-CD92-4AFF-B5F6-1C53970344B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{469843DD-EBB3-4661-B0A6-E6FE590240C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{469A7591-94FA-43BF-B8F7-91B00715363B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{469C7080-8EC8-43A6-AD97-45848113743C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46A48EDF-60E0-4ED7-8B3C-14819D4C2279}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46A4E9D9-B30E-452A-8157-DBBEC8573B03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46B16CB8-D7C1-78AB-5491-78B45A6D8C6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46BF7070-1B2D-4EFF-91C7-0A40167E1893}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46C5D4E4-097B-71B5-8C70-2E843B65492E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46CA1A9B-72F7-4850-8702-43EF500D93DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46D387E9-41FC-4F71-A7C3-B0BEB3568F00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46D989A3-E7B2-5B15-AD13-32A77E566DC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46DDF042-DDC2-44ed-87B7-24D179D4B600}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{46F194EB-B7DB-4B7A-BD42-5FF39FD17664}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4700F4B2-EB75-07EF-2853-5B264BD6E7DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{472101C2-1109-43f4-9112-31F33E3F2127}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47264FC3-EAD0-182E-908E-67175E53FE1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47267358-EC3D-44A1-9A93-4C8CC18B4B29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{472ac34b-fc4b-4d62-9dc2-82283b618931}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4734044C-7427-43D8-ADBE-DF942E52BEF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4754BCD3-32CG-57CA-C341-A358DCAD70E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4769DD43-4045-405C-945F-752516445E89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{479241B5-347D-41B5-A76B-202D06B52EAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47978397-82C1-61A8-797C-3A553C09BB40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{479FD0CF-5BE9-4C63-8CDA-B6D371C67BD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47A088B2-1337-0CCF-B4F4-014A4AC7ED1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47AA50E2-BE4E-37FD-1D22-3B671D190ECE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47B4F640-6988-3FFB-E786-4F7000B2CD7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47BF84E5-CA9F-46DB-90F8-643E25ABBD86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47C6C527-6204-4F91-849D-66E234DEE015}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47CC4DCD-BBC9-47A3-A677-44DB2559E0D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47CD99DF-8BCF-4B9B-94EF-02E51B2F79DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47F05BC2-A436-54A5-86B3-38285AD1B373}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47F946A1-6E7A-D03B-71FF-666ACCFD91A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{47FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{480250A4-E715-72CD-85E1-34390D361D3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{480B3F05-BE62-453E-B024-83F0008DE2CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{481564AF-2227-9A96-F97D-38507D6C1063}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{481D9EAE-9E82-63A4-9435-342E62C4AF85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{481E7983-1F2B-4250-951A-44E0902DF978}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{482521E0-E0FC-411D-8183-B93F7FD4B0AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48349992-1402-4C67-B45B-2E619E641FDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{483747AF-5922-3FDB-CE5E-1B7920329927}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{483CC496-D041-4545-8D9E-2D64294F97B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4844C262-3FF3-4F24-9EA1-5D5B811DD653}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48580F23-0162-1EA1-576D-1B062D8A5821}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{485be48f-904c-422e-af72-394d9c37d64d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{485CD185-E271-7605-DEB2-280427D17011}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{485F9E35-40DC-0E8D-0ABC-5BBF5E01B399}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{486145B0-37D1-428B-B3E1-26D26F690C79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{486AD44D-8AD1-25BE-34F6-636D2520EB7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{486E48B5-ABF2-42BB-A327-2679DF3FB822}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4871C143-9018-0E69-B6D5-665F445A5284}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{487C95D2-35D4-6634-6695-51F10AD7851D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4881D4E2-E44A-11D7-8C28-00104B283DFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{488A7347-9E94-245D-4B0B-434B23BD0643}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48918FB4-1FD5-4DF3-87F0-12C36350039D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{489263D0-1E71-4B29-B4D1-46DAA5856DF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{489426D4-B962-4119-BED2-3A93EA3E5791}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48A1EE0F-E7C6-4C46-9018-E0BB2DC9EE45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48BB16AA-3F6C-4B28-9884-1FCEC1C5DA65}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48C0A190-E8F3-3271-C8A2-123928332C6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48CFD3C5-C8EB-4611-8102-E5DC81A5F70B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48D8B8CB-E2BA-130A-F122-3AD44D90C967}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{48F755B6-6022-70C2-C147-01963B23DA2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49256FE8-6394-4ACE-939C-22F35CA042AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4925EFA0-D8EB-7207-3D92-2DEF35AAC4CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{492B8F66-B8CF-4F7A-B0EE-B7383B92F5BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{493FD13F-390F-4873-B946-A4DCC6A9A2BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49412736-A48B-4FB3-B621-7FE0760584DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49443D6E-CE4E-47A9-8DEB-F5774CE14984}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{494C4BEF-FAC9-FE5D-ADA1-85B08BA2C789}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{495290C2-F899-3F27-7DCD-F0A53C127EF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{496DADC8-7AE2-59E0-D4AE-2AEB302F9748}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{496F2A3B-F37C-7267-EB16-044B56A88D96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4970DA77-DB06-4EB9-AAB5-77AF0CC77310}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4973E78F-8B97-4A9F-9F70-201A7D254DF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{497E009F-F979-4A96-BB04-71C302DBA316}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{499DB658-1909-420B-931A-4A8CAEFD232F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49A67F9D-B0D4-4D21-B5CC-33D71E641452}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49B72A72-01F5-4AE8-BBD7-DAA67F1E303B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49C2B9A4-07D1-1E6F-5B60-449676541530}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49C3014F-03ED-4634-9FB2-2881F2C7A057}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49C47CE5-9BA4-11D0-8212-00C04FC32C45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49CF12FA-A9D6-2902-C3BC-181122433372}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49CF52D7-8D58-4E22-A874-AAD721F5B523}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49CFD9DF-B075-405B-1148-79826AA444C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49DE8655-4D15-4536-B67C-2AA6C1106740}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49F2248D-1734-4B0F-A7B8-542E526EE07C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49FA5F19-9F29-131D-03B5-415769C84EF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{49FD571C-1E99-4BE9-849B-AB4E9C722D37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A0857CB-B61D-2203-019A-01BD81DA11C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A11B10B-B482-560A-6595-69A149D556E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A1ADA10-3144-5A33-5741-49E349B52FE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A2563C7-FC68-4EE8-A11C-2022EBCC1B0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A25D449-2BAA-4426-A992-D18CA70CF5A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A26217C-5521-3459-2345-AB36721975AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A5AA7D4-7C53-4856-82C5-BAC00DCEDE34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A5AD623-5447-4213-A9D7-69ED6650E777}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A5AEE03-39D4-44A6-822A-479D601E00AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A5B1DE9-0D33-4161-B429-33CED5A04176}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A5C9E9E-4242-0A3A-BAA5-60A77A2231D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A6FA2EB-F381-4503-87D0-BE4CC57DEB8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4a6fbacd-eb04-4b0d-a67c-bce3499d5217}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A7EAE6A-00A6-4167-A026-E09C0748C676}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A7F9D66-1F55-166F-50EF-3E713B2CE203}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A8431FF-1358-4F05-B001-28C720DFFEA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A85F02A-CCD3-4E96-9BB1-7ACE7D0B9C23}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4A8DADD4-5A25-4D41-8599-CB7458766220}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AA527DF-A40A-06DE-C6EB-06003A8C40C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AA55E8C-2C19-4F3A-91EC-43B6DF937C4F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AA5D526-44D5-4AF6-AC53-5CE1534CC40B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AA76F27-81BC-4C3F-9F24-CB99349C8CC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AA870AC-8427-42A4-B92E-ECD956197489}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4ABF810A-F11D-4169-9D5F-7D274F2270A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AC475EA-7781-274F-0204-2F6C178CD89D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AC8A69E-D14F-4833-7FE3-065F138EE536}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4ACD3A98-7D18-7B02-9751-638E72952F70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AD73894-A895-4FC2-B233-299867E08753}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AE9E3BF-409D-4F61-9804-920968603919}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4AF4F9FA-79B6-4CB0-C892-51952B3C92F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B0028A1-17EA-226C-1041-414C44619DFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B021269-DD24-48B2-96B4-DA121E9C0502}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B0485A1-C853-42F0-9018-8ACC9A8598B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B04C7E7-CC16-B1E7-9317-A6A15E38B9E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B106874-DD36-11D0-8B44-00A024DD9EFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4b10ea60-5228-4d39-ba29-0299ee0807ac}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B152B12-9655-4D16-AF2F-33FD06D7019C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B173102-9B10-2AD0-C54F-144539EB716B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B18DD50-C996-44FC-AC52-0FECFF82ED58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B1C563A-0DD6-4362-4ACC-7C4E5CF560FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B209BAD-5B93-4ED4-846E-DCDBD4B3F6C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B2DF42B-9D7F-4471-92D1-D32E39B5F864}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B2F5308-2CB0-40E2-8030-59936ED5D22C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B37DB89-D455-60C1-CEB9-225F3E590241}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B3803EA-5230-4DC3-A7FC-33638F3D3542}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B50DEB2-891B-4CEE-A06C-144207F4015E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B6015E7-3ABB-45DC-96B7-55A843751F28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B607C1D-43B2-4F6F-B76E-96EB3233BDED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B646AFB-9341-4330-8FD1-C32485AEE619}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B64B2DD-06D8-702D-2944-534C150E4DAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B7C19AC-DD1D-7026-7874-3C3920C42F1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B7FD3EC-C931-3A01-06FF-554F1FC68845}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B8E6575-1013-45E9-BF77-9852ECEF07A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B8EDC53-6CFD-4EE4-9504-38CE7A5BC416}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B8F38C7-62FC-4762-B9A0-27E63F768167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4B966D70-0030-4211-9320-444040B90EDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BB8C396-0D68-5A3E-0103-4B3C0CFF49DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BBC1A4D-DD20-4980-A645-2E13F6FC286D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BC4139D-49E3-371D-7BFA-436963763EAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BC54967-CD56-4191-9DD7-086CA61F2691}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BC64116-3408-15E6-371E-6E7212DB548B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BCE0AB8-BE84-4CB7-93BD-C897ACC88345}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BD1C12F-6ABD-2788-24B4-75ED45117A0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BD4EEB3-2027-7CFE-9B98-50E55D11279F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BD9C27A-1216-6B04-9037-6C252413C907}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4be26277-6508-4885-adfd-ca8b2b5adbf6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BE56FB7-364A-55CE-8031-736E3C69DFA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BEF2011-88FB-0546-1BD1-FCD02B406654}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BF4FAFA-186E-4E36-8F74-525290438D7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BF9BC08-8571-4E2B-AECF-EC8C9E287C04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BFB1D84-F695-489A-8765-06AA5D66C57C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4BFC02A9-F9F1-715C-1953-17C322163D6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C031678-0984-3C6D-E46C-63773BADBE66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C12BC2D-CBD4-480B-B97E-DDD06BDA40AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C132F26-9B76-54FB-D692-13715F7517D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C1B116F-2860-46DB-8E6C-B4BFC4DFD683}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C1B3125-58D2-6884-2DB6-36E2538D6E7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C1C741E-7AB7-15A4-DB40-71A878C2A1ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C1CAACF-1788-4613-A840-6BD943D4EE95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C226336-4032-489F-9674-67E74225979B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C248A0D-55AA-632C-5416-136A1FA97DC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C2D5535-8D33-4A55-9970-7DA744D74C20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C35E955-429F-4D26-B644-85625054B330}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C4871FD-30F6-4430-8834-BC75D58F1529}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C4CAE1D-DBDF-53EA-65A6-6D0C6341C58F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C4E97AF-9583-4213-B084-07215A7F6D01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C4F9ADA-88F6-4A97-C5DA-2AC451A3D86E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4c5f1fae-e499-4d7e-8be3-ed43076ad081}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C611512-2C1D-44B2-A044-872AD2AD5A61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C6194BB-3683-7C44-F7A5-2FC37DDB6D36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C666711-582C-485C-93BA-33F4DFC19981}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C759EC6-96BD-4551-A320-E61A1D68437F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C8099DE-4B91-782D-38DA-03B7547D84B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C8743A0-BCB1-6FE0-0EF6-25D722492363}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4C8D87CE-9AE9-7924-A50B-44033FF57D2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CB1F36A-BEB1-4EDC-B666-CE0E5EB9C85E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CBBC676-507F-11D0-B98B-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CC0FAF8-6048-421C-9FE2-261A9ECE5F80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CDA48CF-B17E-4E1E-8F84-98ACA7ED9F6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CEBBC6B-5CEE-4644-80CF-38980BAE93F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CECCEB1-8359-11D0-A34E-00AA00BDCDFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CECCEB2-8359-11D0-A34E-00AA00BDCDFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CF5275B-CDBC-11D3-A8AF-0090279A5978}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4CFB5280-800B-4367-848F-5A13EBF27F1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D070AEE-7A9C-06AD-2FCE-24DE049C93DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D0F69AB-14E8-4518-977B-C278B7AC885E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D25FB7A-8902-4291-960E-9ADA051CFBBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D271B7C-46C7-2C69-794D-16F06BC8525C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D377C3D-90C0-6AAE-E2E9-1F617F1463DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D4C9FEF-ED80-47EA-A3FA-3215FDBB33AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D568F0F-8AC9-40AB-88B7-415134C78777}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D64DAE1-DF1E-45E8-9372-84CA698335FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D676102-996A-7574-D1FB-4E6466688C37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D6EAE72-0A2B-4DEB-D103-0192927FDA8B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D7C8A39-430F-4091-B9BF-3173DFA06DA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D8603D1-E19F-4DB9-B841-CF0B3AECF967}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D8F8AD2-9EB0-43B1-A4BC-75B80CA6C157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D993022-0899-4599-B4B6-0F887D0802E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4D9F6FA3-0395-574E-256F-23485DD63CC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DA2EE61-6399-4C39-AEB9-0D990E610D29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DA4616D-7E6E-4FD9-A2D5-B6C535733E22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DBBEDDD-5B77-702C-69F2-64824E656B92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DBCFAF7-62E1-4811-8ACC-6511E7192CB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DBE9A3E-D958-158D-3D97-3DA24D2158E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DCAB8BB-C7A8-36C2-2D0C-18960A35618A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DDB6D36-3BC1-11D2-86F2-006008B0E5D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DEE438E-5A3F-463C-8944-006534BA52F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4DF56CE6-0100-5CD4-C83B-736D085D1875}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E1075F4-EEC4-4A86-ADD7-CD5F52858C31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E15D681-1D20-11D4-8B72-000021DA1956}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E20955A-1D0B-4669-8F97-069C0B2B0CC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E239954-DE5A-23E7-E59B-188B2172FCE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E266DFA-678E-36CA-3098-71F665E5ED88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E2D3391-8015-4E46-3A0D-39511567F3F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E3D9D1F-0C63-11D1-8BFB-0060081841DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E4B8455-0390-4417-8774-6868F5544810}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E6C29F7-83A4-7B90-8AD5-628766CB8F2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E6EFD33-3921-30CE-DAC2-71806D65DD8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E79DF85-D3E9-7F54-2AFF-1466358D93D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-85AC-FD60BB9AAE32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DBC-A42EB79CB428}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DBC-A42EB79CB429}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8DBC-A42EB79CB42A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8EB0-FD60BB9AAE38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8EB0-FD60BB9AAE39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8EB0-FD60BB9AAE3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8EEC-EF64B787BB38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8EEC-EF64B787BB39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-8EEC-EF64B787BB3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-90F0-F66AB581A933}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92B0-A921F8D5E22E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92B0-A921F8D5E22F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92B0-A921F8D5E230}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-92C6-CE7EB590A94D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-95BE-B378BA9CB52D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-95BE-B378BA9CB52E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-95BE-B378BA9CB52F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-98F7-EB6DB99AA93B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9AFF-FD78A790AF2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9AFF-FD78A790AF2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-9AFF-FD78A790AF2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A08D-8F6FA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A08E-8E1CA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-EB65B685FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-ED6AB197B82D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-ED6AB685FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-F362B197B82D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-F362B685FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A0E8-F76FA694BF2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1E4-EA6FA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1F6-FC7EB590A97D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1F6-FC7EB590A97E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A1F6-FC7EB590A97F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A3FA-F161A787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A58D-8F6FA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-A68E-8E1CA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-AA8E-8E1CA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-AB8C-E56FA49CA83A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FB-EF60B19DA02A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FB-EF60B19DB42E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FB-EF60B19DBC34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FC-F378A787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FC-F76FA694BF2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FA7FB592BF30}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FA7FB592BF31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FA7FB592BF32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD63B29BB37D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD63B399BC7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD69B994BD7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD7BA09AAA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD7FA19BBF2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD7FF4D5FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD7FF4D5FA7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C0FF-FD7FF4D5FA7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C1F2-F063A09BB32A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C68A-8D2CF4D5FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C68A-8D2CF4D5FA7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-C68A-8D2CF4D5FA7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D1EC-EC7EB182B52D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D1F0-E56FA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D1F7-EB6DB99AA97D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D4F3-F66DA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D4FF-EB2CF4D5FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D6F5-F66EA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D7E4-F660B597BF2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D7EC-EA78B59BFA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D7EC-ED6DB68DFA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-D9FB-FA6BAD98FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-DCF7-F96DA086B434}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-DDF3-FA68A49CA83A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-DDF3-FA68A787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-DEFA-EB76B1D5FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-DFF7-EC6BF4D5FA7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-DFF7-EC7DA787AD2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E86A50B-A7FF-4CAE-B8B7-28A13B6D46F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E8E5E18-41BF-4bae-A9EA-4CDE38B0E4D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E93276C-E56B-16F4-791E-26383EF5A514}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4E9E3DB6-1CE0-6988-041A-152E3F268DE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EA7C4C5-C5C0-4F5C-A008-8293505F71CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EB0FD57-3C4D-11D8-8169-00C02623048A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EB548E5-1FB1-4F83-B49F-A3101FE5FC97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EB7BBE8-2E15-424B-9DDB-2CDB9516A2A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EBA5314-21CA-367C-52FE-513763B21E60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EC2D1D9-4197-4884-378D-0C6A27B230EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EC881BF-DB31-4A81-BFE7-C5D2C6184D1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4ED11A42-8B1A-1E45-9BC9-488E2071E31D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EDD7E56-3BAA-13B6-D0D4-4A6A2FE914A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EE4B3AE-1E54-702E-01AF-2730228A6AD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EE6692B-9483-2F9E-D59D-3C722A2F0F13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EF0C26E-64DF-425E-B108-0E9F7F5E777C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EF84650-5B42-49CF-8428-47EF1AACEAD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4EFE2452-168A-11D1-BC76-00C04FB9453B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F0388F6-7635-4CD6-8B10-82DF3379386D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F0817D5-D9B2-BE51-293F-76CB08E48F38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F141CBA-1457-6CCA-03A7-7AA21B61EA0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F241DB1-EE9F-11D0-9824-006097C99E51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F3A9610-A1C5-3867-CB32-15D32CE009C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F3E50BD-A9D7-4721-B0E1-00CB42A0A747}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F3F122C-7950-4AE9-B2F1-5AB59E8294F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F48D53C-53CD-62FA-B9F7-40B5652094CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F4E2384-42AD-4FE4-B966-B6D50C7BF90A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F61E3BA-9071-7454-29FE-34AD1DB0509D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F65D192-327B-41D6-B082-0D2A104D9B73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F75DC45-5A92-4352-BEC4-4C32FB7DF2A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F7681E5-6CAF-478D-9CB8-4CA593BEE7FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F7757E4-C577-41C0-9DF5-6DB4A47904C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F77B9AE-5D32-0A72-5F4A-0FEE680A591E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F7CC126-4CFF-4DB5-892D-DA71A7552C99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F813A34-93BC-D456-0323-F78902638A51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F8561AF-2827-9C96-797D-78507D6B1083}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F8CB743-3B87-4563-C58C-571D1CBA7C18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F92AA6F-A439-1F88-354A-377A3FC680A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F93062D-7BDA-48BE-AEB6-88AF2B1FE2D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F9BDD4A-49A9-484F-A382-5F6FAC63E9FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F9CA775-2C5F-4E2A-B157-CB440564F7F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F9D4163-23F0-42E1-AFDA-4C1A6F8607E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4F9E8AA4-CD39-07E9-0BF0-2A4F64B6B3F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FA211A0-FD53-11D2-ACB6-0080C877D9B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00200000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FA2B39B-A7DA-983C-68E6-5B095A4118FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FAAB301-CEF6-477C-9F58-F601039E9B78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FBBDFD6-2CA9-4BBA-93E4-AADF75321BCA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FC003C3-87A0-489C-85CD-878246EB2D18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FC318D0-EB30-1249-9F58-41EF35FB23EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FC95EDD-4796-4966-9049-29649C80111D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FCB1F36-077D-6170-D8B3-7FD64529A8ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FCE0A2B-6D48-4B22-AD7A-1ACACABC0B38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FD2F1B7-BDCF-1DCA-1B58-22C87C4F2CC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FD8645F-9B3E-46C1-9727-9837842A84AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FDEB171-8F86-4669-B664-69B8DB553683}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FE5949C-6D36-4687-AAB3-699020BEFC1A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FF3795C-3995-0A21-ECC8-1425002972F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FF44696-A397-76EA-F522-0A0851E0D5E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{4FFADED8-CE19-4FC5-9547-7881FDB5D120}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50000273-8230-4DD4-BE4F-6889D1E74167}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5007BE18-EA83-0AD8-67D6-6E931FBAA3C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5012BD9B-A87E-4DBB-D242-7B0B64FFF041}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5015BF9D-173C-474B-9AF3-77D4D23A4135}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{501A7A7B-34B1-2C07-2E71-62C43443CC79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{502404A9-96E0-7FCF-26C0-050D21D4DD06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{502D1A58-8E1A-585D-EE27-13094C023F08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{502F18DB-E322-4392-5126-446E6A34DC16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{503255DE-86DB-2F67-1381-18E9251E8899}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{504BD223-1ABE-6AFF-4087-44522B8A9777}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{505098FD-5D61-4BC2-9B82-F969D0E932A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5053A978-5972-4D8E-BEC7-3E8D4BC6B830}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5054F860-748D-4840-B7B4-DDDB428421AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{505B3B51-7C5E-0044-76C8-723E47B147ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5060CBE0-5F9F-3AA1-4F66-6C11144D19C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5066A40F-4821-2E22-71C3-6AB54B4E0B47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{506A5487-7D3F-5416-324A-3A4120B0BAD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5074851C-F67A-488E-A9C9-C244573F4068}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5075B68F-6C18-469C-8962-7E9C1778B722}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{508DAA57-F65B-4778-4DA9-0D955771C0C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5090E6F7-FC9C-701E-70FC-750B5A75979A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5093F98D-9467-0B30-DFAF-075D2230FFB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5096BE10-1472-4F00-AAE8-347813B1C267}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5096f896-58d7-48d8-af75-731ab72a77ff}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50995D7B-A744-41B0-B243-86B7E3111570}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{509F6312-84CD-6EFB-8B6C-265A51786017}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50A28604-52F2-11D6-8F0F-5254AB11D5C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50A2C2B1-5A56-4183-B1D0-3F59877BAD60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50A426C6-360D-42BA-93C8-F144950B731B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50ABA031-C348-3C9F-5DF8-10FE35E4F4A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50AD557E-3426-41FD-AFDD-2AF39BB1C387}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50B4791F-4731-11D0-8912-00C04FC2A0CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50B4D2B3-723F-41B3-AEC4-0BD66F0F45FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50B6CCD8-DD62-2B42-E8D0-6F1E64EBAA2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50C2F8EE-E300-4C11-FC9B-383D64AA2923}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50C9068D-8493-4129-96AA-296A46175F7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50E15C78-DC91-4ABE-A8DC-5261058BB7D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50E470F2-0E29-0F36-8EDD-3EC07F7508F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50E5E3D1-C07E-11D0-B9FD-00A0249F6B00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50EA0677-485C-69A3-89DB-56C20FB404FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50EF96A7-B4E3-0D18-C74E-6CC511D5F316}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{50F36B7C-AA71-4857-B224-68E5605DBFC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{510A4910-7F1C-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{511E6486-D714-2440-368C-459866640BB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{511F9316-771B-4953-A268-1C36DA667FE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5121B863-FAE8-4935-BA76-0ABE0239AECA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5124376D-C964-4817-B40E-CBD36195116E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51248DEA-04B5-4AD8-AC08-547371D86740}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51258C5B-3A36-64D4-7FDA-183D5E34200F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51353BAE-9C7F-4EC9-8BB0-E9EDFA13E0D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{513736D6-7050-23B4-DDB1-4131747214CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5142FE17-20E6-4121-A925-A4C6385CDDAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51566352-FA53-2AE1-C766-186615D372F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{515AB81C-69E7-468A-AB02-EBCA65712B8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51641EF3-8A7A-4D84-8659-B0911E947CC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51667D91-1720-434F-94E6-435789B50DB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5167E03E-58B5-F5C9-06B5-04BBE8BE4E29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51797390-4FEF-4756-8672-AD12A5879F2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51856360-F7E2-4DE8-A072-D0BB88D7C2E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{518A2867-B837-2AB7-C6B3-03B51A352881}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51908CD0-E157-4DC6-956E-3FD68DA99A4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51958169-D5E3-11D1-AA42-0000E842E40A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5198449F-A23B-3DD2-07A1-1C8C69224A64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{519925AA-6780-110C-6A2D-0912229A041C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51996D0E-CA73-5067-4873-369B6010A631}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51A39D43-CB2D-4735-A82F-ECCBA6ED1319}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51A6E0AB-B372-078E-B89A-738B424AE03A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51B4ABF3-748F-4E3B-A276-C828330E926A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51B5CD64-8DBF-4CC9-8DC3-45CC39229647}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51B7416C-1C5D-4B09-8FE3-843A668CD8AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51C0A1AB-BBCF-4DDB-BFBA-0B9C4E7E01FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51C94B12-E305-2FE1-B15E-4CAC46169BB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51CF80DC-A309-4735-BB11-EF18BF4E3AD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51D38131-5ECD-5D01-E2E3-661C4E29FC7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{51DBB9E6-D940-351A-18D5-771B59937565}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52034AD2-914C-4634-B375-9299631E5525}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5206DF89-97FC-41AD-BAE3-993E87053A99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52086B83-5874-6740-DF55-3A6A3B585E0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52132501-4549-6A20-6552-1A920AAFB04F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{521693AA-7453-47ED-9959-3BD47DAA1B1A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{521C8B76-F4A7-4FC6-837D-1A8B76659A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52216AE5-0CE8-2722-0A64-3D0C34E3588D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{522194FE-9A00-4044-7AE6-1A542758C431}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52237F27-DB3C-286E-1601-7C0C4AAE197E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52290B25-D07A-43B5-84D8-493116D50FA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{522A7387-511D-34CD-CC37-45D22F1D0E8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{522f629a-4dfe-43fa-8311-6f9c871016c5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5240864B-FDFE-4563-3514-463926792311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{524298A6-CDFC-674A-2060-2A606A661ACB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52450557-8F83-0706-9D45-00CD1447A3E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5245EF6C-38A5-25AA-CC25-62370B161628}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{525A7CE1-5FD4-4FC7-A333-27D3754DB57C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{525BBD23-1863-46C6-86D6-5F9A3715D44E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52612A25-88CA-42C8-8337-B9E555BAD6D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{526A5B12-4334-4B77-B1B8-79562DB3D712}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{527196A4-B1A3-4647-931D-37BA5AF23037}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{527abc3f-5bf3-428d-bd37-dded1c49db3f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52820D19-0F47-7A55-33A0-386B2CBD684C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5284AC2A-EF00-4750-9B82-B5B907D26536}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5284F688-57BB-25CC-2CAB-4233656EBA2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{528DA726-EC08-461E-9564-DF5C971E8574}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{528DA727-EC08-461E-9564-DF5C971E8574}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5298B64F-C3F6-4e81-8A30-627CA3671C7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52A01A06-AF88-6845-CF3A-08085AC0507D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52ABB2A2-917D-2F98-BE3D-551812195CC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52ADD86D-9561-4C40-B561-4204DBC139D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52B08C23-B111-1FF4-E7FA-373D1500F68C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52B18D00-EBB2-13C5-DFF0-0B2106A20740}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52B1DFC7-AAFC-4362-B103-868B0683C697}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52BCFE5A-2015-4AB2-83F0-80903A38D9A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52CA3BCF-3B9B-419E-A3D6-5D28C0B0B50C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52D18FDE-533D-181D-4129-46D1276A5FBD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52DC9EC1-35A9-4914-98D9-D568A9854DA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52DCAD2D-D5DD-8EA5-315A-B4FE032A28F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52F52126-2D39-1718-0594-67EF26899C8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{52FE5233-367C-4EFB-BDD7-0BE4D212C107}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5306C7D8-25DA-2F8C-18FA-600A0285071F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5321E378-FFAD-4999-8C62-03CA8155F0B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{532217E3-860C-4EEE-8BBD-3F342DCD9AE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{532854D5-3C6D-6E30-CEC2-6A904611D033}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5333F426-9ED2-43A8-848A-0AF8613F5309}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{533B5798-12D1-4063-8CD0-FFE842DE872D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5345455D-45D0-540A-7343-88754562B4D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53525A6C-3774-4B47-B317-BC7DFE4FC7ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{535B31D3-E5F6-5AF1-D3E8-0DB1547EE9E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{536639BA-3B29-51E7-7AA3-1B9C6350D0C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53749604-61C6-0D7E-9596-3F160635C100}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5375AF10-2F77-4E74-B693-4668F6381999}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{537E69E9-ACE1-43e3-8659-06811DFE0BCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{537EADBA-820C-5E99-D69D-3B323F401B96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5388D0EE-ACE4-4C4D-8532-72F234399AEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{538BC8F3-2E1E-4D2D-A261-158DF6E9B407}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{538C607B-C599-70B2-C596-1E95443AFACA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{538F3C5B-B20F-47DE-B5E5-B227F48A6C89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{538FB3E3-3FBE-79C0-E95B-39FE4C068D18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53965717-3D50-4EF9-9105-99F22DDA3B82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{539825C7-49B2-404B-B930-058E06465B9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{539B931E-5B64-11C6-D5BC-63C163BA28FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{539DA0E0-74A7-11D9-9669-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53ABACCB-434C-4756-A02B-8C2A3F29FB7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53AE3240-61C3-1D82-14FB-7C4C6609B593}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53B5F2B1-94DD-43E5-8187-EB4E31F00701}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53B95211-7D77-11D2-9F80-00104B107C96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53C330D6-A4AB-419B-B45D-FD4411C1FEF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53C74826-AB99-4D33-ACA4-3117F51D3788}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53CBEE82-D747-11D3-9ED0-005004189684}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53DC3B5C-AFBE-1BA1-F272-090B4557AF48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53DCFACA-DFC5-49BA-C639-296257677BAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53E0B6E8-A51D-448B-B692-40B67B285543}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53E10C2C-43B2-4657-BA29-AAE179E7D35C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53E23723-3E7D-54A8-F375-229C52B58D7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53F082C5-72FE-49D5-A34F-C054CAD30DD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{53F2009F-9027-4BED-897D-E359CDE5CEDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{540430B7-4693-71D7-7221-03222E699C75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{540CF429-0FEA-4A07-9A9C-847EEB881F97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{542862A0-9B06-4B37-9494-430AACDE1B48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{542FB453-5003-11CF-92A2-00AA00B8A733}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{542FB7C1-AB05-4651-B5F8-1191C819E702}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{543670CE-B2B1-234B-CB61-1A45579C033B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306780}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306790}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306800}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306810}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306820}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306830}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306840}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306850}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306860}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F306870}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307200}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307210}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307220}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307230}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307240}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307250}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307260}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307270}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307280}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307290}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307300}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307390}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307400}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307410}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307420}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307430}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307440}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307450}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307460}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307470}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307480}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307490}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307500}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307510}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307520}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307530}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307540}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F307550}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54485651-524A-4245-5846-2D514F500010}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{544b28e8-4746-49ef-a4d5-8f4f3a3556be}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{545066AE-34C7-4842-B029-CE6C4D90D552}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54579C3D-A58D-4623-B5B5-465552BDA45B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5459D322-B1A3-2353-E6B9-75CA2F78B0AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5462ADE1-F778-1BD1-1646-7CFA2A6327CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54645654-2225-4455-44A1-9F4543D34545}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54645654-2225-4455-44A1-9F4543D34546}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54744354-0B7D-4DD4-9EF8-B0723DE67CF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54771E6F-A5A2-4413-8FB8-7B8F85398174}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{547746ED-16E1-0860-DA6A-36A40749FEB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5483427F-93B8-1470-5A89-E6B56484CDB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{549B5CA7-4A86-11D7-A4DF-000874180BB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{549F957E-2F89-11D6-8CFE-00C04F52B225}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54A41AE7-B358-4D41-98BD-BBBFFDF5186B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54A5FCF8-EF67-421F-961E-D46380F3D87B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54A80A05-D02A-0833-C3C8-11261383C981}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54A85A38-A699-4AEC-8F88-AB542210C93B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54B27339-D805-0CCA-0A46-6C14339687D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54B754E6-2A2C-67C6-D0F0-0B4A0F967563}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54C75FB0-6B8B-4278-BF7B-77036F15A69E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54C7D1DD-4296-451e-B756-1E94F665B4FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54CBB12C-3481-4C5D-942D-4976C0F0A406}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54CDD51C-B31D-50BB-1A3C-4E0D6A97A42A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54D97E54-CF81-20B3-6988-3D4B63A9D1DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54DC245E-7FED-62D9-2126-7B345897D75B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54E7E082-1DA6-412E-96B5-C290FCEF5329}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54EC170F-6EB1-47C6-9C4D-EB0BE20CE45E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54ED9B49-81D1-4866-95A6-30F01DE0047E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{54EE0A9E-A074-4512-A250-1DB60FBBB378}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55058199-D61D-2F13-BF3C-1E0B7FB6F311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55059D4F-A1AC-4837-AE07-4859101F598D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{550BE9F6-7447-45D0-B6D3-000FCD06B611}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{550E4BA6-1D9F-4746-0D7E-C3632E47952B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{550EE8B0-1B21-40F1-B14C-73F8FB9FB691}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5513E531-B333-7C14-5DDD-09064D204B63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{551826BD-C36D-1268-8AC1-56813E81B916}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5526B4C6-63D6-41A1-9783-0FABF529859A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{552D1591-7E25-76CF-C77D-3E00388A918F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{552D3DF3-F32A-459A-8C26-45AD5C1D987C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5531FD0A-6293-46B2-9075-C6845576F522}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5533068A-DE44-35D6-F687-29A5155227FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5537AA9F-7FE5-40E1-AEC7-D3B7E01FCA73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5537EC83-BC5F-2DFB-4D92-07E1204E1FDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{554BA5D5-8368-3B24-1E02-584219537F01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{554d7e88-a7b8-41c7-b4e7-6f2962dbb039}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{555A4FBF-B4EB-47F8-39E6-78534ECD9DBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{555BA194-F8C8-69FA-A668-54592932AC92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{556506BD-C5FC-51EC-4E1C-5DDA3F415483}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{556DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5574E139-F59C-4bee-9A61-150B0D3A16C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55910916-8B4E-4C1E-9253-CCE296EA71EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5592D97A-B649-4606-B7DC-470BFE2A3036}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5596C8DB-2575-4F50-DCFF-4F1A15741361}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55A1FC4A-2220-5762-61EC-23F41791C77F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55A3DA4D-1EE2-3592-2B47-0855F68B8D7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55B201FF-C057-E521-6D17-0489B6CF9930}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55B61359-4DB0-4FF4-934E-3B8C0FC707F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55BE9F0D-6CAF-4C3E-B125-5A13A8C9D0EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55D798F7-ADA2-4BE4-AFB6-3277F884B60D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55DB983C-BDBF-426F-86F0-187B02DDA39B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55E32B97-E620-49ED-8F94-F01904CB1AAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{55ee0282-b786-4f04-afa2-444d88908714}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{560FE6A2-F1DC-48b8-A96F-C4EAAAE09449}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56238299-39F1-4E9A-95CE-80F2E02D7A74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56262124-6251-5625-3072-548536364311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56269A74-91CC-F76B-2DDA-B355F51CCCFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56281c46-2a92-45f1-863d-e214733eb2d6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5629BB16-8CAE-2849-BEE5-71FC7CCB1875}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{562A67D1-F50F-1979-F2E2-6F2234B87CA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{563ED66E-531B-51D2-5DB0-5080C83DA4EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{563ED66E-531B-51D2-5DB0-5080C83DA4EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5641F13A-F62E-4326-A5B6-551103BA6272}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{564CB59A-2813-4CEE-B387-03D85322B54D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{564EC66E-5A1B-51D3-1DB0-5080C83DA4EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{564EC66E-5A1B-51D4-1DB0-5080C23DA4EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56512992-6109-0B73-44D6-68F46280DC69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{565BE5F7-E3CF-7776-8E67-1A7F3CA706D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{566C2B45-015E-43BE-AF6D-30F204494EE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{566CB5F7-D9FA-4B01-8A1A-168F706CBE41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5671198B-BC39-4012-9316-9475E94833D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5673A7C0-95CC-4646-BB07-3BD71234CEF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{568FE1EF-E11C-54E4-22C7-07361533EC19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56988086-8EFD-4357-E518-7C8E605B7150}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{569BF8C2-D1E5-43FD-9053-380FDEBD0A20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56A7DC70-E102-4408-A34A-AE06FEF01586}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56AFC825-A17D-3B43-9D29-4F98160A64AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56B3FD73-4F41-1CEF-ED27-78B439FC3599}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56b76b21-2f07-4288-a74f-fa30ab667d64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56CBC86C-A495-47DF-9CAB-0C7570844C3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56D25AD9-4DC9-1C93-0A17-2C273BBEE979}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{56F1D444-11BF-4879-A12B-79CF0177F038}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57062D9C-73B5-1FA0-B978-0EE914813D3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57200E71-C3C6-2E2B-366F-40E52E78EBEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{572110FB-7FC4-11D5-B57F-0050BAE7FEC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{572110FF-7FC4-11D5-B57F-0050BAE7FEC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57211101-7FC4-11D5-B57F-0050BAE7FEC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{572A659C-37C9-11D4-B552-00C04F797B69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{573A6287-E5A5-6254-D3D9-26380928F992}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{573C6356-0CD2-236E-E00D-6D6F4227B8CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{573D3055-A1F6-1E66-83D4-03CB29D17576}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57405E21-4F6D-11D3-BD52-00600827885E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57421194-58FB-49AE-9B4F-FD48869B9AD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57483112-2A06-1EAB-8D61-14825EE18008}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5753791B-F607-48CA-814E-91C14D081F9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{575A5AE9-B68E-4BEB-BACB-FE430448C654}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{576E5DAD-0AB8-5BA8-BDE5-4D0C7A95666B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{577E0E81-5037-2BA9-751A-530049CD16E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{578D8287-FB03-466E-A404-DD772E6CBEAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{579A6393-AA35-E053-9363-9A5735AA53E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57A2EF70-DB57-075C-1620-1E7C27440CC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57A70350-87D9-4EA2-B3AC-C1C1B5296035}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57B3B145-8CD0-2A4A-10A0-2B6C2B52BC52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57BE69EF-EF95-414B-9FEB-92F6F0DCE916}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57C469E8-923A-4623-BC67-D9E18C97A2ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57CD6D2E-0291-488F-B846-AF101B367DD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57DA7E73-B94F-49A2-9FEF-9F4B40C8E221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57E218E6-5A80-4f0c-AB25-83598F25D7E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57E56FE9-0227-60F8-8EC6-381F113649D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57E69D5A-6539-4D7D-9637-775DE8A385B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57F178BD-8A1C-3CC8-06CE-58B833529F7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57F93E57-3B16-5214-81DB-4A8B7908A2F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{57F9FEF0-6EAE-4030-A68A-30FDC38B1B13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5808D6CD-1E19-013B-AD8E-4C6069C834D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{580A1F3F-89B4-433B-BBDB-B97AEB13F3FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{580A5EEE-D820-15AE-382E-460B717CFD2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58120713-3350-2832-B48F-06257B9D9D2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{581C9855-AEE4-4446-B759-907A2F6E0C17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{582788CA-7014-4904-A4EE-6FB6108AFE8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{582FDCF0-A82E-4FC1-A6F6-0D2F36881F63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5834FB05-5DDE-41AD-983D-F2D3AFFCB2BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58359010-BF36-11D3-99A2-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58359011-BF36-11D3-99A2-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58359012-BF36-11D3-99A2-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5839511E-EC1B-4F91-ACE3-FB88E52F5239}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5843A29E-1246-11D4-BA8C-0050DA707ACD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{586dde35-e955-11d0-a707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{586FB486-5560-4FF3-96DF-1118C96AF456}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{586FF829-0981-0982-A15D-1144643B3AD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{587DBF2D-9145-4C9E-92C2-1F953DA73773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58853C7B-99B7-3754-F104-2E155705D97B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{588599F4-DE26-4C28-BA14-F4EB17E33481}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5886A6DC-AAF4-45E9-979A-8E5E6DEE30E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{589A6FED-A214-4FE3-8D1E-CD07BC634D89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58A06FB7-2878-419B-B54C-77A2A731C539}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58A7073D-4EC4-46A9-BDBD-FDDCC47544EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58AD0C00-1EFE-4C12-DE6B-656533BFC000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58B8AF8D-968A-1647-3A96-70F52758B7D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58BEB976-AC37-506A-B8CD-0E4D6F81798C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58C2ACF8-F9D6-3C29-545F-49C416E903D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58CDB34C-B4D7-418B-A0FB-C4C8A01C2F0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58CF0C48-3FB5-6720-F5E7-2AD667F9706C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58D324EE-2062-6566-1F57-2A699079E447}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58D89212-D0CD-2D6D-3C27-326622E9DC48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58DA8D8A-9D6A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58DA8D8F-9D6A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58DB541D-F15A-4E95-A5D9-5DF5EE13920C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58DBCE03-FFC3-4452-AB1D-C19EE9825A50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58E2DC6D-F00C-4338-91C6-D0F7D2C810D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58E3DF9E-A1B6-1835-A18D-012E6B94C372}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58E68548-42E2-479D-A9E0-86D9F2EAF02E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58E81570-D411-3DE0-794A-51596486269C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58e8ba16-786d-4aee-954b-59574af182b6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58EC3E97-3510-4BDB-8771-FF8337479DBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58ED251A-509E-45CA-BD0E-D25AC8F56F60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58EF2DBF-9F69-5F89-0DF4-59B83B01C571}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58F07DD3-924D-4141-BC74-299F523A95F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58F09F13-C542-3EA4-6EE9-51A94B362360}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58F0B492-A42E-435A-BCBF-C6B2608077BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58F9B276-E1CC-458E-8159-21CBC021874B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58FB2CBB-C874-45FC-A1C9-B62CC9E3BED9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58FC5E17-1240-7EA6-FFB1-415875C97739}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{58FE4633-3D0A-4464-BD5B-939C19B57011}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5908046E-C67F-4930-81BF-EA0BB3C48A8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59080FB1-A43E-4059-A155-18B1EAC7352C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59149D86-9056-502F-CBAF-702D4367FB08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5929CD6E-2062-44A4-B2C5-2C7E78FBAB38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5935C506-EA5D-5E0C-304F-390467141F51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59361CFD-0F50-5392-C338-0D9325A2539D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59399E33-FB54-48AB-8AE4-AE108B36DAB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{593B3B7B-2D60-43CF-8CE2-0D23B897DB4C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59450DB0-341D-4436-B380-B8377D8B6796}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{594BE7B2-23B0-4FAE-A2B9-0C21CC1417CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{594F0DC4-D209-11D6-BB64-0050BA8B3106}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{594F0DC8-D209-11D6-BB64-0050BA8B3106}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{594F0DCA-D209-11D6-BB64-0050BA8B3106}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59505050-F6C0-21F1-3E2D-6EA00389CAE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59879FA4-4790-461C-A1CC-4EC4DE4CA483}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{598EBA02-B49A-11D2-A1C1-00609778EA66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{598F4775-6FB6-477B-9842-E0426824E077}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5998B081-CFAC-11D5-822A-0050048E6E38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5998B08D-CFAC-11D5-822A-0050048E6E38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5998B08E-CFAC-11D5-822A-0050048E6E38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59A59039-2DA5-3520-6B19-3E2C52FCED4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59A9B4D9-0274-3F6E-EDD3-108B28FE9571}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59B1940C-751C-4F49-8E3E-59BE4B878542}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59BC5794-10ED-24CB-AF33-14983C3AE065}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59CCB4A0-727D-11CF-AC36-00AA00A47DD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59CD7310-98A4-48BF-BE77-C12032C98D31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59E487C2-48E2-7F10-3C07-16313BD6D461}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59EA5CD6-3E0E-4bec-A9A3-0839D7C95EC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59ED0D3E-CD71-3EAA-86AD-7C104B8610D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59F12660-2B92-4554-98F9-87295AD8A0CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{59F4F380-01A0-4083-9FA4-E3B827319F7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A0060B6-F332-3257-62E8-66C87BB2FAA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A069FD2-AF22-1BA9-9CEC-4CF44A411DDA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A10A2F4-5F95-4424-8776-3D2D25166410}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A114274-BC9F-340F-3908-0E9D2A3874B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A11DDAF-8AA9-3CB3-3BE2-0E56758F9D63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A1C8180-2A52-470C-938C-BFB4E63AA32D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A20858B-000D-11D0-8C01-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000008

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A20FD6F-F8FE-4A22-9EE7-307D72D09E6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A2B6DC8-D216-412A-BC24-17FB803A7481}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A329DCD-6B13-468B-0A25-22D570436485}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A3700EE-5330-4DE3-A9B6-D9B56E9791F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A3920C7-5DD4-00CA-888A-7F9277BE53CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A3A5040-4210-11D7-BD2E-00080E34122F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A3A73E1-E0A5-2C48-D94E-1BE859B063A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A3E97DD-2A08-48BC-8F43-C0DEABC90266}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A4889FC-E188-1186-DD7C-40616C4F4331}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A4D6915-C129-4E7F-A813-D14209B74F6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A5B6916-ED71-4531-8018-E792DD44156E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A66328B-926D-468B-82AA-E1ED55C6C17C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A6F2F95-3191-433B-8533-EB0B596A7BAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A842F88-2B12-2DB4-3EA3-162E2522B08E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5A9154CD-AFEB-2DC9-BC20-053C0EC42919}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AA06644-BC46-4220-A460-47A6EB47C96D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AAF6542-F4BA-4DF4-873D-4902ECBE794C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AB9DC29-F6C4-424F-B749-3903121CB4C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AD98CD1-041A-49AA-A000-B5A683DDB9FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5ADB740F-B428-53F5-1132-070C7635EA17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5ADF3862-9E2E-4ad3-86F7-4510E6550CD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AE1B161-7E4F-0BF3-8E93-6B834D915DAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AE2C382-6E75-4FED-D1BB-036940612A89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AE412BD-7CD1-1DA2-60AB-0F1657CCDDCE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AF073F8-B399-2354-C1FE-7B9D6AF8ADE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5AF21D84-3C62-085C-3BB9-3B72002EB170}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B02458E-82BF-1AFA-F57E-448034B88C8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B02EBA1-EFDD-477D-A37F-05383165C9C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B0C8DD9-4664-6987-B33C-43A870E14E59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5b0ccaa0-11c2-4c86-aea8-57441af991b5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B1A743C-F472-579A-BBF4-248577575CDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B1AD733-6E18-04CF-28CF-700E597BF86C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B290FA8-C865-0BFD-4322-5112182D3196}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B2BF4E4-7CBB-2E9A-32AF-2F58299F6283}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B330393-333B-4E47-877C-763EE9CEE1A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B358B7A-CDBE-2F15-D53D-01DB314EE826}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B3644BC-8144-4587-90ED-92393DC77084}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B3C6174-0DC2-792A-BEBE-4598435F5835}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B417294-469F-2262-F881-252573A8B916}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B4324BA-447C-06E4-6549-76F14807FDF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B4AB8E2-6DC5-477A-B637-BF3C1A2E5993}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B4B05EB-1F63-446B-AAD1-E10A34D650E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B55C4E3-C179-BA0B-B4FD-F2DB862D6202}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B5CAA68-7589-7B88-5B7C-14A929AF5CAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B7DC089-4F4B-77E6-8594-7C25794CC977}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B7E6FB1-3B03-4187-EF12-18BB302D5F9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B84FC03-E639-11CF-B8A0-00A024186BF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00002000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B88FAC3-E3F5-0273-91DE-4F915E3DF7FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B90B316-B858-0A5A-7737-546E4A8627AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5B90D589-89FB-6166-06FE-65F03DCDD401}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BAC7318-92A5-2500-1C5F-522133E3DAA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BC82BDB-BC03-4671-9A78-3EF2B68449DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BD51215-6FC3-192A-0F44-72151713FCD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BE3BE58-F10C-5BAA-81CC-22AB6D6E5A07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BE3C0A2-74D0-5EB4-F8BA-19E555ECBC12}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BEA8FF2-E20C-7B80-A382-07D27C1BC72B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BED3930-2E9E-76D8-BACC-80DF2188D455}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BF1355C-56C4-4D7B-A82E-F341B41B71A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BF2CFAA-7405-78D1-E06C-42E530ED19D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BF53D50-B1EC-47B6-A00A-0BD32BAEB7EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5BFF8CF1-8831-07E2-E9F8-669E750E32A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C00AF50-9737-4A0F-B728-8F751EB85E43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C015AA7-3392-4044-90CC-8E95019CFFF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C02E974-7414-08EF-E82C-38BF0823763E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C06437C-F54A-0B06-C454-2322257C74EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5c1d7244-aa30-44dd-bbb5-7f85b3ce83df}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C1E9E5E-2686-4E9E-F410-07A314419D3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C24626A-CC0D-49d6-8454-AAA5B97D4410}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C3853CF-C7E0-4946-B3FA-1ABDB6F48108}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C3A9EA6-4068-46B8-8B5A-692FB10607B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C3B87B1-8B57-7D86-CD68-6C75512C5583}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C3E6596-C64F-48E0-AC1E-B9C6EB3A5915}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C40012E-44CA-11D7-8411-0002A5F9D08E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C4F2CBC-F32D-4A03-9812-86F39379811B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C54AFBC-0BFF-6DE3-EB93-5D521C874630}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C5E59E6-6EB4-62F0-BE30-51C93B2A0BC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C62090C-3EBC-1E39-73AB-7C31532360BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C626A4F-28A7-4A29-9EC8-6BE20FC70424}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C62C810-3BB2-448E-9332-0EF2B6365D7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C636A7F-8F74-44C8-B652-9E155C03D9BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C6A1F46-7951-646B-C7BC-29EF20CE478D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C7035E1-314F-010C-581B-1822331E1844}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C7679A2-1EA5-6856-753F-75AC4D316E3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C7F15E1-F31A-44FD-AA1A-2EC63AAFFD3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C8A8A9E-41FF-413F-CF25-1BAA3023F87D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C9ACB72-0BE2-3556-050F-6EE34B3AF1BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5C9EDF1D-A073-2EBA-C705-783D2D801D41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CB16479-5AAD-6DB4-0AD0-6CCE42A578CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CB68E89-56EF-45A2-D8B6-7F9C2032EBB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CBA93A3-E0ED-11D5-A70E-00C12601EADE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CBE2611-C31B-401F-89BC-4CBB25E853D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CBEFC9B-DD7E-4eea-B5B3-495BF595D78E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CBF8C22-E9A6-11D7-90FE-000AE4012999}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CBF8C22-E9A6-11D7-90FE-000AE4012DB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CD50026-21B4-4E2F-404A-473B75882CCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CD5E0D1-1F53-7930-5D89-5074012C0E74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CDC7A97-F8E3-4EA6-B0A7-578ECD31DE2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CDD839E-255C-415D-9927-3AF98318D15B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CE9CE9D-8930-1233-971A-23373918B1E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CEE91FB-CC03-17CC-06CB-149F07F37157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CF3E207-C3BF-0507-D546-7F384944F7DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5CF8A355-F8C6-4883-9C25-49D01A7D25BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D08B586-343A-11D0-AD46-00C04FD8FDFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D0F16E4-47DF-11DA-8802-00024493948B} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D0F16E6-47DF-11DA-8802-00024493948B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D11B6DC-358A-44B3-B2AC-22B5DCBC936B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D11C3AD-9203-28F6-B162-486C25F07C1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D204D8D-935A-411B-575A-593B629E2DA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D2B5CB6-4C44-6C36-72BE-7D7F2AD2581A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5d2e074a-25e0-40e5-949b-5955421526c1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D3B506D-DBBC-0D03-FFFE-72E3788EBA7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D4831E0-5A7C-4A46-AFD5-A79AB8CE36C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D4B8F00-1756-430B-BA24-895941059168}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D50D513-E136-4F9F-B610-C7805E5F2491}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D547CBF-728D-512E-D39B-108813C755A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D60FF48-95BE-4956-B4C6-6BB168A70310}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D647E9C-6B37-4636-9A78-DADB1EB93BDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D6807FA-97BE-61E8-5414-77A523546F0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D70127D-73F6-4F1C-92F3-4088E968C5D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D7334F5-CF58-4F22-8502-6CC0ACB2FE6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D7334F5-CF58-4F22-8502-6CC0ACB2FEFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5d8488e6-071f-4694-b3e4-bcd1976770b4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D91DF15-39F1-4C0A-854C-0855E63881E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5D945E9A-DC10-4670-83EB-99DAA616628A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DA28BB2-DBC2-3013-69B9-2D6D57C36236}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DA62B68-0D48-11D2-A6E3-00400541EFEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DA6A3EB-DEAA-45AD-B303-64A474879FA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DB47A58-17B4-6F02-DD4C-4D4066CA27A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DB7E49C-08CD-3F8E-0BBC-530B16214E47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DCB0061-B7BC-450A-8F73-CE0761C7D305}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DD7B3BE-FDEC-4563-B038-FF80F2345B89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DDB1BBE-F498-7727-7F28-6BD77FBE303E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DDBD43F-0F56-490C-8CCA-B8A2249813EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DEB9A24-19E0-49E6-A6B2-110BC3E1062A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DEC5988-D0D5-4F03-B89E-97845B875F0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DED2823-A234-5EE9-3E4E-1F521F5ED262}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DEDD32F-8A57-08C5-BB1D-27F44981BAE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DF6FB84-749D-4AAE-AE37-708DE09B0588}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DFA8AE9-D621-4539-4E01-4D2A02E5604E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5DFB2651-9668-11D0-B17B-00C04FC2A0CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E0910C6-9E45-481C-A2EC-0EC29C96EBEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E12EACC-DC36-3092-4F62-469969032CFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E1ACE2A-8638-4775-8AA9-5C187AD40A82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E3E1DC0-239A-4067-A4A0-88902C108E58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E47627B-D89E-442B-82A6-F2FAB368621B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E4EA1B9-B0A7-360C-A085-02731E14FC36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E566472-57E3-03FC-46A7-4BDA40098E3C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E5A79A6-C67B-444E-BE58-BD0ACEFCDA07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E5ED40A-FDB6-41DB-E63C-269C01A15601}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E884F29-020B-68EB-49FE-02CB53DCB390}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E8FA924-DEF0-4E71-8A82-A11CA0C1413B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E92F538-B50B-46c5-9C5F-C6EECED3F6C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5E9755A1-314A-4ae6-99E1-B9F7DC7C7CF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EABC492-B558-782C-4828-36B54CECE860}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EACB6FF-8F56-2F10-0182-40BE33382BD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EB7CB50-E375-4718-B4C0-9AD12EFA2F84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EC0EED3-BA65-43A9-908C-7B5EC3570346}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EC6D3FD-3B81-7F95-E32B-365F002E0AE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EC85581-4389-12F1-C0AF-75C86633A041}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5ECB5602-A42D-42AC-9DF0-F36537567774}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5ED50735-B0D9-47C6-9774-02DD8E6FE053}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5ED7D3DE-6DBE-4516-8712-01B1B64B7057}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5ED7D3DE-6DBE-4516-8712-436325722327}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5EDB03AF-0341-4E96-9E9B-3171522E4BAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F0BE843-6874-0AEC-7684-07A719679B69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F10593D-150F-7DDD-E890-3249754ECD88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F18E0BB-CC8D-5D52-27E6-76A77FC1B100}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F1ABCDB-A875-46C1-8345-B72A4567E483}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F1ABCDB-A875-46C1-8345-B72A4567E486}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F234559-DF2F-3E93-DB0B-14A2650C9F25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F3B3060-09E0-44C6-86F7-BC7B02B57BEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F426A93-0821-47D2-A126-5A48A874B289}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F473114-9947-4FB8-7AEB-55E674B1E2CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F4C3D09-B3B9-4F88-AA82-31332FEE1C08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F4D3335-3194-4167-85AE-E7325F2695EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F4F9428-8B12-79C8-F7B0-33195169CD98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F5422F7-7159-4CB6-BE7D-2C7EED492762}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F5564AC-DE7A-4DCD-9296-32E71A35DCB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F5564AC-DE7A-4DCD-9296-32E71A35DCB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F58E97C-8807-1375-CB34-41EF092B0A16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F5DEF31-093B-566D-7437-533A6BD30474}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F6477AE-ACB4-1780-47B2-4EC83A903844}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F6BBD8A-18CF-4D55-8B4C-C9B4C9328DFE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F7AB1DB-A899-46C1-8345-B72B4567EE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F817939-E7CC-76BF-84ED-06373E3C2865}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F8ABD08-5022-3DE9-271C-31DC468885E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F9002A6-B394-346F-4081-691A6B14A5AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5F938C17-FBC7-4A3C-8526-85E5B1A1F762}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FA6752A-C4A0-4222-88C2-928AE5AB4966}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FABDDD2-CB42-1819-7BC5-75063259E4B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FBBC980-402C-11D7-8C24-00104B283DFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FC3F136-4F88-1659-8DF2-1554677BB191}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FCA4D4F-CBDD-4263-3814-463926792311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FD33E5D-565F-3E45-DD41-02FD366EB00A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FD9726A-4977-449D-8352-25FDD8A510B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FDC09D8-3426-48C4-9D20-A9B78FA99041}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FED5438-022B-5147-7040-62327F044B1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FEE4E17-6799-4ACD-DA24-2C086AE1DCFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FF1734E-19E5-6EFE-D02D-20BE536CE52A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FF52B8A-229E-3599-12BC-51F809E92BDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FFD4A60-C328-128D-44EB-21D258091D15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{5FFFC007-0D88-492F-21AA-5E985F9ABFC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6001CDF7-6F45-471B-A203-0225615E35A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60049B67-7D5E-2E3D-8D20-586A6BABFD45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{600A6BDC-C72B-4DE8-A117-995141471E39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{601774FD-4B3F-44F0-99E3-B0E4E0146F65}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{601F25AD-D536-4C71-B3AF-5461D32EFD53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6024AB49-B00F-4FC3-6642-579E0A4F49EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6024FCD5-91FC-4DC7-8481-63EABD5051D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60261C06-81B0-4DE0-9313-E5BA203A64E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{602890BA-07A1-4A93-A89F-6BDDD8BB9BA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6029B367-250A-4696-925C-641709CA7381}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{602CB667-63D0-0421-FD3D-0F7E7CAA9622}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60371670-81B9-4D06-9C42-4DEC1AABE62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60381D4B-8129-449A-A5F2-5417AD0571CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6038A83B-5647-39BD-6483-122409BD7B37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{603F906F-6704-6A2E-54A5-2872515F11EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60549BE9-A4A5-4A40-94EC-C19EAC88AD99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6059B947-EC52-11CF-B509-00A024488F73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00004000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{605B9912-9DA2-79A9-F516-4C9E6AE3F0A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60610E76-3595-4A29-B52A-4E643A4CCA41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{606220AE-90E0-41CA-BF6D-C89272ED680C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6069BEAE-CE16-580E-1B0F-19C92FE1CE3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{606ECF46-37AE-4B83-A71B-0066B32FA62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60751739-B331-1079-3ADD-39300F0DAC6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6076D2B1-634C-4685-843B-F826045EA5DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{607DF741-7D0A-11d4-9EDC-005004189684}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6085FB5B-C281-4B9C-8E5D-D2792EA30D2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60973291-0252-3B82-C331-57FC75FB7D68}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60A124A8-CCD2-1043-8309-422C773FA7C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60A85F33-5EF5-081A-CD73-720155E287F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60AFFA59-F069-5314-B509-24F859F00BEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60B14BA8-5470-41CC-8E36-B4F3659D385A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60B25924-C865-11D2-B0C1-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60C4DA83-6B3D-1CA0-6668-72B409CB47B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60D0C35A-B1A1-66D4-AF8A-16C948B8FA97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60DB71BD-AAA2-4D6A-BAA7-55D0CEDD24C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60F4F2F3-0AFB-4AEF-B21E-B03D1C95B49E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60F63095-41EC-11D5-B558-00D0B77F0A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60F630A2-41EC-11D5-B558-00D0B77F0A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60FB8D96-D4E9-461B-81A1-2356040B73E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{60FD4F58-4748-48f6-B661-5FCE71B0D907}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61035B30-F018-3EE3-E095-1B223528FB85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{610AAE8C-A80D-1A4F-358A-2CA50B623276}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{611B4A88-0F82-6DB8-F9CB-6CA77573B147}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{613C46F1-ABE4-52DD-252C-3E3D02095040}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61468245-A343-CF27-3452-44DF4679BDF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6148028B-D532-4417-8C0B-5A4A0B745393}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61549BD7-6D0C-12C9-3300-57F64CAF8B45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{615E4F95-C848-3314-0816-74396DCA803C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6169C83D-A9FF-27D6-A287-63C506C010D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{616D4040-5712-4F0F-BCF1-5C6420A99E14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{616FB267-5C60-482C-A8FC-D19468D981DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61753C4E-16D7-47CD-9034-03E0AF104352}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6178859D-A869-18E7-BC0B-16167AF5FF31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6180ADE2-084F-B0E8-8C0F-150845BF1B73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61877300-54DB-4746-BA42-03E03A2B269C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61A07A79-3D5D-43E8-B04D-81AF90D9E749}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61A97AB1-549D-4BE0-B996-95DAC5CF266F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61AD58F5-BC26-4BB8-3C82-1C127CD60FC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61C07AF3-01A3-4B85-ADB2-4EFD04E1286C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61C2AA05-E28D-2AAA-F800-50D34BCCEC0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61C75C99-8407-7501-25D1-51BA37318949}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61CCC89B-2EAB-45CF-A121-1A4AF9351665}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61D029AC-972B-49FE-A155-962DFA0A37BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61DA5293-87F6-4257-9ED1-25E6E3E23F29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61DACE57-9DE4-24B5-271C-279A6C1242B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{61F4DD9F-E9BB-6009-651E-33111172F99E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6211E70B-CE7D-51FA-5373-4D662D886961}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62160EEF-9D84-4C19-B7B8-6AC2526CD726}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{621D36CC-09F4-44F6-BA4C-C8FBEAA00207}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{622CA58E-3F46-08E6-8506-76BF1ED945CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{622CC208-B014-4FE0-801B-874A5E5E403A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{622F6799-CE86-5BEB-C267-3A5A7451C43B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6231D512-E4A4-4DF2-BE62-5B8F0EE348EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{624321F1-0581-49D8-99BD-2E952C2DF31B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62457936-6381-6170-3572-468926792311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{624A3CDB-8C0A-4902-8480-191582C8498E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6250593D-C919-1EB5-9BEB-26440B6E63C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62508794-D638-73E1-06BD-1F140C476038}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62631E26-B5A1-4AC4-A3AE-1CB72C6819C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{626482AF-17D0-5DFC-C12D-32A58E631863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{626735FD-B3E8-6D4D-9F20-6C2E2E97688E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6270DFC1-EDFB-4BC4-BE8C-842740BA290B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6275C07B-D390-402D-B38A-54D301A246F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{627EA5E8-068C-48D3-29B0-22350F9C2463}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6289FFCE-C8CE-7C50-F176-21D743424722}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{628D7849-992D-77BB-232D-149E6DCB3D6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62960D20-6D0D-1AB4-4BF1-95B0B5B8783A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{629C4FE9-B627-4905-AF5B-AD652BB1B5C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62A07227-C13E-2784-FAD4-2A1D1FF214D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62B497FE-25B8-0666-C85E-76033A779111}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62C9173E-C4C3-43B9-82F2-3DDD51663B00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62CD36BA-7A35-0299-8DD5-3532196CFC82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62E2E094-F989-48C6-B947-6E79DA2294F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62E5BCEE-2B5F-4866-8B19-197CFACB770C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62EA709B-FC31-482B-1C6C-7FCC5F52C08C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62EB0924-19D2-4226-B4B9-8AD1F70904C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62EC9F22-5E30-11D2-97A1-00C04FB6DD9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{62FBA4E7-BD9E-4D8D-8FBB-3C32999CB7FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63115826-133E-2096-427C-26737C37A91B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6314043C-7256-4016-8A99-467477F030FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{631E4745-C6E0-04A4-706A-4009548E72F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{631F7200-642E-11DB-BD13-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{633A0C49-03C0-789D-2305-5358046F550C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63487460-125A-3DF4-8B7D-09185E2B2D45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{634BE415-DA12-496B-B89E-329B73C4807F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{635FAA46-C09A-632D-4407-42F61D456096}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6361BFD2-95F7-2CC3-2062-6A904BA26D8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{636821FC-6F5C-2F1B-B164-E67214F678E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6368D1FC-6F5C-4F1B-B164-E67214F678E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6379A99A-9102-446C-A837-0623E1810D75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63859236-76BF-493C-A587-DF479EBA2D4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63930AFD-5A78-29C6-D368-312A11F06B5C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63AC7A50-D34C-482E-8EC6-ED749009CF6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63B2D652-EAD9-4D6E-93ED-2CC51D22CF02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63BA4FE2-CEBB-093D-854B-7F5A13C7F25A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63BF7BD3-471D-4807-B1D3-E46E8B469F63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63C0E8D2-9B7D-4246-AE38-6964C3301351}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63C55A7F-6E29-8D4F-5C76-4F850F28D13A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63C63D39-E2C0-7D22-52E5-0BFD458D212C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63CF97E8-4133-438A-A831-CC9C6D47D673}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63DEB31F-5B02-3AC4-10CC-45D003726F30}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63E03D4F-821E-4B94-AF1F-201882154FF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63F9EC00-B5C4-40C0-3094-15C80810947E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{63FD26C2-5AC9-13CD-9D63-7E9E641F2D15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64070A9C-DD0F-50D6-C129-523705F0574D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6418E868-1DCB-4225-ACAF-30ABB940A2EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{641F45A8-C6BC-C0A5-D417-0250AD6C37C4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6430B39E-748F-4359-FF60-69941258DEE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64311111-1111-1121-1111-111191113457}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64315D1C-053A-216D-7ABC-17CE6134837E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{644434A5-6273-34F5-6A18-11102A997855}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6451F285-9E41-4D8C-813D-794CA7BFEAB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{645abd8d-6676-48ca-8e01-272a0c237417}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{645D793B-33E2-4175-A7E1-BA490839358A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{645FD3BC-C314-4F7A-9D2E-64D62A0FDD78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6461D081-BC14-6BEA-392E-5F1927B8B098}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{646782DF-07D9-5816-C17D-32459D631863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64696FB5-BA15-4920-B789-F35D3FC0A36A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64696FB5-BA15-4920-B789-F35D3FC0A36B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{646EE4DE-19E5-50A8-0226-798500C580A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64726B8A-0CBE-4F80-90B7-1CA1BC69FCFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{647B8364-79E0-48E2-A4CA-233ABADA0C2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64815E44-12BA-1D83-F805-59676F7D841C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{648592A3-44B7-9AF8-BACA-02859776A1CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64992B14-E1AC-B27D-84FC-CD6941AADBBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64a21ffe-8383-493f-aa62-9279ae0f4785}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64AC5916-D02A-7BF7-9160-06CCFCD1636E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64BA30A2-811A-4597-B0AF-D551128BE340}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64C7DBCC-AA2A-46DE-BEC2-D38BDC7DE2B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64CB59FF-EE71-4055-CE84-578729AAB504}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64CC20B9-72CC-53B1-8004-1A80078CAAF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{64D712D1-84D9-281C-CE7D-32439D631863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{650E0DAD-7D8E-3A3E-6F3E-059B3A8DDDDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65194BCE-CBDD-4263-3814-463926792311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{652383EE-CA01-4aec-A763-50A08062AC58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{652CB87E-56B6-7FF3-3AC7-152867C91E90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6530A12F-3EE6-3443-1F3F-3FE12EDEF375}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65331993-1DC6-6440-C00D-56B63E9FA603}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6536CA30-3DF4-62A2-903C-09757CF2008A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6541B981-2E27-46B1-A2CC-8264A75B74FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6546CB25-A382-7950-75D3-55B40F7E2155}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{654B2765-1355-4511-D1E1-60D72F00772D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{654DCF3A-00ED-422E-BDA2-D7FA69261CE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{654FA3DF-7035-4CA8-07F6-24F1447248BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65664EE4-C158-7E61-1F6E-357326BEA6F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6570B782-1A41-4053-B2C9-12C7FCF0D84D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6577DA5C-7D15-0913-30E6-269C18F6AE91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{657B9354-BB3B-4500-A9B0-109B4FA64815}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{657E4289-FF85-784A-7F51-11EB59F7E88D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{657F70CB-580A-412A-B71F-AA29DBEAC0C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6596829B-37D4-40AD-971B-1E9041725C52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6599849F-069C-4E33-123A-248D2AF6C310}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{659E147E-BD03-4605-988C-AA6D7EA497CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{659F78EA-6FF2-40F8-8EA3-06F7418A209E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65B818E1-F4D8-4F96-A1DF-35F3D1C86194}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65BCD4D6-B905-07EB-545A-49934047BA5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65C8C1F5-230E-4DC9-9A0D-F3159A5E7778}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65CBAF77-19CA-4B81-86D5-7835D59BEA85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65CC231A-F9DC-5048-FA25-07D83DA53695}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65DACA60-F930-40CE-B936-2FB85746BA47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65DF883E-0BEB-08AE-8C8E-5DA7026035EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65E9801C-0472-47F9-85A0-8442D47A82B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65F1389F-5AC7-783A-0CD4-24F2133AA9F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{65F5AB8D-28A8-4930-8CC0-A8866D6D2CDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{660072ED-64D3-3B32-A469-0B114914BAF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6600D22F-083F-11D6-99DE-D172E92EBC2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66020456-CB22-487F-AC2C-09F6417C55B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6607C683-AE7C-11D4-ACD7-0050DAC291A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66186DDF-7016-5E68-6779-078F212B0906}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{661A9F9B-4309-1BED-4279-69263C659DD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{662FD6EC-8447-3A61-9602-7F0145D91D6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6635338F-D155-4F3C-F62E-286D7244462E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{663DE629-4FFD-A944-6F0A-64F98E925B62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66446E32-5EB9-4FEC-A06D-F3D88E2D5947}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{664A5B8B-508E-4DD1-89AB-502C91655D2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{664A7BBA-92C4-4086-8B63-D029A149629E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6656B666-992F-4D74-8588-8CA69E97D90C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6656B666-992F-4D74-8588-8CAC9E79D90C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{665ACD90-4541-4836-9FE4-062386BB8F05}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{666D6F56-9F1A-2306-99E6-11DF7BD28119}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{666DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{666E4D35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6671A431-5C3D-463D-A7CF-5587F9B7E191}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6671A432-5C3D-463D-A7CF-5587F9B7E191}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6671A433-5C3D-463D-A7CF-5587F9B7E191}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{667C5EEC-E3F9-3170-02BA-39F22511504B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66807644-CBEC-CBBA-CCA6-E1AF1EDA2D82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66853806-BC9B-1DFF-E148-675C39E3DA0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6685509E-B47B-4F47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66874D1C-CF45-7584-ABBB-283B1E1EE497}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{668B1E21-4DE0-450A-AB10-121220442EA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66919564-592F-4AB4-8B43-40B9067CCCF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66993893-61B8-47DC-B10D-21E0C86DD9C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66A9C4D0-BC54-4841-8FAA-DB98CBB77BAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66AD5926-0A97-4F40-8FCA-46146680AE70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66B2EED6-54C7-337E-3312-371E3E7ABA7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66B8663C-FA78-4C11-9806-581E7F2D2685}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66B90ADB-0BE3-40AE-8680-84A6F0577CA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66BBF7C0-5C58-4EC2-3040-5DD455F917DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66BFD491-0581-06BD-A351-38310260781C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66C2C482-D4EE-42A5-AEF7-0B124F278D47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66c54135-5aa1-47e0-8fa1-1619bead130a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66D6097E-8F00-417C-BDB1-1F76402CC99D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66E5C092-A60E-3F8B-74D9-774147F2BE77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66E8D77E-0CFA-42B6-38BF-1D6E25EB92C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66F38CBB-5F95-41B8-5737-51D81293D958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66FC9944-E0C9-4BFA-9143-65F3DEAF73FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{66FE8478-9F3A-46F1-8668-45A3DB1C4AE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67196B3E-55A0-49DE-BA11-66F07DF804DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{671AF29A-78DA-4F96-B4DC-91D9828FD591}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67259801-B646-538B-4A18-4360773639E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67270207-B9EE-4D26-9270-860FDB060CA1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{672B9918-9179-0D7A-A8E8-59A35CC48254}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67355a47-1544-4905-b698-4d7e5b62ec32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67365D8D-9276-45F1-8D12-F43AE0864702}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{673BA504-3DDA-4851-8B3C-37AE54E2D688}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{673F7DC3-6D27-2136-E8A5-6B443E74C2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6747781E-D68C-420E-A8CE-590484CD5D9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{674DDFA6-BB3D-427B-961F-E9EEEF293004}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6754942F-9AA4-11AE-563D-0AB86A494DD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{676058DB-89BD-11D6-8A8C-0050BA8452C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{676058E3-89BD-11D6-8A8C-0050BA8452C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{676058E4-89BD-11D6-8A8C-0050BA8452C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67625B04-AFA5-4F94-A316-F2E9A5F4B614}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{676575DD-4D46-911D-8037-9B10D6EE8BB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{676D887C-5B8A-6AB9-8100-5F0B39419B36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67717F15-6AD5-1557-E444-5C5234890D28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67925165-C4B6-11D2-B9C6-0000E84F59A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6793D547-38DD-4325-B35A-F1817EDFA567}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{679695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67982BB7-0F95-44C5-92DC-E3AF3DC19D6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{679B8632-EDAB-4448-A065-E80A389B3665}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{679E132F-561B-42F8-846C-A70DBDC62999}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67A8D847-B79F-403e-8D2B-D2CADE3A967F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67A90DD5-128D-43AB-B97C-565D2DD42A28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67B15B0B-160C-4579-95AF-858169659092}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67B50696-04BA-48EA-A697-28AA0EAA9C26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67BAE87F-5BB0-2840-E686-01F777B11DE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67C55A8D-E808-4caa-9EA7-F77102DE0BB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67C59F04-EFDF-5CAD-5EBC-42FA00A1E544}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67C89C18-B4F3-46A9-8800-E9E7A55AFBD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67CB4C62-16CA-45E3-9BA6-E81277C0F0FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67CEB069-4D92-45B4-960D-22157EC1D71D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67D26F9A-4ECE-4BA8-BF86-41398D5F25E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67DCC487-AA48-11D1-8F4F-00C04FB611C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67E0EF28-6DC3-4F95-8011-EF8EF00033EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67E810A3-4192-4E4C-AEAC-E277C4B8FBA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67F4B894-73D1-010A-BDF6-0D950B98A0ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{67FA9907-9678-727E-9150-732E7BA26C29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{680C6D78-CFBB-041E-6819-04EF062A6DF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68104BA7-CE53-2EBE-E159-2F6331956A04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6814A9EF-FBF1-46B2-A46E-56B401079C26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68170CB3-001E-4468-96B2-396A6614A096}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6817EAC8-5378-08D7-344A-5DCC3433A1A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68218620-3D65-43F6-AD47-D38D84B5412A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{682DE665-FE84-0999-9EAE-477E15DF92B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{683DFF0F-331F-44D2-B69B-46D7BFB58F32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6840078D-8687-4529-A658-70118FD16F1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{684F7105-56FF-1D37-38E2-29E753CEED07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68513770-A18E-11D7-B77C-00C0DFF3F600}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{685559FC-C836-43A2-B1EF-91B355F045E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6856A90D-15F1-7845-F835-57AF0D84E864}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{685EA35C-46B7-472A-883A-E42AF0255CB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{686A161D-5BD1-4999-8832-6393F41E564C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{686D3343-D00D-49A1-96DF-66F3AF62F348}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68706808-7097-4818-9AEC-CB1A0E7ACA51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68721CE6-C7C1-4C37-AB1F-51644F20B073}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{688A4A1A-D1FA-6A68-03D6-1F2B369E218D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{689C7A1F-3682-63DB-15AD-0E92406B0BE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68A3B225-BCC2-40E6-BBD9-569CAEA30746}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68D5CF1D-EC5C-4bdd-A9EF-F0E517565D50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68E53982-CCCE-48C2-89B9-C3C97638F9B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{68F260D5-5539-6C6A-0BF4-480C4251A3E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69095EFE-09CE-69B5-959C-1DE60CE12F71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{690B8ED9-7B35-4FBE-B69C-58D58F3E6B07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6912E537-F0CB-225E-E2D4-484D2F19404F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69135BDE-5FDC-4B61-98AA-82AD2091BCCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6916a25d-8a78-4147-a2c2-797764a863bd}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69357D4E-BF4D-4651-91E9-52ECD45A0128}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{693BA366-6221-3B5D-4F79-38CA4A8ADC87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{693E85BF-0A75-4250-BFCC-87BD34703E5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69550BE2-9A78-11D2-BA91-00600827878D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69555BE2-9A78-11D2-BA91-00600827878D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6955EC14-325B-2B71-C77E-03630F9D3DC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{696A7DAE-1AC1-7D71-544A-3E623F45FC9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{696A82AF-3AD8-5A16-A1CA-32A59A63A863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69771FDB-05C8-4E7E-7AF8-1A5C175716B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6980ACA5-CFB6-11D0-BF8B-0000F81E8509}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6980ACA9-CFB6-11D0-BF8B-0000F81E8509}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6986A6CF-9D58-11D6-91C2-00E02964E8E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6986D0D8-C851-24B8-CE3C-7B4A64B6D230}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{699FE9D7-EEA0-2D3F-DD0D-262F2996ED73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69A4F9FF-E915-11D5-A9F1-009099104002}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69A72A8A-84ED-4A75-8CE7-263DBEF3E5D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69ABAC57-9334-3C70-FAE8-6A8278D1C81F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69AD90EF-1C20-11D1-8801-00C04FC29D46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69AE0223-2CBE-4B6F-B905-C77C7734E0CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69B1417C-A1EB-4049-86B8-9CBE318E2B1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69C5E640-BF7F-56C5-1D12-462A6A8F972D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69C670C4-CF71-4795-9085-2158B8653778}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69D23154-CA31-43E9-BEEB-F78E6D1642B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69DEAF94-AF66-11D3-BEC0-00105AA9B6AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69E5F056-FAB9-113A-E455-54937F31E899}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{69FD62B1-0216-4C31-8D55-840ED86B7C8F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A194F32-95FD-143C-8F7D-43412C38A91E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A1F7C11-1206-37A5-3218-2A590B2A1917}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A2D251D-6E53-45AE-9DBD-1F815FA3E59B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A2FF9B4-C31C-4BE8-86D4-4443B7411FE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A34194E-1ED1-2482-331D-2A5A53C543FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A3DC106-EC60-297C-C40C-0B8B04E06F15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A4A7D33-C233-5A92-703F-14AB2D34B0CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A4C78C6-AA42-74C5-B13A-18D4432F8373}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A512BF7-EC78-4E8D-9841-6C02E8FA9838}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A54D6FF-F96C-47BB-93BD-9E758B86E3EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A595E94-D4CB-064E-8706-78194FC1AA91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A5FB2B0-914C-099E-57C1-6D377C564292}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A636570-F023-70CC-4BAF-5DB0775A6753}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A66CC28-F0A2-FCBC-D3D5-1EA3001ED26A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A6C5A51-F2EE-4AA1-8115-4EE8F196CE03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A6E50DC-BFA8-4B40-AB1B-159E03E829FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A6EBAE8-8C66-4675-B423-95B3BA530940}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6a6f85b1-e66c-48a8-8028-e03733b29376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A71F7B5-A784-5752-836C-73DA2013BBBE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A74DBAB-297A-4A49-B65A-EBAF2FBDC522}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A85D97D-665D-4825-8341-9501AD9F56A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A873303-E390-6767-654B-15D274D4CEE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A915D6B-B187-4724-B753-F338D8A157C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6A96C266-F125-4D60-8BE0-C247349A7CE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AA85413-165C-4200-8154-71166077B22E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AA93DF6-6757-4338-9087-F7601DE18402}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AAC65E6-4DE2-4766-9352-2960C2BC6F54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AAFF6B7-4256-15A5-4CB7-30A37EF9DD64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AB7158B-4BFF-4160-AD7D-4D622DF548CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AB959BE-E2C9-43D1-99DF-D78816FFAFD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ABB6C58-FEB7-43AE-946A-AF05D074F493}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ABC861A-31E7-4D91-B43B-D3C98F22A5C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ABF54E1-3C4A-11D8-8169-00C02623048A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AC3806F-8B39-4746-9C38-6B01CB7331FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ACD11BD-4CA0-4283-A8D8-872B9BA289B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AD686B9-AB56-4EBC-A804-9F70B55B4577}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ADC47F3-9670-4771-A89C-B7516A3F78CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ade4531-94c0-4c45-87c6-94fae6dde85e}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AE02E1C-8859-4F57-9097-5A55A56A4CAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AE1DE6D-7346-4E3A-9D26-F8D515BDB55A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AE3ACA6-1BE3-4443-98DD-EFFCFA793D35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AE7418B-229F-4A2C-AE1B-D5962888F02D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AECB3EA-733C-50B1-71A2-05035EAA4587}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AF69C4D-420A-4C95-B34F-E4635F84F53B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AF787B5-EDCD-4EDA-1700-5F042031E58C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6AF9BC61-3CC5-42A7-82D1-FFC2562A7289}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B12DABB-0B7C-44FA-B0B3-4BAFF3790256}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B214969-11EE-39AE-6D29-4BBB1100D880}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B2455FD-3669-4555-8DF8-69FD5BC846F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B280AC7-8B18-46A4-BF70-FC579A1B2F76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B283F14-9696-07CE-1A18-362442C45B36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B2BFB78-59F2-47E5-9EED-DCE619B03251}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B6B4C8F-E313-2DA7-9CFF-42EC07E01044}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B6E13EC-F78A-7A8E-89A8-23D53F9F6E75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B6FA654-E37D-1DD9-6283-7DEB36CD57F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B754AA2-0CE7-4822-9865-E33AFD03E407}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B75AFCC-5588-1B09-7F2A-1186404F2BC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B7E638F-850A-101B-AFC0-4210102A8DA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B7F1602-D44C-11D0-A7D9-AE3D17000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B8443A7-E6C9-432D-8AD2-43728F696168}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B8C17EE-D954-416F-8267-D2469F446386}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B8F0FF9-0DA8-249E-CAC1-47B2732095CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B936B64-75F9-6C50-D1F9-5A8436AFEDFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6B95678D-30A4-4FF8-A72F-4208340C1F7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BAD69F5-CE23-247A-0A38-494D437EECB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BBD6756-F9BA-4A7E-8C94-A801F740A608}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BC013D0-77D9-11D5-AB95-0050DA664D35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BC62EA0-17E9-44C7-913F-F2BBD8DF1106}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BCF3712-4D67-12F7-E024-35392E86FDF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BD97C5B-7A34-4AE9-8B0D-4E03F37A8DBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BDE1669-B490-48E3-B668-456314F2D6C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BE7705A-AE49-1240-3545-05B834D3DDC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6BFB2F42-4359-6728-DF71-16AE25D04646}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C288D9D-D9E8-19B3-12EA-40E805611F28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C2BE0C3-2193-5133-78AF-3C5318526DD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C2F594C-929B-7218-6E31-06986FFAFD87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C36FAD9-05D1-4FEE-9801-C0D8DE072231}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C413541-29A1-4FFE-894C-9D68313C9F73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C43F32A-4DFF-11D6-8286-0010A4066CF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C447D3B-8084-3E0B-3655-559F4BDC43EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C49A32B-6730-6C4B-87AF-DBA39448D8AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C622D52-0612-414B-A063-105A614D396F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C68955E-F965-4249-8E18-F0977B1D2899}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C69E319-0D03-47DA-997A-36586CBC53B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C8DBEC0-8052-11D5-A9D5-00500413153C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6C8FC27C-152C-512C-AD26-21E07A894993}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CA1C00B-90FC-4F3E-911F-95306ABA43AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CA1C00B-90FC-4F3E-911F-95306ABA49AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CB1FD48-62AB-3CFA-D1C0-2D83132DEAC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CBE0382-A879-4D2A-8EC3-1F2A43611BA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CC1C918-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CC1C91A-AE8B-4373-A5B4-28BA1851E39A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CDF3C49-20E6-48d7-811B-9F5DD17F1D90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CEE3302-DE34-0B79-8FE7-7B3D4BC23707}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CF4D74B-E6BD-4C8F-83D7-90D6439705B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CF69B8F-C65C-3125-3C4C-B94E80115099}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CFAEE33-950F-1A73-E41A-388B4965B264}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CFD19FA-D47A-4C1D-8044-33235651387C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6CFD436C-7AAD-4E50-992F-C0C87A94CAD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D012127-ABB2-BF82-D02A-24CBBD599720}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D038879-E41D-7DBD-0A6D-24597292C1AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D08AB35-A486-530D-EA53-675F665FBCE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D08C614-7D7C-4D7B-DD9D-6F0A21BA46BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D0AC7F7-B628-4581-A8B2-14D97F24AA76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D252C53-886E-3C41-AACD-04C1338E3D29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D32DA62-07DC-4719-B598-5FAB49D1E812}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D33B121-5C4C-4450-9D1F-7B67085CC199}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D34378F-050C-041C-9EB0-42D537FE3918}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D36CE10-7F1C-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D4B575F-6AED-41BE-9EB9-6A907132F35C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D4C2692-B5CE-4159-9A91-C76AFE24DA70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D5196BD-5A83-0C68-A850-1C3467BB664C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D53ADB7-6AD5-4A59-BFE4-7B57D2F4AA89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D55490C-1BD4-4790-BA31-84D261316E28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D5D4C79-8718-5038-CFB4-313F45D9C3F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D5FCFCB-FA6C-4CFB-9918-5F0A9F7365F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D63AC3D-D794-4E70-9D1B-5717041194D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D6516F9-C178-41B3-1803-15E24CB6C066}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D6D1580-5B74-40EA-97F4-3C2B46C5ABDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D6DDF37-B491-49D3-8733-600FA16940A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D794CB4-C7CD-4C6F-BFDC-9B77AFBDC02C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D797CF1-3D5E-4436-B891-0F12DEFBACA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D7D135E-F7C2-4A27-A87C-C0DFEB3A628F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D7D5679-4E81-430C-9C18-75FE169F1D07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D8B1B74-4AB8-473B-B479-253FA1936802}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D8F256B-6AB8-4398-8F86-1E56207DB77A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D940280-9F11-11CE-83FD-02608C3EC08A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D940285-9F11-11CE-83FD-02608C3EC08A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6D9F42B8-B7E5-4BB9-9A13-CAE53D44196E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DA0BC06-4619-4BA3-BEBC-FBAE6A428152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DA57D0C-F179-6596-2855-7C590D44B08D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DA975EA-CBB4-411B-97C0-DB0A892BF2C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DB38642-A70F-4C98-B82F-80D80E29E1E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DB697DB-F7FA-07E2-AEB3-117577976121}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DBCD792-280D-5E4A-16BE-73AC0B11D272}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DD0BC06-4719-4BA3-BEBC-FBAE6A448152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DD8B352-21A7-4C24-AC49-E9B4730C1823}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DEF832A-BACD-3581-7FCA-74E5789A3188}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DEFC59A-A8CE-6A4B-6212-410046CCE490}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DF0488C-3318-7687-11C9-60F043C0B7B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6DF5E318-6994-4A41-85BD-45CCADA616F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E061C49-A4DD-4861-95A9-F508C6CCF349}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E0C36DF-5A12-4076-BFE9-0841D6C997F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E0CBA48-1BF6-0911-D440-3F1E23B812A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E1C5E3D-A8E6-4A92-820F-BFCFE45BA158}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E1C7285-263B-431D-8B83-C3CBCE301704}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E21F428-5617-47F7-AED8-B2E1D8FBA711}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E224DF2-19D5-11D8-9BD3-5254AB1FD902}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E2270FB-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E227101-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E227109-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E22710A-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E22710B-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E22710C-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E22710D-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E22710E-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E22710F-F799-11CF-9227-00AA00A1EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E28339B-7A2A-47B6-AEB2-46BA53782359}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E28339B-7A2A-47B6-AEB2-46BA53782373}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E28339B-7A2A-47B6-AEB2-46BA53782375}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E28339B-7A2A-47B6-AEB2-46BA53782378}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E28339B-7A2A-47B6-AEB2-46BA53782379}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E2CE423-B3F7-4DCC-ACF3-8671CC20BFCF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E3197A3-BBC3-11D4-84C0-00C04F7A06E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E34D984-4054-45E3-8452-0159A2F0D232}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E3D2E1D-7B23-41c8-8A6C-13012A889F99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E44887F-5214-41F2-AB46-4728735C4CC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E449683-C509-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E49BE04-439A-0E76-56B1-50766AFC4E20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E4B23EE-D412-48BD-B133-60574061E429}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E53E70C-9089-494A-9F51-ABC499636DAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E6AA6C7-DD03-43BF-B63E-DC7ABC6F713D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E6DD93E-1FC3-4F43-8AFB-1B7B90C9D3EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E6E1B33-3CE9-2249-B5E6-12A7798E19BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E7A3740-8FFD-6087-20F1-5ADE7DA96985}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E83AE1C-F69C-4AED-AF98-D23C24C6FA4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6E9859D6-87CA-7FBB-4FE9-7D1948381023}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EA10B9C-FC33-49B4-987C-0AA989ABDE41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EB13411-7AE0-7A3C-AA84-43163D63A85C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EB57351-498D-4E70-92B1-E1A29CEFE972}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EB5B540-1E74-4D91-A7F0-5B758D333702}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EBDBEC6-56B0-131B-B05E-23C208AA4D7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EC11407-5B2E-4E25-8BDF-77445B52AB37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EC465FC-A543-43A0-9E5B-18A27C0DDC77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EC93FEF-A9B5-41F5-82D3-9C3E6BF0BD19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ED16EFF-3B18-11D6-9139-00E02964E8E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6ED1C1EB-FE7A-5952-1F50-264921E6D1FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EEB621D-02F7-4EE6-B889-C6218BFCFEA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EF3AE25-5A7D-40C2-9B44-9ED0068621C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6EF91405-4FCB-4633-BAB3-FA5B3DC40C3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F0AF815-B4BB-55E9-5012-53020EAFCC8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F0EDF61-8DB0-1190-DA1F-4F29049F7886}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F100783-3B02-4A0F-8995-CF4450A1AE99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F116D08-9F5F-46EF-9EE3-4EC4FC942FEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F16BBEB-9162-2CB1-CF65-143F0D84F387}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F1B7E7F-6A98-0AB4-28EE-06B4765E0C2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F1FDB90-0796-7045-DA40-21EF0CEC5513}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F242281-F616-4412-C8DF-2B926C533C75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F26ED6F-82C2-4B64-B1A7-40E644225E97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F282B65-56BF-4BD1-A8B2-A4449A05863D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F2D6A5E-E3E7-4F18-887C-C777650DEF57}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F396A67-F473-48C9-9950-636CE17E584E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F3F8C08-2506-4CD0-B1A9-E4A83383CBBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F4AD47C-432C-168B-5A11-022144B56B67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F57A7EF-2BA9-6226-B31A-41FF0BEDC195}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F5C0810-CFCF-72DA-015E-798754F4737C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F61B146-042C-6130-1743-17986C788FCE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F6DB43A-CE4F-0040-F3EF-4E9B4C0C6E47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F71C05E-6C91-4A3A-9146-9C19DA2E4CCE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F7A6580-CB87-615B-1A5F-5BCF02DF9120}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F85F138-3828-7067-F864-6DAA2987730A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F885F52-B45F-45BC-8642-FE3D56155A3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F98529C-C148-031D-2C65-68D2675C7BC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6F9F3481-84DD-4B14-B09C-6B4288ECCDE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FA20EAA-F431-365E-706D-3DBE5EDACC1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FAA64E2-54D2-0151-77AC-05DB602A94E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FB2639A-4BA3-4531-8DB8-FAB03E0A8FFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FC23523-1596-0D30-25A3-69270D6D6ADF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FCB1D93-2C3A-394F-E57B-40D3782B551E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FCCBDEF-8A8A-511B-A241-A98D04E8BB29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FDD2836-FA44-6DF5-C252-471232777B17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FE00B71-7251-4E00-9186-ED89BBB946B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FE569AF-9299-2C05-617D-037543873D36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{6FE732D5-666F-4331-94BF-5AA3DA9C0B4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7007ACCF-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{700C9079-FCD1-2CC7-85F6-357A2B78EFB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7011471D-3F74-498E-88E1-C0491200312D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7017a8f5-499f-407e-88ab-51d6752bb8d4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70230839-555C-4862-8D42-BB1E2352502C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70252354-FE54-4224-0D6B-55F7017FDE71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{702AD576-FDDB-4D0F-9811-A43252064684}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{702B7B0A-450C-2281-3FEB-269542BB2610}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70305BC2-B289-4209-A344-BE21F22BC930}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7035B17B-510C-6DEC-D760-51926FF44940}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70398008-21E1-7893-A40E-56070C9D6DD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{703BDF83-2C12-4D20-8BB0-106DDAB01B59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{703EA25E-2416-4624-A1D9-0B7C6D07783A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{703ED81F-3AF3-383F-BFB0-6E6116722957}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70522FA2-4656-11D5-B0E9-0050DAC24E8F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7057E952-BD1B-11D1-8919-00C04FC2C836}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{705E9481-27B1-7C41-28BD-8E93811F4081}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7069A73C-16EE-38BD-16F1-475E63381E74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{706D14A4-37A4-4DDE-A212-0EFA2060D575}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{706F3805-27D7-478D-80E5-E25D2BB030B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{707552B5-A3A2-5EDD-9251-06357DEA1918}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{707E6F76-9FFB-4920-A976-EA101271BC25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{708A028C-F7E8-11D2-B71D-00105A9D65D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{708BE496-E202-497B-BC31-9CF47E3BF8D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{709AFF26-6BB0-4AD3-A3A3-1286592465D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70A2F488-0731-05C1-F937-14B77AF9D3C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70A51FE4-7ACE-CCA3-8EAB-CDCE25CD862D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70A5CF26-C5AB-4B4F-81BE-380CA621AABB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70C0F087-BE8D-093A-A7E6-1849725B2656}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70C55792-51F3-0864-E0F2-72B62DC64889}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70C7CB04-2892-550C-3B58-18CA22A7714E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70C872E5-69F5-456f-B809-484106881B7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70DEEA2B-35C4-5C59-7F2F-7DAE35D93D59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70EB0C33-60FD-4A9B-79B3-65EF22A7A4B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70F6A776-579A-4C95-BA88-134253907752}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70FBD528-2D3C-4A00-9B8C-BBF441E534BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{70FF5EBE-7AC8-222A-B703-04AE61E123F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{710BCB5B-8C6C-483E-A4F5-FAF083B13184}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{711980C2-8C7F-4C55-A742-25659CD1C442}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{711B571A-7547-4918-AA58-C48AC791C4F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{711CC12F-D914-143C-5C80-131540361BC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71295326-AC78-72AE-7814-48F829D0FE1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{713846c9-b915-4818-a9c2-9c10cbedac26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{713A7346-6EE8-4C5C-BD80-D9BBF6786012}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7148369A-1105-4E85-83E0-085E784BA374}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7149E79C-DC19-4C5E-A53C-A54DDF75EEE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{714D9784-838E-61AB-6B43-7B20117FC19A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7157DCF9-AEA5-5694-EDA8-782E4CA7D14C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{716002DB-288C-4BF0-80CD-A467E78D8B55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{716157D7-3E6E-4C46-B5A8-F7AD5A5EEAC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{717A9E74-7DB2-1649-CD3F-6A7954C7C79D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7180B619-898C-79F1-3F48-163D406311D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{718B93E2-BBB7-5405-5C7D-719E580E7749}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{718F021F-F0E6-46AE-AC8E-834DCA966ABC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{718F4AD3-70D4-425E-9159-5598DFC732ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{719617DD-2EDE-39A7-A492-70504C129F85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7198F8DA-012C-4DB4-ABD8-923A54C87900}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71A53F3C-80CE-10EF-8560-5B8D23031228}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71B45E0D-2FD2-4EA6-91FD-A0AFEB696BD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71C6E10C-1EEA-4343-95BA-914BB518C951}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71CBDCD9-0830-4470-A890-35D364DA352C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71CC3BD4-6217-44AB-B8D0-96AEAF9A8678}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71D1708F-973D-4600-AF01-AD86688403AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71DA2A4E-ACB3-4065-9E41-8BC42EABE427}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71E000D6-C63D-4d95-85A0-76DF890982A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71ED4FBA-4024-4BBE-91DC-9704C93F453E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71EDDD85-E27F-58A2-B069-588F613642CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71F880BB-8549-1C50-7F7E-76FA51EA8315}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{71FB9D0E-0AA3-4C7E-B0A5-2EAFE69E876B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{720094F0-89DE-1431-EB96-27EA2494570B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{721E6521-4CAD-4A8D-A7F1-4E230B31EF19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7221B1D4-78F4-0D3D-D49C-56095F242ED4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72241AD0-9B55-4870-9E72-EBA80C0CB1B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{722513B8-B5B1-4ACF-9DC3-DDF1492219ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{722E8B26-1C44-460F-88BB-50C82B20E30E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{722E9618-E38B-34A6-0341-00F131C316B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{723280F5-2BF9-7467-60EF-26097F5A0BA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7235EF6C-8C81-4F73-A2F0-199A0E6F98FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{723B462A-1941-599F-1E10-036B20DACCAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{723D54C7-7483-4EB8-8EED-CE5B2AEA534D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{724510C3-F3C8-4FB7-879A-D99F29008A2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7250994F-210D-4ABC-8C4D-B2C014529FD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{726DBC67-A4DB-1629-4404-057E2C00254B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7273044C-0D3D-14EE-CE2A-45B765AB65D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72770C4F-967D-4517-982B-92D6B9015649}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{727D45C4-2BD1-41D2-B54E-97DEAF06AD9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7280333E-17D0-4246-9510-2D6170468585}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7299BA5F-7868-27CB-472C-27D139A6C678}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{729B6C61-BDC5-4C09-A1DE-A296BA0B89EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72A58725-2635-4725-8C53-676DFD1FEB8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72BA415A-AE03-4279-ACAB-39A3DF73FD4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72BBC104-FE8C-6D18-4EDB-51742F1B078C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72C1C3E2-D9FF-68D6-8D1C-51E222C8B82F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72C24DD5-D70A-438B-8A42-98424B88AFB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72CAEA53-9237-4166-84AC-79E89512EA13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72CEAE02-DF9C-49F3-9689-10D1B82DC343}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72D597C4-2312-4116-BED4-4F9A2B2F710E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72F807EF-AA63-6858-B636-2A94043AA4FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72F81209-6C73-4DE7-A3DC-408A8BD472FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72FF22A1-8BF1-11D5-9A3D-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72FF22A1-8BF1-11D5-9A3D-000021456A27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{72ff22a1-8bf1-11d5-9a3d-000021506a27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{730F2451-A3FE-4A72-938C-FC8A74F15978}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{730F6CDC-2C86-11D2-8773-92E220524153}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7313BFD0-62C4-40F4-8041-3FBDBC80AC07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73182355-ED2B-4064-A45F-49227EA0EE74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{731918D2-517A-47E2-886A-3BC1380C591D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73193767-E5BE-6238-E367-439767A0D5EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7322BCB6-9773-08CF-6344-64BE2B2FC2D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73292C32-D2AB-5402-EFE7-46970A58EFE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{732D6407-EDAF-4E05-9E19-52924788BFBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{732f6ff9-c71f-4599-8c06-9f36160d71b2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7331ed9e-7fb1-4fcc-bc83-6e1e57dd633b}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7332C907-D797-7C55-F291-198D06E07D02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73364D99-1240-4DFF-B11A-67E448373048}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73364D99-1240-4DFF-B12A-67E448373148}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{733FD72F-103E-4B9E-BCB9-A76064AF3C72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73468251-2534-8760-3685-423479197575}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{734D774A-B419-4FAB-8397-6A2822A8A6EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73529697-D46A-4F7D-8A93-01378FCAEDA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{735343B0-F4AA-5E15-8BE0-3549490E11EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73560915-B32F-40A0-B78E-4FA306B15C54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{735E980D-45D2-4777-AF82-9923D3C8D3AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{736B5468-BDAD-41BE-92D0-22AE2DDF7BCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7371F073-AC0F-4B80-BB2F-96A488CEFB32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73761854-2195-41D9-91CC-096370BC15A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73822330-B759-11D0-9E3D-00A0C911C819}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7398B460-FC4B-15C7-39BF-21A248C3AC35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{739A31D4-4018-43D0-9EE4-ECD71DE0EB95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{739B5585-591C-7E2D-E0A1-5D423398E544}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73A47D36-D601-B180-8656-082434013E8F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73BA12CB-F801-41F7-B199-0474FB66D090}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73BCBC85-FC5C-70B0-E5A0-1E4C6A528A26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73C98DB8-ADF3-40A3-A83D-2F1281126B91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73CE630B-4C87-4E90-B856-CAC9F35E8E97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73E0DDC2-A93A-4D64-97B5-646627F61DD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73E50E24-5A3D-7BAF-5726-633A6A93C95E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73EC4521-1CFC-71D5-9958-7E76051FCA16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73ED84D5-7AC8-9BE1-E696-6DD66CE722C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{73F0FD85-BD47-4A95-86D1-DE38860462C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{740CC636-1CA9-5DD2-42B0-3E341C2AB272}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{740D5E1C-D656-4BA6-E098-51E504DC66C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{740DA3EC-F0D0-14C8-CEA6-035568678520}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7411F8BA-29A3-3216-9DE7-024AC0AAB9F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7412C042-43B8-4F63-AEF3-E786DFAD1484}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74164B2F-691D-1C7C-9E71-53457321B27C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{741E01E5-DC2D-4BE0-B826-792D09527291}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7422DA06-7834-4703-9209-442E3A0ABEE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74266FA9-E6C8-11D3-B48F-0080C77B28D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7428F943-BC4F-4A39-3B43-AB433C523B34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{742CF04D-EE46-1423-E899-B91C547ABC20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{742D7340-4021-1DC4-1034-729F6499B8CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{743497C7-5B61-CC0A-FB64-0551A8520A21}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{743e191e-7e14-4a06-a518-a90778969725}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74426E8A-F328-E2DB-F1F4-04CC3867D3AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7459F54D-AC36-117F-1D0C-08C36E851CDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{745F0564-6ACB-64AD-874A-234F161D2A9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{746455FE-D059-47E7-AF0E-140E03F5A447}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{746E34B2-A592-45C2-58CC-0CCD7063A6D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74754897-36C9-4D94-D3C5-4A427FB8B759}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7475D3FD-5D85-49DB-8B9B-6968467B2D80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74802210-BF59-4066-9E7C-0E341DB4E884}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7480EC7D-221F-4873-A82F-8A80C3317D1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7488F5FC-95C3-4E17-A8A7-8F6F72F9F61E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{748A5D0A-68D3-11D4-A67E-00E098823A80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{748E6C81-DC7D-4974-BE84-016C7A71A0D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{748F572D-7D5C-48FA-22B7-03D65459F015}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74923053-A3C7-D6E8-2F15-746910432FE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{749CC722-9118-4BA6-B987-3C466886DCDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74A1CD40-9AD5-24A3-063C-2A710A39C1C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74A8B4A2-8FAE-4C9B-AEEC-4173B6F327A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74B0551C-BB3E-487F-977F-017E4E5E4B86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74B456D0-7542-0D63-B7C6-1BB1772F6E4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74BA63E9-306A-098E-DE46-281A3F4364FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74BC093A-540E-4340-897B-4653A8EB2F47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74CC49F7-EB32-4A08-B204-948962A6E3DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74CD40EA-EF77-4BAD-808A-B5982DA73F20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74CE80F5-19C4-4DD8-AF14-D9FC304832A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74DC8240-7AEC-1B92-E70C-55201D3CAC4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74DD705D-6834-439C-A735-A6DBE2677452}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74F25A2C-22B3-4023-8F1A-CA616C30A8B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74F8B7BF-1576-4268-B90C-B77BDB6B783A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74FA37CD-AF12-0877-B629-53012F5A6735}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{74FF9A4C-C77A-493C-8EDA-3C6B64AC86BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7504F0D5-644A-4103-9D02-95488B6CB9A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7507739F-BC2E-4DC3-B233-816783C25DC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{752BC9E8-4888-539C-5CF9-2765783EA85A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{753AA023-02D1-447D-8B55-53A91A5ABF18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7543EB40-E749-3836-4E99-2B396F5A4CD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{754515CD-5059-4133-B6D5-3757DD84D6C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7548953E-4371-6552-6419-A43F26792311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{754FB7D8-B8FE-4810-B363-A788CD060F1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7550C8C7-885C-5709-9BE7-1B071F99B794}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{755BBD1A-AA59-456C-AFEB-B4C42C4DCB6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{755E1A9B-011B-6CC2-8905-7C25432EEEA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7564B020-44E8-4C9B-A887-C6EC41AC67DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7584E131-BAEC-7749-DC6D-557764580D56}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7585AF6A-6D68-4896-A1A1-F23AA8FCF9F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7589EEE6-E336-11D4-8A7E-EE1D971D9B47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{758A28CA-ECD5-2AF3-F2EB-55F664AC16A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{758BC7FD-2B58-754F-C7C1-138A1E9B9CB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{758E207B-A82F-2971-1722-241305D277DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{759DE0A4-BCCD-2A97-D5CD-234301ECE32B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75A35F98-1947-2280-6DAD-13EA255BAD72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75A603E7-8BB7-4272-ABBE-9846FF1241C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75B3573B-A881-4D03-9D55-EECBA889AC24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75C11604-5C51-48B2-B786-DF5E51D10EC9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75D1F3B2-2A21-11D7-97B9-0010DC2A6243}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75D2080B-4857-4B96-9B7D-732634FBD01F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75DC57F8-D831-4AB8-86B7-4F826F4A0873}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75E1CD18-3ECD-6825-A0EF-721A79F475A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75FB8CD7-2E1B-080C-D696-7C7669D07A71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{75FE2B5A-D3A4-4EFA-AC11-ADC9C9459688}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{760A9DDE-1433-4A7C-8189-D6735BB5D3DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{760C9BC5-C855-7C9F-680F-67587747ED65}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7616447C-38DD-6D10-BB55-5DB25435FA78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7616A7F7-DF99-432F-870D-4AFEA0D079F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{761EA5D9-5171-432D-99A7-282109373EB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76214031-5F02-4CCF-9F41-C1AA29F93440}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{762AE8C0-6126-184E-DB46-66123B3621E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{763129A6-ABF3-4F3C-9473-5AF06DE124AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{763525C3-9E52-789F-902B-15BF2338FC36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{763A1949-7F02-4965-AB8E-57CBFFB1BE1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7648AC4A-76F6-4d95-B2C4-F0DBD88E5DD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76532682-A5C9-11D8-AE07-00D0591AB78A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76532683-A5C9-11D8-AE07-00D0591AB78A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{765E6B09-6832-4738-BDBE-25F226BA2AB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76640365-942F-42CE-B550-118A6850EE67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{766D403C-1FA7-40B6-A70F-538174645AF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{767A4FE4-F74E-4A23-421F-6347370327D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{767A622B-57E7-6ED6-B49A-5E9133086A5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{768B59A7-6E9B-65AD-776D-4AE74CFDCCCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{768C22B7-B27E-4126-B6CE-5939DFCA4651}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7691CDDD-EC9D-6398-170E-23EB6A2B55C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7696E7B2-082C-4FED-ADB0-0EA42256BDCA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7697DB96-5DA3-44F2-BC97-AD35E5F4CEDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{769CCD0B-C98B-2273-EED1-174B050651F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{769E6DC5-6BBC-6080-5C28-62B30C340272}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76BD8615-A0E7-335D-1563-6084760D8D95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76BEDF16-5EA5-49af-AFAC-94A201D29B79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76C13ACD-B6FD-4CBE-AC7B-46551F360048}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76C7D7BA-76AC-4192-A0B2-B6FB5D18C9B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76DD1A34-A1A0-D50F-831C-DB1852ADCF9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76E44D3F-E336-3416-1ECF-33834F3277F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76EA0662-D2D4-6E6C-FCD3-7EB67F731A65}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76EC9B95-D244-41F9-A5BE-6896EFFB40CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{76FC3938-C6CA-475D-8D3B-45F323A6B62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77021135-D872-515B-EE24-00ED44703D50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7702C521-76AE-42C0-A181-3B5A96C2EEF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7704D8D8-9EFE-4D82-9C89-0ECBA8434EEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77080609-5b56-4d74-b903-bed81495e81a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77110771-918C-4BE5-98D5-63DBEBC70D2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{771814AA-173C-43EC-8B20-17C81EECBEA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{771A1334-6B08-4A6B-AEDC-CF994BA2CEBE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{772546DC-8719-4F80-B82F-B3A92AAC96C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7726C35F-E49D-605F-2901-21EA3073B174}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77352337-3CD8-0884-3FC4-628D5E62CA43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{776943DE-5CC9-784F-A1DB-0FD8391C24E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77796DF1-102A-613B-806B-1A92039A30D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77849D67-5672-4B68-93E2-CCEFF1E3949E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{778F17FB-F17A-03DC-9577-3BE7349E3686}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77962960-536E-47EC-9DDB-52651519705F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{779D9B7A-CF80-406F-89CF-1D054D8A22D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77ACDB70-1E8F-33B8-6774-2201735EF1AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77B2F8DE-CB3F-4B6B-839B-807DD1ADBA1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77B67EEC-BF7B-6A97-15CA-47A473A7A7F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77B97866-F977-451A-8285-F6BC84601C8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77BB12EC-5776-5844-95CD-67D27E71175D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77C54576-4E63-5872-91B2-3309114C305E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77CD5014-9827-6401-67EE-25EF6581426A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77E704C2-8E26-11DA-A94E-397118DCF0DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77E91BAF-8C9B-4B96-BFC3-A168D0ED3F1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77EB5A1A-E884-4666-9A12-671EE46FD383}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77EF6DBF-3929-4081-AF2E-178D387E211C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77F1268B-6C19-4C61-962D-54691A128CD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{77FEF28E-EB96-44FF-B511-3185DEA48697}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{780916B6-00F4-484C-8AF7-A69CEAE0736B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{780ADEFB-0464-1FED-76AE-48996EF49EB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7817EA79-FA9A-0D37-719C-579B38788BE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7823A620-9DD9-11CF-A662-00AA00C066D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78364D99-A240-4DFF-B11A-67E448373045}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78364D99-A640-4DDF-B91A-67EFF8373045}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{783DDC9D-AE13-1520-2002-221D38324F3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{783E2386-A2BC-67DE-4154-78E379BEC6A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78485B0A-62DE-610E-2A92-5786584BCBB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7849596A-48EA-486E-8937-A2A3009F31A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{784AA380-13F2-422E-8540-F2280F1DD4F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{784EEEBD-6262-1043-A16E-47947A5706A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7852E0FF-F138-434E-BC32-760D05DEBB33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{785C9484-2198-7C61-21B1-859481184087}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78653A3E-A63F-42A9-A6FE-7524F4058767}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{786C369D-409A-456F-A13C-971EADA850C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{787DEC39-69D0-40B3-B173-E0411C59B300}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{788A7678-38D7-4EEC-9D20-67A86D21A7FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{788C6F6F-C2EA-4A63-9C38-CE7D8F43BCE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7891DA15-428E-11D7-BCC1-00A024831A8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78934132-3451-67A2-8919-678931572311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78A9B22E-E0F4-11D0-B5DA-00C0F00AD7F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78B6D05E-1877-65BA-7152-7AEB5694CBEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78B9DA3F-6E17-4718-5BE1-70CE2752B5D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78BCF937-45B0-40A7-9391-DCC03420DB35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78BD2971-EB54-4EE9-95F2-F6321B16AC85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78BF8974-A9A7-47CE-A9E0-29A92DF626E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78CA24BE-F444-706A-2823-303B43B9E573}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78D158D7-613B-5171-4D31-7E1061F7D46F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78D8F5A5-75FC-6429-ED3D-695116B3AAF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78D9DE8C-3C78-1247-58D1-68EC26DB8532}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78E0B5A7-580B-52A3-6E59-023C580920CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78E611A2-E484-4A0D-811E-C40100A3F452}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78E6517E-D724-4776-9465-9605DEDB0DAB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{78F584DF-BBF5-4296-839C-31DE60914DBC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7905958A-18C2-4139-9957-AE6F2B754818}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7916F057-223F-4612-AC84-E882CBE043D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7919E068-36F0-4BD6-9C2F-1785F81DB9AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{791fa017-2de3-492e-acc5-53c67a2b94d0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79369D5C-2903-4B7A-ADE2-D5E0DEE14D24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{793E0B8F-9387-4C53-8F0B-A903B72EDA63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79406F24-8E95-4AF8-9FEF-2EA2B504E707}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79442266-C6CA-475D-8D3B-45F323A6B62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79466053-7B56-149B-7CDE-0A8B70425DDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7955EA20-E0D6-4A77-88B6-120674D979EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{795E4571-C1F6-4E32-ACFA-21342C375E59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7961A3F7-E547-7A54-E59B-7D17572D5B48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7965A6FD-B383-4658-A8E0-C78DCF2D0E63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{796FAD50-6DE0-4CC1-85C9-94381CDEE4A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79742C7A-E785-5342-E2A4-0C494BB407A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7977A6ED-C4BD-490E-8C58-AA0849CA03A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{797D2477-E284-5239-7031-02130B93B3DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79814474-1DE7-05A4-4B93-23587C9E7959}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79849612-A98F-45B8-95E9-4D13C7B6B35C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7997B982-5B54-4C8D-B27D-227A83A084DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{799A370D-5993-4887-9DF7-0A4756A77D00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{799DF0CD-8D5A-2190-E4E6-76624BCDE902}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79A002FB-C126-462D-B4A7-81D6B42D1666}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79A4D241-DE89-11D3-AC85-00C04F2EE811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79A576C4-B7A9-47EC-B57C-2CE5CA6ECC6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79B31372-1686-17AC-94F6-0F2208AE496F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79B78D92-528B-11D4-86E6-00105AD18ACB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79B9970A-385C-7F3C-4C3D-7128282F864F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79BB2EA7-2ADB-4CB4-AF95-373AD4993F00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79C03BC5-6C55-4B5B-921F-C02B6F1ABD7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79C9FB71-7827-11D3-8DF7-00105A119B7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79CE3783-30FD-4170-7C53-13EB2999BA17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79CF57A1-F9D1-014A-7ED9-03BB49320606}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79D92AFF-895F-43AB-AC67-BEE00AB88392}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79DDF2EF-D881-464B-B2AF-5AF8816A3964}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79E390E0-1AA2-11D7-A4EE-00E0299AC815}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{79FEACFF-FFCE-815E-A900-316290B5B738}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A0B2048-6D1A-03E9-1C06-36C731EB5AB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A1693A1-AFAF-4F1E-9B05-EEC38A85FBF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A1A109F-58B3-414B-9829-5F4D9BE5FEDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A1AFF9B-D7C9-0F58-C90F-3882189845DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A22BB1D-4B19-45CF-9A10-20534D997ED2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A38130D-BEB7-4d60-BE7A-4C4AB6A85CD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A4418C5-0570-1410-F390-163C5B2BE62D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A533235-A128-434B-9F8A-9300A544D191}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A538AC2-EE48-1361-45D7-30656247FB36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A5C6872-78F2-4B24-BD41-A5C18170D55F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A62E304-C34C-571F-388E-3AC11A30C0DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A7E6D97-B492-4884-9ABB-C31281DCC4F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A7EB1F4-06C9-6292-8C78-1A286DAFF287}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7a7ff9dc-69ea-425e-aa1f-eccd44f58aff}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A8F5B7A-A74F-495E-8A33-DF6226D2BAD8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A932ED2-1737-4AB8-B84D-C71779958551}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7a9ce826-d8c7-447d-9eef-04aa853d8a42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7A9F40ED-3EBE-464E-AD85-063BFFB8C5E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AA0D71B-B22F-405F-E1DF-31033B399F5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AA10EBD-ACBC-0E75-CB39-295E4AAF5F8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AA8E517-9E07-4A1A-8785-0CEB5E8D4159}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AC06F58-F80C-4940-A14C-E09FE77F9DD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AC8E215-4593-57E1-4809-63147E20C61F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7ACB5731-5839-13AB-EABC-124791194525}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7ACC049A-2C3B-7FF3-A632-76262AF7F1AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7ACF9B33-C2B7-39C0-B478-67A55066759C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AD8D0D3-CFD1-1DB0-BFA4-31B415A1ED8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7ADDA344-1D36-4446-9F4B-B2351FB19EFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7ae64e1c-bab8-49ba-8817-baeda255640b}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7AFC0272-CA9C-3C58-AD1A-5F403611517F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B068023-1AC9-4168-A133-9FDD9361AF80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B1EE13A-FE1E-48B0-AC2C-8ACC5E3BB7CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B1EECCD-0A6D-4AD5-8AC1-4AF5722B3885}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B32F6DC-2751-4251-A011-7CE9E88E984C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B3B0315-AEB1-41CB-EF9E-3C856764EFE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B45217C-5521-3459-2345-AB36721975AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B4D79DF-9EF0-429D-A0E9-D9B138C6A53B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B509F0F-BBCC-4347-A6D1-C6AD0DCC7EB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B55BB05-0B4D-44FD-81A6-B136188F5DEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B59C259-40B5-1A9C-8496-60BD08F86004}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B6020C8-7F87-70B3-1AAC-B50F918B8A79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B61A787-3861-048A-F4B3-53D27C4F1955}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B639E5A-8AA2-306F-7CFA-215C5D76BEC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B6B6079-A483-43F4-9376-1CC374BA3600}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B79704D-8D4D-4FA2-FA30-48306D05D5F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B8151EC-B14E-420E-A84D-608DE40D697E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B871915-2EE3-4F47-4DAA-33AD6F161953}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B87A1E1-481A-47A5-B58F-BB1430DCC930}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B91DF1F-96E8-42BA-AB39-E1DB9CE9F371}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B9379D2-E1E4-11D0-8444-00401C6075AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00200000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B9A715E-9D87-4C21-BF9E-F914F2FA953F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B9E895E-D4AF-5A57-BBB4-0B2E31C01857}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7B9FD3AC-1DF7-7B04-6366-3DC469040230}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BBA6891-529E-694B-26E3-66993D2E10C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BBBD975-1744-5BB3-5AEC-429147138E1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BC3EC59-A4A0-4638-A3BF-C20B0665947F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BD7D7F3-568A-3CEB-6924-7A310241CC6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BDAF75A-0D6F-4F50-AFE9-333D08DF4005}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BDEE1FF-EB18-4A0D-86BE-8C666F031392}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BE183D2-A42D-4915-BF60-EC86FBF002CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BE4E188-DD04-47E4-8C1B-4AA330B18D9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BEAC808-D2BF-4B4B-9E14-A403477A669C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BEBE194-8935-1880-03D3-574C4E57A5BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BEC402F-75CA-14D0-9351-14AE7314530E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BED0340-176B-44BC-915E-C21C1DD6F617}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BF3A7DB-A516-4E24-B40A-F60B34699E26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BF451AC-2010-4804-B256-DB2F0A8D9EB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7BF58804-E672-4B96-8EEC-BFCCE6492C9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C1175FD-4799-49B2-835F-0F69834BE53E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C2377F6-6C14-49C3-A578-41D5999E34DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C23C900-36B1-5278-1554-06CF217B66AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C24A476-8B03-46ED-8CCF-CE8AE7213C99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C298E05-ACE9-31D5-DF10-3A103D816FB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C2A9087-D747-2FA0-F82F-49AF5374E007}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C2F2C76-1489-450D-B8FB-0B9692D788F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C3845B5-4B34-43CE-99DE-3BFAD5308E68}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C3D1ECA-6771-4DB7-9DD8-6A3C1D6C0F67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C3E3EA0-F318-43FB-952E-74736B2F6789}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C3F28C5-C9ED-6126-CC13-244C6868BCF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C559105-9ECF-42B8-B3F7-832E75EDD959}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C5E5671-7A1D-4AE8-91F0-496ADF2825F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C6232F2-C4A2-69B9-32A8-5FBA343BA2DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C756B54-9CB6-50D1-F71E-568839DD6F36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C76C055-ED6E-4535-A70F-CD476E727F67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C820231-B17A-35B6-3356-9BCEE3DD750B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C847AD4-3291-1C6E-D60A-341A71DE7316}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7C8780B2-793F-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CA83CF1-3AEA-42D0-A4E3-1594FC6E48B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CAA184C-91E7-4E84-8681-32F2A0D68DF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CAF96A2-C556-460A-988E-76FC7895D284}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CB093AC-11DF-46D5-9343-CE4BD90C159C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CB90D90-5B0F-567F-64FF-249D6E2FFDE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CC036F4-60A1-4C79-F085-31AF7A6FB53A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CCEA6B7-9FA5-4943-97D2-10D023CF0861}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CD20E91-1F31-41DA-8379-479EA31DF969}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CD3F786-A9CF-1916-75C2-2E6C334D4C17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CD4138D-4147-420B-9749-00A13B526785}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CE3B9DC-8061-3E8C-43FF-32CE5BF9DF1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CE3FFFE-53D6-47b5-896D-D4233C77E271}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CEFC93A-54C7-0201-1106-1A561041CE91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CF1A5D0-2AE3-47FD-9876-E6A9D8FCB772}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CF43A81-D835-7E3E-5F60-38287E676204}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7CFBACFF-EE01-1231-ABDD-416592E5D639}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D00738B-6974-4794-98D4-DE79A07ECD81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D064D71-DD76-4596-90C0-921766AD560A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D06D34E-EA46-7ABF-E1FA-5BC81108C456}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D0E8987-BA21-483A-B1AC-149DA2F39A5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D0ECD32-54A8-3626-8561-3F1D464E6B0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D1086EA-0B5C-4D41-BEE2-01561705B660}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D283E1B-D0CE-62D5-CC62-0BB544A18149}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D39A396-CBB8-4739-B97C-83FAA4682E00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D435027-F646-4BF9-B2C5-0EF4940D5CA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D4971C9-B206-2F44-A8BB-29AF54751CE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D6BEC01-15E2-46F0-8ED3-D715DE09A8F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D7D6758-062B-44ea-A251-F8E40FF541F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7D98221E-AF8F-4D29-8BB1-1DFABC288173}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DA0C0D6-F018-3B53-2047-0F951331E69E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DA39570-5FD2-4F18-94B4-20730CB3F727}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DA7BE7D-A382-4AA7-A125-CA55A2070125}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DAD2714-EB48-4F4A-85E9-1446F04AE979}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DB16CF0-6404-6B55-9316-790976307F0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DBBE57C-D7D4-5573-54BB-519C6ABFB43C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DBFDA8E-D33B-11D4-9269-00600868E56E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DC46B3E-E61C-4610-877C-4BD8D8543465}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DD0F859-8156-3431-AD88-73904BF45A40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DD896A9-7AEB-430F-955B-CD125604FDCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DDC41FC-21C6-2A1C-8076-07C9601FEE40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DE3EFC9-5F86-4A76-BCD4-DB81DACA7163}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DF140C4-BD96-2352-2FE0-4A6846BBA5C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DF8A66B-BCBB-33DC-9116-5D16116BAEE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7DFFBF11-DD58-6505-6A12-7F4F4FE8DB67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E093FD0-5372-4FD5-9C7B-875668B4CDB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E0EE0EE-6C30-11D2-B9D7-607672C11E07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E183B53-C985-2EF0-B700-60F854A7ACF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E1952D6-97F2-7DE6-DBD8-72BA76F07000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E22206D-52D1-11D4-ACB8-00C04F2EE811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E22206E-52D1-11D4-ACB8-00C04F2EE811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E2BD015-DC2C-3489-C6EA-3AAF66E0785F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E33BC81-0818-11D5-B50D-00D0B77F0A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E3B884B-D21E-0730-BC9E-7A2F0A0A5581}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E4DE558-EBD9-4373-A34C-523D23B9EDDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E509F67-8818-6BEA-BDDE-758B10156E29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E5DA25B-1C13-4B78-837A-B938624EBA41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E66936C-FEA0-4984-AD26-7B6661AC5B2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E6CAFB1-7FA0-54BD-E2C7-64CF17BA625F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E74DC1C-73C4-47BC-BE06-F9DD4F6EDFD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E7C90AA-7CBB-4773-E9C6-25675172A9B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E865EDE-A0AE-5954-2C34-420E5D9000BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E86617B-EA83-4273-B34F-A2CAD38C739F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7E88B8B8-2D14-07D5-5FD8-4A5867E2B664}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EB15626-CB8E-4174-8A72-C055B12B4310}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EB22F36-2CCD-4003-89EE-6CF40EBC4282}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EB2A76C-97AE-4CF3-9C6A-EA0F61F137E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EBB0A63-A7EB-43B1-9A85-E9C114591FF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EC618F2-C506-4221-9F56-792B92BF762E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7ED8F7EE-660C-65FA-F896-5FF1521B934A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EDC96E1-5DD3-11D4-B185-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EE6582A-1329-46AA-1DE4-40265C7BBF93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EEA54BA-9308-26D0-BE93-BADD1B28DF1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7EFD9523-62E5-3C30-7EBF-386031047611}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F0E7E0A-3386-464F-A0F0-3683782C1227}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F0F5DA7-84CB-11D4-8137-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F1232EE-44D7-4494-AB8B-CC61B10E21A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F208C01-1FB1-4BC8-B918-82E287B0BB79}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F241C00-DAB6-11D5-AAA8-0001028DF1BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F3871C0-0A92-2F5F-A2CE-465A40B30501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F44C4F3-0C63-3F0F-0DD2-0BAE5B243C3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F46E0DB-EE4D-2A44-E925-6F20545EC8BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F47B2C5-9B4A-1665-656B-1FB12CF98E02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F5649CE-41C3-45A2-F9DA-7DC07145FCD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F5B7F63-F06F-4331-8A26-339E03C0AE3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F5FFCB8-4838-43CD-80EA-A7EC9C744281}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F6828CA-9E42-462C-BC60-418C8144012C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F8133E4-D75B-7509-0492-5A8D2E0272C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F884F49-6D69-2FA8-81D1-6F8350D96636}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7F916321-2E01-4127-B6A9-28EF4B177475}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FA07F64-9AC9-1B16-72A9-3D3F22171FD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FA55359-7223-410F-BC82-EFB3E3DED07F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FB39839-665D-4D47-873C-D3FC9889FC3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FB39839-665D-4D47-873C-D3FD9009FC3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FB6297A-4D96-4A5D-87AF-DE48B2EB5ECE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FC19C98-AC4C-4D06-96D9-49F082D19FD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FC91C90-8256-4868-B4B1-DACDDC9A4546}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FCF04B6-6354-47EF-B45E-A48268E92757}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FD44536-9DF0-4034-939F-5BD4D98E3187}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FE09BC4-8EFD-196E-20B0-731F785684AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FEE611D-5FFE-50C4-5DE2-297C33AED4EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FF925A7-BDE8-708A-9920-4E22118624D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{7FF9D9E2-532F-409B-9526-CFAFF22FA412}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8003A1F9-DE91-4EB2-B97C-FE3A37DB0CAB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{800A0C44-E788-419C-B8B5-1B4964C56785}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8023A3E7-AB95-4C23-8313-0BE9842CC70E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8037F7F0-80B6-453A-A7CB-5371A4A09BB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80440127-2315-4464-88B9-7ACB72F43ADB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80611854-49D7-47B4-9E5B-D8E56D77C6AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{806418DF-4A40-43DC-BC15-31439276C045}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8066D3A1-D93D-4A0E-978C-C192FBE7BCE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80672997-D58C-4190-9843-C6C61AF8FE97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8071E65A-3F56-4426-8372-8667CD213057}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80751B22-3FB8-4ED9-B029-E6F568BB48A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80841D20-757E-4A6B-9934-2B3CB9AE83CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8085E374-ACBB-42F9-873F-49EC7E244F97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{808EAF87-61B8-4EEA-8B85-27480D1BDBEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{809F4121-120B-4889-977A-F2680E95F89C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80BB7465-A638-43B5-9827-8E8FE38DFCC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80CB7887-20DE-11D2-8D5C-00C04FC29D45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80D484FE-0AA1-4D80-9FF2-5B196084E051}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80da93c1-27bf-4e51-8529-f20adc0ff248}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80E81A0E-9741-4FBC-8EE3-3B78C04ADA1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80E8743E-8AC5-46F1-96A0-59FA30740C51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80F1B906-D066-11D3-AD70-009027B8ADBC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80F8F9C4-1DD2-11B2-85EC-DB7FE292D43E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{80FDDAE7-D472-4E1F-8C3A-36B75A091C44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8109FD3D-D891-4F80-8339-50A4913ACE6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8110581C-FEA4-47AC-ADBC-DE958DD0F354}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8114F47B-F609-4C4C-A34B-65B147C919B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{811ABD55-9D94-4892-AB46-11D7DA29B8AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{812886BE-AB50-4EAE-92CF-9AD63437E3EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{812AE312-8B8E-11CF-93C8-00AA00C08FDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{812F3AC0-3BD6-2304-D117-79A34D52E785}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8135EF31-FE8C-4C6E-A18A-F59944C3A488}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81361143-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81361146-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81361149-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8136114B-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8136114D-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8136114F-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81361152-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81361155-FAF9-11D3-B0D3-00C04F612FF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{813C8E86-4C90-4617-B59E-E130CC068140}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81463526-1357-4638-2418-538263794561}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81513602-D72C-5DAF-5DD5-E98DFA1E5B90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81566074-267F-41e3-A51B-2599A3AC9EC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{815A82AE-CDEF-11D8-BA48-A6D245798277}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8162E9D5-6450-477B-A902-B0A5E9417CD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8173dbe4-66c1-401b-b84f-50a8380343f5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81957768-D393-43F4-BED7-366F9BF1EF76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{819F8AA7-FB5F-482C-9575-265D90163967}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81A99149-F047-4090-8AAD-D11FF4EFB734}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81B426CF-DF25-4FBB-B4AC-1011A5BBC9A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81B5668F-19F0-4CEA-8D4E-BF8E82404EC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81B9C506-46D3-4667-9018-3D6575CBC046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81C06BF2-D0DC-4154-AEEA-602A32F0DC51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81E41F92-1DD2-11B2-986B-974047524725}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{81F0756D-1409-4DAE-8DF3-B35F517BF65C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{821F87FF-8245-4972-9E28-732E92EC2F51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82315A18-6CFB-44A7-BDFD-90E36537C252}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{823ea0d2-42c1-43c0-8f25-728cbc5e2195}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{824BAF29-BE21-41AD-9010-F95BFBFA1108}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8253D547-38DD-4325-B35A-F1817EDFA5F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{825875B5-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82599E0A-8C81-11D7-9F97-0050FC5441CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{825CF5BD-8862-4430-B771-0C15C5CA880F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{825CF5BD-8862-4430-B771-0C15C5CA8DEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8264A5B2-128D-4E28-8AB3-DEDE046A7279}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{826B2228-BC09-49F2-B5F8-42CE26B1B711}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{826B2228-BC09-49F2-B5F8-42CE26B1B712}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8271C2A2-2B93-445F-97BF-F5E5363225CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8272B062-BD4D-4EAD-A149-45B3CE3F5CDA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82782BC8-FA2C-4BE4-BB97-EDBFBE5D7A96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{827A2ECE-D76F-4BCC-82ED-D6A287C11211}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{827DC836-DD9F-4A68-A602-5812EB50A834}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{827F77FD-1ED8-4b77-B22A-AC491B064E82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82818A07-C340-4960-A28E-0927E420A6C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82847700-FE61-46A3-B3EE-761A1E312ACA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{828A9ED2-C5BB-4CAA-BCB7-A4CC024AAFD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{828DEFB6-7F3F-49B1-A024-2B849D619E24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8293D547-38DD-4325-B35A-F1817EDFA5FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8298D101-F992-43B7-8ECA-5052D885B996}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82A96266-90F7-4178-8037-0B209C4AA5C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82B98006-7A56-11D2-A26F-00C04F962769}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82C9202F-07E7-C95D-0A61-7FCBB3DC4E2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82CA10AE-D2F8-441E-A01D-4DFC46F37612}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82EB8C15-5D4E-409D-BE5E-7BEEDC51E15D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82F55658-CA6D-4754-B313-5DCAAFA0BB42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{82FC4503-8459-4239-9B85-0617BEAA950A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{83252F41-71B7-492E-8B2E-A68AA3E301E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8329660F-E248-4872-98CC-FB9C4FEC7BA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{832BEBED-C3DA-4534-A2C2-B2FFF220C820}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{832F1D48-1D15-4E0D-8E37-4D5822C3537B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8333C319-0669-4893-A418-F56D9249FCA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{833E29A5-5208-472A-81E4-CB04C407924E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{834261E1-DD97-4177-853B-C907E5D5BD6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{835E0A00-6A5D-11D7-A1EE-0050BACA5AE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8370EA03-975C-4FAA-B4C0-C767892776F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{837CCA31-1813-40EA-80BC-ABA9D97CB64B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8392A8A7-4886-481F-B945-650207D618A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{83A5F7B7-DC75-44CE-9195-264F41709FA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{83B14523-CBC9-447B-8B1E-2482DB2ABE73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{83C02270-7BC9-444E-ADBF-E7AEBA849154}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{83DD9741-94B8-4BE3-B577-828C752AC215}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{83DE62E0-5805-11D8-9B25-00E04C60FAF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8415DB30-2775-4EBE-B4AA-AD4256221832}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{841A9182-5690-11D4-A258-0040954A01BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{841A9192-5690-11D4-A258-0040954A01BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8422DAE3-9929-11CF-B8D3-004033373DA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8422DAE7-9929-11CF-B8D3-004033373DA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8431328A-1050-42A8-A615-809F40D3037D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84480A87-0AE5-11D5-AF6E-008048E23503}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{844F4806-E8A8-11D2-9652-00C04FC30871}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8462112E-2D10-4D27-AA0F-D0326D3CE7EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8465D755-AFE0-40EF-BC5E-2290D2C1F31F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84695FD5-A8A8-11D8-978E-005022E14DE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84926CA0-2941-101C-816F-0E6013114B7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84938242-5C5B-4A55-B6B9-A1507543B418}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{849B9523-785F-4014-9CAF-079FB4A74C61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84B71424-B020-11D4-B198-000102C6D473}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84BC9DE6-2283-47EC-8375-1773F6FF9633}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84C43108-013C-4513-8578-F50080B9C9D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{84FACCBD-5E16-47A9-BA19-FB4E8E24811F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{850A1CAC-33D7-4DDD-8571-31C9491B4497}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{850B69E4-90DB-4F45-8621-891BF35A5B53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{850C7964-9320-4055-BE11-7D7B562A6417}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{850CA405-2949-4BAC-83D2-08A2F4C32ADE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8522F9B3-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC898}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85369352-6230-4276-AF3E-C59C51E2459B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85382E07-2F7E-4910-89AD-16F2E97FC152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{853b581b-09bb-4ae6-9663-231f1c98fb40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{855875B5-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85589B5D-D53D-4237-A677-46B82EA275F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85597C9D-3994-4B7F-8CE3-515E632297A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{855FB119-4791-423B-BC32-BA7E9F037BB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8561AE3B-1832-471B-AC4F-DA479D635B8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{856B6CBE-B0C1-4B4D-8586-2D6E9DF3E4F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{856E36A9-A123-418A-A2CC-A05B3BF11AB9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8576DE55-EDED-4675-AF10-BA15EDDB4D7A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{858126B0-3708-4051-AE8E-B48521401CA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85A616EE-142C-4D52-9F45-C469964E109E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85A77577-A8CA-41B7-AA1E-DDAD4C0B12B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85C2C2A1-3F20-4EAD-ADC3-BD3217391543}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85C76FBD-6218-4379-95C1-B4F37BF6180A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85CBFDE0-B26B-4EE5-BD3C-4DE111DE763E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85CC6BFF-5A5C-4A76-8FC8-DB0787DF1597}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85ce298d-a0a8-4f87-93f4-95b8993b60a0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85DDD882-701E-401B-8A7D-D51227048214}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85DED05D-2EC2-4E04-9406-AB25F577F706}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85E0B171-04FA-11D1-B7DA-00A0C90348D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85E517D1-1B6B-4662-AF6E-4B9738091DCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85ECAFCC-BDD9-5B03-97A8-FA65CBE8809A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{85FAEA13-9C62-4917-8571-B35C563A1943}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8600AC1E-BE58-4FFC-BD5D-F2A8EC38C838} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{860489A4-76CF-496C-ACA6-534F391D5332}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86059629-45EE-4AA6-A994-672B68AC8B44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8606F990-FD48-4428-B8C3-E8C78BC7B8BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{860BB310-5D01-11D0-BD3B-00A0C911CE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{860C2F6B-CA82-4282-9187-BECCBB66F0AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{860D28D0-8BF4-11CE-BE59-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8610E1B4-57C3-441B-9821-C81C51C3AC0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{861261a9-fd3f-4c82-83f6-f91e55e0a575}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{861D5757-3A7E-4C46-966E-8CD53A0D0013}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{861FDA2A-2B57-4BDA-8B8B-305C9D5D8604}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86227D9C-0EFE-4F8A-AA55-30386A3F5686}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86450826-9507-44DC-9009-F92D2F5864EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8660A526-27A4-4FBD-85B2-857E82A25971}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8665ACB9-CFFE-DD54-1155-C4D8910B4D74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8670EE50-01F9-47DA-AC1E-CF8549E9E521}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86790AA5-C6C7-4BCF-A46D-0FDAC4EA90EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{868865EC-0295-4C7D-B25D-9F65314145E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{868B015F-3515-44DB-B0AD-182CD058985E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{869518C3-FBA5-4D75-8A14-7047437E9498}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8699D723-6DC6-47D3-B55C-489BA006B917}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86A0607D-6126-45AE-8A29-46C181AFF4D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86AA461F-2A5B-4889-B543-E1BBA6746D61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86BA3446-BCC4-323B-9EC5-EEE4D1EB8DB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86C510E9-97EF-4749-914F-0280247BE3A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86C77A3D-7EF1-4B9A-98C6-35D24D051DE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86DC8694-AACC-4CE6-B8EC-A75DEEDA698D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86EEF11E-FF16-48CE-B1A2-474B663041A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{86F4BDA2-C04B-4662-953A-9A47C1F10C5C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8701E3B9-DC63-440B-83A1-80F27A4FCAFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8702D9E1-890B-4BF2-A233-FA44E582B2DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87067F04-DE4C-4688-BC3C-4FCF39D609E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8707b264-3117-4353-9f85-5f7b9ee4ee78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8711CF54-E9C5-4DB4-9B9F-7D67393CC771}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87153590-8172-4dec-aa20-2824165c8b5e}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87185E78-A61B-4DB3-965A-3235BBD7A622}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8721F16D-CBF8-4CE5-B924-18D64E12E77E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8728D167-41A6-4561-969C-CD75049F83AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{872ED12E-C4C2-42BB-833A-9B237F275CB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{872FD14E-C8C2-42AB-803A-9B437F375CB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8738B430-6CF3-4B27-86D3-6D3C5E70702A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{873EB32D-AE1A-4183-89BD-45A77F761BE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{874443FE-AA33-4EBF-A6AC-73208787E62D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8754BDD3-32CG-57AA-C341-A358CCAD70E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{875DFA42-0F20-449b-B8AE-4795E5A30B98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87632451-1331-3451-2621-452727222157}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{876A58DC-46B3-4364-A7D4-FBF7A498D202}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87766247-311C-43B4-8499-3D5FEC94A183}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8786386E-4B22-11D6-9C60-E5DA06D87378}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{878E357F-5394-D3FC-2529-834BB5916006}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{879A6393-854A-5F9D-9363-9A874A859D5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87A2A7C5-EFEF-4200-9575-A4AE9325F9DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87B1E57C-FF70-4C69-9CE8-57CB8F67ABA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87C1805D-C5AE-4455-AB39-E245BB516136}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{87D1A6EF-8CBC-458A-84B5-0333562418CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{880CCF80-EBF0-4F5C-B1F2-A2B51ECAA401}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8816EA7A-5944-4277-B98E-2C0A46FB36E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{882F36A6-5178-477B-A00A-2E1D3B7E8E80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88316521-214B-11D5-9DC3-0050BAB29D49}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88351CEF-BAC0-4A9B-8380-31A173E2926F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{883A8AAC-C536-4F37-9D4A-DF1DE5FE417E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{884ACDB3-4AAF-9367-9D54-D0E962DC5EC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8856F961-340A-11D0-A96B-00C04FD705A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000021

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8869786C-8E72-45DC-911D-AB3416AC1DF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{886DDE35-E585-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{886DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{886DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000881958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{886E7BF0-C867-11CF-B1AE-00AA00A3F2C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{887C6954-A49B-AE65-9C19-FFBAAC4615E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{888419D5-3FC7-4E87-BAD9-256147BD9CDA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8886A618-B60A-4863-BD8B-42A24B14FC90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{888826A1-3C63-4687-8696-482FDBB129DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88B2AD1F-D747-D23D-2ED5-D17ABE325110}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88B79166-13AB-4D04-AEE8-7AB1CDE75D7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88C51E90-8E9C-4C96-8A45-574D88B63FAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88C9975E-3995-4C53-BB17-B893F278049A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88CA7B26-F60D-444A-9A5B-00CFF12BD4DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88CC91DE-5930-45AD-9E04-6B1233609FEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88CDD2BC-DC99-4A23-A276-02EF368D3DEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88D758A3-D33B-45FD-91E3-67749B4057FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88DE3E1B-3D01-4032-9BAE-FD1994A3D7B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88E50F1D-4790-4C6B-BEE3-D54E46B6EEF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{88F0447D-BAC5-4AA4-B184-3781CD93D605}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89044184-F260-4FDD-8FAB-2662814846E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{890C7964-9320-4055-BE11-7D7B562A6417}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89133BCE-57D0-4D2B-AFAF-A97B74AD704E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89155686-8863-471a-A58D-85C6258A1A82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89262B45-758E-476A-B7EB-1ADFFF7DCAAB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89395594-0331-455D-AE2A-4B5A1EB33BD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{893FAD3D-931E-4E53-B515-B1426D63799B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8940E505-72C6-44DE-BE85-1D746780EFBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8952A998-1E7E-4716-B23D-3DBE03910972}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89580613-09BB-4DF6-8C2F-41896F7EA5CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{895FDAAE-9464-458D-A2F8-0DBE95788620}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{896EEA37-4CD0-419D-BFC6-EAC38C0F3624}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89731480-D47D-4DC4-8A36-BAAE55E094C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{898827FA-0AE9-4F7A-ADD9-1E7CE37CF4B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89923A78-1DEA-41DC-A323-88DA2DE7B5AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89AEAB46-8E8A-4045-9003-5614BFBFE90B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89AEF01D-D237-49C7-84DC-4E1904C1FD31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89CB5038-1DD2-11B2-BCB8-BDBCD920DCE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{89E4AABA-3B21-49B3-B922-8CA35193C68E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A044396-5DA2-11D4-B185-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A044397-5DA2-11D4-B185-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A0443A2-5DA2-11D4-B185-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A05273A-2EA5-42DE-AA75-59EA7D9D50D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A06A1A7-9E64-4359-8556-B6EA03D69814}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A0DCBDA-6E20-489C-9041-C1E8A0352E75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A0DCBDB-6E20-489C-9041-C1E8A0352E75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A0EA51F-CA7C-4D97-9F22-0C9EB939F4A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A337D49-E037-4E3E-94AB-F8C030A8EBE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A406068-D45C-40B9-A096-38AC717FB608}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A553C28-BB90-4D7E-884E-D7297C602DE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A5E6109-376F-46A7-AE78-714BF8F611DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A79D959-1251-41CC-B29D-4CF8B675D41E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A7D38BE-849D-478F-A7CF-55EC95722358}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A880893-E6B2-4C29-B168-181A4EF6B852}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8a8c78d4-62f0-4a79-9c1a-236282a902dd}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A962B0D-A667-42D9-B614-846566825231}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8A9AEFE1-924A-11D1-91BF-BC1505C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8AAB9925-CC78-4BF5-B014-A089DD64D237}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8AAF9204-7148-4576-8F68-016875076F73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8AC9D850-044D-11E1-B3C9-00805E499D93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8ACF7E80-3254-4F9A-9D11-39E10E04973A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8AE10EE3-84BE-4D3C-8106-7020BF3F0142}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8AE68B04-D492-4474-A6E2-FD5FE884F4B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8AED5DF3-6E0B-4930-B1A5-F8AA8D757497}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8b02cc27-79e7-4966-84c6-4de0cfbb2946}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B0B6F79-C50D-4EA6-8F65-BDF18005DE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B0FA130-0C3D-4CB1-AEB7-2C29DA5509A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B21E351-5F9C-4CDE-8B27-C94984568E3C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B22270A-71D9-4AB9-B11A-2EA1E5292F42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B224779-3B0E-4FEA-8AE1-B66C20DD840F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B309141-83A9-4C92-BCBE-2ADA24058DF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B316DA1-9950-4926-B9EA-1AEC124AFA45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B3B8135-9DAA-40E7-8941-962795F9C1CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B3B8352-30DB-4790-B697-010DCE7BC63C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B40795B-DD1E-4A0F-8949-1D34A1A2B600}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B43C593-4EA8-4A6C-B1E8-6F301C7E84CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B477303-698C-4EED-B9F6-C715842FBE33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B48D7CE-80BB-421A-9353-08E2E1DA53C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B51FC2F-C687-40A3-B54A-BB9EBF8D407F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B637DAB-09C1-4509-9C41-B7DEFE0EF726}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B6DA27E-7F64-4694-8F8F-DC87AB8C6B22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B7971F3-4BD8-43A4-A432-5A80DB640BA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B7CD17E-428B-4EE7-BBCD-21875FA05D7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8B936702-C234-40D0-B69C-A2F669A33978}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BB0647D-D9C2-CB7B-7651-2618BD82261B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BC199B4-330D-4009-AB9C-D55AC919DE8D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BC6346B-FFB0-4435-ACE3-FACA6CD77816}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BD21D50-EC42-11CE-9E0D-00AA006002F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BE3050F-AD0F-4AB2-BB9A-83AF2E0E70F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BE41825-B286-40EC-B8BC-DA5E23299D88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8bee818f-684d-4e29-a217-ad7b3d1f469f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8BF5B8FC-11CB-409F-8C91-4D4CA04A1B6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8bfe5620-68d5-4e27-bd18-6d0633ba9e87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C2A05C5-780F-4A2E-AE1C-FB8181F860E4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C32931D-9CBC-4126-83BA-55EAAA25B255}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C56B6CE-C53F-44C4-9BDC-A9BC1711D05A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C6C6922-6258-44AC-9912-53964AC55272}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C6C6922-6258-44AC-9912-53964AC55276}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C7164C8-8E5B-4932-BD7B-0995EFE1CFF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C7A85DB-99B6-4477-B14B-28FC27766244}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C875948-9C60-4381-9248-0DF180542D53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C940BCF-B05B-C4F4-7803-CA891B093591}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8C96C749-2D32-4A52-4A9F-8F0B3B4E10F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8CBA1B49-8144-4721-A7B1-64C578C9EED7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8CC5CF9F-B05E-49A8-9540-DD8EAD0A8912}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8CDC6A46-08AB-435B-A3FA-7CC00E74EC9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8CE077D9-6360-406B-81E0-3FCEB10BDF90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D0BC7D9-D337-11D5-8233-0050048E6E38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D0BC7E6-D337-11D5-8233-0050048E6E38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D0BC7E7-D337-11D5-8233-0050048E6E38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D139DD1-6BB5-4103-8C89-41560FF2E107}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D45EEE4-4377-4090-B4D0-75185B9785C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D5849A2-93F3-429D-FF34-260A2068897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D5849C4-93F3-429D-FF34-260A2068897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D5CED9F-53D5-4AF2-BCAD-601790EDB3B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D618742-6CE8-4291-BF20-CA5A2DA78E4C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D624CC5-659C-459e-B6B3-39DBC6F2FF80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D6A7949-37F7-4A15-A8FD-5FC01001517D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D7E4555-1237-4DEA-BF40-1977FCA588E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D82BB89-B58C-4F21-9C5D-377F65947806}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D83B16E-0DE1-452B-AC52-96EC0B34AA4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D8BAF56-B581-4B90-A549-C4AC6B03F1BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D8C2387-7F80-4022-9BE6-43630A969558}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8D99D2A3-317C-4929-8A5D-21140259D93A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DA5457F-A8AA-4CCF-A842-70E6FD274094}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DAE9202-0019-4D30-A5D2-AAF02D4DDC37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DB672BD-330F-11D8-8168-00C02623048A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DBF02DA-4360-4A7E-BEA1-347B87816327}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DC1F789-E073-4363-B40D-07376BC5ECC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DCA6B3D-1FCA-4500-B210-76119BB5C69E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DCE908E-9E35-11D3-9431-009099104002}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DE0B272-74FA-1FD1-B7DA-0CA0C9B348D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8DFD5077-FB25-4397-8D9F-ACFB8CC7E34B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E13DDE1-E013-47EC-9C4C-27C2F78BDD26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E25AC4A-B129-451B-BEE2-3B510BB751DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E26BFC1-AFD6-11CF-BFFC-00AA003CFDFC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E3595C5-6F6D-44B2-BC8B-FA2DAF1EE33C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E3A1531-F462-4628-ADD8-D32984637641}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E492649-10C7-42A0-87F5-C3CD14303686}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E4C16F3-45C8-4B24-99E6-F55082B7C4F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E5A2506-A3B7-4219-8ED2-BCEB8FCA968E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E65B894-C2E9-11D5-BCD3-00E018987501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E65B894-C2E9-11D5-BCD3-00E018987509}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E65B894-C2E9-11d5-BCD3-00E018987519}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E65B894-C2E9-11D5-BCD3-00E018987521}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E65B894-C2E9-11D5-BCD3-00E018987522}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E65B894-C2E9-11D5-BCD3-00E018987609}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E6CFDFE-79A8-421C-B854-04081690CE6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E95A960-674B-11D7-B26F-0050BA2338AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8E9C4F32-BD3F-4C49-9AF5-3F4C5D32EBD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EA23D66-E057-4D62-A8C0-86961B453F07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EA58D13-80D3-4D37-A348-6F54F221DBE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EBB1743-9A2F-11D4-8A7E-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EBE6D20-55AE-4DE5-B9A6-C4530A3F4073}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EC5ABC2-0B35-43D4-82E0-C54F72D78976}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EC6E9AD-00CD-F0A9-F1B6-4AC573FE579D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8ECC055D-047F-11D1-A537-0000F8753ED1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EE1AAF5-ED6B-4601-B333-CD30FFB8B39D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EE42293-C315-11D0-8D6F-00A0C9A06E1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EE6BF73-B370-4D13-9126-EB0071178F2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8EF45F60-7FD5-4724-90BB-BB72335007B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F0C9957-9C61-4672-9382-07161BDD1C4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F0D6EED-BC11-4E7F-8276-9748947E4A50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F1A15A7-92B0-4467-AD12-369F60174008}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F2183B9-F4DB-4913-8F82-6F9CC42E4CF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F24DE00-0D66-4F93-9405-3F21E97AEE99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F24DE00-0D66-4F93-9405-3F21E97AEEA1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F2C1D40-C3CD-11D1-A08F-006097BD9970}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00080000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F40CC34-FE77-4618-AA3D-BD2EFACAA8DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F4E5661-F99E-4B3E-8D85-0EA71C0748E4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F500FAC-6A31-40B7-BD3E-791AA0DCB8B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F575708-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F59F897-6923-4B3B-8156-4E55D19DE99A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F6EB1B0-D0C0-4D55-98BB-D19A8BA72A32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8F7D96AA-489A-4194-AB34-21EF42507932}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8f95beaa-dcd5-4eef-9c91-fa0218b13d1a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8FAA7A38-1D1E-48e3-B77F-6A98A9BA49CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8FABFC3E-691B-FD4F-2FDC-BBBF3F5AAACA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8FB0F3E2-5193-11D7-9F88-0050FC5441CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8FCDF9D9-A28B-480F-8C3D-581F119A8AB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{8FE7E181-BB96-11D2-A1CB-00609778EA66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{902E575E-FFE9-4F32-BC7A-6CD70D50B861}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{904CCFDB-F34A-4A0A-8B09-B2F33A4FBF05}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90537916-4E71-4015-BDBC-DDC1B7788756}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9056A11F-5EA6-4A67-BDE9-8D3C7C453DAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9068A414-3AF9-4F79-AF1C-E6EA415BAF52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9076A11F-5EA6-4A67-BDE9-8D3C7C453DAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{907CA0E5-CE84-11D6-9508-02608CDD2841}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{907CA0E5-CE84-11D6-9508-02608CDD2842}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{907CA0E5-CE84-11D6-9508-02608CDD2846}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90803B38-6937-474C-8F80-CA1E2E8EA4CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9088E688-063A-4806-A3DB-6522712FC061}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90B3F2FC-413E-4B1A-AD4B-E9130B9A54FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90BC520C-9175-470E-94B8-10FD869D170B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90C61707-C8F8-43DB-A25C-C1F4B18EE41E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90D29529-5923-4EAF-B946-07BC5DA11C0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90D610E8-F6D0-4AD4-93CE-178A46F8C412}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90DA654C-083C-11D6-8A9D-0050BA8452C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90E34F98-E3E6-4CD7-A592-E964FED8AF78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{90F28AF0-2CE4-487E-8B90-A578B7C4C417}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{910E7499-6311-4843-8EB0-0100A7955A1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9117B43C-D64E-4470-8D29-2EB65882467D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{911A1DFE-C959-11D3-8164-00C04F30FAF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{912DC742-755C-4F1D-9F77-DFF88C344083}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{912EE662-9BDF-DBCA-9FEC-CC133D477FFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{913C89C0-492C-11D4-911A-009027370674}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91413675-7649-D137-6728-AE17044FE77C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91413D86-9F27-402C-B5E3-DEBDD122C339}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91413D86-9F27-402C-B5E3-DEBDD122C365}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91413D86-9F27-402c-B5E3-DEBDD122C369}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91413D86-9F27-402C-B5E3-DEBDD122C3B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91433D86-9F27-402C-B5E3-DEBDD122C339}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9148C6A5-5F1A-41EC-B3C2-883FA9F2CBAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{914AFB33-550B-4BD0-B4EF-8DA185504836}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{914D0F58-630A-465D-8E28-AEA5158E6606}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9157C5D5-153D-4069-9DE8-AFB9FEB5CDE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{915E63F4-4733-401E-8556-6559B30A4C5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{918E4B7A-4D80-43A4-83A7-39ADCC11841F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91909A9D-2E1D-11D5-90B0-50D46AC101A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91961425-7EA7-4657-AEE1-C831FCB0A26F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91982485-9A26-4CE7-91CF-73867A319AAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91B066B2-BE0D-42BF-BEDD-F9DFDBB29236}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91DF007C-2F7F-4731-BE1F-38C1C13CEB8B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{91F3FA55-75D6-402A-B230-5C8DF44B129A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{920CB957-3665-45E5-92E9-A37B58AF2758}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{921D05D3-1298-40CC-856C-910F8C16E1D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{922667b5-a367-4531-9f25-1c48f9b36593}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92335157-984B-4692-8405-530335CA9F27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{923509F1-45CB-4EC0-BDE0-1DED35B8FD60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92617934-9ABC-DEF0-0FED-FAD682644311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{926CEE9C-E436-46BA-8498-61AEC4168F8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{928626A3-6B98-11CF-90B4-00AA00A4011F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000040

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92883667-E95C-443D-AC96-4CACA27BEB6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92A444D2-F945-4dd9-89A1-896A6C2D8D22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92ABACFE-EF6E-42C7-A824-D50A914B5B70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92C3F342-45DA-4511-853A-B3836AAFF5F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92C6F560-8F6D-11D9-9669-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92C7D65C-52F3-4545-8A35-213D730DB1ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92E1B3F7-0546-421E-9835-904D25B7BA66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92F02779-6D88-4958-8AD3-83C12A86ADC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{92F02779-6D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{930FD02C-BBE7-4EB9-91CF-FC45CC91E3E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{931a8c29-3ea9-494d-91e7-22e9a9247687}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9346A6BB-1ED0-4174-AFB4-13CD4EC0AA40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{934F119A-B163-4306-835A-94BABA1B272A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{935FA400-243D-11D3-B06E-857B2AE2BE64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9368D063-44BE-49B9-BD14-BB9663FD38FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{936F291D-10D7-4535-84EA-680DE6A24625}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93829908-07C2-44A2-95DB-F78F201A9B48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9387B9E0-3DA2-436E-88E5-FA09AE3A48C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93a72692-525b-4da5-85ad-5d0edebda75f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93AC7C30-3878-4EAA-9420-7977285DF5B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93B11AE3-CB8D-43CC-A730-752CAAB185C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93C6313C-9DB4-4694-8BD0-E378C573A9AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93CECBB2-6B1B-448D-91B9-72604EF70105}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93F0A337-759B-4B8D-AA0C-14D5A56CA486}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93F6D1D2-E82D-446F-975A-8B2CEEE9AE9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{93F764AC-24D1-484F-92EA-3C84E31CDF72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{940EC490-8C20-4360-A725-1F44984933DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94118C19-B178-4E43-BBE8-0EFDBB391BDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{941228B3-3AD1-4633-A9F5-59154CB362D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94123614-7CCD-497C-8DBC-69903F98383A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94148ABF-E399-40E6-B35A-E8610098AF75}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{941CA48C-3984-4E7D-AAF8-8755ED76EB50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94326E3F-F51F-4863-A832-4ACD0D7D4BC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{943B96A4-9BF6-42FE-8D0B-4BCA71C3632F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{943CBD6C-F4DE-40e4-AA43-7B964FAE81F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{943DCF38-B2AC-42B6-A898-7A68368F4776}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{944864A5-3916-46E2-96A9-A2E84F3F1208}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94590FD5-B445-4270-B532-D9CB163E73AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{945b4bfb-6df8-4d7a-9f7c-35358145074b}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{945FC858-EAF9-FE24-C98F-3DE4C9BF59C4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{946B0485-8F8C-4C35-A6E7-D2115E3B0B4F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{946B3E9E-E21A-49C8-9F63-900533FAFE14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{946B3E9E-E21A-49C8-9F63-900533FAFE15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{947254B5-96F3-4A9D-FF34-8466477D897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9473DDCA-1E6B-40EA-8AB4-9F83DE967D99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94742E3F-D9A1-4780-9A87-2FFA43655DA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9476B23E-74F5-4A22-B701-5D19562301FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9478F640-7F1C-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{947E6D5A-4B9F-4CF4-91B3-562CA8D03313}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{948C9FD5-B95A-41D6-B753-EFA9CFB1912E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94904918-5194-4AD6-A7F4-6760262C3903}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94927A13-4AAA-476A-989D-392456427688}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94A12DBA-015B-1ABD-A2CB-A5BC6B81E2F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94BEB7A2-36B7-46DC-8AD1-81A8332409C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94F3B4B5-D82B-4E2E-8D62-4ADE1753D9A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{94F5DCB7-816C-4B94-A2C1-856C6E323C5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{950238FB-C706-4791-8674-4D429F85897E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{951A98D0-DAD6-4A77-8280-A494279A884B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9522B3FB-7A2B-4646-8AF6-36E7F593073C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9524EC57-76A0-436C-9839-A5B14CBE8701}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{952B42AA-A80E-4F84-815D-3A9F8FA1648A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{952EC978-4920-4F18-8237-91D69B54C580}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{95460ABD-946A-46FF-9F56-268718323EEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{954814C0-40F3-4249-8528-B4922CD2964E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{954ADF12-1F02-4096-B6D6-21C2855D9A0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{95795B67-BBAB-47D0-8A9F-069E8242C0E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{957B29C3-AE6C-4752-9CAD-1AC8560DF951}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{957BAB51-81FF-8195-F273-D7E286EA702F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9583C683-1E3B-46D9-BB95-EBB0939E49D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9590092D-8811-11CF-8075-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00004000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{95ADA9EB-67CA-4DEE-8672-73EC2EC1D663}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{95C60327-8E17-44D6-98EB-7EB70CC606DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{95E02C52-05FC-425D-8378-9DA70F9CD763}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{962F12AE-2773-4BEB-99EA-B5C3AB9A6606}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{962F96F8-624C-4B0E-B055-F2F1D1DEFF0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9633C13D-85BB-4271-83C1-F22BC2938585}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{963E966A-42E5-4C74-A51F-3ACB97F1B802}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{965122C6-6808-45CE-B716-23B308FAD9CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9654d456-e9ca-4896-af20-cf8ca1df07a5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9656B666-992F-4D74-8588-8CA69E97D90C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{965A592F-8EFA-4250-8630-7960230792F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{965E6B07-6832-4738-BDBE-25F226BA2AB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{966C1208-4456-4DA1-9934-9A59BD39B7A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96745ECD-BFAD-E0AC-CE87-4BD61D9BFA5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9677F3F1-E994-451F-805F-7148CC8AE040}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96B9602E-BD20-11D2-AC89-00C04F7989D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00100000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96BE1D9A-9E54-4344-A27A-37C088D64FB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96DA5BEE-4ACC-476C-B3EC-54C6730C4293}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96e85bcf-78de-48a4-a9a1-fa902da60816}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96EBBE6A-2864-4345-B32B-26EE9BE524B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96f43353-efa2-4cc8-96d8-f92ddc551b2a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{96FC3938-C6CA-475D-8D3B-45F323A6B62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{97059D66-E078-4369-9B62-861C219F67FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{970BF476-3CF2-4572-9EF9-4479E1591DB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{970C7E08-05A7-11D0-89AA-00A0C9054129}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{970D022E-A884-4D2A-BB4A-EBC22D2FEBD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9727C2E3-98D1-4306-B77D-FBEEBCCAA8C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{972BB342-14A7-4660-83C1-51DDBEE171DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9746B450-6064-4EC8-9480-72A289AA2237}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{974CC25E-D62C-4278-84E6-A806726E37BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9760CD18-8639-4B6A-B1E0-192E6A8B4341}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{976C4E11-B9C5-4B2B-97EF-F7D06BA4242F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9771C160-AD19-11D5-91BE-0048546CB511}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{97847D03-BD75-43D2-BF56-74D59B54B81E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{978A4DB6-D22A-4D55-B350-DAB71097BF69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9796007A-181E-4C97-99EB-7F71B8989A7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{97A8B0F7-AD05-4AA4-B475-7EFA330F6AC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{97B79133-88F0-45F0-8D57-0F2EF27D9C66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{97CE9A1F-672E-4CF4-B483-9DE6BCB4CB1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{97F56E12-C706-4AEB-9FFB-133C05EE5D38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98081204-63E0-40D1-B483-E19DA6D3349E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9819C369-5F62-4D37-9A42-44043A742C1E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98279C38-DE4B-4bcf-93C9-8EC26069D6F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{982CB676-38F0-4D9A-BB72-D9371ABE876E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98349900-ADC7-11D7-8515-0040050362D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9839B3B7-3F99-4498-884D-6CFCCD251AB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98640C3B-0699-4D51-ADB4-A6FC48ACB966}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{986DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000000521958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{986DDE35-E955-11D0-A707-000005219500}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{988CAFC4-DC0D-4D8C-A35E-5028ABE9E641}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9896231A-C487-43A5-8369-6EC9B0A96CC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98A62E3F-A8C5-4EF0-8A00-C70CF9D18A89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98ABA9AE-699D-4966-8FDE-1F894EF22EB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98B9F201-C701-41F1-B338-7E5E0E6D768F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98BEA822-B0CC-49BA-B043-C66B22197BE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98CB4060-D3E7-42A1-8D65-949D34EBFE14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98D7B53E-B1D2-4755-B0A4-703E18FF91E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{98DBBF16-CA43-4C33-BE80-99E6694468A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{991bd19e-d618-4948-b972-af1c68389cb4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{991EF04C-93CF-469b-A2BE-CC1B3347566F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99410CDE-6F16-42CE-9D49-3807F78F0287}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{994D478A-45D0-4DB4-AE27-738B1E346E99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{994D478A-45D0-4DB4-AE27-738B1E346F99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{994D478A-45D0-4DB4-AE28-738B1E346F99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{994D478A-45D0-4DB4-AE77-288B1E346E99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99509409-1B72-4767-B5BD-1E2601601601}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99802379-7362-40E2-9D28-8A3B9AF880B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99881E4B-25C3-46C1-9202-C89E0B76D3AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99888952-AC62-437C-AFC6-7B5CF05A7F2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99908473-1135-4009-BE4F-32B921F86ED9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{999A06FF-10EF-4A29-8640-69E99882C26B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{999ADFA2-8AD1-47FF-97FC-69FB847458F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99A753C6-E429-46BD-989E-DD4A21CD059D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99B0B113-6F25-49C9-8ECF-2FDDD3EDFF6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99B42120-6EC7-11CF-A6C7-00AA00A47DD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99E79790-2B09-11D6-8C73-0800460222F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99F1D023-7CEB-4586-80F7-BB1A98DB7602}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{99FB1FC9-6876-43BE-B8F5-37778AB58A1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A05FE9B-5B52-4D13-A77D-FA7C38557A8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A072AA0-A30B-4717-A573-4511BB05F6AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A19966F-AE0E-4699-8CCE-9B6F5F1C352C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9a42b94e-e9ef-4696-a5cd-9a4cb490bce7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A4B860B-B18E-4AFE-9B26-2A19268EB6BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A578C98-3C2F-4630-890B-FC04196EF420}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A5B9CB5-37F4-4C4B-8738-6181FB29D565}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A5C9584-DE98-310B-21A1-899F87184987}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A60A782-282B-4D69-9B2A-0945D588A125}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A7D6AD2-0881-451F-BB27-F5E2EE2C5B14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A853E36-4A35-4DBF-9C03-AD9423798E35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A934FAF-30A4-4A85-A1C4-958E8438E98C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A9C9B68-F908-4AAB-8D0C-10EA8997F37E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9A9C9B69-F908-4AAB-8D0C-10EA8997F37E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9AADA567-04E0-11D4-9148-00C04F610D24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9AC54695-69A4-46F1-BE10-10C74F9520D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9ACEEE30-143F-471A-AA45-72B061FE7D60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9ACEEE31-1440-471B-AA46-72B061FE7D61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9AD55269-A21C-4260-BA7F-866FD09E8A8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9ADE0443-2AB2-4B23-A3F8-AC520773DE12}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9AE283A5-DF43-4C83-B6AA-7EBDBDB0204A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9AE613A2-A13B-4379-8D0E-86A1A78476EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B053E00-78D3-47AE-B763-60FF36FF2886}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B0C7A02-A17A-4C81-BD7D-30A622701C36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9b253a3b-79bd-4c78-8240-18dedf32c7d7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B2719DD-B696-11D0-A489-00C04FD91AC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B35A850-66AB-4C6D-8A66-136ECADCD904}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B4AA442-9EBF-11D5-8C11-0050DA4957F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B51FF32-E675-4ECE-9EB5-A8657A675D1F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B5A95FA-DFAF-31AB-A1AF-8A9FA7F8A98E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B5E3008-22A2-4AD5-B8C5-0FF967180365}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B666A44-986C-46D4-8702-765509B6712F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B840ED7-32C9-4121-B6C9-A9FF1DB76FE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B8E9200-85B9-402A-BD72-C17F41CD7C97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B9B062E-5002-4638-8C0D-951DD6BAE8A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9B9F24FB-3C1B-4709-B8C4-DD32F596A94A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9BB5B49C-0D59-418D-A6A5-F6373B8FEF64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9BB7E700-4E48-476D-B75C-6F47606BE988}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9BBCF06C-DCD7-495D-80DF-CDD5399D0FF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C020689-FA7D-4D8D-BE7E-DC263791CB29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C0CFA58-3A6F-51BA-9EFE-5320F4F621BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C363D55-07D7-433D-A13E-D9C105202F6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C37446B-0B81-41E8-A312-7AE8A39FA402}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C3EC877-91E3-4FAC-BE38-6A08F5A88207}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C5875B8-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C5B2F29-1F46-4639-A6B4-828942301D3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C686327-9288-4D89-B9B6-1C76C08D6AE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C777253-3E17-42D6-897A-11B8617A8F7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9C813B33-52A2-466D-8C51-EB4189C1FF98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9CB478A2-CA39-0CFD-EFAC-DB80710601D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9CC1BE04-3B42-4442-9A46-77E8BC1108F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9CC1C589-4B22-4DAE-8E12-4C3B5FA12B3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9CC9CF27-E0DC-44CF-B76C-0C3C70F0B074}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9CDE7341-3C20-11D0-A330-00AA00B92C03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9CFA26C0-81DA-4C9D-A501-F144A4A000FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D0505FD-6E32-497C-A2F1-8B9D5241E2C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D0A9D97-5221-430A-A02D-76F0827C82D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D0A9D98-5221-430A-A02D-76F0827C82D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D1B86C7-1B93-4586-9009-EA3BD0AD63A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D42A5B5-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D635A36-6B3C-4146-8625-F3AAF507BBF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D6ADDBF-8227-4D36-AE46-116AFBDAFCA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D6FAC42-A7BE-4702-87EF-75D8DC14249E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D74677A-E227-40FB-9511-F7E92EA4083A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D77F204-F995-4A8E-8267-E7AD91776568}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D7EF71F-92F4-4E1E-93DE-E21436E4C815}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D9A7350-46C9-4E3C-92EF-382B5740A1C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9D9C77D6-F197-42EB-970E-00879F341698}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DB64C21-2793-48A6-B598-0A6E3190AB97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DD4258A-7138-49C4-8D34-587879A5C7A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DD77D09-901B-4af0-8F89-812950DB6FF2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DDC8F6D-BC51-46CB-B185-EBF34D52A175}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DE82E51-6374-022B-7954-9B097226C1C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DED2B32-743B-47EB-874C-28AECF2A268D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DF6121A-368A-4BF1-884C-5DDFA7F1D1DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9DFD0A51-6176-5770-217C-A5BCD7E6F3E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E01FE64-8681-46F5-9332-2DB9EEDB5046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9e0c744e-7a85-4c41-990e-c4cb0eedaa2e}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E1089BC-1AE8-4685-8D77-6721E5C318A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E1E1371-9D8F-4421-81B9-F8D2E1773A59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E4F45DB-2EC3-4b09-91F9-31C702B3285D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E5CC9C0-FFBA-11D7-995E-0010A4F10F25}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E5E31A2-B318-452A-9383-B21393234F1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E5E95F4-DF9F-31EB-D1AF-8F9F87F8D98E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E69A5DE-24D3-4D3B-8117-5B60439EBFC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E7138EE-4E7B-11D5-94EF-006008A4ED7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E782506-E580-42CD-829A-2A61924E99A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E87077C-380C-407D-8DAB-EEDAD95C0A5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E8B9A5E-FF40-4757-AFAF-840C6B32EFA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E93A147-E3F9-47AB-BAF0-915CCAAA7034}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E98E84C-79E1-49C3-82EB-798FCD552EFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9E992732-295F-4987-8BE3-16FAC1639198}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2B-544243544243}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-414456544F4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-444C4C4F5552}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-4D54434D5443}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-4E4153202020}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-544243544243}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0102-5E61-2312-BC2D-76746C56544C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EAC0186-5F5A-4362-B120-15C312CE012D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EB2B422-C9EE-46C4-A471-1E79C7517B1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EB320CE-BE1D-4304-A081-4B4665414BEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EB4F647-FE4A-42F9-9F5C-B8FB28DD02F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EBE0402-27C2-11D6-A9D5-00500413153C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EC0E71A-88BE-49af-B690-7C032CDCE8B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EC2E54E-2F3C-496C-AC8F-A12E5C4A27B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EC61371-C3B9-FCC1-EE6F-2E4E8D12DFFC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9ED44BE4-B6C1-4FAA-865C-F8AA234D28A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EE87A26-B2C8-4130-83F6-E8511D939976}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9EF4E3E4-2F1E-472E-9FF2-2670EA5C42D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F0C9F78-4372-4D8D-955D-04431909AE6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F352324-0FC5-41B4-99E2-E0757AFFFEF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F352324-0FC5-41B4-99E2-E0757AFFFEF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F3D2A3C-D537-482B-A91B-44EE29F09C4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F44E7DF-5A3C-78CC-12F6-05E29B0270B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F54BF10-C88E-43FD-AA9E-16BF45747C72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F58A2E9-0EE0-491b-9753-E0BA1C116EB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F5BB9E1-31AE-4A13-8734-15CED0F60A3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F6939AB-AB0C-4E46-9BF9-5FADBFC8BAD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F7A6F30-90C3-4222-AF59-C73467018F59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9f7c95f3-561d-4527-8369-b46622ec647f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F830872-B45D-4ABA-A518-5552C438E4BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F89E240-06A6-4E1C-BA84-F267DE7DB391}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F8AC164-6826-4B52-8F65-9C31305E81CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9F95F736-0F62-4214-A4B4-CAA6738D4C07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FA1AA9E-7ECF-4f3b-AC23-7F09E01298E4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FA45D9C-1412-4949-B735-0D73A3D20E51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FAC6B93-CE8E-4B40-8CA1-0A46D385DBF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FB3908C-6565-4CB0-95F8-E9F85258723C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9fd33596-c466-4b78-95a2-7434b95708e6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FD401A7-8555-4E93-9B0F-BF63649BE1A8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9fe3ba8d-b6ce-4a46-91e4-45a3f58013f0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FE7CAAE-652B-48AE-833D-39B3D4AC9513}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FEFFBDE-FE2F-4756-B4A7-90D976255F9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FF528A9-7314-4658-B497-3D1D4597B300}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{9FF56D85-DB4F-4267-B669-8D05B0BF9A04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a00d18ad-09fa-4ab0-b360-0dd7f554e938}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A00E4C84-C854-4FB0-BBBC-D46586427F4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A00ED310-6EE3-4764-883D-F0B833AEC645}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0164A56-90C4-4477-9482-BD919C2E5488}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0269420-A638-4509-889C-8FC3CC85DA7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A02780C3-7F77-4E28-855B-28890F3CF37A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A031FBF6-81A7-4440-9E20-51ABB2289E4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A03323D3-F649-4F16-A6E4-4FC53F917A83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A041B850-57AD-493F-8FDC-4F1B15C0D16F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A045DC85-FC44-45BE-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0496108-A6BA-93D6-E9DC-00707B12076D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0496108-A6BA-93D6-E9DC-13893232655D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A05DA7E0-383C-4E99-A72A-742050A152A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A061D3AC-DFCE-127A-38DB-D410AC452E2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0697931-CCD5-4EA3-8CCD-743608DF7F20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a0861b23-bec1-4924-a6c3-4a68e7826409}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A096A159-4E58-45A9-8EE6-B11466851181}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A097840A-61F8-4B89-8693-F68F641CC838}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A09AE68F-B14D-43ED-B713-BA413F034904}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0AA3E4B-31CB-4EA2-9049-22B7F5B65EDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0B73C9D-78A6-36C7-B365-104FE04FD373}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0BD4FF5-D828-11D3-9EB5-00600837E6EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0C51615-738A-4542-801A-5AF61614E182}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0D06AA3-499B-4156-9FFD-0BE236F0D4E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a0da22bc-dcd8-444a-aa48-ce80770acca8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0DB2194-8AC5-4D38-86AC-5C61AF5A554F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0ED918D-B8E6-4C3D-BD15-1DB1AE9A5DD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0F0D762-D1DE-43AF-B70E-D87864743EB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A0FEEBD0-29C4-DD14-0F5F-B1EEEB6BCF52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A116A5C1-AD77-446C-992A-F56200B112DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A123D693-256A-11d0-9DFE-00C04FD7BF41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1269969-1207-454C-850F-EFF7B287A60A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A13604E4-F026-4181-A41C-07B1BBFEC414}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A13E6D04-17B3-40FC-B69A-C47914BA377E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1426AC5-8CE5-4A00-B71E-011D35709AC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A14C0D8D-E753-4E73-9E2B-4070791D8940}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1558B18-F76C-40FE-B358-9E47449F3CFE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A166C1B0-5CDB-447A-894A-4B9FD7149D51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A16AC1F4-BCA7-4401-B5F5-22240F78E776}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A16AD1E9-F69A-45AF-9462-B1C286708842}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A16BC1B1-E582-11d4-8757-005004603000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A16E6189-A1DD-4696-9806-0324C145D794}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1770FD6-A7CB-44DA-AD2C-692D2A2B521B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A19A291A-9653-4498-93F6-5BA06CF699D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A19EF336-01D4-48E6-926A-FE7E1C747AED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1A70944-467A-4080-8BB0-13F0B2069F45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1A961DA-2BA6-4032-859E-01AC35357163}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1ADB2CA-DCD7-4602-507F-44DFF2C2CBAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1B39585-C871-46F8-A4A9-AF186D545944}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1B787F3-4BCB-4F94-8A7A-74BC91FF930E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1C392A2-B274-46DB-89BE-1FBD476B9C93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1CD9B9F-6FCF-4A4A-B5B2-E6949340C57C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1D9D3F0-8C2A-9A1D-A376-2CACFB10AB72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1DC3241-B122-195F-B21A-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1DD937D-71E1-4BB5-BD5D-1B01B9CB1C2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A1F5BF91-2BAE-400E-B5CC-C96427AB099E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A217C6CE-6581-44F9-A78E-37943A1284B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2339A9B-D1F4-4084-9EEE-B9F5CB487527}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A23817F2-733B-4BC5-8DED-C1B9B4BBF93C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A24B57F8-505D-4fc5-9960-740E304D1ABA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A25849C4-93F3-429D-FF34-260A2068897C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2595F37-48D0-46A1-9B51-478591A97764}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A26ABCF0-1C8F-46E7-A67C-0489DC21B9CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A27480FB-1823-1269-F729-FC6F451AF574}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A27AD582-5BE5-4C2D-82F0-48B24FE02040}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A27CFCAE-9351-4D74-BFFC-21EB19693D8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2872B10-39F2-42DF-9335-7DD38CF75255}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A28C2A31-3AB0-4118-922F-F6B3184F5495}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A297EEAE-A541-496B-B2AE-554AD0153B72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A29F7F71-DCDB-412D-B19A-2002DC966E33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2A61D92-555E-4E4D-A877-DE105D95AB90}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2CD90B5-E5A2-4AAC-A504-C964A6D499DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2D3CD7D-0E7D-11D2-AE22-006008149D15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2D4529E-84E0-4550-A2E0-C25D7C5CC0D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2E49E61-7F19-4337-8620-60FF0538866B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A2EDA89A-0966-4B91-9C18-AB69F098187F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A313F723-15E1-42D7-9E62-A40F345CD1C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a322a30a-4b5a-4eb1-b4da-ef640f43cbed}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A32A5786-4162-49CE-8E3C-3D2D0CB8AEA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A335D52F-D489-472D-9EAA-D72A40AAF7CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3499961-A717-4C45-B08D-3D3B8B068AB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3803141-3CF5-4D66-B7EA-8D2674FE152C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3852FBD-AC5C-88C0-3AEC-B8B0AD7EE3A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3A3043D-749E-433F-A26E-6227D5E9BFCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3BC5E20-0235-1ABF-9CE1-00AA00512029}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3BC5E20-0235-1ABF-9CE1-00AA00512030}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3BC5E20-0235-1ABF-9CE1-00AA00512031}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3BC5E20-0235-1ABF-9CE1-00AA00512036}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3BDF108-91D9-4764-A564-8F9441DA2938}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3C72A73-A005-4C16-BAEE-017E6F69A3EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3D272EA-7E17-4711-A7F8-2B0B148F989B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3E02B37-8608-4F57-AD58-AB91F32BA4F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3E3F04C-F98C-4295-95EF-41C57425B077}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3F23606-0729-42B2-9004-57D52E30546A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3F6EDE7-9C30-4495-8D6D-6850ADDA58E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A3FDD654-A057-4971-9844-4ED8E67DBBB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A405D44C-4B7B-43EA-A3EA-7E0E3065220E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A416D604-EAA3-4618-958C-2ECA22414616}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A424AD33-B192-4B0F-8D46-A90543F8C535}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A43385F0-7113-496D-96D7-B9B550E3FCCA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A44F0E9A-0DA2-4C48-89A9-43055EF16323}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A45F39DC-3608-4237-8F0E-139F1BC49464}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A45F606C-D46C-4FFB-AB85-A72C91E41ACE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A46C7D3D-3A99-4FA2-8E07-22D20F4DC137}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A46D226E-FE71-40CF-B847-A0E2D450F9C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A47693D1-7E2A-4DE3-9907-310C5D310B5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A48DCF80-2AC5-11D7-9898-00036D10327D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A49AA76F-7215-4F80-97D6-9A7E16A5FEE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A49D3912-4211-11D4-B85F-00B0D040070E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4A435CF-3583-11D4-91BD-0048546A1450}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4A58A2C-B039-432B-8BC1-DCA7AC0757DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4B313AC-16DC-52D1-A4D7-1D4F7B1A9C4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F64D63-3576-4754-8DD5-4D0A49345FD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00301}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00302}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00303}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00304}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00305}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00306}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00309}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00310}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00320}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00322}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00401}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00402}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00403}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A4F94C0C-54A7-4DB1-9AF3-B22E63D00405}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A509347C-461D-D47A-686D-852C0B1D26EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A518234C-EC9A-4E54-8259-E02C9D74A2E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A51DEDCD-20F7-11D4-98A5-00C0CA130748}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A529F15C-F9D5-4C9F-BE62-94AB18EDD5E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5352191-32C0-4EDB-B265-382F576C32FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A54814C0-40F3-4249-8528-B4922CD2964E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5483501-070C-41DD-AF44-9BD8864B3015}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A55581DC-2CDB-4089-8878-71A080B22342}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A566F298-05A6-4B3D-B672-DA7C27316430}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5845A98-EBDA-4670-9DE6-5201C506E741}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A586BE00-52AC-11D3-A075-E51A86A6C62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5AD8FF3-64A3-4A07-BE7E-A7E6C197DF73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5B00A5B-073E-4246-AFF0-CCAE0D5BF6D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5BA307E-F30B-4F25-A19D-70C77E15E76B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5C70510-5A01-B2A5-CF84-D6DC13859967}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5E0B170-04FA-11d1-B7DA-00A0C90348D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5E3B21E-CCBB-450E-9D0C-EEF06076B856}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5EA242A-442E-4ECB-9CAC-97037CCD6EC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A5F09500-01B0-4930-B62E-7A86D8311411}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A616693E-49D0-4D4F-B7EE-F1994362C76F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6250FB8-2206-499E-A7AA-E1EC437E71C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A646CE7E-951E-44D1-B93C-F7136DA41E58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6475E6B-3C2E-4B1F-82FD-8F1C0B1D8AD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A64F019A-ED59-F30C-D145-F2AE21655B8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6790AA5-C6C7-4BCF-A46D-0FDAC4EA90EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A67BA5E3-5B79-11D6-A711-00C12601EA00}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A67BA5E3-5B79-11D6-A711-00C12601EADE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6807262-1D7A-44AB-947B-23B71E97915C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A68AE31E-C5A6-41ae-9472-A4ADBC805846}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A68D4F55-3A3F-4D36-97A6-E73DEF853DAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A692062A-11A1-461B-BE98-B987F01F96FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A692062A-11A1-461B-BEA0-B520F01F9DAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A697BC46-BC93-4833-93F5-1E365011E88A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A69B7D98-9DAC-21C6-7ADB-7FF21D28CEC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6ACAE64-F798-4930-AD86-BD3FB32038DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6CEA0E7-6B4D-4CD9-9932-D85705CBC1A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6CFC93B-AEEA-4EFC-9221-4B4CE8728314}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6F42CAD-2559-48DF-AF30-89E480AF5DFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A6FB5A20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A706DD72-1C7E-49BB-83F4-FC2C20367B02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A708A39C-8DA7-4e36-B3B0-0A1FFAFD4B6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A708A39C-8DA7-4e36-B3B0-0A1FFAFD4BCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A717DBE3-D78D-4aa7-BDCF-2CC06B36371B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A718C9A1-0F10-BC0C-391D-C2B73CF0F9FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A749B4BC-7621-4A80-9220-D0A283367DD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A752277B-B866-4E70-B89E-5FB95CBAD219}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7532940-DB22-4B10-BE6A-B467E5330745}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A75E294E-C047-4D29-B07E-37B792881BEF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A76066C9-941B-4209-9D96-0AC80501100D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7798D6C-C6B5-4F26-9363-F7CDBBFFA607}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A782E194-EA97-4F2A-99C1-8EB42A0B519E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A78860C8-EE1A-46DF-A97F-E3E6D433E80B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A78CC2FF-6E4E-4556-B27C-D7C3A70D7A50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A798ABE7-10FE-6999-8B55-97BEFF7BBF91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A798E2B4-B6A0-4B96-8C53-8EC7A3B0895A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7AA73E0-F6F9-4967-B209-AA1B11C47DCF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7CDDCDC-BEEB-4685-A062-978F5E07CEEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7E84D65-E121-4855-8EF0-C96195925F82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7F05EE4-0426-454F-8013-C41E3596E9E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A7F82252-EF7F-4E46-8595-84AE76D5FE03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A80347D3-F757-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A80347DF-F757-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A80347E0-F757-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A80DF2A7-DF46-40CC-B70B-8B64776F1BBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A80F2DB2-80A9-4834-8F5A-4AB70F4EF4C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A833AB67-7368-457E-B8BF-249CCD8DDD14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A83C19E3-55A4-4a75-AC5B-5BA0CE86CDB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A85A5E6A-DE2C-4F4E-99DC-F469DF5A0EEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A85C4A1B-BD36-44E5-A70F-8EC347D9B24F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8B0BDED-64A5-495B-97DA-42C0301E229B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8B28872-3324-4CD2-8AA3-7D555C872D96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8B9F08F-2FC4-4ADE-9049-CFBA586971BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8BD6820-6ED7-423E-9558-2D1486B0FEEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8BD9566-9895-4FA3-918D-A51D4CD15865}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8BE1DEA-03DC-4DBB-8A14-8637BFADF85C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8C9556C-FDF9-4e07-887F-6DA5E4BD233E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8D1CC99-6313-4315-5A20-D3D5582F9E4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8DEB4A5-D9EF-4D21-B4F6-921475004E7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A8ED05ED-3108-4E39-AAE4-9F366B188DE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A92535DF-42D9-4D00-BC9C-D61AD8C36263}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A927C078-E82F-471B-83F5-3D1504F7D01B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9344DE7-59F2-40F8-9AE7-C203B67444DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A94B52A0-0863-11D8-99DE-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A94FD42A-E405-4CD9-9486-3A341310EE2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9676C29-ED6E-4C33-9295-8BC13CD3947D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A96A0462-5035-472A-A7DF-CF302AC2D484}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A97CA2C0-78CF-11D7-9945-0008A11C885C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A99498D2-56E1-4E27-AC88-2328C6A87C7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9A674BF-771F-42E5-A440-D20DDA85A862}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9A96F9D-825B-42B0-923C-CD101C447D74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9AEE0DD-89E1-40EE-8749-A18650CC2175}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a9b45635-1288-4f73-8a8e-c135f55b09ba}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{a9bb1abc-7588-4e60-8948-bb77ea9403e3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9E29C93-2086-4EA6-8F54-7E5F1849B59A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{A9EF28A2-55D1-480B-A403-84928D59F556}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA3C0FFE-758E-4C41-B1B9-2D711915A938}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA460422-2CEF-400f-AA05-F63368E04706}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA4F4F04-ED2A-42AA-874D-335FACCB305F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA59202C-5E41-48FC-AF7D-324F5FD6A9F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA69BBFC-1D28-4960-8061-93C1BB156238}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA7F2000-EA05-489d-900C-3C7C0A5497A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA8C93E1-7E5F-497E-B67C-CC8FE2A40D3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA968167-126E-4DC1-95AA-8A644C684B33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AA9B6D63-5451-43A8-A049-16E358C22E6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAA8135F-D41A-4E85-A40F-58E6BE393E6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAAE1C1A-89F7-4AF6-ABD1-F8FBCFA47408}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAB5BAAC-A08D-4B98-8ACD-85D8968C1F04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAB7FAED-91F8-4591-8E4C-9291D2B7F381}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAC73F50-03DD-47E5-AD18-FDD65BF29E3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAD093B2-F9CA-11CF-9C85-0000C09300C4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00002000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAD8F322-FD4F-8AD0-3B57-30A6DCDF0B7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AAE89D95-75CC-4708-87E5-60CF917B7B5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{aaed6dd5-c061-4758-9443-f14e7fb28b29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AB05ABA6-D6B0-45ED-95A6-6C036CE5DCB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AB1E62EB-3DE3-428F-A417-64AB3C9B6CF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AB340860-FD81-4A65-B345-82EB77A66B5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AB4A94FA-4F4F-34AB-41A4-849FA4F8A48E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AB4DD0F0-38DA-4F48-AAFE-7DE7323BB6B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABBA001B-3075-11D6-88A4-00B0D0200F88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABC72615-4FB0-4689-AED9-AA6B89CEBC2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABCD4567-76B5-4BC7-AAC5-396D70925B11}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABD45F35-2E4C-44C0-A075-6EF1DE75398E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABD7C2DD-84DE-28FC-1E72-323394635866}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABDAC2AD-A4DE-A8FC-AE72-3A3A94635866}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABE46B90-C143-44EE-BC04-3313A048B9AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABEC6103-F6AC-43A3-834F-FB03FBA339A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ABEF791F-947E-4CDF-83C3-E72A240AFB67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC123CED-5343-4716-BE0F-C6F4BCA90FDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC16C3BC-AEBE-4B17-B0AD-D2B7F76DFAB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC17D2FB-6C7A-47B7-BB3D-EC879BC3C911}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC1B4DA2-12FA-31F2-1A7D-CD2B14E6AD4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC2ADCD9-6278-43D6-942C-5FDAF8CAB621}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC425807-4334-41D5-BAB9-15C8F6A7B4C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AC9382D7-F0ED-4350-B7A7-4A383A1A93B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ACAE4599-3304-4D8B-BA5F-A968D650EF9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ACC63168-5876-439B-95BC-3BAE59CA860C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ACC647EE-991A-4811-B420-F063F50CDDC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ACE9C626-F133-47F8-8C1A-E32F17CB9ED3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD03571F-C182-D851-A69F-96C80BF4B23B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD0B8220-7DA4-4C0A-8532-B25A9F631D3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ad177cca-7614-4492-b87f-362ce7af5e18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD2E18B8-5CF9-4979-8FF2-3D91377AEBAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD3902E1-CD3A-496A-B2B1-611131434C10}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD42064F-2C53-CB42-1263-6A7F24C2B819}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD4A14F9-1BA1-49EC-B721-E1D79AD768F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD684060-16D6-40C3-AF27-53956783430D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD6865DE-43AE-42C7-89A6-F6F834A5DCE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD688740-5246-40C3-1111-53959999940D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD688740-5246-40C3-AF27-090006046834}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD688740-5246-40C3-AF27-098693046834}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD688740-9996-40C3-AF27-53959999940D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ad689be9-3e2d-4abf-8f87-9a9e8999d372}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ad7b6e5b-9c59-4832-ae09-356e63458a32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E640000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD9038BE-1576-45D0-8919-8CD6F21EB9AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD9601ED-9D6C-40B3-9CDE-C8CCD9B9504D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AD9A7B03-BE12-11D4-B493-00D0B77F0A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ADB880A6-D8FF-11CF-9377-00AA003B7A11}]
"AlternateCLSID"="{41B23C28-488E-4E5C-ACE2-BB0BBABE99E8}"
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ADCD30FF-0119-4906-8A8B-D52D1EED044B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ADD79FA7-9EDE-4AA5-B123-92164F1E195A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ADEADEB8-E54B-11D1-9A72-0000F875EADE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE0ECC2F-0C33-494C-8B22-B57A7763027F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE18DA4E-BE15-4925-81BB-890C04AF0200}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE1AA4FA-C3A2-4c33-90CD-69DD021A35C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE1C01E3-0283-11d3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE21A223-C4CA-43D7-9764-4FC6DF529F4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE22AFE5-1EF4-4D25-9E23-D2825FB17DA1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE24FDAE-03C6-11D1-8B76-0080C744F389}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE40EBA0-2D49-48C9-BA8D-E9F046240F5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE47CCCA-7EF0-4AF2-B7EF-65CC10949035}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AE6CEFA8-1223-4337-8D94-977268FF9AA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEA3C074-27A2-4C63-8FFD-8540BF654018}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEA3D2DF-2B2C-4D7B-81A0-D975C6DC088E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEABE83D-672B-4717-9154-45BD6283C610}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEC48FA0-E7A1-42F0-AFEC-7D7B39722858}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AECF5D2E-7A18-4DD2-BDCD-29B6F615B448}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{aecfbca9-6c63-457b-9401-5569307b9d19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AED24E9D-C94F-4D21-A0AD-0934F3C1F78E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AED6483E-3304-11D2-86F1-006008B0E5D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AED6483F-3304-11D2-86F1-006008B0E5D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AED6F6A3-183C-488D-9F90-23DB99F56E7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEE46806-2C5A-4A4E-A5DD-B4531F64A187}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEE9CC65-40F3-4F61-B919-A728BC526D58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEECBFDA-12FA-4881-BDCE-8C3E1CE4B344}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AEFCDEC8-EB7D-429F-BC73-4F30D07BFE41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF027B74-640D-4DC9-A512-7B40AB718541}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF197E67-53B8-6C01-4733-3E7C25BA3A3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF1CC022-0228-42AE-912D-0CE89CD6559D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF3876B1-7D5F-4F0F-BECA-A6324D125A48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF3FD9A8-1287-4159-9212-9A5B4494AF70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF43C96A-216D-7D7A-AF61-0018C6061DD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF4FD984-A939-4C32-82B2-8BAE7ABE9AEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF60118D-901B-4ADD-97D8-1676EC3A7CEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF604EFE-8897-11D1-B944-00A0C90312E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF7410C1-FBA3-415E-800A-4110CED40536}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF78FAAB-79E9-4C95-BFA5-2B6DA5EC29C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF79D4A2-725D-4627-9E34-08C04833D798}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF7FCAFB-9FDB-4F5E-BAC6-68BDEE61D6C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF868304-AB0B-11D0-876A-00C04FC29D46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AF8B3C81-CD19-45FB-B6BE-160D27711DE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AFAB176A-0D25-436A-8555-286F6D7AA388}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AFC37E94-71A5-4E7B-9480-BCA74A5EFE39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AFC9BF99-BFD7-4CCA-9D5E-025A63757211}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AFCF364F-F730-4B1E-B2D5-80F9172FBC44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AFDBB6D0-6B96-419C-8BC6-FF0B99368C0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{AFEB62F3-F5E8-4C45-9520-BA2B40DDFEFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B00609A6-82AF-4C55-BBB8-ADC8593CEB86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0351606-A37E-46CE-9BCB-17BAF714A73D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0398ECA-0BCD-4645-8261-5E9DC70248D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0406342-B0C5-11D0-89A9-00A0C9054129}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0406343-B0C5-11D0-89A9-00A0C9054129}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0516FF0-7F1C-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0623CBA-AD18-6EC6-595F-AC1172D25ACD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B07610C1-1ADD-4264-BFFD-27364394406D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B07D1F6B-6B8C-4904-8EE8-5E5A2B4624B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B08D32DE-64B2-4137-8345-87293E70D40B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B096A483-0ABD-4AF0-856A-CAD36145AF5C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B09B1D8B-88D6-4C91-BB62-378625E8C73E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0A68599-99CE-4D74-A98A-5BD635DA6192}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0A6BAE2-AAF0-11D0-A152-00A0C908DB96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0B0BA05-B522-49AB-84CA-D0395D268924}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0DED443-5E68-4001-A81B-0A0001621AB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B0F4BC0F-EAEA-43B5-8CE6-DAD3CC9B29A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B10031B2-F184-4803-9A88-D239C0641D70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B12976F4-FC53-47F5-80C0-B2952D9B7569}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b12b535b-19f4-4ab7-ba16-00b8c735b8e2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b12f6ec7-1033-438d-9069-c0b35b58d150}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B14423EE-8024-4407-8AE8-CA5AEDA39B81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1549E58-3894-11D2-BB7F-00A0C999C4C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B166BE07-30A4-4D38-B781-44528A630706}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B17D6D2C-30F8-4C63-9E01-4C2B199547AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B187090E-3630-4961-BB2A-813C4FDE56EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B195B3A5-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B195B3B2-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B198E1E6-8B46-4B68-9AB3-695994FF2F9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1B7606A-D7B9-42A8-AFA2-476308413211}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1B9CA6E-D469-4501-9ADC-90DC1F1EE841}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1BF0DE1-7D27-11D0-A8AA-00A0C921A4D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1D147E7-873E-4909-8127-695D9BB78728}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1D4ED44-EE64-11D0-97E6-00C04FC30B4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1D73E5E-B80B-454F-BDB2-985AFC4FFCD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1DD8A69-1B96-11D4-B175-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1E49D24-7B7A-42A8-A9CC-CC1550057DAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B1F31AC7-8876-475B-89F0-DF3F3E1359EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2030C9A-DE59-457D-A042-D827AD69C8F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2081651-701B-11D5-9334-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B212D577-05B7-4963-911E-4A8588160DFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B225B89D-5E95-4194-98E8-149993071B31}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B22CE870-2D05-4FDA-99EE-7A101875189A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B23DC537-3E13-44C7-BF67-D8405EB377F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B283E214-2CB3-11D0-ADA6-00400520799C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00004000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B292EC9F-A074-4115-8342-1F459702D8D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B29BE267-3A64-4F7E-8A57-75FB5E900506}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2A3156E-3332-4B47-AF5A-5B121503514F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2B0AEDF-7CDF-4792-BB67-7654AD1E1B13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2B556BB-4322-4625-8DA2-8D1AC1D581C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2C03E2E-2219-4FF9-810A-540ACA63F8D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b2ddac4a-6d6b-4955-9631-ce6837ca96b5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B2F87B84-26A6-11D0-B50A-00A024488F73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00004000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B313D637-F405-4052-AC37-E2119AB3C8F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3472914-6F94-433E-A668-7EF58F85753D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B34E3061-40C1-40E8-930E-1DFF9A20AADD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B34F3E88-5934-80E4-6251-B134315C69C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B36E6241-4D02-41FF-A16D-9B57E67D7B15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B392AEB2-6685-4119-B9E8-CBED8F026DF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3A5878E-5B4C-4D12-9156-4D7FD8D0AF6C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3AA2F6B-6BAF-11D3-BA05-00C0F0322972}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3B1D367-4253-42B9-B620-31A7D7710A06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b3b770da-e5ac-48f6-bc28-fb957560bc7a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3B8E157-3752-4070-AF84-89880D365362}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3BE5046-8197-48FB-B89F-7C767316D03C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3BF1D32-51FE-402C-A91D-A022EFBFA6FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3DD4EA8-C896-4b95-818F-4E1D04869D99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3E0E785-BD78-4366-9560-B7DABE2723BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3E19860-0CD5-4991-A066-4FCA2704DE59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B3F8F451-788A-11D0-89D9-00A0C90C9B67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000820

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B405EE45-1AA2-410D-A6CF-1A74371DCD62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B40A6610-1D16-11D3-80B2-005004994DA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B418B139-414D-4374-820F-EE74520C5A0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B424E2AA-4466-41CA-8194-5A83995A9B15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B426F491-094C-43D4-8F16-ED4AE190032D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B427BF1E-A970-47DA-9BC3-02E8C5EC667D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B432D70A-E457-4DBD-823F-B88095FADB54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B437B7E2-B769-4F90-A2AD-FF5520637977}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B439D5EB-0A61-4ED9-8C8F-EC4148BB23F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B44432C2-4D5C-4495-AC72-55A39917142C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B467A3AF-E45B-4B1B-9983-C035D988FB0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B46F2A6A-3216-461C-BEEA-FBE442469812}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4831DED-3A57-4CC6-9E4B-0E7C5B08DBF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B49DA3DF-E569-423d-BDEA-8F89128E8107}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4A062B6-F310-475C-9483-FABA4F8300BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4B1D862-DD79-47E6-B29B-2AD5A9A5D885}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4B3994D-E118-4A93-83CA-7115E96756DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4B3AECB-DFD6-11D1-9DAA-00805F85CFE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4B8EFD3-E3F5-4CFB-A658-3EB23D3394F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4BA88E2-18D2-4B24-87E4-DC4C030D756C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4DC8DD9-2CC1-4081-9B2B-20D7030234EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4E0F9CB-BC06-4A33-BBB3-F75F16B6FF5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4EE81E9-6488-4A86-9F4E-883C0FA50A42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4F3C85E-6309-18EE-6D10-E5F485D62863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B4FAF6E4-77D0-46c7-8656-7F7B45056451}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5141620-C2B2-4D95-9F0F-134D99C87AB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5234F42-BD65-4567-BC32-5A6AEA0DB1C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5235209-C5D7-4D7F-9655-E5258D3CDF53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B52CCF85-726D-471C-B72C-CA9F104C5B98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B52D0B62-0895-47f7-AEC7-4D609AA83D08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B53455DB-5527-4041-AC41-F86E6947AA47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B549456D-F5D0-4641-BCED-8648A0C13D83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B54BFA47-D897-49CA-9657-05EC9F80A32B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5626BA7-E205-4744-A55E-93D350A2EBA1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b5638081-d53f-481e-85a9-e5dfd5bc8f5d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B569BE1E-0CF0-43C3-9EE0-9D6D4F0C3C3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B57186EE-4B90-405B-BC76-6F73545DA48D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B572F27E-E372-4C72-B3FB-11F376E21785}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B580CF65-E151-49C3-B73F-70B13FCA8E86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B58CDA2A-F42B-4622-951F-C68381DA7708}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B599C57E-113A-4488-A5E9-BC552C4F1152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B59F3BA4-98DA-4B5F-8A2D-7B56FB11140B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5A2FE0A-844B-4EE9-A3D1-474B44E0496C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5AB638F-D76C-415B-A8F2-F3CEAC502212}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5AEFEA0-CA6F-4C44-971B-050108DF49E4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5DD9A64-5C4B-4A48-BE56-97C1A8F85708}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5E427F9-AB38-4348-9076-86870C2BE860}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5E60A66-0C51-4894-8DF8-CBDF4E478D58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5EC2F58-7823-4358-8887-2C8E9EF664BE} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5EF836B-7582-4D82-9246-17F6C40DDF0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5F3970B-745E-46AC-B890-E08F69777D80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B5F86455-BF18-4E12-965A-6642A0AC0549}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B60A0E56-548D-40AE-9383-D752531F653F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B60B1871-E5CA-11D2-BC3D-78A407C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B63464F4-3D29-475A-B643-DE063B5BCF0A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B64F4A7C-97C9-11DA-8BDE-F66BAD1E3F3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6598677-4B54-42A9-BA67-8B64E3FCD92D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6610F1D-DA77-42C4-8300-721D9DA9D70B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B663A561-7424-4958-AF76-853E80B4E1C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6647EA6-3132-4050-89C7-719329B2E829}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6647EA7-3132-4050-89C7-719329B2E829}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B670073F-6174-488C-B5B5-3A471C6240E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B67B0756-2528-4996-B4BD-C993614CC0B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B67E0278-CD82-4CCA-AD9D-C1FBF538774A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6ADCC33-0B9B-48E3-A110-F8BBF5A04456}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6ADE150-743D-11D4-8141-00E029626F6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6D68663-FE25-44D8-9C4E-F7388A86F629}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6D82B82-2D38-3C1A-BAB0-D8CA4575FCA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6E5299F-7521-4433-A563-5B3236E95E72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6E649FA-5461-40D7-AB4D-54FC3C8DB767}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6F1A4CB-DADD-4D0C-BDFC-E945647302C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B6FFC24C-7E13-11D0-9B47-00C04FC2F51D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B701A704-F828-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B701A705-F828-11D4-A466-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7156514-A76C-4545-9D5B-A4E1D02C7AEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B71FA585-B351-4E48-8DA8-22F6F705EC73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B722C241-20B6-49F0-A871-B28B9FFE8E27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B72549CE-5644-4116-B8A4-A2B042321EC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B72F75B8-93F3-429D-B13E-660B206D897A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7385BC9-4857-471B-9E06-CF2807288633}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B73BC7C7-858B-49FA-BBDB-74DD77D1D9F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B73F75B8-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B75F75B8-93F3-429D-FF34-660B206D897A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B75FEF72-0C54-11D2-B14E-00C04FB9358B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7903A26-7037-4943-CAB3-FD4652966811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b79483da-061c-4239-abbe-6f28ec6122c0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7B0089A-FAF6-43FB-A33D-657E416AE259}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7B7EEA4-DAC2-4E87-A6E8-B583E846389A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7BBD0BC-5143-4E8B-B123-24E6C9F1EE40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7BC5CCE-E6CE-43DB-B3E3-DA47DDDD4A5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7D3E479-CC68-42B5-A338-938ECE35F419}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7D3E479-CC68-42B5-A338-B5A0E057163B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7D3E480-CC78-52C6-A448-C7C20279385D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7D46A23-DACF-4D68-8C9A-3484B9041FCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7DB0D67-19DB-4999-A9B7-70012FB7A573}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7E76C25-791F-432E-BDB7-748D01A93FC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B7FEF18D-912D-4FE2-9B19-A614F6B309DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8109574-690A-4F65-989D-0CCD9BB077FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B810FAA9-AA2C-4332-8486-FF7D81DD842B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B81197B4-4E57-4DB6-AE1D-23E49355BB2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B82BAA20-170D-4207-8F32-0697BE8A1CB1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B83B1A2D-B24F-4AFC-9987-902DE8EB0B49}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B83FC273-3522-4CC6-92EC-75CC86678DA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B843DA96-2B2D-447E-90AB-B92929AA11AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B847676D-72AC-4393-BFFF-43A1EB979352}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{b8842dc0-7401-4ddf-a560-80cc8e15af45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8875BFE-B021-11D4-BFA8-00508B8E9BD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8875BFF-B021-11D4-BFA8-00508B8E9BD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B88DBC3F-41FB-40AE-AFB0-4220E842B710}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8A04596-1C1B-48B6-9268-F2F86C9D55BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8A170A8-7AD3-4678-B2FE-F2D7381CC1B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8A5DE1C-BC13-4DD2-BF00-7BE3C603F9F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8A85F00-5E88-4A49-8C24-47116FB801DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8AB2281-447F-482B-86E9-1F0ED5973637}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8AFA251-4EFB-4703-87D4-DA7D2435BA5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8B55274-0F9A-41E5-9067-A3539BD9E860}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8C0220D-763D-49A4-95F4-61DFDEC66EE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8C5186E-EC37-4889-9C2E-F73649FFB7BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8CA1E6C-87E2-4435-9E56-8B791EC459D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8CCDD47-38E4-4CD2-B7FA-3B4B690F74BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8D60EBB-5565-4392-957B-7164BA087AD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B8E910B5-7452-4A29-B121-08E8CF09EC07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9038294-CA95-4ACB-B289-818A0563C55F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B90B4F62-ECD8-4B39-BDF1-530A7B8D35A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B914A3C5-80F5-43C1-A4A3-C4211921DC7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B91A8E01-502D-4EF6-B0C4-7139709832ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B91EF050-6DE4-4CD9-8789-93084E6D98F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B94B4225-E02E-4D3F-BADB-026F1E2F3AD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B95B5225-E02E-4D3F-BADB-026F1E2F3AD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9697716-61E6-4FBC-89FD-EAC504D9EFE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B98F79F4-3619-49FB-A7E7-B737E58C5727}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9B6F45C-E3A3-49E3-B840-BE157A906053}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9C38317-4E71-4D7B-B072-3AA8DDA923B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9CD23F0-086D-4190-9C04-FBFA1EA09FF8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9D029D3-CDE3-11CF-855E-00A0C908FAF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000020

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9D4F481-DB79-35C6-C548-D8C302837D6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9D90B27-AD4A-413A-88CB-3E6DDC10DC2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9F28C0A-58DF-4158-A3B2-5E0F9C4C6EE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9F6E8EB-A4E3-478E-88A4-D3995B5C45C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{B9F8B7F7-CF1D-477C-82A5-6CD46D1D04B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA048011-957F-4BA0-A804-62C28D96F878}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA0777EA-2688-47e8-8B79-C2D3BB81F630}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA12780E-B91E-41A7-A51A-528CBD64284E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA1404E0-0C0C-41BA-9F8F-F0E35BBE4B3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA14D944-0D8C-4F16-A950-6E53EEBB558F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA3D9F56-5EC1-497D-881A-93A28F58D9AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA3DDC15-3EF1-4DC7-B9B6-ED0403F9422A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA41EE62-B36A-4344-850C-9221073CF6B9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA463437-C3DE-47DA-8280-87596824388A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA4A5EB0-D55E-483D-95B1-E4FAB78AE5D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA576CDE-9949-4473-A8F7-6C17C2A7E600}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA60E68E-2AD9-429D-BF9F-25D9DF25C767}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA7270AE-5636-4618-BAF3-F86ADA39F036}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA749BC1-143E-430D-B1DA-1D2AF67A3658}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA77911B-A393-4A2E-B5B5-5B8ED17D7B43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA7A51FA-04F1-45CB-B493-36AD46950432}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA889C1A-1D48-4AB2-BB15-79298679F736}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA936AAA-3CF3-4F8C-8015-5FE6F9D953AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BA94F81E-99FC-40E1-824C-BAA00B575F4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BAA62B4F-5E59-40CC-B2EC-0E19B8776FA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BAB3E70B-A847-4A88-ACFC-778FCCC00287}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BAB889B5-7E46-F3B1-69B4-608E84950CC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BAD54733-5051-485E-B8F0-8A78BEBD81FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BAE85C97-2CD4-45C3-A1ED-E4CEF7C6AA52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB0578ED-E672-4697-9663-EC5A0460B949}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB1B5064-1496-4E40-A80D-EFF7C5A953A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB1D4A6C-3771-4CAB-86FD-B47EBC50237A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB2FAA2D-3CF2-45E9-82D4-3B9C2E9D67C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB339A46-7C49-11D2-9BF3-00C04FA34789}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB54DE33-E539-4749-BFAC-CC49617E8F2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB720BAB-2F75-456B-A850-04A77B20F6B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB866DA9-E293-4D4E-A395-9455AE92B600}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB89F547-37EC-4920-880C-9D553B1C788C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB936323-19FA-4521-BA29-ECA6A121BC78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BB9AAAF3-4F8D-48B5-A565-FF3E58433DC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBBD3E11-D201-46C9-8471-091D33159287}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBBE1C1A-89F7-4AF6-ABD1-1A1DE1C6962A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBBE1C1A-89F7-4AF6-ABD1-F8FBCFA47408}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{bbd057ae-a19f-48d3-9f9c-ca726c6a829f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBE38378-23DC-472D-B3FE-3B8C85078327}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBE7E611-7556-42C6-A7EC-E8D89481F0D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBF122A7-8A4D-45B5-9E00-0F68BC87C904}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBFF9532-5340-11D8-B39A-000D5610942E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBFF9533-5340-11D8-B39A-000D5610942E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BBFF9534-5340-11D8-B39A-000D5610942E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC0D2038-2DE5-4A6F-92BC-B18A3E0DE32A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC0D69A8-0923-4EEE-9375-9239F5A38B92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC207F7D-3E63-4ACA-99B5-FB5F8428200C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC295A8D-1054-ADD2-7921-4933BA265D3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC333116-6EA1-40A1-9D07-ECB192DB8CEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC54B24C-5A97-4C19-9181-8B8A05B2E931}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC5F1E51-5110-11D1-AFF5-006097C9A284}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC68BFA2-6132-42C3-B399-0B647CB71DD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC698748-F654-43BB-8399-D9E835DEE119}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC737725-6D77-468A-BA40-DD6B7B861472}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BC97B254-B2B9-4D40-971D-78E0978F5F26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BCAA3A19-1051-4C2F-88B9-4D05985AA2C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BCBCEE7B-2001-4971-B991-EB6E81C96CC5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BCC51EA9-6340-4EBE-8736-13A752ECB0BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BCD5534B-2F54-428E-B3F3-E03B6F10A233}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BCDB34A6-C1A6-4C89-9526-E84A579A0EF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{bce3f9f2-1e02-4290-8c5f-1c6c7e259c2d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BCF96FB4-5F1B-497B-AECC-910304A55011}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD092CD7-AA66-4FF6-8CE1-D4E01489ED2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD0BA5CD-7C8E-47ED-935E-1ABBAC9B29E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD0FC212-0A36-4232-83CC-2063FB9282E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD11A280-2E73-11CF-B6CF-00AA00A74DAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD11A280-2E73-11CF-B6CF-00AA00A74DAF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD1A47BD-3B4E-AFD6-D250-C9AFB4EAA05A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD2E165D-1BC6-23AA-345B-1C234F173CBD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD328E49-38AB-42CB-8EEA-73AA4CD2A6FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD33FD1E-5666-4144-ACDC-79220EEBB79C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD3653E4-884B-43C4-970B-670802501B7F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD419ACD-B41C-49D9-8ADF-CCA159052515}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD51AEC6-7991-4A60-94D6-D5FEBB655D10}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD6D3576-9E54-4760-BA09-A917D135750E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD71D49C-81F1-4DC5-9BFB-92AAAA09635C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD7E4540-8E51-11D1-B4DA-000001021773}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD8700E2-6F92-40AE-93F7-D152EA2B8436}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD8FD0B2-0E6B-4FFA-916F-DB8FF7411D5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD9584EF-C28C-4F6D-8D49-0CEE3C0E442F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD9A8BB0-8BF8-EC2E-5A23-8010E127E35B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BD9EF70D-FD52-412B-AB37-83AD58162035}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BDAEB579-3B30-46BF-9BFD-D2F48862BB84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BDD8121B-D4AE-4AC9-AD54-C8DC3F1155E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BDF4E4DF-B6BB-4ECE-8CD9-1880DEC7B82F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BDF6CE3D-F5C5-4462-9814-3C8EAC330CA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BDF90A20-C0DA-4FAE-95A2-AAA4D4D32B08}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE0B5843-553A-48C2-9A42-258A1D791AFC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE168AD8-D3DD-432C-B367-06D36A1AED15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE2ED590-CA49-46B5-8CCE-244FB2E0D1AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE35582C-9796-4CF1-AED9-556ADA120B38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE4191FB-59EF-4825-AEFC-109727951E42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE442802-3911-46E0-B227-076B15A4EAD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE44DD6F-057A-4476-A0D5-EC926957D277}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE4E1890-3C18-4D15-9709-6C10218E3A0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE5A7132-329F-4319-B781-2A83BFE51534}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE756CFF-ADB4-4bc5-A35F-19E546E5710E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE7B63B7-6863-4FAC-9D81-FE3E626B1D9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE830FD4-E393-417F-9F4B-CC70ABB3384C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BE8D0059-D24D-4919-B76F-99F4A2203647}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BEB133E5-FD72-43B7-8AFF-681831CC72D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BEC21260-D115-4B49-99CB-F304032EE5AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BEC65CAF-8156-CFAD-DD7E-AD4D1E173FBB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BECAFC17-BAF9-11D4-B492-00D0B77F0A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BECD7FB6-D67E-4104-A8AD-0DBC10251438}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BEDF30ED-41B2-4CDC-875A-ED063C81AF7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BEE42B8C-3844-4412-8B81-200DD8FE7DF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BEF178EB-79D6-4BFA-8213-6FB8EA4769C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF15C0E3-DD2F-453F-9461-8FB8BA311753}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF16EA73-9CEA-4C3E-B9D4-F4250B94446C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF1CED2C-4B3F-4079-A330-864EDA5A4CFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF208219-0A7F-11D2-A6DE-00400541EFEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF279130-3F58-4E26-8043-CD5688A4D4C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF2D741D-6F32-4885-A96A-76725B64A8CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF4B360B-1717-4BEA-8C5B-6936DE82E8F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF4D0BCA-6FE4-4FA2-BEBE-87A72B3B77F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF55256A-3B3B-11D2-B05B-000001145917}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF69DF00-2734-477F-8257-27CD04F88779}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF755B85-EA69-4F58-9A59-D85F384A15FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF812A36-0805-4B6F-8B45-0F83B547F300}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BF9BCED1-67F2-43DE-8351-16DF6520B7BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFA03761-5565-41B3-93D9-82B354C0A8EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFA1273D-F878-4B6D-911D-32731F1FE6AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFAE1995-4CAC-40D0-B029-42CEC449E838}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFB5F154-9212-46F3-B547-AC6106030A54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFBA1D3E-30F9-4965-922D-72D67616691D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFBAE8DA-9920-4166-A5A4-EBD03F59ABF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFC9677B-8006-4336-9D49-2C797AEFCB9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFCBB188-18E3-1DEB-59D5-BACE1CE655A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFD2AF6E-4271-6572-6429-A63F26792311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFDC724F-A63F-4404-BA4C-BFA239DEFB3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFE16606-AC7A-40CD-96A6-F786190148B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFEF1779-0E92-45A1-BF5E-55991007F912}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{BFF8A86A-FCBC-4FB3-8AE8-DD5F692FDE97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C004A8DA-623A-4409-B6ED-F3E3DA367792}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C004DEC2-2623-438E-9CA2-C9043AB28508}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C00B57AD-F72F-4FDF-8116-A0C34CD3E716}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C02EE3A0-1881-419F-A5ED-737223463292}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0335197-6755-11D4-8A73-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0335198-6755-11D4-8A73-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C03351A3-6755-11D4-8A73-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C03351A4-6755-11D4-8A73-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C049960F-5186-4B2A-AF8A-A723C8E6FC26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{c0539772-3d26-43b6-b292-711b177d616d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C064AF53-D7D7-4FD1-A7D3-FA3D2E8B016F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C07F60AC-688D-4F3E-89EC-30B281BDD2CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C080FFDA-6D65-4F98-BA30-89A340FC2C2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C08FA317-C152-4FEA-AC0B-2EA68D2B1C84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0AC5542-A167-4748-BF42-9D1B09723A62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0B285F6-DB2B-4908-9C58-F6D95397D747}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0BC364F-AB33-4778-8047-5A2148E0ECDA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0D076C5-E4C6-4561-8BF4-80DA8DB819D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C0EF89EE-EEC7-4535-A041-F1EBF79560A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C10525B4-17EC-4D8A-BE71-08F6AD617339}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C109664B-CEB1-420B-B353-D55A561536DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C10A16B7-70FE-4CE3-A261-6FBA7CC3DD5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C13BBEBC-3125-421B-ABBA-548ADFCF0320}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C14B4055-A29B-420C-9D24-71C04956189C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C155E2F4-EA4D-48AD-BEE2-C837C0DC137F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C15B7EA2-A360-43E8-A591-5FAEDC7C4E1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C15DFCFB-3D1C-4E50-AAC7-037B016B95F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1764EBE-FE4F-4F55-B826-89A8AA62A7E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C18517DA-CA70-46CE-86F4-882F6B62E975}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1A1EAB5-B546-4F68-9E2F-6E701D2EF8F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1A2FDA2-1A5B-2A8F-F3A2-B22DA1A3C41D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1AA87B1-FE12-4937-A09C-1B7B869D913B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1B4DEC2-2623-438E-9CA2-C9043AB28508}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1C2AC28-5E4B-4228-B7A0-05E986FFCE14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1C3CC42-F029-49A2-91C2-C043DFAE3C96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1DE9E98-839F-4055-AEDF-781852C25895}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1DF2728-8510-0773-96D8-5D0C1F27821B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{c1e0ffa8-b2e4-459f-a8d6-bcbe39c3581d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1EA1782-8E6E-4EA4-9800-B68DE41F1A26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1F444C9-D3C8-454C-9B4D-B4D18A7E70F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1FB8842-5281-45CE-A271-8FD5F117BA5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C1FE7C8F-043A-4FAC-AB62-2CC56F7482B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C209C230-4ABF-4E84-A91C-D69C977ECC53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C217767F-E340-49B8-85D3-3A72B9CD652F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C222CF63-722F-4561-94AC-E683D962C63C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2326BDF-43B0-431F-940A-52D042621188}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2476E25-E64F-47DE-B306-68322E057286}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2481ED1-9896-4D49-AE90-69858DFDE446}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C24FF35A-2D0C-4299-95AD-0900BF3F7373}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C258EAA1-F9FE-491E-B8FF-CE9AF7A7AFF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C25F1D28-009B-4EE5-A482-B06709C68A4C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C25FA7CE-23EA-4271-A66D-06C4D5C22F78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C26450C4-10DE-4DA1-9593-230AD4DB491D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2680E10-1655-4A0E-87F8-4259325A84B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2805F9F-0F0A-4631-A89F-ABE6B7C76223}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C285D18D-43A2-4AEF-83FB-BF280E660A97}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C298fb42-e3e2-11d3-adcd-0050dac24e8f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2BAA4C9-AE1E-4605-AE2F-A1C49A30D881}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{c2d116ed-2466-4909-a75c-f8030a39a77d}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2DF0170-CAB8-A4B1-843D-7BDAEBDEEAF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2E53902-E423-4D65-A84D-7EB98A6D13F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2EEB4FA-B6D6-41B9-9CFA-ABA87F862BCB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2F0AEC1-0D7F-481D-82A7-9F6DD8404A61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C2FEDB3E-8907-4C28-B60E-418AEE6DE1E8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3069D58-FD25-49AE-B3D6-10AF42913098}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C30793AF-14B2-4300-8B5D-4BFA3987050E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3178C97-FE42-4A9F-8574-C9BF97524A17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C318CD44-E327-4377-A28E-6EC16A921AE8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C32EE4CB-E99F-4147-BFAE-67FF3B6F8076}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C331BD6E-06AB-41A0-B95F-D7CA379ACEAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C33334DD-A35D-490D-B5E7-E1DA9488E716}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C33639BA-99C5-4E0F-A949-92CF0117EA71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3516EF2-41D5-4E97-8688-77ADA93FB0EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3581462-AD4C-43AF-A8A7-AFEFEBA11B44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3703265-4671-4858-92A4-CBA6A7B3BB45}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C370527A-24A7-4583-BE01-72E59000EB17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3786A8D-6426-4C29-A23F-F36E47B31E0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C389F2CF-26ED-11D5-A212-004005F6FEB6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C38FC998-3B1B-4F59-A710-5A6C9CF8BD92}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3A64E2B-748B-4CA4-B20C-8C2817E12A6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3AE80DC-CE36-41E6-A011-E498F909614B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3B2B2F0-6406-11D9-9669-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3BCC488-1AE7-11D4-AB82-0010A4EC2338}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3D424A1-0F25-4A01-8217-D6F73DEB42C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3E7E8D3-0B97-4FF3-B1BD-DAB4B04CD697}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3F699FD-5F86-451B-8150-81979857047E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C3FDA8CE-9414-4E33-AC6B-4922922259A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{c40bc47a-ba61-4ebb-b31c-e7bd6064adc5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C42000C4-703A-4A55-B8AF-5C83B24C9922}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C42CF26E-2B02-05DE-7D7B-A16C5C2095BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C436BE04-B80F-3F1B-B592-67B6C8C95688}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C44C65C7-FDF1-453D-89A5-BCC28F5D69F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BC1-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BC4-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BC6-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BC8-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BCA-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BCC-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BCE-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BD0-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BD2-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BD4-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BD6-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BD8-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BDA-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BDC-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BDE-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BE0-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BE2-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BE4-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BE6-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BEC-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BEE-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BF0-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BF2-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C46C1BF4-3C52-11D0-9200-848C1D000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C47A9554-195A-4769-9B13-04F15B450A39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C49DD894-C6DE-4910-8C41-BA20F852D8BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4B651EE-06C7-42FC-B343-5E3A3F2EB657}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4C362EA-C1AE-4399-B47C-33061562BD88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4C4786C-9861-46D2-BB63-AC782AB07046}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4CA6559-2CF1-48B6-96B2-8340A06FD129}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4D77E94-252D-11D4-B358-C9A9F1AA7152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4D8022B-93FB-493A-8C22-3224CFB4F29F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4D99500-4C77-11D4-93B7-0040950570BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4EDCFF2-D255-4195-A8DC-820B37936188}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4F147D7-BF25-488E-A12B-EFD43E7029BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4F5B320-1669-491C-BB61-48A1FD6D3759}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4F5E343-9494-47E4-8E35-440B49E25FD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4FEE4A6-4B8B-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C4FEE4A7-4B8B-11D4-8A6D-0050DA2EE1BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5067F59-9D0D-11D2-AA90-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5183ABC-EB6E-4E05-B8C9-500A16B6CF94}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C51C1886-6246-48D4-BA0B-70AFD5A3D672}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C52CBAEC-D969-4635-9F50-426CC15CE463}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5531D07-22C2-418B-85B9-D829AF1498B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5668031-4BDE-43D4-8766-8E9AAC16C56E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C569B8DA-D929-4C57-9ADD-C071C13C1FAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C56CE781-A6FC-4706-8B32-6EB4622155DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5906D97-5105-4671-8E91-87D5BB050ECD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5941EE5-6DFA-11D8-86B0-0002441A9695}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5A28212-A58F-47D3-AAC3-276AFA7CBB98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5A40FCE-0A0F-40CA-985E-661C28B5B431}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5ADA8BC-CC22-AB2E-EACB-B829C20A89BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5AF2622-8C75-4DFB-9693-23AB7686A456}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5B70256-5B08-4056-B84E-C6CE084967F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5D6B9C5-1C08-43F9-BD04-6AEFA21DD754}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5E02D55-E7B6-4AD1-8140-D418D409A047}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5E0E2D5-6595-46C1-9D87-0465A0B703D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5EF03AC-84D1-4888-B243-EAD1947A2FE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C5FCE753-7E3E-414C-815E-86AF82D8817A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6075FF0-1F32-11D4-A681-0050DA502650}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C610B319-5EF8-4302-AC99-4580932A5957}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C619394D-AE6F-4497-B49D-78FD76F9C986}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C61A70F3-505E-4B90-916F-627A8706B4BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C61C874F-60BB-4EE7-8AFA-92DC85B180C9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C63344D8-70D3-4032-9B32-7A3CAD5091A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6335B00-E8D9-423E-A691-48D17CBB6C5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C64C9CBD-8F82-4E77-0EF3-A2BFF63F6C1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C65CAD7F-E382-4B90-95C6-89123D0AEE61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C660C559-903D-41A5-991B-ED7959096C35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6760A07-A574-4705-B113-7856315922C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C67A62C7-A68D-484C-9617-880C1F70D3F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C67D183D-A2F6-8F00-8439-F94DF0807BCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6844939-C324-41E0-84D0-D42F8DA5EBAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F54444}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F59898}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE54}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C68AE9C0-0909-4DDC-B661-C1AFB9F5AE56}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6906A23-4717-4E1F-B6FD-F06EBED14177}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6958ACD-D866-4349-9F7B-FDB73384F697}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6A02DE1-73EF-463A-8566-BD7AF8B63F88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6BC3414-BF19-4DFD-BAB5-70C5C395E9B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6CB1FE3-B05E-4F0E-818F-C83ED5A0332F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C6EE11C9-0FFE-4567-9EB3-BFD9ECBC561F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C704547B-26C0-4222-A034-81653C07B494}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C72F5FE1-85FF-4BE1-AA6D-BC39456D39CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7384A94-12AB-4798-9A63-67A9B24C993D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C74CDF30-68C2-49B4-9918-EBD66B8D9FBF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C75A33FE-50C7-4F0F-81B0-6EB2272022CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C76BE992-2BC3-41A4-8B87-A8C01FE419A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C771B05E-E725-4516-97A5-4CE5EB163CFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C776136E-FDB9-4F4B-837D-90593FB5A3FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C77E900A-FF55-400E-9BAA-E042C8212898}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7888681-1A83-4C14-B9A5-95F91240B44F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7967580-5F17-11D4-AAC2-0000B4936E0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C79BC3FE-70C2-4C06-96B5-8D313E7D1EE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7ABF7AE-67A7-495C-88E1-3D1B295E25F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7ade150-743d-11d4-8141-00e029626f6a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7B05B62-C8D7-438C-840B-4994DAAA8EEE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7B6C04A-CBB5-11D0-BB4C-00C04FC2F410}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7CF1142-0785-4B12-A280-B64681E4D45E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7D7D67A-7B5D-4A5D-AAC9-3D1BAD8DF22A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7EB62D2-5C2D-4358-92DE-94CC31AEBCD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7EDAB2E-D7F9-11D8-BA48-C79B0C409D70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7F22879-7151-4C71-8C50-9557AFDA66C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7F39662-AC3B-4B80-8FC0-4034C01E73C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C7FD7B6E-E8F7-CD06-F5AC-92CB5F990A96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C809C390-A77E-45DD-8C35-379D9431658D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C812924E-3B95-4DC5-8C73-433A505B2489}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C815ACE8-3DBF-4FFD-8231-AB1D21E8B7EE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C82B55F0-60E0-478C-BC55-E4E22F11301D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C830F3D7-85A9-4F63-B445-F19FD287A391}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C833A552-F5AF-4A7B-87B3-6EBDE0DB3B43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C84F7AEA-636B-4882-AD5D-56A1DC837FE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C851F631-0D35-4238-9EA7-D48B6DADAB14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C87158C1-3C5B-4EE4-B87F-3457C83BC4CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8858236-5154-4A40-B65E-33AA5437DB9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C886256C-7A63-4213-AD2F-02AD3735DF06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C89435B0-CDFE-11D3-976A-00E02913A9E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C89BB48C-15D9-4F4F-803E-95D90F62BE62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8A113E0-6DA0-4F0E-BB89-9726212AAF32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8AF24A6-3564-4F64-84A3-AA80C88EDD8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8BAC37C-A8D2-425E-B7FC-80B9537FB14A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8CB3870-CDFE-11D3-976A-00E02913A9E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8CD0946-EEED-427D-9343-3FBD192A048A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8D730FF-78AB-4DC7-B744-A208FAF94AAE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8F209F8-480E-454C-94A4-5392D88EBA0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C8F21DFE-B35C-4274-82EC-1E072D09025E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C900B400-CDFE-11D3-976A-00E02913A9E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9176930-9C9F-4CBA-9723-0F58C3E7CED6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C91E8926-D4BE-4685-99F4-0D996B96BAC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9269872-E3D6-4811-8E5E-835CA8CBD0B3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C94158E1-6151-4442-ABE6-FD53D6534EFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C943E2A8-0137-78CD-14F6-05E29B0370C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C95FE080-8F5D-11D2-A20B-00AA003C157A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9905EF0-610F-4404-9030-A3F345D069F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9953583-932E-4EA1-A04B-4523AAB72C30}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9CCBB35-D123-4A31-AFFC-9B2933132116}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9FA1DC9-1FB3-C2A8-2F1A-DC1A33E7AF9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{C9FD0FB1-0121-4FBF-9B54-DBA85F34D743}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA0E28FA-1AFD-4C21-A8DC-70EB5BE2F076}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA13D72F-2DAC-4D99-B08D-C5EA1C920E89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA14EE13-ED15-C4A2-17FF-DA4D15C1BC5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA1D1B05-9C66-11D5-A009-000103C1E50B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA21E6FA-41D9-4F05-9650-8B3FBE72124D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA356D79-679B-4B4C-8E49-5AF97014F4C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA3D637F-F575-40F8-9A05-4C5327EDCEF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA3EB689-8F09-4026-AA10-B9534C691CE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA5E7959-60B5-47B7-80AC-1606309733F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA64FFB4-1377-4312-99F2-CAE79AA772E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA8A9780-280D-11CF-A24D-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00008008

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CA92B524-BC8A-4610-BD2C-6BD3E28155D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAAF9105-A683-4ED1-89CC-18F6D194DD84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CABCF5E7-0C79-4F1C-909D-B9CF68FED746}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{cabf0009-90cf-467d-86a4-d54c5b7674ea}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAC068F3-A608-406B-8581-458788A67694}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAC9566E-8DC9-455E-B564-97E9EBD4FE7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CACA7731-9C77-464A-B1B7-462281DD8164}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAD49BF2-B4E6-4B79-AE9C-57C33DFE83BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAE0999F-78C5-49DC-9F30-13142AAAABA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAE4FD42-96C5-4228-9E2D-500A603BCA3C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAE8A9B1-ABBD-4159-A485-1DA045A5D4A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CAEB4E9B-7DA2-457B-8AF9-BC1F589ECCD2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB173583-1405-4336-8004-80C71718F14F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB4C94FC-4C4C-34CB-41C4-249CA4C8A4CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB5825EA-B484-C6DE-8E3D-85387140521A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB5B2BC6-F957-4D8A-BE67-83F3EC58BA01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB5D474E-A510-40A4-B5A4-838933BCBA64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB6313B7-1F9A-5DD7-A72A-B2B4D6CAAC38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB650C14-E5CB-41F3-ADEA-0F6026439179}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB6F59F9-FA69-4D14-9D96-4BB3190E3DF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CB8B69CF-31AF-40D0-A119-5A8435BC1534}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBA523B2-1906-4D14-95A2-CD8E233701C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBB430E6-5B1B-474A-9D7E-160D4FE74BEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBBA4969-0DFF-437A-9E18-7176A67444F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBC85814-D198-4306-8A6A-FC7BB421CDB8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBCACA58-1AEE-4600-8CF0-E8B30BFF1535}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBCC61FA-0221-4CCC-B409-CEE865CACA3A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBDB0279-9D76-48AC-ABD3-8CB9A4D73D4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBE0D59D-F985-4AC6-8826-FEE957065D42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBE4B748-08F9-44DB-8FB1-9AD25979DA35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBE7D5E7-90A2-11D3-80D1-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBEFB350-ED5B-4115-B846-C1041676B377}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CBEFB350-ED5B-4115-B846-C1041676B388}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC110316-5BE7-4AAA-AEDD-1A5B147BE34C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC1543F0-013B-4806-9C18-23816853BD9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC364A32-D59B-4E9C-9156-F0050C45005B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC378B83-9577-44D0-B4F8-0DD965E176FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC45B0B0-72D8-4652-AE5F-5E3E266BE7ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC490D15-CC4F-40DA-A599-72079AC93C4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC49785F-80A9-49CC-AB3C-ED3270452188}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC6DBC0C-BF63-CD9E-F2F2-CCB5FBCA83ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC79522A-9E3B-4bc9-9218-D95EC5DA5349}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC7A6223-3759-4075-8CEA-971F5CFC0ED2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC7AE60F-5851-66F5-12D3-D57DC588D0E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC7BFB42-F175-11D1-A392-00E0291F3959}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC7BFB43-F175-11D1-A392-00E0291F3959}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC87B8B6-5947-46FA-9734-68196FCF9632}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC90CDA0-74A0-45B4-80EF-D89CA8C249B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC916B4B-BE44-4026-A19D-8C74BBD23361}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC924BD1-7382-4619-A706-070CB00F2325}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CC94D0F5-8932-4203-A734-6D7730B6C305}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCA6CE4C-2199-4A4F-9542-12E0163D6841}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCAABCDD-7C16-4215-B12E-150BFB994CF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCBDD1DC-5FCF-43E5-6BAD-DA44CB0BA16A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCCD3E2C-8939-5C08-CDE3-3D2A14E9F83D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCCE1D2B-9A18-5B07-ACE2-3C3F03E8B84C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCD4F5CD-C5BC-4645-BF61-9F4EEBDD19CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCD82DFE-6CA4-4AAC-A82B-8C57A8D9FF24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCE74C71-BBDF-92E8-061D-C38F93F2166E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCE83E45-30B2-4BAE-B1F5-25D128D27A43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCF982AF-F3AA-48C4-97C4-ECDEA4BD3FC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCF99CD5-1BCF-4DB2-8197-E9864A99702B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CCFB2B33-F4DB-B63D-ABDC-C7384ED93B34}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD1B7795-13BC-4A12-BF42-A52748971AA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD209A08-98B5-4669-AF9F-447AC5253356}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD2A865B-6C0F-44F9-BAA1-7CDB31E04BC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD3447D4-CA39-4377-8084-30E86331D74C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD3B6C3C-9F8B-4D69-9464-1606FABFCBB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD4C3CEF-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD4C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD5E2AC9-25CE-A1C5-D1E2-DC6B28A6ED5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD6C2ABD-F988-40CA-B834-74C3EF0F5B14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD74B159-A1D3-11D3-80BC-00500487BDBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD89AB62-B70C-43CF-AC83-C7BB55C3DA43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD8BFE70-5809-4C73-9EEE-E5672C2B79D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CD8D1CAA-FE4A-45DF-A06C-028AAF1821DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDB280E8-BE43-4128-8A5A-3FCD094E2D88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDBCFEAE-10BA-482C-9F6E-FC67207082D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDCBE0F1-D13A-4F86-A963-3A272D3ABA7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{cdcd151c-2062-4e02-a73d-41e88f7738e9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDD8BADE-B4C8-4E97-84B4-1DC9ABAD3EF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDD964C2-FB78-4A74-BB1E-1CB1FCB72018}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDE8EAB9-CEF3-4885-B12F-26960A25C800}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDE9EB54-A08E-4570-B748-13F5DDB5781C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CDF2469C-048C-16B2-77C9-642FDCBBAABB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE156487-4D41-4E86-98CF-56115B9185CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE185270-53A5-11D9-9669-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE188402-6EE7-4022-8868-AB25173A3E14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE19D0C0-A2D9-4197-865D-535218FD05E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE27D4DF-714B-4427-95EB-923FE53ADF8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE292861-FC88-11D0-9E69-00C04FD7C15B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE3A44D8-BC88-4D62-A890-42D96245F8D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE453468-C4F4-A3DE-7FBD-4569594A7FE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ce56f2a1-1b53-4268-8c76-ba53e6d5a024}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE6E551B-B8F9-4B24-81FD-59D9162DA495}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE70731D-F28D-4D81-9D61-C8EE60378401}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-0BED-709549C10020}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10001}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10020}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C15050}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C16969}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C18686}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-93F6-4afb-BFD9-2515434A36C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7C3CF0-98A8-474D-B2B5-1ED7E2E3B004}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CE7EF827-47CC-48EB-B570-C367F1E1277E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEA206E8-8057-4A04-ACE9-FF0D69A92297}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEA53356-C414-4331-A35E-AA4CE9D8DFA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEAB1E45-BB8D-4A85-B356-79028FEE94CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEABF027-6CDC-4D47-ADF6-AC5D065826A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEB29DA4-7AFA-4F24-B3CD-17351D590DF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEBC955E-58AF-11D2-A30A-00A0C903492B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CECA6F2B-247B-4ECE-9B7A-D0135C8036FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CED0B2CE-1555-EC0E-0F2D-CF2A643CE0D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CED90DF1-C3CD-EF1A-B801-BEC4A1029B98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CEFB7B49-9652-464F-8AFD-A577C0500F39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-716D74632608}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-717177650486}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-7173706D4820}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-71766C641316}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-71766C645750}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-717765721306}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-717765721316}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-717765724820}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-717765728274}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF021F40-3E14-23A5-CBA2-717965725750}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF1A5756-F372-463E-BC20-1D3D58F4B9AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF1E49B3-24A6-4B17-94BE-C25102E3BF04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF36A848-3614-11D3-B73D-00105A9D65D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF490793-3A68-4931-9C10-A29A856D36F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF51C190-B9C5-43F9-9510-AE0FA496BC78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF5F84EB-D3FC-4F98-BE3B-F5B56B962CED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF70455E-EDC1-4067-B824-CD0314BC3B2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CF88EFA8-D66E-4EAE-9D60-2D3FB6C9D6A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CFAC00A4-E9E7-4A40-97A4-1E888B3DF0A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{cfc31c26-538c-42c3-b5ea-8accf825711f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CFCB7308-782F-11D4-BE27-000102598CE4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CFCDAA03-8BE4-11cf-B84B-0020AFBBCCFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00010000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CFDE1CF9-75B3-4B1E-B9A7-B5FB88A171E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{CFFB1FC7-270D-4986-B299-FECF3F0E42DB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D0070620-1E72-42E7-A14C-3A255AD31839}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D010C25B-FA0D-444B-8F28-026B97785C69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D037F883-92C3-4F89-A302-C01127CF3C72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D06855E1-7758-430F-9E20-274D32C0472E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D06E2EAE-1922-4A0B-6A7C-8D9E3DE0E708}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D0887919-FB2E-4530-85B2-B7E1D571CE28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D0903A3B-F0EA-434A-9742-98C5335C7946}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D0B0C04A-DC73-4A91-9307-41F3E36579BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D0CF128D-6D31-4989-959F-62758166A46C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{d0d88fdb-c158-43b5-80eb-f4f876dc43fd}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1159422-16E3-462F-A93D-FB718E100407}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1159422-16E3-462F-A93D-FB718E100408}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D117A61F-92C3-4450-A0C8-F425B14D4127}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D11CBB15-D1EC-4295-9CEE-DA089F6A3034}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1222EBB-F86E-4D6C-826A-B342A3D36D99}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D12D2157-33E5-45f0-8E58-4D65035D2983}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D14641FA-445B-448E-9994-209F7AF15641}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D14D6793-9B65-11D3-80B6-00500487BDBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D157330A-9EF3-49F8-9A67-4141AC41ADD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D15EFFBE-61EE-480B-9507-25264732DE0F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1617972-4CEB-1B7F-E67E-9E4639631FB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D164DD9F-20FA-4F04-AB90-A8460CD2F648}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D17506C3-6B26-11D0-8914-00C04FC2A0CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D18B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D19781C5-2051-44F8-8445-DDC82933C191}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1A3A43B-05A1-40CD-834C-053E6C03B258}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1AAC408-B6BB-46FB-9654-50816C21433D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1AC752E-883F-4ED8-8828-B618C3A72152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1B80EBF-1A26-4FEC-B0B9-DCB934C6507E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1BB7CF4-4463-4E91-88D7-ECC3CE0A13B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1D9E2F6-C179-4386-B197-C4A85C026F67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1E31328-8891-ACE8-836A-BDED3F0B74BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1F6ABEE-B889-11D2-8E3C-DCCA155F9A71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D1F6ABEF-B889-11D2-8E3C-DCCA155F9A71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D212259D-4648-4903-9FBD-02E88785D33C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D22AC3EF-B7D8-11D5-A281-005056BF0101}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D249A1AD-C6F6-4286-A17C-693CBA0AE492}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D24A1963-9951-4153-A340-6648759EB77D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D24D4450-1F01-11D1-8E63-006097D2DF48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D24D4453-1F01-11D1-8E63-006097D2DF48}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D25F7446-4D36-4203-9EA5-5422B26FA9D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2692EE8-4795-44F4-A8FF-8FAC5D4FE947}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"="0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D290D6E7-BF9D-42F0-9C1B-3BC8AE769B57}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2923B86-15F1-46FF-A19A-DE825F919576}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2A0728D-AB2F-4B91-9EEF-590C70EA075D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2C1986A-FBEC-4472-AABF-6D42F08DBC8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2D588B5-D081-11D0-99E0-00C04FC2F8EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2F97240-C9F4-11CF-BFC4-00A0C90C2BDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000010

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D2FAC024-92C0-42E5-A75B-7B4E3915CC50}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{d302ea92-b45a-4e34-8b66-d81bcc6764e7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3035DA0-2BBF-4549-A465-1F3DA531CB70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D306C3B7-2AD5-11D1-9E9A-00805F200005}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3119527-9BE0-422C-B9FA-5143D75DFBEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D318484F-1800-441A-8661-A1DEA5F8800E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D319662B-D5BF-4538-ADF3-8D3E36362608}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D31E488C-9ED3-4FB0-8F82-F1D559553C06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D32C3BAD-5213-49BD-A7D5-E6DE6C0D8249}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D32EA48B-025D-4CED-810B-B2D805478837}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D332110E-3EDB-417B-B8E2-297B61C074C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3341007-C77C-4F1C-B2A5-D94D5BE55F7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D34151C8-0C6C-4A7D-B677-4FCC9552E957}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D34F08C5-4F18-477C-86CB-1A9BEECFE37B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D34F5D71-99E4-4D96-91CA-F4104F69B8AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D34F641F-5210-4EB0-8ED5-9179F47E15B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3512525-E159-421F-A154-A60A738F7F6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D35A69A7-7A34-4C67-814A-3F508C0BF371}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D361E196-6667-49D0-A34B-779519463540}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D36F70B1-7DF5-4FD4-A765-70CCC8F72CD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D38439EC-4A7F-42b4-90C2-D810D7778FDD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3881C20-818C-4DA5-822F-2CF1238EC2B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3B3C51E-8D11-4667-85B9-0930F519BED7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3B4C621-6024-410B-9F0F-22CBD6981F5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3C4DBC7-BCD0-4864-88D3-7B93C73B515A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3CD5F89-BFE3-4BAD-AC10-25751A08811C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3DC0749-CA2E-4D23-A008-382712834D82}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3E87839-E01C-41CE-BE24-C21357B602AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3E9FA13-6C38-5BED-31EE-FB5B3194B19D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D3F01312-8A3D-4D41-A4FA-FB61D295CB6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4060DC6-C043-4DDD-A9D3-3149FB024D03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D40D01E4-0378-430A-A890-382CB46B97B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D41802BC-9085-4AB7-90F6-084C1DE1A944}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D424FE4E-CAF9-4fdd-BC5F-E6E6B91D53BF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{d431ded2-2a14-4856-b3bc-9bb21fc886f4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D44B5436-B3E4-4595-B0E9-106690E70A58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D44CCDBD-C9C1-44C7-9A6B-74B250FD070F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D466D2EF-85CF-4526-9FE7-1828C4F2DACE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D46BD5CB-2360-4F5F-8793-5F4AE775EC44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D48F2E28-68E2-4920-9848-D6E6C7AB3EB7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D491AF9C-9B09-4F13-8FD4-718B99C2D892}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D49E9D35-254C-4C6A-9D17-95018D228FF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4A97620-8E8F-11CF-93CD-00AA00C08FDF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4B7A5B3-5DCD-A7B2-A406-B51BFE3AC52E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4C0649B-B980-44A5-B259-9B09EBEA6331}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4C5947D-16E3-462F-A93D-FB718E100406}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4D5C535-BA95-4327-870D-A33826FDD17A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{d4daeddb-f4d3-4b2d-bae3-8fa6a7860415}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4DFC1D8-2D2E-4962-B0D0-389FBA0F76B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4EA0C00-3BC8-4B26-8D2E-C5512B07A211}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D4FE6227-1288-11D0-9097-00AA004254A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D52433A9-A44C-43AB-A013-24B3C756DD2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D534A0F8-E0F2-4F11-8E53-345819B2451F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D537A3D0-8C07-4D62-953F-162207F5090D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D53B810F-6219-11D4-95B6-0040950375E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D53B8112-6219-11D4-95B6-0040950375E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D53B8113-6219-11D4-95B6-0040950375E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5580D6F-0E5F-4BDB-9CDF-F8EE68BEB008}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D55A3E22-1A83-EE02-DA9A-08DF95EE9D1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D55E80B0-433D-442F-A524-060DEA41DEE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D56A1203-1452-EBA1-7294-EE3377770000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D57521FC-5C2C-42D1-AFFF-C7F9261C0613}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5B72AED-E54A-11D6-B1B2-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5C02F7C-07D3-4EB7-A069-B11FFD66203F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5C414B7-3ECB-4F31-8668-4DEE30E1D363}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5C5FEF5-1CB5-4B1E-88BC-77FA94BC6D4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5C778F1-CF13-4E70-ADF0-45A953E7CB8B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5DE8B57-F29E-70AD-DB94-95AB47392EA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5EFDB0E-4F51-414F-B740-54A5C87A8957}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D5FFE783-5276-41D1-887B-00267810A9C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D61570B1-61E1-6851-CBF7-B7915CBDFA4E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D61EEA86-7DD4-45EA-9237-03533923D71E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D623BC2F-A58D-4A75-A10D-CC244A702A35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D62B5127-8D03-4175-BA71-E0041595DA4B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D64834B2-05C4-468F-B595-78BAF9020B43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D651AFF4-9590-424d-BD1E-8E33E090DFB3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D675E22B-CAE9-11D2-AF7B-00C04F99179F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D676F999-4608-4DC5-A135-4F51F4212739}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D681A72E-FECC-4002-90AD-EA8F97B377C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D682D42E-BE2C-4758-AB18-926D2E7553B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6840667-8E17-4914-AB8C-38278DD104B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6862A22-1DD6-11D3-BB7C-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6BD21B2-32FD-4A56-AE46-FBA65EABB3A7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6C91EE2-45CD-4AA8-BCFE-F1BB90B8D053}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6CA5D91-5EA2-4654-9B75-499267012611}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6D64CDF-0363-4261-B723-29A3AF365E1D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6E66235-7AA6-44ED-A06C-6F2033B1D993}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6EAC4ED-2842-4FB6-A8B4-B1A300A1F2F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6ECDA42-AD6F-F8C3-03EA-5834841ADEC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D6FC35D1-04AB-4D40-94CF-2E5AE4D0F8D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7058BAA-49A4-40B7-95C2-EEC95CDF51F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7258ABE-571F-4DC2-ABD1-8393B13B1269}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D72A7651-8A16-476E-953C-347F0241FD32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D72DA88A-B9B4-42CF-AB16-8349C8B80A39}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D73F49B1-B51B-4D32-A3B7-BD04B8342F53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D74CA70F-2236-4BA8-A297-4B2A28C2363C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D76F06D4-1659-482d-BCB2-3F731BFE0941}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7795906-E5DE-4324-AD89-B7D680037899}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7950AB4-67F5-458E-A37D-9F2DE7F250AC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D797AD6C-6447-4DB4-91D0-090344408E72}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7A7442D-85A9-475F-82F9-65ED4110B4C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7A76D80-1086-458A-8C2C-026BF9F4B823}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7A7D7C3-D47F-11D0-89D3-00A0C90833E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7A82A12-05F5-42D8-B30D-6EF995075D2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7ABE914-B8CF-4602-9145-6BDAAEDA21AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7B3E460-9968-4191-BD6F-BEED1BC18482}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7B5394E-D013-3545-35D0-45376236A8DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7B59209-0ED9-4986-BD4A-527BE836C6B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7BDD42A-7E69-4BB8-AAC3-D76FF65A3AA3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7BF3304-138B-4DD5-86EE-491BB6A2286C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7CB5BAF-18D9-46D4-8F72-909D409506FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7CC80D4-376C-4586-B023-4F35C2CEB28E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7CDED64-1748-488C-8E70-4F29350BBC78}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7D7004C-A763-4F8C-B0D4-55A7E017E69D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7E588AB-A5D9-4422-B313-22A3470F9700}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D7F2FD62-6C1B-4B52-85B1-F65A414BF050}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D80C4E21-C346-4E21-8E64-20746AA20AEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D80E1356-AC78-4218-961C-A7689B4CB7FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{d83bcc58-a421-4271-8454-1da630ff7b66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D848A3CA-0BFB-4DE0-BA9E-A57F0CCA1C13}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D863ED16-1180-46B3-BA67-358FF42C4DDC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D879A0F1-2B3B-4409-8879-FAD6E49E1EA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{d89e6117-94eb-483b-855c-654b5e3ddaf4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8A8A7F1-53EF-41F2-B44D-F3E2E595DC27}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8B4DBCD-3C5B-47C1-EE04-1B57DCD29D38} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8B94E9A-A34B-4253-BF48-C7CB7F2CFDB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8C2D4B4-EEAF-4EC4-B1F8-9B6ED15D5A38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8C32D92-3120-4D44-B295-5D4461C6AF95}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8CEDC28-27F1-4AA7-AB59-3AADB1C8B47B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8E25C53-9508-4F5C-9249-D98D438891D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8EB7F70-C1F4-471F-A9DA-325B5ADCEF74}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8EFADF1-9009-11D6-8C73-608C5DC19089}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D8FA0364-7866-40A7-B340-A6069265AD9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D909E944-3A96-4280-9983-9D00001973A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D92EB6BE-C6CA-475D-8D3B-45F323A6B62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D941BEA3-81E9-4033-8822-A733E2A91698}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D94AAA2A-C415-42E3-82B6-49FAB4EBFFE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9545080-34FF-4538-9419-CBE403F4885B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D97287B6-4018-4060-948D-54D2122FC5C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D985E1B8-E314-4D36-B095-EBD4C5295F69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D985E70B-97F1-477E-AF6C-66E496DEDBD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9882035-7745-47C7-8D5E-C11178F9C553}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9998BD0-7957-11D2-8FED-00606730D3AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D99DAD94-A2D6-4D22-A1C5-87A2C60FAFCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D99F7670-7F1A-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9A5A49C-60EB-4C07-8570-8FB8FE825E7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9CA5D65-52BE-4790-BEA3-F3E2F5A76B02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9D08235-3BAA-4271-A2A6-F394C6636E07}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9E10580-FDB4-4754-A90A-49E973C5BEB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9E5F993-FAEC-45B1-84F4-78A5BF27ED89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9EC0A76-03BF-11D4-A509-0090270F86E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{D9FBDCD2-024B-4653-BD7B-0EDA61823E02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA0882FB-49A3-4A9E-BB09-5E15347B5647}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA0C29E1-1889-41EC-981F-19C48FFAFCD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA1DFCDA-BA47-4B3A-AB03-430A76C0EC7D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA223E41-3F7F-4B2B-8CC8-22C6A1197EEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA3609D1-3E96-4726-A17F-30F46AE89726}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA3B49F6-8C54-4429-A275-21A86DCCA413}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA56F851-D3C5-11D3-844C-00C04F7A06E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA603411-0593-11D5-A46B-00508B5BA2DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA603411-0593-11D5-A46B-10101B1B1111}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA603411-0593-11D5-A46B-10101DDD1111}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA7FF3F8-08BE-4CAC-BC00-94D91C6AE7F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA96C092-D3A6-4772-AB95-21523D152BEA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA9A0B0F-9B7B-11D3-B8A4-00C04F79641C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA9A0B1D-9B7B-11D3-B8A4-00C04F79641C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DA9A0B1E-9B7B-11D3-B8A4-00C04F79641C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DAA873D4-958C-453C-81CA-3FE6F3676A87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DAAC59E5-093D-4D24-A105-55BFE4ACDE14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DAB941D8-BC94-4819-AB4D-5598C65FA3FE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DABB23E9-AC0D-3740-E3E5-4B37C80837E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DACC7F39-125D-9B9A-6F53-2F89FFE888DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DAD9C3A5-FB4E-45CD-93EB-2059F4EEF4D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DAED19D1-BE0E-4BAD-AA31-931908EDEC2B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DB0018A2-F7D9-4B71-9651-640143DF23F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DB0AAD08-CA9F-4C1E-B4E1-AD3D63EE20F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DB3991AA-5E36-428F-AB9E-7A9C613CF578}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DB5825EA-B434-C69E-8E2D-81387140521A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DB5B9C14-BC53-4AF9-A6BF-42CAE9A3BD81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DB893839-10F0-4AF9-92FA-B23528F530AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DBA0F35F-BCD6-4602-863A-96893E4DE018}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DBA3C5AB-8761-47CA-BA88-7B9502AAA389}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DBAE7000-01EC-4162-8FEB-8A27AC937CA0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DBD7AAA2-1725-4663-8C8B-52A840693469}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DBE5BEE8-F032-11DB-826A-C4BB56D89593}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC192567-65F9-4AB6-ADB7-E13575F81726}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC200356-0864-4F66-8964-5D43A19300F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC341F1B-EC77-47BE-8F58-96E83861CC5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC569D0E-C7A9-42CA-BFD0-F39FA126110F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC5B2C9E-7845-4C90-873D-44742FB9ED66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC8240DF-E60D-4193-B984-5111847DC7E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DC9B1C58-6B3C-4236-943B-486AA549F7C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DCB709B4-4142-411A-8E9F-F265AE2B7BDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DCF0768D-BA7A-101A-B57A-0000C0C3ED5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DCF6B0CF-5312-42B2-B783-971C107F8B91}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DCF96DA0-ED33-40FF-B83E-AB7011C2BA7E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DD1BCA06-F674-424D-A08E-42DA97C4D5DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DD521A1D-1F98-11D4-9676-00E018981B9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DD6C4862-4BF9-48CE-BD27-9838E30D3DD5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DD7D4640-4464-48C0-82FD-21338366D2D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DDBC7F87-0FA0-405D-8EB9-50925D2722DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DDDC947A-43F1-446A-A257-632F3ABDC212}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DDEC2387-6435-46B6-AF8C-1075F6EBF08B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DDF44FD9-749F-4761-89BB-E8A59339E459}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DDFFA75A-E81D-4454-89FC-B9FD0631E726}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE011590-0531-4804-9C9C-3FEDC7E6E5C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE0B3210-B828-475B-96F0-6796FE533E46}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE0DDC2E-E6C9-4514-A8A3-D8B335594332}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE23A040-D6AA-43CA-9B86-D9BE3DAA6FE7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE3BEBDB-AEE7-4277-8B6E-4EEFFA9508AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE4735F3-7532-4895-93DC-911111111173}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE4735F3-7532-4895-93DC-9A10C4257173}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE5C2449-65D5-4413-BFCF-6BFCDF294665}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE614603-6320-4046-A7A7-6A69CEC26F14}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE726BC4-5F2F-4984-B28B-3D6D76724F64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE8BDE42-16D9-4CCC-9F4F-1C3167B82F60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE8D010E-A2B4-492B-8DF6-05B13410CD16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DE910060-8EFB-44B9-B492-75180696643F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{deaa3a60-4acf-4316-8be8-2e9493eed848}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DEBEB52F-CFA6-4647-971F-3EDB75B63AFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DEC99D6A-BDDD-48D7-87F8-C1E020A615CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DECEA99C-362F-430C-800E-C35E725A86AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DECEAAA2-370A-49BB-9362-68C3A58DDC62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DED7E2D6-11C0-4D7A-B9C3-05D83211545B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DED96F80-2B97-407C-8E09-D7233448753F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DEE456F3-A075-4F60-BEA0-8748D0917701}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DEE6806C-FB33-D04C-E1C6-8DA9B2204850}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DEF37997-D9C9-4A4B-BF3C-88F99EACEEC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF00FFA0-AEA9-4EA8-A10F-8BB9A7F8508C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF0B3D60-548F-101B-8E65-08002B2BD119}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF0C0C7C-14F0-40AB-93C9-D71E6E3DE6DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{df2fbaa4-084f-474b-8d6e-9c275d26a6b2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF306879-DC73-494d-8579-FF2E61B968F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF4E7A0C-E233-4906-B4C1-A404356541FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF56F9D5-EF50-400D-B616-6EEB7AE63C55}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF6D655A-5B0C-11D3-9396-008029E9B3A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF6D6569-5B0C-11D3-9396-008029E9B3A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF71D879-F38B-4CF7-AE67-76C8ACB618E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF7A9F1F-E06B-4BE7-A27E-1BE7EA5AFC1C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF7D760C-B7E2-4735-BB77-F5A1A9745E16}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF831C0C-F9BC-4E43-8CF4-538F8230E337}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF8C3AED-B58E-4BCB-96B3-AA1B7BBDBBD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DF99973C-1404-11D0-8F00-00AA00BBF119}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFA61DB1-388E-4C87-8D56-540FA229BCB4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFA771A5-2138-48EE-A58E-F782C879AF8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFAA31C8-A356-4313-9D95-5EDAB46C5070}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFABA77C-F8BB-4AB9-BED7-7D48AE103E24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFBBB05E-1A49-4672-A017-D1C4D3F5748C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFCB34B6-902D-426E-AE2B-1B294AE19F4F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFE134A7-928E-476C-8D80-1FBC1E1682A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFE7D27E-C021-4C72-80F3-254B776E0992}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFE95408-FD86-4818-A30A-BC859D9658E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{DFEFF09F-785E-4191-8E5D-A7650A1C4F9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E004800A-73C6-4587-B855-98D0CE0C16B1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0103CD4-D1CE-411A-B75B-4FEC072867F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E01EA6BA-C6CA-475D-8D3B-45F323A6B62B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E032016B-D840-4B66-B6A5-25B42BBB8B33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E04408DB-4812-4478-8D4D-E46EDCFFD3B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e04a205e-577f-406c-be79-64270e74dece}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E04B27AA-3973-4D68-8F42-B7C2FC8C6CF7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E055C02E-6258-40FF-80A7-3BDA52FACAD7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0767047-9D25-4A3A-B905-852CDA087E86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E07B839E-EB50-487F-B102-FB62808FFCA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E09962E7-A39E-4F60-8003-66D57BED27B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0AA0493-C410-4CBD-B1DB-1723374FA8E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0AACEAB-625A-4DDE-865F-16763445E314}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0AC4C64-EE60-4447-BE42-22AC66518763}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0B795B4-FD95-4ABD-A375-27962EFCE8CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0B9B5FE-B66E-4FB0-A1D9-726F0E743CFD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0CE16CB-741C-4B24-8D04-A817856E07F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0DA2537-462B-4fed-8B41-F494C06ED2F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0EB37DB-33DE-4448-A124-233B9A43F064}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0F0E0E1-5D45-11D4-BC00-2DCC73302D70}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E0F158E1-CB04-11D0-BD4E-00A0C911CE86}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E10959A2-8862-4582-973A-05BDAF4E0FE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E114CD5B-17CE-4807-890E-7B1EDF9F2E5E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E12AAACF-8AF2-4C31-BA94-E3787B44F90E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E12D3393-0B51-7FAE-4FC7-95B9126C23DD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1412445-4FF8-410E-8D24-F2CF86B171A4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1455A08-D2C1-4E83-9381-97331F1F520A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E14DCE67-8FB7-4721-8149-179BAA4D792C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E154BEBA-3CC0-2DB8-DBC7-06BB55D82A6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E15CFC65-973B-484F-888A-72C53D2935F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E175D136-4566-4C0B-B91C-848A899A691F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E188F7A3-A04E-413E-99D1-D79A45F70305}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E19AB99F-AEC4-4B40-A5CA-F69D22522D77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E19B133D-184E-4BBA-8A70-38489C9DD31B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1A6B8A0-3603-101C-AC6E-040224009C02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e1adbe59-7405-45b8-a30e-cd982b51c655}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1B2E864-8BFC-4072-AE11-924E0F8BBA96}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1B3CC06-67CB-40A6-B2F5-CD529255DB9F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1C3A9BB-0998-15C9-B1C7-EDC5E7C17503}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1C4AC31-FFA1-7E08-6BB5-E7D8F103EE44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e1d13b54-4426-4ff5-b713-cc6e7ab36127}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1D20694-74D9-472D-AF03-08C26173A67F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1D3B05D-4DD9-468D-982E-C342F05436E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1D720DC-3612-8AA5-41B1-FF359B4FAC04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1DAC82B-1C81-41B2-AC1B-6AE2653965E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E1DADA05-3E74-43B0-B3CE-FC347DB7C76B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E21AE2D7-972C-4D23-BEE7-A902122841E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2218499-2FD4-4EED-A94A-7F0B9C6E300E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E225AB73-4D7E-45F7-9425-47D2F7C7A8AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E24E8472-89B7-479F-8AD8-BBD7206A6A02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E256FA80-FC8C-4EAE-86E8-524D7BF88F4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e26d1429-5339-47a2-b60a-71f924e05269}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E26DD3CD-B06C-47BA-9766-5F264B858E09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E27D817E-A07E-481D-B449-48F83D7A18F4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E27FEADC-2FC1-482D-8DA3-63C19DABCDCE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2892C3D-8273-44A0-9AE7-A8D25DAB81B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E28E4DF0-2BCA-4904-BCF9-A983E3A80A64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E28FCB54-8C8E-11D3-80D1-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E291663A-2D6F-4B56-B9DF-AE239AEF6A5B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E29F0B13-0D84-45AA-81EC-CC629BC07566}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E29F6D10-900C-5E98-856F-630475D926AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2B2B5A1-B48C-4886-A318-723916A01024}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2BBA7AC-2347-4761-AF7A-0DCA61355D53}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2BF1BF3-1FDB-4C93-8874-0B09E71C594C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2CA7CD1-1AD9-F1C4-3D2A-DC1A33E7AF9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2D2FE40-5674-4B77-802B-EC86B6C2C41D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2D39B04-A605-44D8-8E9C-37E48892B0BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2DDF680-9905-4DEE-8C64-0A5DE7FE133C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2E40140-76F8-4763-83D5-B660107BABCD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2E6833D-ABC0-489c-9D4E-71B59ECB141F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2E831ED-4612-8AA5-41B1-FA15914FAC04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2EE5C44-C66D-499d-BEAE-A2A79189A63A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E2F2B9D0-96B9-4B25-B90C-636ECB207D18}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E30A4900-B80D-11D1-B0A1-5254FF00038F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E30C4730-15DD-11DB-9613-00E08161165F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E311D3A5-4A3B-4E49-9E0A-B40FAE1F0B28}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E321ACA5-B12F-4D2C-B786-23B0A559CB21}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3513EEC-C54F-44AE-9657-C28E7D40C1FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E35C5648-D807-4952-A6B6-016A6EEB2786}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E35E4D6D-F04C-421C-B95E-957E1C47B022}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e35ef78d-bced-4b20-8e93-9bb3323a4501}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3802230-F0E2-4A75-9947-EAB78DD8153F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E389B374-BB5A-4A73-ACF4-3CE63E4C1DE9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3943A24-2F83-4505-9AE5-F705E81B50CB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3978204-D428-11D3-8164-00C04F30FAF9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3A6E4B2-16B4-4F56-A98A-5F4DE04CA2BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3A729DA-EABC-DF50-1842-DFD682644311}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3A77057-D10B-B02A-D823-22E020C583B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3D12CDB-16F2-7A25-4EB1-9F3B9B44AC84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3D3AFEE-2172-4EF5-8509-1638AFFF0374}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3E1DC8E-0CE1-4D96-8D49-E5B2B7B51ADA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3EEBBE8-9CAB-4C76-B26A-747E25EBB4C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3F7205F-2AE0-4BF0-816B-2D24A5F20EC7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E3F98C6D-8603-0D06-3E2E-0C255D64DFD9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E42222A2-B6E6-4242-A943-CDC0415AD763}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E427A57F-1A94-0BFC-6D7A-6DC214946AD4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e43977e4-050b-455f-8681-37fb9285e14f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E44151C8-0C6C-4A7D-B677-4FCC9552E957}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E44527F6-1296-4A84-B67D-A6CEA6ED4B69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E476CBFF-E229-4524-B6B7-228A3129D1C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E4776F3A-6936-4A9C-B2DA-E57C239FD2F8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E479197F-49E5-4E60-9FA2-A71D4C7C2BBC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E4979309-7A32-495E-8A92-7B014AAD4961}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E499607A-AF7C-41E9-828E-3A6B6F2E985B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E49A9FCB-FAA9-4C1F-A1C1-54920DA2CCA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E4A124C5-02E1-4556-83E0-CBA6BCF69D98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E4BAF378-7320-4A48-91DD-D9CCDDF6458E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E4C5D394-E44C-43F9-BE9D-ACB344936B8A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E4E62872-3614-11D3-B73D-00105A9D65D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E507B1D8-685A-420C-9099-90F3F27971B2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E509D0E0-DA02-4D16-BA63-70F23CAC74C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E51B9E1F-B593-4B02-9833-2BA693F10BE5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E51E3ADE-DDC4-45D9-9A21-36CF20EA9306}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E521797A-22DE-4B46-8B2F-8E98AB77B942}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5225210-F293-40FE-BB2F-D5A3C7F13C47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E52DEDBB-D168-4BDB-B229-C48160800E81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E53458D2-5A83-4BD1-8DE2-EEEBE73BAB49}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E53458D2-5A83-4BD1-8DE2-EEEBE73BAB77}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E539DEA3-BA67-4F1F-A897-5F2F4F29A063}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E56528EF-9651-4D4E-B72D-FA04867AD3CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E566FC68-A87D-4147-8325-D3A59FC8492B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E56CCB42-598C-462D-9AD8-4FD5B4498C5D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E57CFFE0-5543-4C78-8874-FA0E526F2C06}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5A2678F-DA83-4D2E-BA85-6236E90098FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5A7A15F-213F-4FCF-8DE7-D388F9FB09EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5B1E382-817E-4B74-8A96-EC78751E6ACF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5BE11EA-7395-E98E-09F1-C583FFFF2FFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5C39DB9-9DCC-11D3-80D6-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5D78BD8-3874-4AA0-9D45-CFB79382C484}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5D8224B-1773-7231-4880-99309543AC84}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5DF9D10-3B52-11D1-83E8-00A0C90DC849}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00020400
"Pst"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5DFB380-3988-4C07-8AFB-8A47769D9DB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5E2A3E7-00FE-4D31-A030-A10799DDCA66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5E4E352-6947-44EE-A420-DB84EFD3FE93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E5FB4E4C-493F-42AF-B378-5D26E5FE1FF4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E606052C-E26E-EA9D-835B-BABA8BA9F1F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E61B9B49-2001-4b8a-97EB-F1128224DCE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6280729-9251-41D7-BC1C-572C9548C962}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E62A47D8-74B1-4A93-963A-E5E43B7CC5C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E64E4E60-EF13-4C79-A159-119762E18181}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E65DD8E2-1005-4D44-952E-016BEDB01B62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E66A5764-212B-40EC-8FB8-16949F6A82CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E673DCF2-C316-4C6F-AA96-4E4DC6DC291E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E678CBDC-D022-41F5-AB21-C43DFD9DFC3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E694E3DC-723F-40C7-87FE-6FFC222AD122}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E69E6D3B-861E-4C8B-BDD4-A8B7A61AF313}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E69F0D6A-1C69-4A04-8709-5EAC2019D9BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6ADAAF0-79B2-4CF1-A660-50A0B33991A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6B4AB50-F423-4EE6-9839-B35DCFCDFA49}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6C25BB5-958C-4D8F-AE1B-0BB50FD16187}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6C906AF-A34F-47FF-964F-D0FC22AB397B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E6D5237D-A6C7-4C83-A67F-F9F15586FA62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7093C71-B72D-A618-36AD-27B17C3907E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E720B458-B65A-438C-9FF3-B1DF65D7DB3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7296F98-6668-419C-AE1D-04ED641E7C3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{e72e5c63-cfd3-45db-b78e-b02766b8d349}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E730189A-9973-4121-B046-AD1C161EC3AF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E74014DB-8CAB-4101-BDB6-B64338421F42}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E74BC74F-F470-4AD7-9FB4-1A4170A06082}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E77EDA01-3C56-4A96-8D08-02B42891C169}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7830798-E9B4-4AED-936D-D623640E2CB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E78F50F9-51CF-40EC-AE3F-4F802528150B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E79061BA-B6E7-4A9D-A07C-C3CB561013B4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E795CA75-530A-4981-80F2-0C9EF7CF0F58}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7A05400-4CFA-4DF3-A643-E40F86E8E3D7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7AE1661-EBEB-492B-AE0D-860DF24174C6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7AFFF2A-1B57-49C7-BF6B-E5123394C970}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7BA45C9-D2F0-4BD0-B7BA-C29C16A46DE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7C79532-B748-40A4-A54C-6A14569541B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7C99C72-A7AC-4BE7-B3C2-0D0D22A5D152}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E7DEA1F1-FB46-457F-ABB7-04FCD5212CB0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E813099D-5529-47F4-9B37-4AFAFCB00A43}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E828EC21-EAA9-44B3-8021-EE89101C6ACD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E846F0A0-D367-11D1-8286-00A0C9231C29}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E85A87F7-4AB3-4A9F-8187-9AFDD89489AA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E85DEA9A-826B-4A47-963A-5287968D7C0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8656DAF-0229-BA16-E97D-31557D631863}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E87A6788-1D0F-4444-8898-1D25829B6755}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E87EA803-2DBB-DE1A-511B-E2A48A8B86A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8888041-B24A-4B0B-911B-12B018E43F21}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E88A86D2-E5CE-4089-BC9F-E7A819FEAEDB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E89097ED-3400-411D-9647-D368C3311C98}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E895F3C1-632E-4AFF-8DED-3FFCB2A3D096}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E897B7A0-EBE4-3A18-7DD3-77E65116B006}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8A71124-FC63-436D-80D5-9E10282195F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8B4F3AA-9509-4081-9A85-914D5E9BEC81}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8C31D11-6FD2-4659-AD75-155FA143F42B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8D989FF-F025-419B-848A-607DB50598F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8DAAA30-6CAA-4b58-9603-8E54238219E2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8DEC8EA-8D80-4EC6-AF6B-190A765F1D2F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8EAEB34-F7B5-4C55-87FF-720FAF53D841}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8EDB60C-951E-4130-93DC-FAF1AD25F8E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E8EF5756-EA85-4CB5-B4DF-8D3169BDACD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9020D2E-DEC9-4EBE-B38D-E1E6AE13D13F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9041F85-3C18-4a7e-A29D-E24F84B79BF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9147A0A-A866-4214-B47C-DA821891240F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9306072-417E-43E3-81D5-369490BEEF7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9320EFC-C75C-432C-8C51-86618C6F3952}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9407738-A996-421A-A309-5C93C699E10A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E94137E0-92ED-4579-9251-18AF2A08CCD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E944D14A-03AA-43E3-9D0E-4F50C4D1B005}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E954DB82-1533-4714-92F2-59C98D5C18CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9582697-E409-4312-B454-4B43F994D9DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9590744-812B-46C3-96EB-33212855927D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9719D38-EC55-4C8B-9DF0-080ADE95A9FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E99D4D0C-EB54-46AF-B62A-3AA1F31D53E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9C87343-0E63-4ACA-9B76-B155333EE67A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9CCF15D-4C68-4B5A-9E9A-8E12E4BD39BD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9DCFF4A-DF4B-4DDE-8870-8BA15D74A728}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9EE4194-A178-4F1A-8374-3488B3839DD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{E9FE24FA-3113-4A03-908E-FF71D5AC683C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA038DDD-0FE0-41F5-BA60-FC3660529E71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA0D26BD-9029-431A-86E0-83152D67828A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA20F195-32DA-4BD6-B348-FD01FC7D3D5A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA232A0A-46F8-4D44-A30B-50321518A828}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA26CE12-DE64-A1C5-9A4F-FC1A64E6AC2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA32FB3B-21C9-42CC-B8EF-01A9B28EDB0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA5A82FB-D6BE-44F9-9363-B1ABABC153C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA5BB125-A227-40A7-BCAA-652D497C2F65}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA806E03-A6B1-205A-117C-013309406392}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EA806E03-A6B1-205A-117C-138934661726}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EAAB55CB-9D6E-457A-A10B-4AAEC8317CFC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EAACBF9E-4B91-45FF-93ED-B297093951EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EAB5DB02-08F5-4E7D-81F9-75B9462FAAE3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EAD0B31D-9DAE-42CE-9821-EF9794AEC515}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EADD3112-0CF8-444B-AC0F-EBA38E004554}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB00578F-F246-4650-8443-39433AC14E6E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB03A543-AF57-4E8C-95DD-5DEDA2EBF23B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB07A6D4-8E36-11D4-8138-00500487B1C5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB1CE8AA-7F27-45D3-BA59-37AFBFB4437F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB21FA8C-3CEB-402C-A113-5F173BE954ED}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB381422-F797-4A98-A266-9DC490821907}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB386233-65D7-46DC-A73D-0E02F2F844A9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB623776-492A-42CA-9571-3AA39F58530B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB6AFDAB-E16D-430B-A5EE-0408A12289DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB6D8BAA-704A-415B-BC0A-3468BFAE924E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB740041-E2A0-4346-A4DF-F2AFF42AB23D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB8617E4-5B63-4EC9-8B20-2D8F1B3F0DB5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB870508-E2B7-4169-8120-760F69703776}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB9BDD24-CCF1-4A87-98C0-579DBA9BDA83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB9F03A2-9346-4903-A539-8AC72812C9B7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EB9FC944-8D6F-4EB0-B592-CF9309CB8953}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EBAF2F10-CED4-5EA8-83CE-7BAE4FAECDC8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EBB60944-8D04-4293-93D7-8F9C92C7B0F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EBBC6E6D-7B65-46BE-B509-86CED2D17876}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EBBD88E5-C372-469D-B4C5-1FE00352AB9B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EBBFE27C-BDF0-11D2-BBE5-00609419F467}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC03547D-890C-465F-A5AB-DC631EBDD628}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC12B8B4-17CA-4322-A48B-A9AC7609C6F3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC28A907-37AC-4D9A-A928-EE2BA555A141}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC444CB6-3E7E-4865-B1C3-0DE72EF39B3F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC496241-89E3-4449-A6EF-9FBC6C8CCA93}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC497BD8-460F-44F0-B2A4-8C2B2198035B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC4AFBF3-4540-4306-AF10-4CAC509EA16B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC51659D-721F-4CBF-9CEA-5E776D89CEA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC564D32-0F1A-4367-8A9B-4A9F57688D03}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC5A4E7B-02EB-451D-B310-D5F2E0A4D8C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC788B03-A743-4274-AC9E-DB4F2A03F515}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC83B900-B33A-D316-EF7D-013309406392}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC84A858-8398-48D6-8E6B-DB0C4CD7B731}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC85D8F1-1C4E-46E4-A748-7AA04E7C0496}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EC935945-F1FD-4EE4-9115-FB32CE93F34F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECABAFC0-7F19-11D2-978E-0000F8757E2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECABAFC2-7F19-11D2-978E-0000F8757E2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECABB0AB-7F19-11D2-978E-0000F8757E2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECABB0BF-7F19-11D2-978E-0000F8757E2A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECB81A15-365C-4953-827F-6E848634C1F0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECCC5B5C-FA9F-42A1-993F-C67A8161F5A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ECF9C696-8018-41B4-8DAD-CFD1C732DC61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED103D9F-3070-4580-AB1E-E5C179C1AE41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED2E4BB5-60EA-4624-9DE2-998E441C699B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED39ECEF-902E-4ED1-8434-71E8DB89E5CA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED3ADB6E-5AA9-41B0-9DDC-6F31A34552BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED5ABC42-8E4F-4C39-9972-F0CF619D672F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED5D884B-1A35-482E-BEA1-DD52F75B6138}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED657BAF-1EE5-4A07-9D2E-6D0525EFC69B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED72B5A7-562D-4639-93A0-45CE3643CF0D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED7D1356-F7C2-4A27-A87C-C0DFEB3A628F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED8525EA-2BFC-4440-BD8A-20EFB9D5E541}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED8DB0FD-D8F4-4B2C-BB5B-9EF040FE104D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ED9A980F-9203-4648-8739-72C80C9A98D3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EDA72771-EEC5-493C-867D-3713DC90657E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EDBF1BC8-39AB-48EB-A0A9-C75078EB7C8E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EDC4193F-34AD-4D07-AA87-E3FDB89E3E76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EDE8BED5-92CF-4482-8F51-A01CD9B3EA37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EDEE4CCB-0913-4CC9-8EA9-3DDD87AB8BDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EDF78E1B-31A2-4C6E-AD40-0AFCD0D55263}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE02B99B-1D55-48bc-B8DB-649A42CE45F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE078F80-2FF9-4BBC-BFB9-6304FBE07971}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE09B8C3-BDB8-4301-BC8D-C13CE4664194}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE20D8BE-C0A8-4585-B11A-4E4E264C95AB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE2396E7-61E4-45B6-8596-468F14E7C643}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE2589EB-7FC8-44DB-A892-573F2C4B41E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE2975B6-E8D5-405E-8448-8FE9590F6CFB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE392A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE3CF05F-19BE-45FC-B265-9B70F8E30CF6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ee4ce958-85d8-4356-a4f0-95235e4d6add}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE58659D-4AF6-407E-8C88-2F1F45FF8CBD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE776ADF-4F69-95A6-A5D0-ED1AA4F71BC1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE86F11E-08FB-4B20-B175-7726C63DF9E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EE9B6306-8186-4F37-AD6E-D807FCC991A1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEBA788A-C268-492A-B7FE-42C2B6C553D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEC7E620-B32A-4E3B-B200-291660803474}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EED125B3-3BE7-49DE-B3C1-CDA0E4B76958}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEE7178C-BBC3-4153-9DDE-CD0E9AB1B5B6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEE78591-FE22-11D0-8BEF-0060081841DE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEECA057-AD0F-44A7-8BE5-8634CEDBDBD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEED4C20-7F1B-11CE-BE57-00AA0051FE20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEF29D20-9A47-4657-ADF7-283EC2504001}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EEFBE5D6-FEFF-4CB4-AA26-6A464090CB89}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF0372DC-F552-11D3-8528-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF0372DE-F552-11D3-8528-0050DAB79376}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{ef037a7f-c63f-4415-8681-7450017fce69}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF105BC3-C064-45F1-AD53-6D8A8578D01B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF130E77-0A34-4365-BFB7-218FD3DDCD5F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF36C871-D76D-4C3D-A902-DC9D9CC5C21B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF480A61-A953-4D55-B800-94312BA21052}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF4DCD99-D26B-44A4-BA77-CFDCC97E7291}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF56413F-9398-4DF5-BC88-6FC3B227D5C5} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF6D6AE3-2625-40D6-A5AB-920DFD2DAF8C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF7C999D-43DD-43C3-A25B-2DB1A881664A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF86873F-04C2-4A95-A373-5703C08EFC7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF8EF534-08B9-589E-DDF6-9BE2E52522DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EF9B7F1C-749D-4F33-AB26-EF2553018261}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFA47976-E9A1-4243-9A9C-70BC2898F0EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFB22865-F3BC-4309-ADFA-C8E078A7F762}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFB23983-5803-4914-ADA3-C0EA2CFBDC37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFBD14F0-6BFB-11CF-9177-00805F8813FF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000240
"MiscStatus Flags"=dword:00000180

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFCF25F1-C8F9-4C53-A03D-68D5C19225D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFD0334A-D40B-4937-8B09-271A4AC78AC6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFD440C0-0943-11d3-9D65-00A0CC22CBC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFD84954-6B46-42F4-81F3-94CE9A77052D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFDAC3FE-F44A-4030-8589-1E23BC6573D5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFEE43D6-BFE5-44B0-8063-AC3B2966AB2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFEE6B59-ADDB-40EB-BA2C-AF860F5B42B5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFF1B7BE-A875-450E-AD69-E93457DCEE6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EFF3CD67-D0B6-42D5-A68D-3F2268ED3D80}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{EOEB37DB-33DE-4448-A124-233B9A43F064}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F00586DE-A432-4B9F-877D-E29CD87EFDD6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F007E221-018D-4BAF-924A-B0E9092F3853}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F015F320-AB08-11DB-ABBD-0800200C9A66}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0230524-9D39-4E84-8452-41C592961EA7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F07A93FE-3AF7-C8F8-B651-0B8BFCEADB6B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F08555B0-9CC3-11D2-AA8E-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F08555B1-9CC3-11D2-AA8E-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0975AFE-5C7F-11D2-8B74-00104B2AFB41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0993251-2512-4710-AF6E-0A13EA199D02}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0AA2376-F073-4E57-86E8-0238F99087C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0BC061F-DAF9-4533-8011-53BCB4C10307}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0C08B30-BA30-4FEB-924B-2E250CF0697D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0C15012-7DBD-4068-95A2-0A82DB03AC35}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0D4DDD6-BE12-4718-A543-0F7DB6CA600D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0DC0CFE-D11A-489B-84C0-63748AFAABF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0ED6398-E5F8-4EF8-BAB9-FE9BBCE7EF3E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F0EDE017-C9DB-45F0-803E-E0B19251E39C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1051F05-FBFA-48BD-8E45-F5D3BDC45D3D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F107317A-A488-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1163579-8399-2F00-D2E1-6AEA5AAA9CD1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F117831B-C052-11D1-B1C0-00C04FC2F3EF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F147AE85-1855-4182-BE3A-174160995A40}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1616B86-9288-489D-B71A-0CCF2F1A89DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F164ECE9-E6DF-4085-961C-083BD1809319}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F17B429E-8011-44BF-B1E1-C0361B1CF184}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F17EDBC0-3EB2-11D3-AB74-00A0C9A522F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F18F04B0-9CF1-4B93-B004-77A288BEE28B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1945689-0731-46A8-92C4-0C6DE1413A26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F195A1A9-4033-4E5B-B85C-848C3E31A83A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F198A89A-5042-4294-ADF1-CB163E549798}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1A51F21-59DF-4486-BA31-5B816DA481EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1ADD976-83D8-4087-98D5-6BDDFF945309}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1B604D6-F5CC-4DF6-B247-95A4206053A2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1BC7EA3-A097-4C4E-9858-AB0DA0F516EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1C53630-0653-4414-91C9-1496868AFDAD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F1FABE79-25FC-46DE-8C5A-2C6DB9D64333}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F20AE630-6DE2-43CA-A988-7CD40C36EF0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F20AE630-6DE2-43CA-A988-7CD40C36EF0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F22656E2-02AA-43A9-BED5-0331CDFD72D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2394898-748D-4415-8CE8-65E429445B33}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F250D521-225D-4D6B-8829-E064F944E180}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2746C0B-84B6-F014-CB4D-8EBAAF414CBE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F27CE930-4CA3-11D1-AFF2-006097C9A284}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F281FFC7-6C63-4bf9-83F2-AB7A6157B109}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2863EDE-7980-443A-AEA2-0F46076D590F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F28D867A-DDB1-11D3-B8E8-00A0C981AEEB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2A4407B-FFBC-4A1F-A18A-0F68C3E0FC9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2B441CC-E026-47FB-BDC3-A07750FA3D2C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2C95D71-C5E0-4B5C-85B1-2907FFC0F3C1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2DEA72F-8007-B7DB-93AF-4DA7D5759F59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2E37336-BFDB-409B-8D0E-6F013C438B20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2EFA195-4785-4DB1-9316-B48C64BB71DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F2FA09FB-EE7A-46D8-9145-A1EEF7850052}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3155057-4C2C-4078-8576-50486693FD49}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F31A5D11-BF0B-4A4E-90AF-274F2090AAA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F31AEE4A-1530-4FEF-8537-79C6973BFF9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F325E940-45EE-11D7-A420-444553540000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F32C4EF7-329B-4FFD-A71D-88AB39DC0849}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F33812FB-F35C-4674-90F6-FD757C419C51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3431F93-1E34-4CFE-AC57-632EB5C0F411}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F347B129-8900-4BE9-9E32-E46625187DA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3629189-0F9F-4F8C-A637-09B33CFC7461}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F365382D-CF21-45BA-80CF-B868C6ED9634}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F365382D-CF21-45BA-80CF-B868C6ED9634} ]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F36C1198-FC6B-4012-9928-DFA76FB56CC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3727275-224F-4AB0-8642-7D461EFB82D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3834A2B-19CF-4A90-BE1D-ECC410D9DA09}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F38696FC-7143-4B0A-9052-A7A96E398D11}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F38B1B2B-4976-46DD-9FE5-60FDE72F0B4D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F38CDB80-987D-4516-85BF-8C4F5C7AA05D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F38D448A-F274-4C34-B13B-A3E505E95209}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3C047AF-74B1-4C61-9756-92F8D9F11A56}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F3D0D422-CE6D-47B3-9CE6-C54DD63F1ADB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4002052-AB29-4B33-8C8D-0E99084564EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4132B7B-1576-41B6-ABD8-39C6C53047F7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F41C1430-CFDE-4AD3-B38D-7890F0843E47}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F420A442-7538-48DF-A3F1-C55BDE3BBB56}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F43BD772-ABDD-43B7-A96A-3E9E61946EC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F44BB2D0-F070-463E-9433-B0CCF3CFD627}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F452FA15-98C9-BD51-AC62-418E0C391EC0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F455D014-6E70-4767-AD4A-976FD85A4811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4602800-A9B4-443D-A31A-F317EF16055F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F484C398-C71D-4482-8700-A9CCE5D2A0BE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4894F79-8121-4DF2-B79E-ED73FA8ADE6F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4900F5D-055F-11D4-8F9B-00104BA312D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4900F67-055F-11D4-8F9B-00104BA312D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4900F6A-055F-11D4-8F9B-00104BA312D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4900F8D-055F-11D4-8F9B-00104BA312D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4900F96-055F-11D4-8F9B-00104BA312D6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4920FB7-0D3F-3081-0331-06031120003D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4920FB7-0D40-3081-0331-06031120003D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4965A2C-CD0A-49EA-AC03-794DE5041921}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F49ED2B3-08F5-4BA3-8536-2DAEE8C8409B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4A645D0-D4D5-439E-9DBC-B31BBD9CB890}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4B3E25A-33B4-4647-9A78-B627DDE211A6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4C522E0-5BD5-407B-99A3-5A435DB6694A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4C8D591-CC23-4FC6-A152-9CD02BD017B8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4C9FA0B-4E73-41B4-BBBB-B680AB4F9C9D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4D74AAA-A178-4463-846B-B4BC87A024E0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F4E04583-354E-4076-BE7D-ED6A80FD66DA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f1b-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f1c-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f1d-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f1e-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f1f-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f20-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f21-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f22-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f26-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f28-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5078f29-c551-11d3-89b9-0000f81fe221}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5121B67-7279-43E1-8FB0-E90543989DC2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5192746-22D6-41BD-9D2D-1E75D14FBD3C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5382384-CC9B-432C-B5DA-6666D477D21E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F53C844A-D9C8-4E92-B923-C05B46C4A7E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f5468fbf-3a42-4e10-b1d9-ae73f17a31dd}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F54B5214-7183-4A7F-8C38-9B7618173997}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F57D17AE-CE37-4BC8-B232-EA57747BE5E7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F57D8DBE-5520-46F3-8A0A-484F4E6F8F71}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F585D290-1BF4-480A-AEC2-4182593F1E32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F58AB49F-BBDB-4DAB-98F6-D269AC7AD57D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5938714-BD46-408A-9842-4058206D37E3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5947202-E9CB-4A72-88E7-22F2CBD2B124}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5993947-3A35-4C47-8901-E7FD39C5D386}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F59C663D-E891-492C-86E3-0758C71885C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5A31F2F-122F-4615-A9B7-90841538EC7C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5AB293C-2E21-4441-9AD8-B3646EB26DF5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5B3ECED-9BF3-4F7E-882B-A6E75343C499}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5B87428-5775-4F2C-8B54-7D885DFAE2D9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5BDC469-1EC5-4193-824B-2E209993D183}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5BE8ABD-A6BE-4B0B-80DA-1E2E2B4B6EE2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5BE8BD2-7DE6-11D0-91FE-00C04FD701A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5DCB1F3-BF38-4966-9689-23C3DFCCBE17}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5DE8ADB-4A69-4E56-96AB-823171C8E9D8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F5E0E2E4-1524-4663-A7FA-D0D9F3CE67F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f6034ea7-6ee0-4342-b04c-f5a623c59b5f}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6053709-5723-454E-AB9D-7FC7E681AFA5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F61CAB7A-1E02-4CC2-8832-54B5AB28601D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F63E3B76-F82F-46EB-851C-8C0A221686BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F64B26C1-07DE-11D5-B50D-00D0B77F0A6D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6515F61-FA77-4871-9D4B-3741265F723D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F651FCAA-F826-4922-8990-C6F99CC67AFC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F65B197F-8260-4D52-909A-F70118E646EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F67EEB12-AB09-11DB-A6F1-260856D89593}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6886667-986D-4F60-AA0B-9AA54A2D3C26}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F689307B-C3CD-4D10-AAF2-D1F75358A5C2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F68D4ACF-5F32-4D00-A9D9-62D849AE0451}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6B19C26-D8E5-40D6-94BD-A56FAE4C77C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6B66174-7E95-46DB-B22F-E437A57D05BA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6C3BA36-E2B0-4FAA-9DB9-104ABD06AC44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6CD3E64-61D4-4cb1-982C-DAE3271B6D85}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6D0B818-7304-453E-A410-1BF98F3A658D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F6F8B94A-A2D8-EA2E-B262-27D241F5CDDA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F70F7ACC-119C-46F8-AF93-6CB506633D7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F72A7B0E-0DD8-11D1-BD6E-00AA00B92AF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F72BC3F0-6C20-4793-9DDA-258589D8A907}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7384C48-97B6-45DF-A2FA-1D7762D32F9C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F745F808-E783-4301-8B95-253DC70BEEFE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F74B358E-6979-40a9-96CD-636C80B87AFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F74B777E-13E7-4FEA-A793-400F93ADB813}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F75521B8-76F1-4A4D-84B1-9E642E9C51D0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F760CB9E-C60F-4A89-890E-FAE8B849493E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F76FDA04-87FA-4717-91F6-4BB5BE9FD2BB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F770522B-198D-4134-9D74-D30F41B3BA44}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F77A2B0F-476C-4536-BEB1-2CB17CA6BCBC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F77ACD61-7E25-40E9-BD62-351E542A10C3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7999166-FDE6-49DA-9AFC-1F6A79E9D1F2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F79A2C4B-8776-4ED7-8B2F-4786A4A3500A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F79FD28E-36EE-4989-AA61-9DD8E30A82FA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7A1BF21-1D7D-4F5F-A201-0CA35A5CD68F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7ADCFE3-AA28-F99E-E665-B13AC332D249}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f7b348bb-ccb6-4266-bcc4-9059a16651a2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7C7AA47-BCA6-451D-8DBC-C10A8F75C8C7}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7CCE501-24AC-4133-9D62-9AB0921E2B62}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7D209C4-253D-44E8-BE75-5B25BF89814C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7D40011-29BB-43EB-9C97-875CE89E9E36}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7F49040-389C-4f1f-A825-06D5328EAE59}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7F808F0-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F7FB7829-F76C-4537-94DD-7EE73E984768}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F85E05F5-667E-41B0-AB8A-147337A99E65}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F85E86D8-F796-4C97-AAA2-26664A98A42C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F869BB38-FFEF-4589-B986-610B7AD0ADA2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F88028B4-4523-4EC4-A48E-064DB9952F30}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F880B4F2-75BF-44EC-B7AA-45EC37448027}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F8B44545-C2E0-46C3-B78B-11E821C9D2E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F8B53C17-E393-42B0-8AEB-B01F0CFD107A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F8D02387-789A-4C0F-A1D8-8A93F33EE4DF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F8D76886-FA88-4DF6-8FBD-C02CF8C91C94}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F8EB3B42-0665-4A7B-ADA5-B21B0C189FBD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F9072ED4-41AD-0CB1-7ADF-905E188D73A5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F90BB714-01B6-438B-8993-F6E46ACBFA24}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F915030E-1F82-4368-92EC-F782A36D9E76}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F919FBD3-A96B-4679-AF26-F551439BB5FD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F91F3264-454B-45BE-A402-FE0E56BB9315}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F935DC22-1CF0-11D0-ADB9-00C04FD58A0B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F9374DE1-E63C-4483-90F8-74F08041834F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F943309C-4AF4-4D85-8064-FD20184B99EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F94C0089-9394-4E44-B4EA-58DBA1F7B84E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F96CD4F8-8308-4C5C-9806-17BAFF4934DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F971D217-D242-46A2-9D40-019582933A64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F974FD6A-CD45-4D27-BF84-2436408FC66B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F9765480-72D1-11D4-A75A-004F49045A87}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F977ADDC-8F15-42CF-A4D0-16A59026826E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F97FBDDD-0BC9-42EF-9F6D-469179EB409F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{F99973C8-43E7-48C4-9EF3-131B67301321}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{f9f60379-da01-4366-9bd7-f24ba2c1d443}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA16BCE1-5E36-472A-8466-E0CDD5CE00E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA19BD7E-50BC-4203-80AC-C4EDC81CA9A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA1A6CC3-BE63-4F7C-A455-417D35A67DA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA1D6D8F-C6ED-4752-8512-A33283240130}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA4FBF53-C766-4622-8011-A87A805EEBF0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA5B9933-1AE8-4A8D-9822-B20A6CA2B5EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA605711-8E72-46B2-AE49-BED11B2E729D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA6548E9-78F5-4025-9D7B-FC1367789C38}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA6EBA7B-7ADB-4860-8C42-F5296A2343DC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA79FA22-8DB3-43D1-997B-6DBFD8845569}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{fa8105cf-a328-4b8d-a86c-8c71d8e14c7a}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA824914-E223-CFCC-C7FD-81461C2EAFA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA83E942-B796-46DE-9155-1632ECC5473B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FA920F24-411C-4b44-9459-200B9CCABEEC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAA356E4-D317-42A6-AB41-A3021C6E7D52}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAAAC0F6-94BE-4466-934B-7C53666A2F41}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAC6CC7D-5FC1-426B-BDB5-6666E51DE00E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAC6E0E1-5D45-4907-BC00-302D702DCC73}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAD0B5CB-1EC4-4F37-8ECB-520FAF3B9AFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAE0B5DA-155F-4C61-B6F1-BFBC56548DBA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FAFF0003-0A01-121A-A1C9-08032B23E0CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB0FDDBA-27C2-441E-A4A6-7EC0E9F60E63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB153DCE-822E-47EC-8D00-2706E7864B37}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB1D5EF1-DF31-11D3-AC86-00C04F2EE811}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{fb2131ed-4534-45fb-b765-4800efe34d4c}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB2961FD-DD24-4F8A-8A92-6F9325FF6F11}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB3A747D-A8BA-45FB-8196-1D442668796C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB3F30CE-4EB4-E02E-0C6E-8D91FDAE5FCC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB408C5D-959A-E39A-306B-FADCC43FA011}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB45C451-B0E9-4407-BB6A-9361013F3E9A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB4ED5B6-B0A9-4251-811B-A3EB8C483856}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FB986A68-EAE4-11D4-9BD1-0080C6F60B6A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBAA0B9E-A059-43E4-9699-76EB0AEB975B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBC1E2B6-0D3A-4A48-8416-12C23BFE4C1B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBC5C777-BAA4-445F-9873-1C1A74364508}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBD2EBD0-E6DF-456E-B300-A4D10A90C683}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBD49452-69E0-4837-91FA-9227A6DD1A83}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBE1EAC3-C84F-82A9-FCD6-9DC6AB84824D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBE7D234-5788-484A-BA24-55DCEB8A0B0E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBEB8A05-BEEE-4442-804E-409D6C4515E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBED6A02-71FB-11D8-86B0-0002441A9695}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBF65A16-C9AB-465E-AECE-D2D9D5AB5E60}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBFC6683-7211-45A1-9986-CB6A079854EC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FBFD2ED1-14EA-4D3A-B88E-DADF7C058766}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC148228-87E1-4D00-AC06-58DCAA52A4D1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC1F1603-BD10-4C8A-AF57-4E2E3D7BE277}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC2493D6-A673-49FE-A2EE-EFE03E95C27C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC2499DE-A673-49FD-A2DE-EFE03E9572A3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC2593E3-3E5A-410F-AF3D-82613CCE58E5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC327B3F-377B-4CB7-8B61-27CD69816BC3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC327B3F-377B-4CB7-8B61-27CD69816BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC3A74E5-F281-4F10-AE1E-733078684F3C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC4C5EAE-66EE-11D4-BC67-0000E8E582D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC4D3457-9125-4EA1-9525-E48B1B5E69CE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC67BB52-AAB6-4282-9D51-2DAFFE73AFD0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FC87A650-207D-4392-A6A1-82ADBC56FA64}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FCADDC14-BD46-408A-9842-111111111111}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FCADDC14-BD46-408A-9842-CDB57890086B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FCADDC14-BD46-408A-9842-CDBE1C6D37EB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FCB4A92A-E8A4-42E8-A1EC-BA31DD462DDE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FCD1122E-FC8D-4281-8203-D6CF88735EB2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD008515-769B-4814-83F0-71C245613879}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD179533-D86E-11D0-89D6-00A0C90833E6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD1A9E6B-05DA-4CA2-830D-654DA1DDBD9E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD3A6AB4-5527-4B52-90AF-F90CD3270861}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD4DDFED-41BF-46C8-8CF5-3789A1F2729F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD78D554-4C6E-11D0-970D-00A0C9191601}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD7D6851-616E-48DE-AF55-EE2E34F389B0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD83BF01-23BF-4F39-9281-D54653061F19}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD8953C6-823F-46AB-8669-3B2BBF3A9210}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD8FC5BA-2BB1-4C89-A19F-946325432EE0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD99BCE2-B6C0-4D2E-A915-8B66245BA288}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FD9BC004-8331-4457-B830-4759FF704C22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDA26383-C0CF-4D32-AC37-769D7E14581F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDA4DFFB-2C3D-4730-8D7E-28523C7F2F67}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDA816BB-1F7F-47D4-A219-99871A109F0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDC47F1A-61E1-4AC5-89CA-6B95644953AE}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDC8D26C-8772-4877-8FD3-86D552F0B43C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDCC1518-6A63-11D9-AAC8-91EC5E497716}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDD394B8-F6A0-4307-95F2-EF3ED18874FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDDCE9FE-1FC6-413C-80B1-37B101FDA1D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDDCE9FF-1FC6-413c-80B1-37B101FDA1D4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDE3577A-6254-181C-4E11-339E4F746BD3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDE6B956-B80A-4578-9A10-4C24609412F1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FDEA8B50-5D70-4293-865F-141F7EB156C0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE044817-B9B4-44AF-9D58-298D71810ADB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE084111-9E20-4571-BDB8-99F4CA91205D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE14F22E-BE14-4F08-A80F-F27BC3A67B2D}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE1539BD-616D-4B5D-B98E-5D729912EB51}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE1A240F-B247-4E06-A600-30E28F5AF3A0}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE288882-F661-4522-88F3-20CFB7866FA4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE2D25C1-C1DB-4B5E-9390-AF1CB5302F32}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE3ECAE7-0A37-4506-8A7D-3CC9A04D2CA8}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE4BBEA8-1EFD-4B8A-BD1B-341CCDBEEAA6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE5451A1-ABFE-BF4F-EAFE-0000728BED0C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE54E96B-F246-4ED7-97A2-E27086CE5B21}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE56C7A2-AAF1-47F2-9B68-4057D7FF5B4A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE5CDEB0-22BE-4FA3-991C-78C04466BE22}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6A3E85-0F6C-49AD-8843-68FF44E7EEA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6A3E85-0F6C-49AD-8843-68FF44E7EEAA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6A3E85-0F6C-49AD-8843-68FF44E7EEAB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6A3E85-0F6C-49AD-8843-68FF44E7EEAC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6BC4EF-5676-484B-88AE-883323913256}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE6C16C4-16AD-47B6-B250-26AD1829E49A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE7D9D98-C5C6-41E2-9581-094245AD4AE1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE84C866-4F86-446D-8AFB-1438164EC1F9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE8AD4A8-A668-4955-B209-2F76B2C0D999}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FE9E48A4-A014-11D1-855C-00A0C944138C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEAC45DB-84DC-4123-8B0D-4D9408FCF9EA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEB5C757-2F1D-4939-A069-42564648403B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEB94F5A-69F3-4645-8C2B-9E71D270AF2E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FECC0CA7-D772-458A-B8A5-55E5AA8C1AA9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEE1002D-90A5-4A5D-AABE-01803FFBCF7A}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEE7FD53-3356-4D4D-8978-2C4AE3A7E109}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEF10FA2-355E-4E06-9381-9B24D7F7CC88}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEF35A24-D3EF-4F14-8CC4-B0BDADF24128}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEFB1E7D-794B-4A5B-8118-894845B851F6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FEFC208F-4C1F-464C-A989-36F1C0D9FD20}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF0E5DF6-2375-4499-A97F-74954384D8D2}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF0F0013-0151-153A-A3C9-08032B55E0CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF167DC2-4AC2-4BCF-BFCA-2829C243CF30}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF170564-36C8-43F7-9100-559E166405CF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF1BF4C7-4E08-4A28-A43F-9D60A9F7A880}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF2BBC4A-6881-4294-BE0C-17535B1FCCFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF3F0F03-0F01-131A-A3F9-08F02B23E0CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF4D5071-EE0E-4DCA-BC1C-D776B0F2276E}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF514C54-2ACB-4D05-9827-534BAB3820E1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF521631-31DA-48AC-B4E9-390A7694C906}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF65677A-8977-48CA-916A-DFF81B037DF3}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF6B2FD5-093C-4D4F-BB98-5641130A9DE6}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF6BA890-9B83-48EC-9575-6D9DC88A3140}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF71228A-0D58-4E50-B592-36551F1ACC01}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF76A5DA-6158-4439-99FF-EDC1B3FE100C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF7FD490-34E7-4FA1-927A-F5799E6AAD7B}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FF81672F-13FF-401F-8662-6E895C564CC4}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFA6CE4C-2199-4A4F-9542-12E0163D6841}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFB4A72E-4167-4A42-BC27-FA17B309C4BC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFB51760-344E-4FFB-BFFF-4B18C7AC1D63}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFB87379-504E-46BE-BB2E-DA089A226E15}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFBE8869-BB4A-4F94-8C4C-4FFCD3F1B2AD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFC514F2-EA0B-E5FC-EFB2-67635ACCBE61}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFCEABDA-C04E-7F4A-E9B6-DFA72B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFD2825E-0785-40C5-9A41-518F53A8261F}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFD95F65-F5E4-4AB8-B7F9-F61F13878A04}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFF4E223-7019-4CE7-BE03-D7D3C8CCE884}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFF5092F-7172-4018-827B-FA5868FB0478}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0001-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0001-0002-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0003-0001-101A-A300-000000000000}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0003-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B23E0CC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0003-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B23E0CD}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0003-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0003-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FC}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0017-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0017-0002-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0018-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0021-0001-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0021-0002-101A-A3C9-08002B2F49FB}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFF0123-0001-101A-A3F9-0844A22F49F5}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-3C18-4A7E-A29D-E24F84B79BF1}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-6D31-4989-959F-62758166A46C}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-74CC-4B7C-B5F1-45913F368388}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-5F8507C5F4E9}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFA}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400
"Pst"=dword:00000002

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ActiveX Compatibility\{FFFFFFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF}]
"Compatibility Flags"=dword:00000400


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

i think the upload may have been somthing to do with nearly all my memory is in use dont know what on


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download *Dr.Web CureIt* and save it to your desktop.

Doubleclick the *drweb-cureit.exe* file and Allow to run the express scan
This will scan the files currently running in memory and when something is found, click the yes button when it asks you if you want to cure it. This is only a short scan.
Once the short scan has finished, mark the drives that you want to scan.
Select all drives. A red dot shows which drives have been chosen.
Click the *green arrow* at the right, and the scan will start.
Click 'Yes to all' if it asks if you want to cure/move the file.
When the scan has finished, look if you can click next icon next to the files found:








If so, click it and then click the next icon right below and select *Move incurable* as you'll see in next image:








This will move it to the %userprofile%\DoctorWeb\quarantaine-folder if it can't be cured. (this in case if we need samples)
After selecting, in the Dr.Web CureIt menu on top, click *file* and choose *save report list*
Save the report to your desktop. The report will be called *DrWeb.csv*
Close Dr.Web Cureit.
*Reboot* your computer!! Because it could be possible that files in use will be moved/deleted during reboot.
After reboot, post the contents of the log from Dr.Web you saved previously in your next reply along with a new Hijack This log.


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

dwebio32.dll this cannot be opened this is the only one in red and says can not be opened so it wont let me run the program


----------



## carlcaz (Jun 13, 2007)

http://attachments.techguy.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=113331&stc=1&d=1186921398


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go *here* and download *Spybot Search & Destroy*.

Install the program and launch it.

Before scanning press *Online* and *Search for Updates* .

Put a check mark at and install *all updates*.

Click *Check for Problems* and when the scan is finished let Spybot fix/remove *all* it finds marked in RED.

*Restart your computer*.

Let me know if it detects Estalive please.


----------

